# ~~ TABLE SCRAPERS ~~ M.C.C.



## 408models

* "Model Car Club"*

*I WOULD FIRST LIKE TO SAY THANKS TO THE HOMIES IN TABLESCRAPERS FOR LETTING ME IN THE CLUB* :biggrin: 

*WELL IN HERE IS WERE WE'LL BE POSTING ALL OF OUR BUILDS AND PROJECTS. IN THIS CLUB, ITS NOT JUST BOUT LOWRIDERS, WE GOT HOT RODS, MUSCLE CARS AND WHAT EVER ELSE COMES INTO OUR CRAZY MINDS*  

*FIRST OFF: EVAN *


----------



## 408models

*NEXT IS: A408NUT4YOU*


----------



## 408models




----------



## 408models

*NEXT IS: OG STEVE* :biggrin:


----------



## 408models




----------



## 408models

*NEXT IS: SANTOS*

























































*MORE PICTURES OF HIS CARS TO COME!*


----------



## 408models

*AND ME: 408MODELS*


----------



## 408models

*COUPLE OF A408NUT4YOU OLD BUILDS:*


----------



## EVIL C

Every last one them are nice awsome work guys


----------



## lowridermodels

some bad ass rides homiez!


----------



## pancho1969

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

um whats the tease with the impala limo pics ... lol the cars are all dope by the wayy


----------



## josh 78

GREAT WORK GUYS..............SOME NICE CAR HERE.....REALY CLEAN AND TIGHT DETAILS........ :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 2lowsyn

wooooo really good work going on n here. nice to see a topic for you guys.


----------



## Guest

Alot of nice looking builds. Will be checking back on this thread. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## eastside1989

Very nice Builds Guy's.....Keep up the great work....I'll be watchin ya... :biggrin:


----------



## low4oshow

coo.forgot about this club uffin:


----------



## ElRafa

BADASS Builds Homies :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## phatras

> *NEXT IS: OG STEVE* :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where did that steeing wheel come from..Its killer..


----------



## a408nutforyou

Evan should be happy to see this. :thumbsup: its about time.we were laggin on our thread.thanx Smiley...oh yea what happen to Santos' limo.didnt you shoot that camero too of his..?  dont forget those tech tips we talked about at our meeting


----------



## a408nutforyou

> *NEXT IS: OG STEVE* :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where did that steeing wheel come from..Its killer..
> 
> 
> 
> im not sure where he got it.i think "modelcargarage" or "detail masters "has the photo etched steering wheels.i know he orders alot from "replicas and minitures" but i dont think the have photo etch
Click to expand...


----------



## PINK86REGAL

:0  alot of sick models in here!!


----------



## phatras

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Dec 19 2008, 08:49 PM~12479643
> *im not sure where he got it.i think "modelcargarage" or "detail masters "has the photo etched steering wheels.i know he orders alot from "replicas and minitures" but i dont think the have photo etch
> *


Its not MCG or detail master unless its some old stuff they dont make anymore. I stock all of mcg and detail masters wheels. Damn I have to hunt for it now..lol.


----------



## stilldownivlife

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Dec 19 2008, 09:58 PM~12479684
> *:0   alot of sick models in here!!
> *



X-2 :yes:


----------



## old low&slo

DAMN YOU GUYS ARE LIKE THE ALLSTAR TEAM !!!!!!!!!!!
GOOD THING ALOT OF YOU ARE MCBA OR THEY MIGHT GET WORRIED :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey

Damn nice builds guys! :0


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Dec 20 2008, 06:56 AM~12482015
> *DAMN YOU GUYS ARE LIKE THE ALLSTAR TEAM !!!!!!!!!!!
> GOOD THING ALOT OF YOU ARE MCBA OR THEY MIGHT GET WORRIED  :biggrin:
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Dec 19 2008, 08:44 PM~12479620
> *Evan should be happy to see this. :thumbsup: its about time.we were laggin on our thread.thanx Smiley...oh yea what happen to Santos' limo.didnt you shoot that camero too of his..?  dont forget those tech tips we talked about at our meeting
> *


lmao ill get some on here thanx smiley bro for putin it down im lucky to be in a club with talents that these guys got ill catch up someday  

and to everyone else thanx for the comments :biggrin:


----------



## Joker808

Holy crap those are sweet!!


----------



## 87regal_n_cali

> *COUPLE OF A408NUT4YOU OLD BUILDS:*


----------



## SlammdSonoma

lookin pretty damn nice guys :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

:biggrin:


----------



## Siim123

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Dec 19 2008, 07:59 PM~12475397
> *AND ME: 408MODELS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN!! Fu**in amazing paint :0 :0 

Other cars are cool also!


----------



## sureñosbluez

NICE MODELS


----------



## 408models

*THOUGHT I WOULD GO AHEAD AND POST THIS UP FOR THE HOMIE EVAN, HERES ANOTHER PROJECT HE'S WORKING ON, COPPER 1960 IMPALA.*


----------



## PINK86REGAL

that copper 60 is sick!!


----------



## a408nutforyou

damn i still think that 60 is bad as fuck.but i still think the copper BMF might thro it off.who knows i might be wrong.now i wish i would have locked up my 60 :yessad:


----------



## a408nutforyou

:wave:


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Jan 5 2009, 07:36 PM~12615693
> *damn i still think that 60 is bad as fuck.but i still think the copper BMF might thro it off.who knows i might be wrong.now i wish i would have locked up my 60 :yessad:
> *


i think thats gonna make it look even better!! ive never seen someone use it b4.


----------



## a408nutforyou

you got yourself a point.i havent seen anyone use it either uffin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

All them rides are looking good homie's. Keep up the good work.


----------



## twinn

x2


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Jan 5 2009, 08:36 PM~12615693
> *damn i still think that 60 is bad as fuck.but i still think the copper BMF might thro it off.who knows i might be wrong.now i wish i would have locked up my 60 :yessad:
> *


 :yes: :yes: it would look sick..different


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jan 5 2009, 08:57 PM~12615974
> *i think thats gonna make it look even better!! ive  never seen someone use it b4.
> *


thanks guys :biggrin: 


i did the gas tank in copper the shit is kinda thick tho ill try my best to do the body . ive been busy working on my big body caddy right now johnys 60 makes me want to put mine back in the box lol :0


----------



## Models IV Life

WHAT COLOR COPPER IS THAT? IS THAT ALL AUTOMOTIVE PAINTS?


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Jan 5 2009, 11:40 PM~12618319
> *WHAT COLOR COPPER IS THAT? IS THAT ALL AUTOMOTIVE PAINTS?
> *



yes sir working at a paint store has its advantages :biggrin: oh and the color was bench mixed so there is no code we color matched it to a penny


----------



## Models IV Life

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jan 5 2009, 09:51 PM~12618445
> *yes sir working at a paint store has its advantages  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin: SOUNDS GOOD!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rollindeep408

> *THOUGHT I WOULD GO AHEAD AND POST THIS UP FOR THE HOMIE EVAN, HERES ANOTHER PROJECT HE'S WORKING ON, COPPER 1960 IMPALA.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/quote
> 
> i dont know bout the engine tho thinking of changing it again :uh:


----------



## COAST2COAST

NOTHIN BUT GREAT BUILDS COMIN OUTTA HERE !


----------



## slash

nice rides


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

VERY NICE WORK! :thumbsup:


----------



## rollindeep408

on behalf of the club thanks everyone


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> *THOUGHT I WOULD GO AHEAD AND POST THIS UP FOR THE HOMIE EVAN, HERES ANOTHER PROJECT HE'S WORKING ON, COPPER 1960 IMPALA.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/quote
> 
> i dont know bout the engine tho thinking of changing it again :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> i cant get enough of this one
Click to expand...


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jan 6 2009, 10:52 PM~12628278
> *i cant get enough of this one
> *


thanks again man im having trouble with the foil it seams that the glue is staying on the paper so it wont stick to the model at all i threw some gold on it not sure im feelin it thow really wanted to do the copper bmf


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jan 6 2009, 09:57 PM~12628344
> *thanks again man im having trouble with the foil it seams that the glue is staying on the paper so it wont stick to the model at all i threw some gold on it not sure im feelin it thow really wanted to do the copper bmf
> *



damn the copper wouldve been sick as fuck but if the copper dont wont i wouldve just gone with chrome. i dunno bout gold with this color and ride


----------



## a408nutforyou

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jan 6 2009, 09:59 PM~12628376
> *damn the copper wouldve been sick as fuck but if the copper dont wont i wouldve just  gone with chrome. i dunno bout gold with this color and ride
> *


i 2nd that :thumbsdown: 




















:roflmao: j/k *****


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Jan 6 2009, 11:02 PM~12628424
> *i 2nd that :thumbsdown:
> :roflmao: j/k *****
> *



damn i said i was just checkin it out foo :biggrin: im gonna buy another sheet of copper i think it may have just lost the glue from sittin out


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jan 6 2009, 10:11 PM~12628529
> *damn i said i was just checkin it out foo :biggrin:  im gonna buy another sheet of copper i think it may have just lost the glue from sittin out
> *


THAT COPPER STUFF IS TOO THICK BRO AND I DON'T THINK IT WILL LOOK GOOD. JUST STICK WITH CHROME YOU NEED TO HAVE CHROME TO BREAK IT UP A BIT. BUT THAT'S JUST ME. :biggrin: THE RIDE IS STILL CLEAN AS FUCK.


----------



## a408nutforyou

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 6 2009, 10:13 PM~12628554
> *THAT COPPER STUFF IS TOO THICK BRO AND I DON'T THINK IT WILL LOOK GOOD. JUST STICK WITH CHROME YOU NEED TO HAVE CHROME TO BREAK IT UP A BIT.  BUT THAT'S JUST ME.  :biggrin: THE RIDE IS STILL CLEAN AS FUCK.
> *


I 2nd that once again :thumbsup: 




see Evan even you said it was too thick to work with :twak:


----------



## dink

YOU GUYS ARE PUTTING OUT SOME*CLEAN* RIDES :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 6 2009, 11:13 PM~12628554
> *THAT COPPER STUFF IS TOO THICK BRO AND I DON'T THINK IT WILL LOOK GOOD. JUST STICK WITH CHROME YOU NEED TO HAVE CHROME TO BREAK IT UP A BIT.  BUT THAT'S JUST ME.  :biggrin: THE RIDE IS STILL CLEAN AS FUCK.
> *


yeah when i did the gas tank i thought it might be too thick 


a408nutforyou Posted Yesterday, 11:16 PM 
QUOTE(Mr Biggs @ Jan 6 2009, 10:13 PM) 
THAT COPPER STUFF IS TOO THICK BRO AND I DON'T THINK IT WILL LOOK GOOD. JUST STICK WITH CHROME YOU NEED TO HAVE CHROME TO BREAK IT UP A BIT. BUT THAT'S JUST ME. THE RIDE IS STILL CLEAN AS FUCK. 


I 2nd that once again 




see Evan even you said it was too thick to work with 


fuck it ill do it in chrome i guess thanks guys


----------



## RollinDeepLac

TTT for my homies


----------



## menotyou

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jan 5 2009, 09:14 AM~12609988
> *THOUGHT I WOULD GO AHEAD AND POST THIS UP FOR THE HOMIE EVAN, HERES ANOTHER PROJECT HE'S WORKING ON, COPPER 1960 IMPALA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



All these rides are hard core!

Q:where would one find skirts like these?
Thanks in advance


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jan 5 2009, 08:14 AM~12609988
> *THOUGHT I WOULD GO AHEAD AND POST THIS UP FOR THE HOMIE EVAN, HERES ANOTHER PROJECT HE'S WORKING ON, COPPER 1960 IMPALA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


clean ass street ride


----------



## lowridermodels

Nice 60


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by menotyou_@Jan 13 2009, 11:01 PM~12697725
> *All these rides are hard core!
> 
> Q:where would one find skirts like these?
> Thanks in advance
> *



i believe bigpoppa casts them i think he made them  


and thanks alot everyone updates soon its foiled and cleared now working on the seats


----------



## 408models

:biggrin: can't wait to see it on thursday


----------



## a408nutforyou

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jan 13 2009, 11:40 PM~12699004
> *i believe bigpoppa casts them i think he made them
> and thanks alot everyone updates soon its foiled and cleared now working on the seats
> *


hurry up *****.my 60 will be done b4 yours. :roflmao: :roflmao: jus kidn foo.i been back to the lab myself.i been workn on the engine.had to redue it cuz the wiring was in blue n it had no detail  see you guys tomarrow at the meeting.....im at the pad sick so im workn on my CASA66 impala wagon... :biggrin: im taking advantage of the nice weather n me been sick too :biggrin:


----------



## a408nutforyou

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jan 14 2009, 12:59 PM~12702720
> *:biggrin:  can't wait to see it on thursday
> *


what up stranger!!!!!your phone on yet?mines off too.i paid my bill but my sisters failed to pay theres n we are on same account :angry: speakn of the devil i jus got a text.its paid. :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jan 13 2009, 11:40 PM~12699004
> *i believe bigpoppa casts them i think he made them
> and thanks alot everyone updates soon its foiled and cleared now working on the seats
> *



where are the pics evan? :biggrin:


----------



## a408nutforyou

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=211598&hl=

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=171181&hl=

some old shit :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds

all look great, a few stick out for me, the 67 caprice and the 67 wagon, the 60 impala and others,all great job!


----------



## a408nutforyou

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=188406&hl=


----------



## a408nutforyou

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Jan 14 2009, 01:18 PM~12702856
> *all look great, a few stick out for me, the 67 caprice and the 67 wagon, the 60 impala and others,all great job!
> *


thank u from us bro


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Jan 14 2009, 02:20 PM~12702888
> *thank u from us bro
> *



:yes: 

PINK86REGAL Posted Yesterday, 02:08 PM 
QUOTE(rollindeep408 @ Jan 13 2009, 11:40 PM) 
i believe bigpoppa casts them i think he made them 
and thanks alot everyone updates soon its foiled and cleared now working on the seats




where are the pics evan? 


gota have smiley take them till i figure out this camra lol


----------



## rollindeep408

sneak peak pics of my 1:1 in this thread the orange ones

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=452407


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jan 14 2009, 11:55 PM~12710538
> *sneak peak pics of my 1:1 in this thread the orange ones
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=452407
> *


 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jan 15 2009, 12:55 AM~12710538
> *sneak peak pics of my 1:1 in this thread the orange ones
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=452407
> *


 :0 daaaaaaaaaaamn nice!


----------



## BRAVO

amazing work guys!


----------



## lil watcha

Wats up evan that primer wrinkled on me. I'll stick to the self etch. only if u kept the shelf stocked wit it haha


----------



## a408nutforyou

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jan 15 2009, 12:55 AM~12710538
> *sneak peak pics of my 1:1 in this thread the orange ones
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=452407
> *


aaaaa foo wheres it as.i must have missed it when i blinked. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## a408nutforyou

> _Originally posted by lil watcha_@Jan 15 2009, 10:20 PM~12719392
> *Wats up evan that primer wrinkled on me. I'll stick to the self etch. only if u kept the shelf stocked wit it haha
> *


i use the etch primer too but from auto zone. :biggrin:


----------



## lil watcha

o aright koo i was using the sem brand worked good for me but jus ran out and lowe paint was out of it


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Jan 15 2009, 11:38 PM~12719654
> *aaaaa foo wheres it as.i must have missed it when i blinked. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



lol as if you dont know what the rest of the junk looks like those pics preety much give away everything i did anyway the patterns are in the coast one thread  



thanks everyone biggs where the 79 at


----------



## Padilla 505

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Dec 19 2008, 11:08 AM~12475469
> *COUPLE OF A408NUT4YOU OLD BUILDS:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN THESE WAGONS ARE BAD ASS :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## 408models

*HERE ARE SOME MORE PICTURES OF THE STRECHED OUT 63 LIMO IMPALA*


----------



## 408models

*AND HERE IS HIS LATEST PROJECT:*

*2DR 96 IMPALA VERT* :0 :cheesy:


----------



## CustomFreak

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jan 16 2009, 10:45 AM~12722963
> *HERE ARE SOME MORE PICTURES OF THE STRECHED OUT 63 LIMO IMPALA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this is just crazy !!! :uh: 



































but i like it very much :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jan 16 2009, 10:46 AM~12722974
> *AND HERE IS HIS LATEST PROJECT:
> 
> 2DR 96 IMPALA VERT :0  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I think it looks awesome! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CustomFreak

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jan 16 2009, 11:50 AM~12723509
> *I think it looks awesome! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



yaaap keep it coming cant what until its finished :0 :cheesy:


----------



## STREETRACEKING

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jan 16 2009, 11:50 AM~12723509
> *I think it looks awesome! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


x2







:biggrin:


----------



## INTHABLOOD

cool limo


----------



## rollindeep408

> *AND HERE IS HIS LATEST PROJECT:*
> 
> *2DR 96 IMPALA VERT* :0 :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/quote
> 
> yup santos always impressing me


----------



## OG Steve

> *NEXT IS: OG STEVE* :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where did that steeing wheel come from..Its killer..
> 
> 
> 
> i just got online and saw your question about the steering wheel on my '29 roadster.i got it from a guy in Georgia going by the lable of; Lightning Model Details. He has since quit the business. But his stuff was SUPER. alum. glasspacks and megaphones etc. about the steering wheel, it came in 2 styles; the manta ray and the bear and both had upper & lower wheel rings, steering column,horn button,turn and column shift levers. my wheel is the manta ray.
Click to expand...


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jan 16 2009, 10:46 AM~12722974
> *AND HERE IS HIS LATEST PROJECT:
> 
> 2DR 96 IMPALA VERT :0  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



i like !!!


----------



## a408nutforyou

> _Originally posted by OG Steve_@Jan 24 2009, 05:00 PM~12803919
> *i just got online and saw your question about the steering wheel on my '29 roadster.i got it from a guy in Georgia going by the lable of; Lightning Model Details.  He has since quit the business. But his stuff was SUPER. alum. glasspacks and megaphones etc. about the steering wheel, it came in 2 styles; the manta ray and the bear and both had upper & lower wheel rings, steering column,horn button,turn and column shift levers. my wheel is the manta ray.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: *WHAT UP STEVE! I SEE YOU FINALLY MADE IT HERE ON LAYITLOW....WELCOME TO LIL* :wave: :wave:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Jan 24 2009, 08:00 PM~12804706
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: WHAT UP STEVE! I SEE YOU FINALLY MADE IT HERE ON LAYITLOW....WELCOME TO LIL :wave:  :wave:
> *



x2



and wait till yall see what santos did to the limo all i can say is :0


----------



## lowridermodels

SOME VERY SWEET RIDES IN HERE!


----------



## a408nutforyou

*thought id throw up a couple of my old builds i was bored and took pix of them....
<img src=\'http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y291/a408nutforyou/408nut/Picture012.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y291/a408nutforyou/408nut/Picture013.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y291/a408nutforyou/408nut/Picture023-2.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y291/a408nutforyou/408nut/Picture035-1.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y291/a408nutforyou/408nut/Picture034-1.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y291/a408nutforyou/408nut/Picture024-2.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y291/a408nutforyou/408nut/Picture033-1.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y291/a408nutforyou/408nut/Picture037-1.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />*


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by OG Steve_@Jan 24 2009, 04:00 PM~12803919
> *i just got online and saw your question about the steering wheel on my '29 roadster.i got it from a guy in Georgia going by the lable of; Lightning Model Details.  He has since quit the business. But his stuff was SUPER. alum. glasspacks and megaphones etc. about the steering wheel, it came in 2 styles; the manta ray and the bear and both had upper & lower wheel rings, steering column,horn button,turn and column shift levers. my wheel is the manta ray.
> *


 :0 :biggrin: So you kept the name :cheesy: Good 2 c u on here. :wave:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Jan 26 2009, 01:59 AM~12814710
> *thought id throw up a couple of my old  builds i was bored and took pix of them....
> <img src=\'http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y291/a408nutforyou/408nut/Picture012.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> <img src=\'http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y291/a408nutforyou/408nut/Picture013.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> <img src=\'http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y291/a408nutforyou/408nut/Picture023-2.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> <img src=\'http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y291/a408nutforyou/408nut/Picture035-1.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> <img src=\'http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y291/a408nutforyou/408nut/Picture034-1.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> <img src=\'http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y291/a408nutforyou/408nut/Picture024-2.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> <img src=\'http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y291/a408nutforyou/408nut/Picture033-1.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> <img src=\'http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y291/a408nutforyou/408nut/Picture037-1.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> *




dude your art work is simply amazing bro................. im glad i got a peice of your style  











































































still a w.i.p. but its gettin there  

thanks 408nut for the killer paint job :biggrin:


----------



## menotyou

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Jan 25 2009, 10:59 PM~12814710
> *thought id throw up a couple of my old  builds i was bored and took pix of them....
> <img src=\'http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y291/a408nutforyou/408nut/Picture012.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> <img src=\'http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y291/a408nutforyou/408nut/Picture013.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> <img src=\'http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y291/a408nutforyou/408nut/Picture023-2.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> <img src=\'http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y291/a408nutforyou/408nut/Picture035-1.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> <img src=\'http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y291/a408nutforyou/408nut/Picture034-1.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> <img src=\'http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y291/a408nutforyou/408nut/Picture024-2.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> <img src=\'http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y291/a408nutforyou/408nut/Picture033-1.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> <img src=\'http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y291/a408nutforyou/408nut/Picture037-1.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> *



Just awsome bro! :0


----------



## lowridermodels

SICK BUILDS!


----------



## a408nutforyou

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 25 2009, 11:32 PM~12815118
> *dude your art work is simply amazing bro................. im glad i got a peice of your style
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still a w.i.p. but its gettin there
> 
> thanks 408nut for the killer paint job :biggrin:
> *


when you gonna finish that bad boy.i been waitn...


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Jan 27 2009, 10:44 AM~12827236
> *when you gonna finisg that bad boy.i been waitn...
> *




i cant find that clear here for some reason, i got some krylon crystal clear acrylic clear, but im skeert to use it! im not tryin to mess that paint up ya know!


i might have to send you some cash for some of that clear  


ill hit you up bro


----------



## a408nutforyou

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 27 2009, 07:54 AM~12827272
> *i cant find that clear here for some reason, i got some krylon crystal clear acrylic clear, but im skeert to use it! im not tryin to mess that paint up ya know!
> i might have to send you some cash for some of that clear
> ill hit you up bro
> *


try that.scuff the clear with a brillo pad hit it with a couple dry coats then a little closer  it will work.jus have patience n dont go too heavy


----------



## lowridermodels

408nut pm me when you get time bro


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Jan 30 2009, 01:13 AM~12855333
> *try that.scuff the clear with a brillo pad hit it with a couple dry coats then a little closer  it will work.jus have patience n dont go too heavy
> *


----------



## stilldownivlife

i love checking out better pics of your rides 408nut :thumbsup:

your paint work is just unreal :yes:


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Jan 25 2009, 10:59 PM~12814710
> *thought id throw up a couple of my old  builds i was bored and took pix of them....
> <img src=\'http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y291/a408nutforyou/408nut/Picture012.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> <img src=\'http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y291/a408nutforyou/408nut/Picture013.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> <img src=\'http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y291/a408nutforyou/408nut/Picture023-2.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> <img src=\'http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y291/a408nutforyou/408nut/Picture035-1.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> <img src=\'http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y291/a408nutforyou/408nut/Picture034-1.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> <img src=\'http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y291/a408nutforyou/408nut/Picture024-2.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> <img src=\'http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y291/a408nutforyou/408nut/Picture033-1.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> <img src=\'http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y291/a408nutforyou/408nut/Picture037-1.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> *


Bro, I tell you...you got a freakin' talent for graphics! I love your work.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

^^^ thats shits tight!..imma have to slip somethin out that way.


----------



## rollindeep408

408 nut the layitlow models celebrity :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jan 30 2009, 02:27 PM~12860439
> *408 nut the layitlow models celebrity :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Jan 25 2009, 11:59 PM~12814710
> *thought id throw up a couple of my old  builds i was bored and took pix of them....
> <img src=\'http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y291/a408nutforyou/408nut/Picture012.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> <img src=\'http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y291/a408nutforyou/408nut/Picture013.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> <img src=\'http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y291/a408nutforyou/408nut/Picture023-2.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> <img src=\'http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y291/a408nutforyou/408nut/Picture035-1.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> <img src=\'http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y291/a408nutforyou/408nut/Picture034-1.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> <img src=\'http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y291/a408nutforyou/408nut/Picture024-2.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> <img src=\'http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y291/a408nutforyou/408nut/Picture033-1.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> <img src=\'http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y291/a408nutforyou/408nut/Picture037-1.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> *


THESE ARE SWEET BRO!! I WOULD HAVE TO SAY IS THAT I WOULD LIKE TO GET ONE OF MY 1/16TH SCALE 63'S PAINTED LIKE YOUR KITS BRO!!


----------



## a408nutforyou

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jan 30 2009, 04:05 PM~12860716
> *THESE ARE SWEET BRO!! I WOULD HAVE TO SAY IS THAT I WOULD LIKE TO GET ONE OF MY 1/16TH SCALE 63'S PAINTED LIKE YOUR KITS BRO!!
> *


that would be hella sick to do something that size


----------



## a408nutforyou

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jan 30 2009, 03:27 PM~12860439
> *408 nut the layitlow models celebrity :0  :biggrin:
> *


you hella stupid foo :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Feb 1 2009, 10:04 AM~12873243
> *you hella stupid foo :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



sory i foregot i was talking to royalty :biggrin: 

now get to work nnl is around the corner


----------



## a408nutforyou

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Feb 2 2009, 02:30 AM~12879967
> *sory i foregot i was talking to royalty :biggrin:
> 
> now get to work nnl is around the corner
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 


shit u had to remind me...im way behind...i havent painted 63 yet..i got 5 rides todo. :banghead: im cutn corners to my 67. :biggrin: no graphics.only gonna stripe it  ...you will see the color at meetin this week :biggrin: ...


----------



## 408models

*HERE ARE SOME PICTURES FROM OUR MEETING LAST NIGHT. *

*EVAN*

































*OG STEVE*

















*SANTOS- ROUND 2 63 LIMO WAGON*

































*OUR CELEBRITY- 408NUT*


----------



## [email protected]

:0


----------



## EVIL C

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 6 2009, 12:43 PM~12925181
> *:0
> *


 X 2


----------



## rollindeep408

> *HERE ARE SOME PICTURES FROM OUR MEETING LAST NIGHT. *
> 
> *EVAN*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *OG STEVE*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *SANTOS- ROUND 2 63 LIMO WAGON*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *OUR CELEBRITY- 408NUT*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/quote
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:


----------



## lowridermodels

Them are some sick ass rides right thurr!


----------



## Mr.1/16th

:biggrin: BAAADDD AAASSSSS HOMIE!!


----------



## Bos82

:0 THose rides are sick as hell. Great builds for all of you.


----------



## a408nutforyou

celebrity  :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: you guys are hella stuuupid :roflmao:


----------



## Mr Biggs

408nut Im going to need that autograph when we get up there bro. :0 

All them ride's are looking good homie's. Keep"em coming.


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 6 2009, 10:15 PM~12931079
> *408nut Im going to need that autograph when we get up there bro.   :0
> 
> All them ride's are looking good homie's. Keep"em coming.
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: oh shit i cant stop :rofl: also to anyone else thats gonna be 20 bucks per autograph  


on another note thanks guys alot on behalf of the club. everybody tryin to get down for nnl turnin out sick ass shit santos killin it with that limo and smiley damn bro do your thing


----------



## caddionly

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Feb 6 2009, 10:40 AM~12925157
> *HERE ARE SOME PICTURES FROM OUR MEETING LAST NIGHT.
> 
> EVAN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OG STEVE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SANTOS- ROUND 2 63 LIMO WAGON
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OUR CELEBRITY- 408NUT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



hey!!
nice rides!!!


----------



## a408nutforyou

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 6 2009, 09:15 PM~12931079
> *408nut Im going to need that autograph when we get up there bro.  :0
> 
> All them ride's are looking good homie's. Keep"em coming.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: not you too bro :rofl:


----------



## a408nutforyou

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Feb 7 2009, 12:54 AM~12932783
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  oh shit i cant stop  :rofl: also to anyone else thats gonna be 20 bucks per autograph
> on another note thanks guys alot on behalf of the club. everybody tryin to get down for nnl turnin out sick ass shit santos killin it with that limo and smiley damn bro do your thing
> *


for reals bro.not only Table Scrapers bustn ass for the NNL show but our fellow brothers from M.C.B.A and other builders.this year is gonna be a good turn out...damn i wish the Silicon Valley Classic will be a good turn out with the lowriders....its as big as the NNL but mostly planes n ships.....shit back in the days hella heads use to go...hopefully we can change all that


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Feb 8 2009, 12:07 AM~12939550
> *for reals bro.not only Table Scrapers bustn ass for the NNL show but our fellow brothers from M.C.B.A and other builders.this year is gonna be a good turn out...damn i wish the Silicon Valley Classic will be a good turn out with the lowriders....its as big as the NNL but mostly planes n ships.....shit back in the days hella heads use to go...hopefully we can change all that
> *


As soon as we get there I am going to ask them for a few more tables, even if I have to pay for them. That's bull shit when They bunch over 200 lowriders and a few of our other builds on 2 little tables. They already know that they are all still on my shit list from that shit they pulled last year. :angry: 


Oh and im still going to need that autograph bro.


----------



## a408nutforyou

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 8 2009, 12:53 AM~12939756
> *As soon as we get there I am going to ask them for a few more tables, even if I have to pay for them. That's bull shit when They bunch over 200 lowriders and a few of our other builds on 2 little tables.  They already know that they are all still on my shit list from that shit they pulled last year. :angry:
> Oh and im still going to need that autograph bro.
> *


thats right.the lowrider table was too full and other builders had to squeeze in on other tables too..


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

you know what also sucks is when they use round tables ! 

you have less wasted space with a regular 8 ft table ! 

we had a few shows that listened to the builders around that changed shit up ! By doing that the had more models showing and turned a so so show into a must attend 1 ! 

how can you be fair with every builder if all you can see is the tops of the builds?


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 8 2009, 02:06 AM~12939847
> *you  know  what  also  sucks  is  when they  use  round  tables !
> 
> you  have  less  wasted  space  with a  regular  8  ft  table  !
> 
> we  had  a  few  shows  that  listened  to  the  builders  around  that  changed  shit  up  !  By  doing that  the  had  more  models  showing  and  turned  a  so so  show  into  a  must  attend  1  !
> 
> how  can  you  be  fair  with  every  builder  if  all  you  can  see  is  the  tops  of  the  builds?
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Feb 8 2009, 01:07 AM~12939550
> *for reals bro.not only Table Scrapers bustn ass for the NNL show but our fellow brothers from M.C.B.A and other builders.this year is gonna be a good turn out...damn i wish the Silicon Valley Classic will be a good turn out with the lowriders....its as big as the NNL but mostly planes n ships.....shit back in the days hella heads use to go...hopefully we can change all that
> *



:yes: hno:


----------



## rollindeep408

> *HERE ARE SOME PICTURES FROM OUR MEETING LAST NIGHT. *
> 
> *EVAN*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *OG STEVE*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *SANTOS- ROUND 2 63 LIMO WAGON*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *OUR CELEBRITY- 408NUT*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/quote
> :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ttt for some progress
Click to expand...


----------



## 408models

you guys almost ready???


----------



## a408nutforyou

lol .yea right.not even close.i might something done now that i got laid off from work :angry:


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Mar 2 2009, 03:35 PM~13156134
> *lol .yea right.not even close.i might something done now that i got laid off from work :angry:
> *


 :0 
DAMN REALLY?


----------



## a408nutforyou

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Mar 2 2009, 04:49 PM~13156278
> *:0
> DAMN REALLY?
> *


yea bro.its coo.now i can tattoo more.i got hella heads on the back burner  i jus hooked up my computer i bought from my boy .he gets them from the county for hella cheap.it works like a champ


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Mar 2 2009, 07:47 PM~13157327
> *yea bro.its coo.now i can tattoo more.i got hella heads on the back burner  i jus hooked up my computer i bought from my boy .he gets them from the county for hella cheap.it works like a champ
> *


that sucks johny. and gilbert hooked it up huh :biggrin: better stock up on ink homie


----------



## a408nutforyou

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Mar 2 2009, 09:10 PM~13159135
> *that sucks johny. and gilbert hooked it up huh :biggrin:  better stock up on ink homie
> *


that reminds me i need more ink.


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Mar 2 2009, 02:17 AM~13150948
> *ttt for some progress
> *



PICS OR IT DIDN'T HAPPEN :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Mar 4 2009, 11:58 AM~13177656
> *PICS OR IT DIDN'T HAPPEN :biggrin:
> *


get your ass over here and show me


----------



## caddionly

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Jan 25 2009, 10:59 PM~12814710
> *supp bro!! Im realy like that wagon!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## rollindeep408

other peples pics of my stuff just thought id trow themin here


----------



## rollindeep408

missed one :biggrin: 










and a quick buid i did for a homie


----------



## josh 78

DAMMMMM NICE CARS


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Jan 25 2009, 10:59 PM~12814710
> *thought id throw up a couple of my old  builds i was bored and took pix of them....
> <img src=\'http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y291/a408nutforyou/408nut/Picture012.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> <img src=\'http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y291/a408nutforyou/408nut/Picture013.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> <img src=\'http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y291/a408nutforyou/408nut/Picture023-2.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> <img src=\'http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y291/a408nutforyou/408nut/Picture035-1.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> <img src=\'http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y291/a408nutforyou/408nut/Picture034-1.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> <img src=\'http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y291/a408nutforyou/408nut/Picture024-2.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> <img src=\'http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y291/a408nutforyou/408nut/Picture033-1.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> <img src=\'http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y291/a408nutforyou/408nut/Picture037-1.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> *


Those are the most amazing paint jobs ever on a model car. Would you ever consider a how to someday?


----------



## a408nutforyou

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Mar 4 2009, 08:15 PM~13184209
> *get your ass over here and show me
> *


are you sex playing. :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## a408nutforyou

> _Originally posted by caddionly_@Mar 27 2009, 08:08 PM~13411787
> *supp bro!!  Im realy like that wagon!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


what up bro.thank u.i was thinkin bout building another.


----------



## a408nutforyou

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Mar 29 2009, 04:08 AM~13421514
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> other peples pics of my stuff just thought id trow themin here
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## a408nutforyou

> _Originally posted by modelsinc1967_@Mar 29 2009, 06:04 AM~13421614
> *Those are the most amazing paint jobs ever on a model car. Would you ever consider a how to someday?
> *


yea but i need to get my ass in gear . :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels

SOME NICE RIDEZ IN HERE...BIG BAD ASS MCBA TABLE SCRAPPERS!


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Mar 29 2009, 11:35 AM~13422607
> *are you sex playing. :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


leave it to you to think that way always new your a little funny :uh:


----------



## 408models

*TABLE SCRAPPERS WOULD LIKE TO INTRODUCE OUR NEWEST MEMBER TO THE CLUB*: 


*PANCHO69* :biggrin: :thumbsup: :wave: :h5:


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Mar 31 2009, 12:48 PM~13445024
> *TABLE SCRAPPERS WOULD LIKE TO INTRODUCE OUR NEWEST MEMBER TO THE CLUB:
> PANCHO69 :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :wave:  :h5:
> *


 :0 :cheesy: thanks for the invites fellas :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Mar 31 2009, 03:12 PM~13445230
> *:0  :cheesy:  thanks for the invites fellas  :biggrin:
> *



cool shit pancho you get down homie and we are glad to have you as a member bro


----------



## caddionly

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Mar 29 2009, 10:36 AM~13422622
> *what up bro.thank u.i was thinkin bout building another.
> *


 go ahead bro, lest doit!!!!


----------



## a408nutforyou

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Mar 31 2009, 02:12 PM~13445230
> *:0  :cheesy:  thanks for the invites fellas  :biggrin:
> *


ooooooooooh shit.coo shit .......welcome bro..... :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Mar 31 2009, 09:34 PM~13449766
> *ooooooooooh shit.coo shit .......welcome bro..... :thumbsup:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## a408nutforyou

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 31 2009, 09:35 PM~13449786
> *  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: M.C.B.A. is holding it down over here bro :yes:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Mar 31 2009, 09:49 PM~13449948
> *:thumbsup: M.C.B.A. is holding it down over here bro :yes:
> *


You know how we do it carnal.. :biggrin:


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408+Mar 31 2009, 06:14 PM~13447786-->
> 
> 
> 
> cool shit pancho you get down homie and we are glad to have you as a member bro
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-a408nutforyou_@Mar 31 2009, 08:34 PM~13449766
> *ooooooooooh shit.coo shit .......welcome bro..... :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS FOR THE WELCOME FELLAS :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou+Mar 31 2009, 10:49 PM~13449948-->
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup: M.C.B.A. is holding it down over here bro :yes:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :yes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Mr [email protected] 31 2009, 10:54 PM~13450023
> *You know how we do it carnal..  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-pancho1969_@Mar 31 2009, 10:55 PM~13450039
> *THANKS FOR THE WELCOME FELLAS  :biggrin:
> *


 :h5: :wave: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

ok guess ill throw a few pics of what im up to on here now :biggrin: 





































also my table or should i say mess i cleaned up a little you know frontin for a pic lol


----------



## a408nutforyou

you had togo an post it too :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Apr 2 2009, 08:14 AM~13463135
> *you had togo an post it  too :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


fuck it tell smiley to do a 57 too its all good not like mine will be as nice as yours anyway hno: :420:


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Apr 2 2009, 01:34 AM~13462410
> *ok guess ill throw a few pics of what im up to on here now  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also my table or should i say mess i cleaned up a little you know frontin for a pic lol
> *



hey whats that hideing in the background :scrutinize: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Apr 2 2009, 07:59 PM~13468899
> *hey whats that hideing in the background :scrutinize:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



your stupid :biggrin: :loco: :420:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Apr 2 2009, 06:59 PM~13468899
> *hey whats that hideing in the background :scrutinize:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


X-2.......... hno: :wow:  :scrutinize:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Apr 2 2009, 08:05 PM~13468980
> *X-2.......... hno:  :wow:    :scrutinize:
> *


a box full of goodies :biggrin: :dunno: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Apr 2 2009, 07:12 PM~13469078
> *a box full of goodies :biggrin:  :dunno:  :roflmao:
> *


Don't play es-stupid with us. :biggrin: 

Are you going to stockton?


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Apr 2 2009, 08:18 PM~13469146
> *Don't play es-stupid with us. :biggrin:
> 
> Are you going to stockton?
> *


 uhh i dont know what you mean :biggrin: im gonna try i wont have anything new tho


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Apr 2 2009, 07:23 PM~13469190
> *uhh i dont know what you mean  :biggrin: im gonna try i wont have anything new tho
> *


Just go bro, so we can all kick it. It's just going to be Me, my brother Art, Al, Roger and Mark will already be there selling shit. All I'm taking is the same 5 that I took to the Nnl.


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Apr 2 2009, 08:28 PM~13469254
> *Just go bro, so we can all kick it. It's just going to be Me, my brother Art, Al, Roger and Mark will already be there selling shit. All I'm taking is the same 5 that I took to the Nnl.
> *


coo im gonna do my best to go


----------



## a408nutforyou

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Apr 2 2009, 06:59 PM~13468899
> *hey whats that hideing in the background :scrutinize:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


i know where he got that idea of throwing project cars hidden off the side in the cuts so u can ask about them but we aint gonna mention any names :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: ur a biter fool  :yessad: 







aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa fucker why u tell me the show was today?i was tossing n turning all night thinking about it.my fat ass was too lazy togo check too. :rant: 





:roflmao:


----------



## josh 78

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Apr 4 2009, 09:48 AM~13482168
> *i know where he got that idea of throwing project cars hidden off the side  in the cuts so u can ask about them but we aint gonna mention any names :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: ur a biter fool   :yessad:
> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa fucker why u tell me the show was today?i was tossing n turning all night thinking about it.my fat ass was too lazy togo check too. :rant:
> :roflmao:
> *



:0


----------



## DEUCES76

rides lookin clean homie keep us posted on them


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Apr 4 2009, 09:48 AM~13482168
> *i know where he got that idea of throwing project cars hidden off the side  in the cuts so u can ask about them but we aint gonna mention any names :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: ur a biter fool   :yessad:
> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa fucker why u tell me the show was today?i was tossing n turning all night thinking about it.my fat ass was too lazy togo check too. :rant:
> :roflmao:
> *



your a foo i posted this cause people are saying that i dont post shit i just had to get my camra figured out now its on people are gona get sick of me now lol :cheesy: 
all ive done on the 57 was add a cont. kit and cut the trunk open ill post more once ive done more lol


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Apr 4 2009, 07:19 PM~13484622
> *rides lookin clean  homie keep us posted on them
> *



thanks homie i know the club apreciates your props you build nice rides too bro look forward to see your next one


----------



## a408nutforyou

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Apr 4 2009, 07:51 PM~13485191
> *your a foo i posted this cause people are saying that i dont post shit i just had to get my camra figured out your a fool for that 1 bro
> :thumbsup:*


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Apr 5 2009, 08:37 AM~13487528
> *hno:
> :nono:
> :loco:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> your a fool for that 1 bro
> :thumbsup:
> *


your stupid foo you know what i meant :uh: 














































































































:cheesy:


----------



## a408nutforyou

*thought id do something different.taken a break from the traditional lowriders........CADDY STS*


----------



## pancho1969

^^^^
:worship: SEEN THIS CADDY TODAY VERY NICE PAINT JOB :worship:


----------



## CHR1S619

:0 THATS BADASS BRO!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## darkside customs

OH FUCK THAT IS CLEAN!!


----------



## DEUCES76

caddy was lookin hella klean at the show today


----------



## betoscustoms

Didn't you take best of show with the Caddy today? Congrats homie it's klean.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Apr 5 2009, 10:58 PM~13493298
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't you take best of show with the Caddy today? Congrats homie it's klean.
> *


X-2 Clean as fuck in person. Best of show winner. Congrat's Carnal.


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Apr 6 2009, 12:54 AM~13493691
> *X-2 Clean as fuck in person. Best of show winner. Congrat's Carnal.
> *


x2 the cell phone pics i got i could tell this was a bad mother fucker and the pics arnt even clear lol


----------



## Siim123

DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMN! :0 :0 :wow: :thumbsup:


Edit:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=95SYdjRVCR0&feature=related
:biggrin:


----------



## 1SICK8T4

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Apr 5 2009, 10:58 PM~13493298
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't you take best of show with the Caddy today? Congrats homie it's klean.
> *


 :worship: :worship: That Caddy is Tight, Congrats on your win definately well deserved!! :thumbsup:


----------



## a408nutforyou

thanx guys.but i still feel like there was other better then mine like the homie Pancho's.all his builds are jaw dropping.in person his builds are amazing.this guy gots detail in his work. :thumbsup: and the rest of the homies too :thumbsup: 

and thanx everyone too :biggrin: 



ooooooooh yea,u guys are hella embarassing when i got the best of show. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: SPEEEEEEEEEEEEECH SPEEEEEEEEEECH!!!! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: that shit was hella funny


----------



## a408nutforyou

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Apr 6 2009, 03:00 AM~13494071
> *x2 the cell phone pics i got i could tell this was a bad mother fucker and the pics arnt even clear lol
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: i had a finger print on my lens :biggrin: spenca


----------



## RaiderPride

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Apr 6 2009, 12:16 PM~13496981
> *thanx guys.but i still feel like there was other better then mine like the homie Poncho's.all his builds are jaw dropping.in person his builds are amazing.this guy gots detail in his work. :thumbsup: and the rest of the homies too  :thumbsup:
> 
> and thanx everyone too :biggrin:
> ooooooooh yea,u guys are hella  embarassing when i got the  best of show. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  SPEEEEEEEEEEEEECH SPEEEEEEEEEECH!!!! :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  that shit was hella funny
> *



it's not always the most detailed or best paint that wins, but your caddy stood out, was something different on the table and that's what sometimes catches their attention. :thumbsup: 

Congrats on your best of show, hope to see u down here soon with the rest of your club at some of the shows if not this year, for next year.....


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Apr 6 2009, 11:21 AM~13497049
> *it's not always the most detailed or best paint that wins, but your caddy stood out, was something different on the table and that's what sometimes catches their attention.  :thumbsup:
> Congrats on your best of show, hope to see u down here soon with the rest of your club at some of the shows if not this year, for next year.....
> *


X2 :yes: :thumbsup: 


heres my rides i built this year. thanks again for the invite fellas :biggrin:


----------



## 408models

X2  :yes:  :thumbsup: 
heres my rides i built this year. thanks again for the invite fellas  :biggrin: 














:cheesy:  :biggrin:   :thumbsup: :worship:  :h5:


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Apr 6 2009, 06:23 PM~13501349
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy:    :biggrin:      :thumbsup:  :worship:    :h5:
> *


:biggrin:


----------



## panky

those are some nice builds


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Apr 6 2009, 12:16 PM~13496981
> *thanx guys.but i still feel like there was other better then mine like the homie Poncho's.all his builds are jaw dropping.in person his builds are amazing.this guy gots detail in his work. :thumbsup: and the rest of the homies too  :thumbsup:
> 
> and thanx everyone too :biggrin:
> ooooooooh yea,u guys are hella  embarassing when i got the  best of show. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  SPEEEEEEEEEEEEECH SPEEEEEEEEEECH!!!! :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  that shit was hella funny
> *


That right there shows how humble you are, along with being a good person carnal. Sometimes less is more.


----------



## 408models

*HERES MORE PICS OF PANCHO69 RIDES* T.S.M.C.C.STOCKTON CHAPTER :biggrin: 


































:biggrin:


----------



## DEUCES76




----------



## Kirby

wow! those are all beautiful!


----------



## rollindeep408

> *HERES MORE PICS OF PANCHO69 RIDES* T.S.M.C.C.STOCKTON CHAPTER :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/quote
> 
> 
> all nice ass hell to
> 
> 
> and dueces thanks for the pics


----------



## old low&slo

> *HERES MORE PICS OF PANCHO69 RIDES* T.S.M.C.C.STOCKTON CHAPTER :biggrin:
> 
> [
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what color is this interior ?????????????
> I have seen it before its awesome !!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## rollindeep408

ok im board so gona post pics of done shit and little progress on the 57  




























old shit


----------



## rollindeep408

next one




























and this one is for people to be disapointed lol










last one


----------



## rollindeep408

shity camera cant take close up pics :uh:


----------



## DJ-ROY

Showpieces over here


----------



## Siim123

DAMN, fine rides over here! :0


----------



## rollindeep408

> *HERES MORE PICS OF PANCHO69 RIDES* T.S.M.C.C.STOCKTON CHAPTER :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/quote
> 
> :biggrin:


----------



## dodgerblue62

a fellas , you guys got it goin on up there :thumbsup: uffin: , keep up the firme jalle ............


----------



## rollindeep408

so smiley isnt this supossed to be on your list for 09 :biggrin:


----------



## 408models

:0 :banghead: :biggrin: 

*I KNEW I FORGOT ONE. YES YES YES , THAT ONE TOO IS IN MY LIST. SO ALL THE HOMIES WHO SEE THIS I WILL POST IT UP IN MY PROJECT SECTION*  

THANKS FOR THE REMINDER :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Apr 14 2009, 12:35 AM~13569380
> *:0  :banghead:  :biggrin:
> 
> I KNEW I FORGOT ONE. YES YES YES , THAT ONE TOO IS IN MY LIST. SO ALL THE HOMIES WHO SEE THIS I WILL POST IT UP IN MY PROJECT SECTION
> 
> THANKS FOR THE REMINDER :biggrin:
> *



hno: cant wait to see this one bet itll look nicer than the actual ride knowing you


----------



## 408models

*DON'T FORGET HOMIES, MEETING THIS THURSDAY* :biggrin:


----------



## a408nutforyou

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Apr 14 2009, 08:32 AM~13571241
> *DON'T FORGET HOMIES, MEETING THIS THURSDAY :biggrin:
> *


i was jus told lastnite by the big Dawg himself hno:


----------



## 408models

were gonna get calender dates for all our meeting so we know when that are


----------



## a408nutforyou

:thumbsup: 




have you been to TOY CASTLE in Oakridge mall?they have 1:16 diecast impalas.87 montes,70 montes.and others......they got rims for sale there too if you ever need rims too.....since your by it... :thumbsup: the chino there is hella coo there


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Apr 14 2009, 08:40 AM~13571889
> *:thumbsup:
> have you been to TOY CASTLE in Oakridge mall?they have 1:16 diecast impalas.87 montes,70 montes.and others......they got rims for sale there too if you ever need rims too.....since your by it... :thumbsup: the chino there is hella coo there
> *


not yet gotta check it out. 87 monte ls?? :cheesy:


----------



## a408nutforyou

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Apr 14 2009, 10:27 AM~13572380
> *not yet gotta check it out. 87 monte ls?? :cheesy:
> *


its a SS not an LS.but they look sick....i think u might like them :biggrin:


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Apr 14 2009, 02:27 PM~13575521
> *its a SS not an LS.but they look sick....i think u might like them :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsdown: :biggrin:


----------



## a408nutforyou

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Apr 14 2009, 03:50 PM~13575849
> *:thumbsdown:  :biggrin:
> *


ok when u buy a 1:24 scale what do u buy?not a LS :buttkick:























:biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Apr 14 2009, 04:50 PM~13575849
> *:thumbsdown:  :biggrin:
> *



x2 :biggrin:


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Apr 14 2009, 07:32 AM~13571241
> *DON'T FORGET HOMIES, MEETING THIS THURSDAY :biggrin:
> *


*TONIGHT* :biggrin:


----------



## a408nutforyou

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Apr 15 2009, 12:09 AM~13581103
> *x2 :biggrin:
> *


damn last time i checked your 59 impala (1:18) was a diecast. :twak: :dunno: 


























:yes:


----------



## 408models

:roflmao: dont 4get the side pipes :biggrin:


----------



## a408nutforyou

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Apr 16 2009, 04:20 PM~13597908
> *:roflmao:  dont 4get the side pipes :biggrin:
> *


oh yea.... :biggrin:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C.

clean rides make me want to start buildin again


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@Apr 16 2009, 05:57 PM~13598331
> *clean rides make me want to start buildin again
> *



:0 :0 aw shit you should :yes:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Apr 16 2009, 05:02 PM~13597703
> *damn last time i checked your 59 impala (1:18) was a diecast. :twak:  :dunno:
> :yes:
> *



you totally missed the point of that :uh:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C.

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Apr 16 2009, 06:24 PM~13598562
> *:0  :0 aw shit you should  :yes:
> *


the only thing is tryin to keep it away from the kids :biggrin: but man i still have a unch them in the box from my early hoppin days lol


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@Apr 16 2009, 09:00 PM~13600166
> *the only thing is tryin to keep it away from the kids  :biggrin:  but man i still have a unch them in the box from my early hoppin days lol
> *



yeah i hear that little hands is a problem .but if you got them kits lyin around might as well throw them together  :biggrin: :yes:


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C.+Apr 16 2009, 03:57 PM~13598331-->
> 
> 
> 
> clean rides make me want to start buildin again
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> <!--QuoteBegin-rollindeep408_@Apr 16 2009, 04:24 PM~13598562
> *:0  :0 aw shit you should  :yes:
> *


 :yes: 

:thumbsup:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Apr 17 2009, 09:18 AM~13604676
> *:biggrin:
> 
> :yes:
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *



:cheesy: what ralph dosent know is now im gonna bug him :biggrin: 

or bribe :yes:


----------



## a408nutforyou

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@Apr 16 2009, 08:00 PM~13600166
> *the only thing is tryin to keep it away from the kids  :biggrin:  but man i still have a unch them in the box from my early hoppin days lol
> *


whats up bro.....you should get back into building....now days there alotta shit out there you wish we had back then thats available for builbing....plus it helps on those long boring nights :biggrin:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C.

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Apr 16 2009, 11:44 PM~13602417
> *yeah i hear that little hands is a problem .but if you got them kits lyin around might as well throw them together   :biggrin:  :yes:
> *


o
yeah i think ill build one ill post up later tonight :biggrin: dont no what to choose :biggrin:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C.

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Apr 17 2009, 06:30 PM~13609562
> *:cheesy:  what ralph dosent know is now im gonna bug him  :biggrin:
> 
> or bribe  :yes:
> *


lol you win ill build one myte be crappy as hell more like a hopper but will see what i decide. :biggrin:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C.

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Apr 17 2009, 09:40 PM~13611081
> *whats up bro.....you should get back into building....now days there alotta shit out there you wish we had back then thats available for builbing....plus it helps on those long boring nights :biggrin:
> *


oooooyeeaaah ill probably go take a trip to the hobby shop this weekend see whats new out there. but theres no way i could ever compete with the stuff you guys are pushin :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@Apr 18 2009, 03:38 PM~13616130
> *oooooyeeaaah ill probably go take a trip to the hobby shop this weekend see whats new out there. but theres no way i could ever compete with the stuff you guys are pushin    :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *



lol i got a aair brush and paint come by :biggrin:


----------



## a408nutforyou

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Apr 18 2009, 06:40 PM~13617412
> *lol i got a aair brush and paint come by :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C.

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Apr 18 2009, 07:40 PM~13617412
> *lol i got a aair brush and paint come by :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: oyeah ill be hittin u up prettty soon :biggrin:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C.

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Apr 19 2009, 10:18 AM~13621057
> *:thumbsup:
> *


whats up johnny my little bro wus tellin me about a show yestarday. how did u do? we couldnt make it cause i had to go to like 4 birthday partys :uh: :biggrin: but lets me or my bro no ahead time and will roll out there


----------



## 408models

*WELL I GUESS THE WORD IS WE HAVE ANOTHER NEW MEMBER TO THE CLUB:


CADDIONLY*


Welcome bro :biggrin: :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## a408nutforyou

yes sir.we got a new member. :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## a408nutforyou

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@Apr 19 2009, 10:50 AM~13621758
> *whats up johnny my little bro wus tellin me about a show yestarday. how did u do? we couldnt make it cause i had to go to like 4 birthday partys :uh:  :biggrin: but lets me or my bro no ahead time and will roll out there
> *


i was reminded about the show that week.but you didnt miss nothing bro. :biggrin: i will give you a heads up on the next show.


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Apr 23 2009, 07:33 PM~13671184
> *yes sir.we got a new member. :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *



:thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Apr 23 2009, 06:44 AM~13665104
> *WELL I GUESS THE WORD IS WE HAVE ANOTHER NEW MEMBER TO THE CLUB:
> CADDIONLY
> Welcome bro :biggrin:  :wave:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## a408nutforyou

*CADDIONLY* our newest members builds.....im sure he got better pix n other cars but jus wanted to show what he had. :thumbsup:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Apr 24 2009, 11:53 AM~13677828
> *CADDIONLY our newest members builds.....im sure he got better pix n other cars but jus wanted to show what he had. :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ive always liked his builds very nice work


----------



## 408models

*couple more *:biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels

SOME BEAUTIFUL RIDES CADDIONLY!


----------



## caddionly

thanks all of you guys !!!!!!!!!!!
muchas grasias for add me to the club


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Apr 24 2009, 02:22 PM~13679413
> *couple more :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




that rag top is bad ass


----------



## Tonioseven

You have some nice cars man!!


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Apr 24 2009, 01:22 PM~13679413
> *couple more :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Those rides are FRESH!!! That LRB cover pOps! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## a408nutforyou

> _Originally posted by caddionly_@Apr 24 2009, 11:00 PM~13683998
> *thanks all of you guys !!!!!!!!!!!
> muchas grasias for add me to the club
> *


 :wave: what up bro.....


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Apr 5 2009, 07:17 PM~13491278
> *thought id do something different.taken a break from the traditional lowriders........CADDY STS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


man i wish i could paint like this!! :0 . bad as fuk


----------



## a408nutforyou

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@May 11 2009, 07:52 PM~13857139
> *man i wish i could paint like this!! :0 . bad as fuk
> *


u can. :biggrin: i use spray cans.i faded the base 2 colors let dry masked off some stripes of crazy lines faded again withe colors i wanted togo at the peeled the tape faded again with the dupli colors in a can let dry then hit it with crazy striping :biggrin: .....it all sounds like alota work but it aint


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@May 11 2009, 11:08 PM~13858958
> *u can. :biggrin:  i use spray cans.i  faded the base 2 colors let dry masked off some stripes of crazy lines faded again withe colors i wanted togo at the peeled the tape faded again with the dupli colors in a can let dry then hit it with crazy striping :biggrin: .....it all sounds like alota work but it aint
> *



haha look at you being modest mr celebrity :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@May 11 2009, 11:20 PM~13859973
> *haha look at you being modest mr celebrity :biggrin:
> *


X2 BIG MOVIE STAR! :biggrin:


----------



## a408nutforyou

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels+May 12 2009, 12:38 AM~13860035-->
> 
> 
> 
> X2 BIG MOVIE STAR! :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-rollindeep408_@May 12 2009, 12:20 AM~13859973
> *haha look at you being modest mr celebrity :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 408models

:thumbsup: :werd: :h5:


----------



## a408nutforyou

> _Originally posted by 408models_@May 12 2009, 07:33 AM~13861120
> *:thumbsup:  :werd:  :h5:
> *


hows the van coming out :dunno:


----------



## MKD904

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@May 11 2009, 10:08 PM~13858958
> *u can. :biggrin:  i use spray cans.i  faded the base 2 colors let dry masked off some stripes of crazy lines faded again withe colors i wanted togo at the peeled the tape faded again with the dupli colors in a can let dry then hit it with crazy striping :biggrin: .....it all sounds like alota work but it aint
> *


You got to show us a step by step on how you do that. I had no idea that you were using cans......even more impressive.


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@May 12 2009, 08:01 AM~13861307
> *You got to show us a step by step on how you do that.  I had no idea that you were using cans......even more impressive.*


u aint lie'n!!!! u stripe it with real brushes and pinstrip paint? or gel pens?


----------



## 408models

He does the brushes, no gel pens here.


----------



## curbside

Just to say to your models is incredibly magnificent..Your are references..


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@May 12 2009, 09:01 AM~13861307
> *You got to show us a step by step on how you do that.  I had no idea that you were using cans......even more impressive.
> *



he does do unbelievable paint jobs but not all are done with spray cans he just dosent really have a place to spray at the moment so he gets buy really well :biggrin:


----------



## a408nutforyou

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@May 12 2009, 09:08 PM~13869378
> *he does do unbelievable paint jobs but not all are done with spray cans he just dosent really have a place to spray at the moment so he gets buy really well :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 408models

For the homies who don't know TOYCASTLE is back at OAKRIDGE and tony is back too :biggrin: .

Bring your models there for display, whos a cool dude  .


----------



## a408nutforyou

> _Originally posted by 408models_@May 13 2009, 08:37 AM~13872504
> *For the homies who don't know TOYCASTLE is back at OAKRIDGE and tony is back too :biggrin: .
> 
> Bring your models there for display, whos a cool dude  .
> *


im a cool dude :thumbsup:


----------



## DEUCES76

whats up johnny


----------



## a408nutforyou

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@May 13 2009, 10:07 PM~13880974
> *whats up johnny
> *


whats up bro how you been these days :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@May 13 2009, 11:03 PM~13880921
> *im a cool dude  :thumbsup:
> *


your not just a cool dude your a celebrity i bet he gives you your own display case :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by 408models_@May 13 2009, 09:37 AM~13872504
> *For the homies who don't know TOYCASTLE is back at OAKRIDGE and tony is back too :biggrin: .
> 
> Bring your models there for display, whos a cool dude  .
> *



yup yup i already bought shit from him santos too hopefully we can get a show going soon :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@May 14 2009, 12:53 AM~13882458
> *yup yup i already bought shit from him santos too hopefully we can get a show going soon :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## a408nutforyou

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@May 14 2009, 01:52 AM~13882456
> *your not just a cool dude your a celebrity i bet he gives you your own display case :biggrin:
> *


 :h5:


----------



## 408models

meeting tomorrow???


----------



## pancho1969

:biggrin:


----------



## 408models

:biggrin: SOME SIK RIDES BRO, :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lonnie

> _Originally posted by 408models_@May 20 2009, 11:26 AM~13947222
> *:biggrin:  SOME SIK RIDES BRO, :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *





x1000


----------



## a408nutforyou

damn i cant even finish a build. :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by 408models+May 20 2009, 08:57 AM~13945030-->
> 
> 
> 
> meeting tomorrow???
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yup see you there :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 20 2009, 11:52 AM~13946904
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sick as hell pancho
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-a408nutforyou_@May 20 2009, 01:27 PM~13947724
> *damn i  cant even finish a build. :biggrin:
> *


 x2 :uh:


----------



## dylopez

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Dec 19 2008, 11:08 AM~12475469
> *COUPLE OF A408NUT4YOU OLD BUILDS:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WAGON IS SLICK! NICE WORK


----------



## a408nutforyou

> _Originally posted by dylopez_@May 20 2009, 09:06 PM~13952996
> *WAGON IS SLICK! NICE WORK
> *


thanx...... :biggrin:


----------



## rodriguezmodels

nice rides!


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@May 20 2009, 07:53 PM~13952815
> *
> sick as hell pancho
> *



THANKS


----------



## rollindeep408

meeting was coo wish i took my camra  now im ready to build something again thanks guys lets do this


----------



## a408nutforyou

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@May 22 2009, 01:59 AM~13966621
> *meeting was coo wish i took my camra   now im ready to build something again thanks guys lets do this
> *


i feel yah bro.the homie CADDIONLY has some bad ass projects lined up :thumbsup:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@May 22 2009, 10:46 PM~13975174
> *i feel yah bro.the homie CADDIONLY has some bad ass projects lined up :thumbsup:
> *


 :wow: :yes:


----------



## Mr Biggs

All them Rides are looking nice homie's.


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@May 22 2009, 11:11 PM~13975342
> *All them Rides are looking nice homie's.
> *


damn where you been at homie hidding :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@May 22 2009, 11:33 PM~13975855
> *damn where you been at homie hidding :biggrin:
> *


I have been on vacation bro. Just chilling.


----------



## c man

those are some bad ass models great work


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@May 22 2009, 10:46 PM~13975174
> *i feel yah bro.the homie CADDIONLY has some bad ass projects lined up :thumbsup:
> *



just two from caddi :biggrin: 










love machine










sick ass project


----------



## rollindeep408

almost completely put back together and at its new home pancho :0 :biggrin:


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@May 24 2009, 05:14 PM~13985789
> *almost completely put back together and at its new home pancho :0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@May 24 2009, 08:14 PM~13985789
> *almost completely put back together and at its new home pancho :0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dang homie that bootch is cleeean! :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by pancho1969+May 24 2009, 08:31 PM~13986357-->
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy:  :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Trendsetta 68_@May 24 2009, 08:41 PM~13986446
> *dang homie that bootch is cleeean! :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## rollindeep408

> just two from caddi :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> love machine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sick ass project
> [/quote
> 
> ttt


----------



## rollindeep408

:biggrin: 



























well at least im workin on something :loco:


----------



## lonnie

looks good bro nice wheels :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@May 28 2009, 02:09 AM~14022733
> *looks good bro nice wheels :biggrin:
> *



thanks again homie i told you i was gona put them to good use


----------



## a408nutforyou

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@May 28 2009, 01:04 AM~14022726
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well at least im workin on something :loco:
> *


its about time fool :biggrin: i see my inspiration got you to cut your door open :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@May 28 2009, 08:19 AM~14023586
> *its about time fool :biggrin:  i see my inspiration got you to cut your door open :biggrin:
> *



too much peer preasure :roflmao:


----------



## caddionly

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@May 28 2009, 01:04 AM~14022726
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looking good bro!! :thumbsup:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by caddionly_@May 29 2009, 10:21 PM~14042584
> *looking good bro!! :thumbsup:
> *



thanks homie it was good to have you at the meeting hope you can make it to the next one miguel too


----------



## a408nutforyou

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@May 28 2009, 06:41 PM~14030390
> *too much peer preasure  :roflmao:
> *


sometimes i jus gotta crack the whip on you ****** :roflmao:


----------



## dodgerblue62

looking good fellas :thumbsup: ......


----------



## a408nutforyou

grassy ass :biggrin:


----------



## truscale

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@May 28 2009, 01:04 AM~14022726
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well at least im workin on something :loco:
> *


Man! That's one nice looking build . Where did you get those wheeels and knockoff? :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

Rides are looking good my brother's.


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by truscale_@May 30 2009, 10:22 PM~14049649
> *Man! That's one nice looking build . Where did you get those wheeels and knockoff? :biggrin:
> *



some really cool guy :biggrin:

also congrats on your win at the show i was not suprised :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

also cograts to smiley and 408nut for placing at the show today good job guys well deserved :thumbsup:


----------



## DEUCES76

anyone from the table scrapers mcc need any 61 impalas hit me up


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Jun 10 2009, 08:59 PM~14156869
> *anyone from the table scrapers mcc need any 61 impalas hit me up
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## a408nutforyou

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Jun 10 2009, 09:59 PM~14156869
> *anyone from the table scrapers mcc need any 61 impalas hit me up
> *


pm me what u askin.my kids mom is building again so she might wanna add some to her collection


----------



## a408nutforyou

*might as well show my build off 62*


----------



## mcloven

what do i have to do to be in this club


----------



## RaiderPride

:wave: :scrutinize:


----------



## a408nutforyou

> _Originally posted by mcloven+Jun 11 2009, 11:43 AM~14161186-->
> 
> 
> 
> what do i have to do to be in this club
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not sure :biggrin: you would have to get at rollindeep408 or 408models....
> 
> im a follower not a leader :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-RaiderPride_@Jun 11 2009, 08:15 PM~14166019
> *:wave:  :scrutinize:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## darkside customs

That Impala is coming along great for the buildoff bro!!!


----------



## caddionly

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Jun 11 2009, 11:38 AM~14161135
> *bro this is looking good!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## 408models

MEETING TONIGHT???


----------



## a408nutforyou

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jun 18 2009, 09:33 AM~14227518
> *MEETING TONIGHT???
> *


yea.... :biggrin:


----------



## jose510ss

> *AND ME: 408MODELS*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> where did u get dis truck ????


----------



## Models IV Life

LOOKING GOOD SCRAPERS!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## a408nutforyou

thanx bro.....from all of us :biggrin:






> *AND ME: 408MODELS*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> where did u get dis truck ????
> 
> 
> 
> you gotta know someone that has 1 or get really lucky at a show with a swapmeet
> :dunno: we get lucky n find started kits or unopen kits
Click to expand...


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Jun 19 2009, 02:01 PM~14241315
> *
> you gotta know someone that has 1 or get really lucky at a show with a swapmeet
> :dunno: we get lucky n find started kits or unopen kits
> *



or you can try ebay, i've seen quite a bit on there


----------



## jose510ss

kool ill try ebay cause i think it would look nice inside in mine :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

Rides are Looking good homies.


----------



## a408nutforyou

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 20 2009, 12:27 AM~14245674
> *Rides are Looking good homies.
> *


gracias babyboy


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by caddionly_@Jun 11 2009, 10:18 PM~14166762
> *Rides are Looking good homies.
> *


whats up big homie


----------



## rollindeep408

guess ill post some updates of the 64 














































last one for tonight hope you enjoy since johnny dont :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## pancho1969

:cheesy:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Jul 3 2009, 11:56 AM~14372307
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## a408nutforyou

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408+Jul 1 2009, 12:51 AM~14348732-->
> 
> 
> 
> guess ill post some updates of the 64
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> last one for tonight hope you enjoy since johnny dont :uh:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> quit your whiny :biggrin: i think your doin a good ass job bro.i jus noticed your timing chain cover :thumbsup: i never thought of BMF'n mine.... :happysad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-pancho1969_@Jul 3 2009, 10:56 AM~14372307
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :tears: :tears: 






:worship:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Jul 3 2009, 12:56 PM~14372307
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Man that Impala looks so sinister! sweet build homie!


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Jul 3 2009, 10:51 PM~14376765
> *quit your whiny :biggrin:  i think your doin a good ass job bro.i jus noticed your timing chain cover :thumbsup:  i never thought of BMF'n mine.... :happysad:
> :tears:  :tears:
> :worship:
> *



lmao just finish and that isnt foiled its alclad  

and i agree about panchos ride


----------



## pancho1969

thanks fellas cant wait to see your guys done :biggrin:


----------



## loco montecarlo

ttt


----------



## caddionly

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Jul 3 2009, 10:56 AM~14372307
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sdrodder

love machine










sick ass project 
[/quote

Hey bro. U got any more pics of this one. Looks bitchin from behind but i would like to see some more pics in various angles  :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by sdrodder_@Jul 5 2009, 07:26 PM~14387177
> *love machine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sick ass project
> [/quote
> 
> Hey bro. U got any more pics of this one. Looks bitchin from behind but i would like to see some more pics in various angles   :biggrin:
> *



this is caddionlys ride and no bro that was a cell phone pic it is bad ass wish i got more flicks of it


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Jul 3 2009, 09:56 AM~14372307
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :angry:* DUDE THATS IT I'M DONE BUILDING, YOU JUST KILLED MY BUILDING MOOD FOR GOOD!!!!!!*










:biggrin: J/K *RIDE IS SIK PANCHO*





:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by caddionly+Jul 5 2009, 10:36 AM~14384872-->
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-408models_@Jul 6 2009, 03:56 PM~14395719
> *:angry: DUDE THATS IT I'M DONE BUILDING, YOU JUST KILLED MY BUILDING MOOD FOR GOOD!!!!!!
> :biggrin:  J/K  RIDE IS SIK PANCHO
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :cheesy: :biggrin: thanks guys


----------



## a408nutforyou

whats up my brothas :wave:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Jul 6 2009, 08:33 PM~14397688
> *whats up my brothas :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou+Jul 6 2009, 09:33 PM~14397688-->
> 
> 
> 
> whats up my brothas :wave:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Mr Biggs_@Jul 6 2009, 10:20 PM~14398256
> *:wave:
> *



:h5:


----------



## a408nutforyou

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 6 2009, 09:20 PM~14398256
> *:wave:
> *


whats up carnal :wave:


----------



## rollindeep408

damn guys we are slacking on the builds good to see everyone at the meeting today


----------



## 408models

*Meeting tomorrow!

for the local homies you know were, & for pancho we'll get you in via satalite* :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Aug 19 2009, 03:21 PM~14818697
> *Meeting tomorrow!
> 
> for the local homies you know were, & for pancho we'll get you in via satalite  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:roflmao: dont forget the homie caddionly


----------



## caddionly

whats uuuupp homies.. :wave:  :wave: :wave:


----------



## a408nutforyou

> _Originally posted by caddionly_@Aug 30 2009, 10:36 PM~14932016
> *whats uuuupp homies.. :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by caddionly_@Aug 30 2009, 11:36 PM~14932016
> *whats uuuupp homies.. :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *



:wave: :h5:


----------



## 408models

meeting tomorrow fellas. see u there :biggrin:


----------



## lil watcha

Wat up Evan get on those builds


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by lil watcha_@Sep 17 2009, 12:19 AM~15105214
> *Wat up Evan get on those builds
> *



i will bro i just need to get motivated post up your homie 
:biggrin: 

i know you been busy


----------



## RaiderPride

> _Originally posted by lil watcha_@Sep 16 2009, 11:19 PM~15105214
> *Wat up Evan get on those builds
> *





yeah, what he said


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Sep 21 2009, 07:55 AM~15139479
> *yeah, what he said
> *



lol bro i hear ya im just stuck in a rut on building right now hopefully something motivates me soon


smiley kinda stuck too right now and johny concentrating on the tatoo shop i guess kinda wierd we all fell off i wonder if og steve has been building or santos guess we will find out thursday haha 

go poncho at least you got some progress lol


----------



## 408models

So are we all on the schedule for a meeting this week :happysad:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Oct 20 2009, 03:30 PM~15414542
> *So are we all on the schedule for a meeting this week :happysad:
> *



:yes:


----------



## a408nutforyou




----------



## Hydrohype

I foregot how clean the cars are in this thread!
I remember now! roll call,,thanks for letting me see your stuff..
Hydrohype (not being a looky loo)


----------



## a408nutforyou

i know i been too much into the tat shop lately but i will start grtn my ass in gear...NNLWEST coming up fast..... :angry: i need to start a line up for it...


----------



## pancho1969

:wave:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou+Nov 11 2009, 12:07 AM~15629334-->
> 
> 
> 
> i know i been too much into the tat shop lately but i will start grtn my ass in gear...NNLWEST coming up fast..... :angry: i need to start a line up for it...
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-pancho1969_@Nov 11 2009, 12:14 AM~15629396
> *:wave:
> *


whats up pancho


i have been putin in a lil work just gota figure out why photobucket wont let me upload the pics :uh: i hear you johny i want to have out new shit too


----------



## 408models

A LIL UPDATE ON WHAT I GOT GOIN ON:
The first pic is the car i'm replicating and as follows all my process pics so far. 













































































































































COUPLE COATS OF PRIMER









THEN THE GRILLE WORK (WIP)


----------



## Smallz

Looks Good already Smiley but dont forget to move the rear door handles.


----------



## 408models

that were i'm haveing a stump on. ???


----------



## pancho1969

300 is lookin good :thumbsup:



> _Originally posted by 408models_@Nov 17 2009, 04:52 PM~15695110
> *that were i'm haveing a stump on. ???
> *


Maybe if u have another body u can cut out the door handle section then cut a section out were u want the new handels And glue then fill in  hope that makes sense :biggrin:


----------



## a408nutforyou

*i had to start putn in work......  *


----------



## Models IV Life

GAWD DAMN THATS FUCKIN SICK!!! BAD AS FUCK!! :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Dec 6 2009, 05:28 PM~15890403
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i had to start putn in work......
> *


hella nice with the wheels mocked up on it johny

i wish i could post mine maybe someone will bring there camera to the meeting on thursday also a new guy gona show up this thursday posibly we will see


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Dec 6 2009, 06:28 PM~15890403
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i had to start putn in work......
> *


 :0 NICE :thumbsup:


----------



## pancho1969

:wave:


----------



## pancho1969

:wave:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Dec 8 2009, 08:45 PM~15918062
> *:wave:
> *



what up pancho pm me your ady and ill send you some goodies


----------



## LowandBeyond

Some top notch builds in here.


----------



## 408models

MEETING TOMORROW FELLAS!!!!


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Dec 9 2009, 01:41 AM~15922182
> *what up pancho pm me your ady and ill send you some goodies
> *


 :0 :biggrin: pm sent


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond+Dec 9 2009, 03:49 AM~15922199-->
> 
> 
> 
> Some top notch builds in here.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 9 2009, 11:01 AM~15924161
> *MEETING TOMORROW FELLAS!!!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-pancho1969_@Dec 9 2009, 01:57 PM~15925986
> *:0 :biggrin: pm sent
> *


----------



## a408nutforyou

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Dec 9 2009, 02:41 AM~15922182
> *what up pancho pm me your ady and ill send you some goodies
> *


when can i get mine :angry:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Dec 14 2009, 06:32 PM~15980479
> *when can i get mine :angry:
> *



when you drop me off one of your builds


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Dec 14 2009, 06:43 PM~15981221
> *when you drop me off one of your builds
> *


pm me ur addy again. yours goin in the mail in a few days


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Dec 14 2009, 08:41 PM~15981835
> *pm me ur addy again. yours goin in the mail in a few days
> *



 i got your goodies together now bro finaly  my bad homie


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Dec 15 2009, 10:10 PM~15994750
> *  i got your goodies together now bro  finaly    my bad homie
> *



not a problem!! u good with me dawg


----------



## rollindeep408

table scrapers i say we do a build off of some sort to get us going on this nnl thing who is down


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jan 5 2010, 08:37 PM~16196726
> *table scrapers i say we do a build off of some sort to get us going on this nnl thing who is down
> *



im not part of the club, but i want in lol


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jan 5 2010, 07:37 PM~16196726
> *table scrapers i say we do a build off of some sort to get us going on this nnl thing who is down
> *


 :0. I say yea :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

im thinking it to be we all build the same kit. or finish a just started build we'll have it figgured out by friday


----------



## 408models

sounds good to me


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jan 5 2010, 09:41 PM~16196807
> *im not part of the club, but i want in lol
> *



its funny you should say that homie cause your in the build off 

and the newest member of table scrapers homie welcome and thank you for joining 

your one of my favorite builders like pancho and smiley and your all in the same club how  is that


----------



## DEUCES76

updates pics anything lol


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jan 6 2010, 10:00 PM~16209802
> *its funny you should say that homie cause your in the build off
> 
> and the newest member of table scrapers homie welcome and thank you for joining
> 
> your one of my favorite builders like pancho and smiley and your all in the same club how    is that
> *



:0 :0 :biggrin: thank u and smiley for the invite! This whole club has my style of builds!!! I havent built shit in a while but i got ALOT of stuff coming out :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Jan 6 2010, 11:03 PM~16209856
> *updates pics  anything lol
> *


its in the works homie as you know we alot of busy guys trying to build when we can doing this to motivate ourselves for nnl ya dig


----------



## rollindeep408

ok after talking with the guys we decided to do a any chevy build up that starts friday and ends the day of nnl :biggrin: 

so post up your projects fam and lets do this :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

> ok im board so gona post pics of done shit and little progress on the 57
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok so since i havent really done shit to this im gona finish this one


----------



## PINK86REGAL

:0


> ok im board so gona *post pics of done shit and little progress on the 57 *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok so since i havent really done shit to this im gona finish this one
> 
> 
> 
> :0 more pics :biggrin:
Click to expand...


----------



## rollindeep408

i just primered it im gona get some other pics posted of what ive been up to if i can get photobucket to work for me


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jan 6 2010, 11:00 PM~16209802
> *its funny you should say that homie cause your in the build off
> 
> and the newest member of table scrapers homie welcome and thank you for joining
> 
> your one of my favorite builders like pancho and smiley and your all in the same club how    is that
> *


 :0 :0 :0 MUST BE NICE! CONGRATS DOG


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 6 2010, 10:22 PM~16210117
> *:0  :0  :0 MUST BE NICE! CONGRATS DOG
> *



thanx alot dawg :cheesy:


----------



## rollindeep408

what you think guys so far









this is for the homie lilrick from individuals :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

LOOKS SICK DOG!


----------



## jimbo

:0 :0 :thumbsup: Tuff ass patterns dogg!


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 6 2010, 11:49 PM~16210490
> *LOOKS SICK DOG!
> *



thanks homie im trying to keep up


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Jan 6 2010, 11:52 PM~16210535
> *:0  :0    :thumbsup: Tuff ass patterns dogg!
> *


there is more but there hard to soo with gold pearl and a shity camera and thanks bro


----------



## DEUCES76

ill take that 60 off ur hands bro


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Jan 6 2010, 11:56 PM~16210600
> *ill take that 60 off ur hands bro
> *


if i ever get rid of it bro youll be the first one to know


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jan 6 2010, 09:06 PM~16209902
> *:0  :0  :biggrin:  thank u and smiley for the invite! This whole club has my style of builds!!! I havent built shit in a while but i got ALOT of stuff coming out :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: welcome bro.


----------



## 408models

i'll post my stuff up tomorrow.


----------



## rollindeep408

i see you pancho whats good bro :biggrin:


----------



## pancho1969

:biggrin: 

Glass house lookin good evan  

Welcome j I told you keep the bulids comin   

I will post something up tomarrow. :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Jan 7 2010, 12:37 AM~16211110
> *:biggrin:
> 
> Glass house lookin good evan
> 
> Welcome j I told you keep the bulids comin
> 
> I will post something up tomarrow.  :biggrin:
> *



hno: hno: :biggrin:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

I ALWAYS LIKE LOOKING AT THIS TRHEAD. GREAT WORK GUYS, AND CONGRATS J.


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jan 6 2010, 10:42 PM~16211167
> *hno:  hno:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:

I sent ur package out  I'll giv u the tracking # tomarrow


----------



## rollindeep408

> :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/quote
> 
> :0 :0 :0 :0 :worship: :worship: :x:


----------



## rollindeep408

> what you think guys so far
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is for the homie lilrick from individuals :biggrin:
> [/quote
> :biggrin:


----------



## EVIL C

hot looking rides


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408+Jan 6 2010, 10:41 PM~16210366-->
> 
> 
> 
> what you think guys so far
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is for the homie lilrick from individuals :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> looks good evan! :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 6 2010, 11:30 PM~16211037
> *:cheesy: welcome bro.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin: thanx smiley
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 6 2010, 11:37 PM~16211110
> *:biggrin:
> 
> Glass house lookin good evan
> 
> Welcome j I told you keep the bulids comin
> 
> I will post something up tomarrow.  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-D.L.O.Styles_@Jan 6 2010, 11:46 PM~16211201
> *I ALWAYS LIKE LOOKING AT THIS TRHEAD. GREAT WORK GUYS, AND CONGRATS J.
> *



Thanx pancho and darren


----------



## kykustoms

nice builds that 61 looks good in black all opened up


----------



## 408models

HERE IS MY ENTRY. THNX EVAN ON THE HOOK UP.  

:biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL

i was gonna enter with a 58, but i'll pick another year now. what center golds are they? looks good!


----------



## 408models

there the old ones pegasus used to make, the good ones.


----------



## pancho1969

> :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/quote
> 
> :0 :0 :0 :0 :worship: :worship: :x:
> 
> 
> 
> :tears: :tears: :tears: :biggrin:
Click to expand...


----------



## danny chawps

> *i had to start putn in work......  *
> 
> 
> i like the paint job :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> TOO MANY SICK RIDER TO PAINT THEM ALL OUT U LOOKING GOOD GUYS
> :thumbsup:


----------



## a408nutforyou

welcome to our new member :wave: n heres my enter for the club :biggrin: gonna try 2 :ninja:


----------



## pancho1969

^^^^ :wow: hno: hno: :wave:


----------



## a408nutforyou

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Jan 7 2010, 02:41 PM~16216096
> *^^^^  :wow:  hno:  hno:  :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Jan 7 2010, 01:58 PM~16216233
> *:wave:
> *


Just checked out your tat video nice work :thumbsup:


Here's my entry :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL

HERE'S MY ENTRY.... :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

:0 can i enter? :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Jan 7 2010, 02:06 PM~16215786
> *welcome to our new member :wave: n heres my enter for the club :biggrin: gonna try 2 :ninja:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thank u homie :biggrin: 

and your doin 2 cars for this build off?? :0 :0 :wow:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Jan 7 2010, 03:06 PM~16215786
> *welcome to our new member :wave: n heres my enter for the club :biggrin: gonna try 2 :ninja:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



damn johny aint playing 

and everyone has nice entry's got some work done today :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jan 6 2010, 11:10 PM~16209966
> *ok after talking with the guys we decided to do a any chevy build up that starts friday and ends the day of nnl :biggrin:
> 
> so post up your projects fam and lets do this :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: LET ME GET A CHEVY OUT & I'LL POST IT UP...THANKS HOMIES :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL

after some cutting :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo

DAM, buildin' up some POWERHOUSE clubs out there! Gonna have to do some "club of the year" type shit for end of 2010! :0 That would be off the chain!


----------



## pancho1969

^^^ :0 

:cheesy:


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Jan 8 2010, 06:40 PM~16229965
> *^^^ :0
> 
> :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



this bitch is hard!!


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jan 8 2010, 07:50 PM~16230079
> *this bitch is hard!!
> *


X-2 PANCHO :wow:


----------



## interiorcrocodile

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Jan 8 2010, 06:40 PM~16229965
> *^^^ :0
> 
> :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## pancho1969

Thanks fellas


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL+Jan 8 2010, 08:14 AM~16223920-->
> 
> 
> 
> after some cutting :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :wow: your crazy homie i know its gona be sick
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-pancho1969_@Jan 8 2010, 07:40 PM~16229965
> *^^^ :0
> 
> :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 that shit is bad ass


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jan 8 2010, 06:42 PM~16230635
> *:0 that shit is bad ass
> *


Thanks evan :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jan 8 2010, 07:42 PM~16230635
> *:wow: your crazy homie i know its gona be sick
> 
> *


thanx .everything is hinged. :biggrin: im workin on the door panels now then jamb evrything :uh:


----------



## rollindeep408




----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jan 9 2010, 01:49 AM~16233692
> *i would also like to say welcome to our newest member and  head of the AZ. chapter  :biggrin:
> 
> marinate  we are proud to have you with us homie
> 
> post up your builds guys
> *



THANKS BRO! WE WON'T LET YOU FELLAS DOWN! :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

:happysad:


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jan 8 2010, 11:49 PM~16233692
> *i would also like to say welcome to our newest member and  head of the AZ. chapter  :biggrin:
> 
> marinate  we are proud to have you with us homie
> 
> post up your builds guys
> *


 :wow:   :cheesy: welcome marinate


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jan 9 2010, 12:49 AM~16233692
> *i would also like to say welcome to our newest member and  head of the AZ. chapter  :biggrin:
> 
> marinate  we are proud to have you with us homie
> 
> post up your builds guys
> *



:0 congrats dawg!


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by pancho1969+Jan 9 2010, 03:44 AM~16234364-->
> 
> 
> 
> :wow:      :cheesy:  welcome marinate
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-PINK86REGAL_@Jan 9 2010, 07:33 AM~16234672
> *:0 congrats dawg!
> *



THANKS HOMIES! :biggrin: :wow:


----------



## PINK86REGAL




----------



## MARINATE

:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jan 9 2010, 05:06 PM~16237264
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





your a bad man! :wow:


----------



## ElRafa

X 2 bro :0


----------



## PINK86REGAL

:cheesy: Thanx alot homies!!


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jan 9 2010, 03:06 PM~16237264
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:wow: :worship: :worship:


----------



## PINK86REGAL

thanx E


----------



## MARINATE

:wow: I want to give a thank you to the homies from TABLE SCRAPERS for letting ARIZONA BE APART OF THEM :biggrin: 
MEMBERS...
MARINATE
CALAVERAS73
EL RAFA
CHAWPER

WE WON'T LET YOU HOMIES DOWN  :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408




----------



## MARINATE




----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jan 9 2010, 02:06 PM~16237264
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Very well done!


----------



## rollindeep408

uffin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jan 9 2010, 11:52 PM~16242206
> *Very well done!
> *



i really appreciate it!! did lil bit more work. i'll post pics later :biggrin:


----------



## BoyleHeights323




----------



## wimone

wow!! great lookin builds homies... everyone is killin it in there own ways...


----------



## wimone

GONNA GIVE THIS 62 BUICK A TRY!!! I LIKE IT SO FAR.....

YES IT WAS ORIGINALLY A HARD TOP AND I SO FAR SHAVED ALL THE MOLDINGS AND DOOR HANDLES....


----------



## PINK86REGAL

small detail i wanted to do.....
















seats tilt foward.... :biggrin:


----------



## interiorcrocodile

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jan 10 2010, 01:38 PM~16245367
> *small detail i wanted to do.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> seats tilt foward.... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damm


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jan 10 2010, 04:38 PM~16245367
> *small detail i wanted to do.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> seats tilt foward.... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *







:0 seats and pumps look serious man! fo sho :biggrin:


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jan 10 2010, 12:38 PM~16245367
> *small detail i wanted to do.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> seats tilt foward.... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :wow: :0 :wow: 
Damit j ur doin to much on this buiid. I was gona do a simple buid but I think I'm gona have to turn it up :cheesy:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

inspirational..


----------



## kjkj87

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jan 10 2010, 01:38 PM~16245367
> *small detail i wanted to do.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> seats tilt foward.... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: Good job bro. :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by interiorcrocodile+Jan 10 2010, 02:02 PM~16245510-->
> 
> 
> 
> damm
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected]@Jan 10 2010, 03:28 PM~16246105
> *:0  seats and pumps look serious man! fo sho :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanx jeff.. im not feeling the pumps though :angry:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 10 2010, 03:30 PM~16246113
> *:0  :wow:  :0  :wow:
> Damit j ur doin to much on this buiid. I was gona do a simple buid but I think I'm gona have to turn it up :cheesy:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ahhhhh shit!! i quit now!! lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 10 2010, 03:30 PM~16246117
> *inspirational..
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-kjkj87_@Jan 10 2010, 04:20 PM~16246416
> *:wow: Good job bro.  :biggrin:
> *



thanx alot fellas


----------



## DEUCES76

nice work on that 65 homie


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Jan 10 2010, 05:28 PM~16246980
> *nice work on that 65 homie
> *


thanx :thumbsup:


----------



## scrpnit

tilted seats are hot man!


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by scrpnit_@Jan 10 2010, 10:30 PM~16248263
> *tilted seats are hot man!
> *


Very nice Seats man......keep up the great work.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## rollindeep408

sorry not much done and is it just me or does the roof look naked more pics coming soon :x:

sorry for the big shity pics my camera sucks


----------



## rollindeep408

whats up pancho so what kinda goodies you get hno: :biggrin: hope that tach suits your needs


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jan 13 2010, 11:19 PM~16285981
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry not much done and is it just me or does the roof look naked more pics coming soon  :x:
> 
> sorry for the big shity pics my camera sucks
> *


DID YOU CUT IT OPEN AFTER PAINTING IT?


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Jan 14 2010, 12:24 AM~16286029
> *DID YOU CUT IT OPEN AFTER PAINTING IT?
> *


no but i did paint it with the trunk on the car this is just to get the base color on :ninja:


----------



## pancho1969

:wave: :biggrin: some great ones . The tach is perfect and ur 57 is lookin nice :thumbsup:


----------



## rollindeep408

> ok im board so gona post pics of done shit and little progress on the 57
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok so since i havent really done shit to this im gona finish this one
> 
> 
> 
> see
Click to expand...


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jan 13 2010, 11:25 PM~16286047
> *no but i did paint it with the trunk on the car this is just to get the base color on  :ninja:
> *


ORALE


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Jan 14 2010, 12:25 AM~16286053
> *:wave: :biggrin:  some great ones . The tach is perfect and ur 57 is lookin nice :thumbsup:
> *



like stuff you can use on your latest build :biggrin: thanks bro gots some blue ,teal ,and another purple going on there next got to start on the engine


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jan 13 2010, 10:31 PM~16286123
> *like stuff you can use on your latest build :biggrin: thanks bro gots some blue ,teal ,and another purple going on there next got to start on the engine
> *


 :yes: :yes: . :wow: hno: hno:


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408+Jan 13 2010, 11:19 PM~16285981-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry not much done and is it just me or does the roof look naked more pics coming soon  :x:
> 
> sorry for the big shity pics my camera sucks
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-rollindeep408_@Jan 13 2010, 11:31 PM~16286123
> *like stuff you can use on your latest build gots some blue ,teal ,and another purple going on there:biggrin: thanks bro  next got to start on the engine
> *


thats gonna look bad!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa

Nice 57 bro cant wait to see the outcome :0


----------



## rollindeep408

thanks guys i will try not to let you down :biggrin: 



T/S m.c.c meeting today cant wait


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jan 14 2010, 08:51 AM~16288743
> *thanks guys i will try not to let you down :biggrin:
> T/S m.c.c meeting today cant wait
> *



:thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jan 14 2010, 12:16 PM~16289391
> *:thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *



 :happysad:


----------



## pancho1969

:wave:


----------



## wimone

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jan 14 2010, 08:51 AM~16288743
> *thanks guys i will try not to let you down :biggrin:
> T/S m.c.c meeting today cant wait
> *


GREAT NO ONE CALLED ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :angry:


----------



## pancho1969

:cheesy:


----------



## kustombuilder

:wave:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Jan 16 2010, 08:16 PM~16312220
> *GREAT NO ONE CALLED ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :angry:
> *


dont start that shit fool i pm'd you my number :biggrin: and i just did it again  check yo pm's :buttkick:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Jan 16 2010, 10:36 PM~16313303
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


pancho dont play ill pick this one up at nnl homie :wow: :biggrin: :420:


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jan 17 2010, 12:13 PM~16316922
> *pancho dont play ill pick this one up at nnl homie :wow:  :biggrin:  :420:
> *


 :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL

:wow: :wow: :wow: DAMN PANCHO!!


----------



## lowridermodels

DAMN PANCHO! ANOTHER FIRME RIDE!


----------



## a408nutforyou

sick as always Pancho


----------



## pancho1969

Thanks fellas :biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 408models

pictures up in a sec...


----------



## 408models

*SORRY FOR THE DELAY.*

:biggrin: 
*HERES MY PROGRESS ON MY 58>>>*


----------



## 408models

i still need to BMF the body and clear. Still some small things to finish but almost there.


----------



## ElRafa

DAMN!!! That is a cleAN ride bro


----------



## 408models

*HERES SOME PICS OF OUR MEETING NOT ALOT BUT HEY*, :biggrin:


----------



## calaveras73

NICE COLOR


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jan 20 2010, 10:05 AM~16350271
> *SORRY FOR THE DELAY.
> 
> :biggrin:
> HERES MY PROGRESS ON MY 58>>>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



damn that shits dope i told you once you paint them spokes the wheels look sick on it nice smiley :wow:


----------



## 408models

thanks fellas. 

i still gotta go back and touch uo more on the spokes still


----------



## pancho1969

Nice and clean smiley :thumbsup:


----------



## Smallz

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Jan 20 2010, 09:12 AM~16350801
> *Nice and clean smiley :thumbsup:
> *


X2. Good to see u back at it.


----------



## old low&slo

I have always enjoyed this thread with such awesome work in here !!!
but I was kinda curious what is gonna happen with this club since the new MCBA
ruling came out about being in more then one club and most of you guys are MCBA 
will this be the end of table scrapers ??


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by Smallz+Jan 20 2010, 10:59 AM~16351684-->
> 
> 
> 
> X2. Good to see u back at it.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> X2 on building again
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-old low&slo_@Jan 20 2010, 11:55 PM~16360711
> *I have always enjoyed this thread with such awesome work in here !!!
> but I was kinda curious what is gonna happen with this club since the new MCBA
> ruling came out about being in more then one club and most of you guys are MCBA
> will this be the end of table scrapers ??
> *


 :uh: :nono:


----------



## kykustoms

57 and 58 are badass i like the color on both


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Jan 21 2010, 01:55 AM~16360711
> *I have always enjoyed this thread with such awesome work in here !!!
> but I was kinda curious what is gonna happen with this club since the new MCBA
> ruling came out about being in more then one club and most of you guys are MCBA
> will this be the end of table scrapers ??
> *



:nono: things always work them selves out and we are still down for mcba always will be  :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Jan 21 2010, 11:29 AM~16362991
> *57 and 58 are badass i like the color on both
> *



i like the 58 too :biggrin: 

thanks bro :cheesy:


----------



## 408models

*got some clear on it right now at work so hope i can add some chrome at lunch,

here are some more mick pics w/ interior done* :biggrin:


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jan 22 2010, 08:57 AM~16374528
> *got some clear on it right now at work so hope i can add some chrome at lunch,
> 
> here are some more mick pics w/ interior done  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


S.I.C.K. build!!


----------



## eastside1989

Nice work Homie.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Jan 22 2010, 08:39 AM~16374842
> *Nice work Homie.... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


X2 :wow: :wow:


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jan 22 2010, 08:57 AM~16374528
> *got some clear on it right now at work so hope i can add some chrome at lunch,
> 
> here are some more mick pics w/ interior done  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:cheesy: thats caming out dope


----------



## 408models

*OK SO IT DRIED AND I STARTED TO ADD SOME CHROME TRIM :biggrin: GOOD THING I HAVE ANOTHER KIT, CAUSE SOME OF THESE TRIM PIECES WERE WARPED*  , *BUT HERE ARE SOME MORE MICK PICS *


----------



## P78dayz

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jan 22 2010, 02:07 PM~16377260
> *OK SO IT DRIED AND I STARTED TO ADD SOME CHROME TRIM :biggrin:  GOOD THING I HAVE ANOTHER KIT, CAUSE SOME OF THESE TRIM PIECES WERE WARPED  , BUT HERE ARE SOME MORE MICK PICS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Bad ass lookin car dawg !!! Keep up the good work .


----------



## rookiefromcali

BADAZZ 58 SMILEY................. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jan 22 2010, 11:07 PM~16377260
> *OK SO IT DRIED AND I STARTED TO ADD SOME CHROME TRIM :biggrin:  GOOD THING I HAVE ANOTHER KIT, CAUSE SOME OF THESE TRIM PIECES WERE WARPED  , BUT HERE ARE SOME MORE MICK PICS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Me like


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jan 22 2010, 03:07 PM~16377260
> *OK SO IT DRIED AND I STARTED TO ADD SOME CHROME TRIM :biggrin:  GOOD THING I HAVE ANOTHER KIT, CAUSE SOME OF THESE TRIM PIECES WERE WARPED  , BUT HERE ARE SOME MORE MICK PICS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looking hella nice bro. :cheesy:


----------



## Models IV Life

LOOKING SICK 408!!! GREAT JOB! :biggrin:


----------



## 408models

*OK HOMIES HERE SHE IS ABOUT 99% DONE, JUST SOME MINOR DETAIL & PUMPS OTHER THEN THAT SHES ALL DONE*


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

:0 kleen! :thumbsup:


----------



## PINK86REGAL

:wow: nice 58!! 

when is this buildoff over? i just got in some paint that i needed. should have updates 2morrow.


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

great looking 58 the color looks good.


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jan 23 2010, 11:24 AM~16385863
> *:wow:  nice 58!!
> 
> when is this buildoff over? i just got in some paint that  i needed. should have updates 2morrow.
> *


X2 

And hno: on the updates :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Jan 23 2010, 05:01 PM~16387412
> *X2
> 
> And hno: on the updates :biggrin:
> *



it ends the day of nnl feb. 21st homies :biggrin: i got some paterns and flake started maybe ill post a few flics


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jan 23 2010, 01:12 PM~16385793
> *OK HOMIES HERE SHE IS ABOUT 99% DONE, JUST SOME MINOR DETAIL & PUMPS OTHER THEN THAT SHES ALL DONE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:wow: :worship: :worship: :boink:


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jan 23 2010, 09:26 PM~16390544
> *it ends the day of nnl feb. 21st homies :biggrin:  i got some paterns  and flake started maybe ill post a few flics
> *


hno: :biggrin:


----------



## a408nutforyou

damn smiley...u werent even close to been done when i last see that 58  


looks good bro


----------



## 408models

*heres the first 58 body that i had from the blue one i just finished, this one got all messed up so i bought a new body, this one i'm gonna take the paint off and make it a vert *:biggrin:


----------



## 408models

*ALSO BROUGHT THIS ONE OUT FROM THE CLOSET, MY 1950 GMC P/U. STARTED PUTTING IT TOGETHER AND FINISHED PAINTING SOME STUFF, HOPEFULLY IT'LL BE DONE SOON, THE WHEELS ARE JUST FOR MOCK UP*. :biggrin:


----------



## 408models

*A LIL MORE DONE ON THE 58. ADDED THE REAR LICENCE PLATE FRAME AND EXHAUST TIPS.*


----------



## pancho1969

:wow: :0


----------



## ElRafa

Sickness


----------



## lil watcha

that 58 looks dope


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by lil watcha_@Jan 27 2010, 07:07 PM~16432743
> *that 58 looks dope
> *



when you gona drop by one of the meetings homeboy we got one this thursday  :biggrin:


----------



## lil watcha

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jan 27 2010, 07:41 PM~16433950
> *when you gona drop by one of the meetings homeboy we got one this thursday   :biggrin:
> *


shit when i can build somethin on your guys level


----------



## pancho1969

:biggrin: check my thread for more pics :cheesy:


----------



## TJ BORREGO

A QUISTION IVE BEEN WANTING TO ASK ALL MODELERS DO YOU SALE YOUR CARS TRUCKS OR NE THING BEAUTIFUL YOU CREATE PLZ LET ME KNO WILL PAY WHATEVER .......THANKS
:biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by lil watcha_@Jan 27 2010, 09:32 PM~16434653
> *shit when i can build somethin on your guys level
> *



your builds are nice bro just come todays meeting was cool


----------



## rollindeep408

todays meeting was bad ass lots of nice plastic on the table and glad everyone came out smiley got pics :biggrin: 

want to thank everyone for coming out and pancho for driving all the way out from stockton to S.J. for the meeting :wow: hope you had a safe trip home loco and a good time at the meeting you got some nice builds coming out and that regal is bad ass the pics on here do it no justice  

:biggrin:


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Jan 28 2010, 05:38 AM~16434740
> *:biggrin:  check my thread for more pics  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I did SICK....


----------



## 408models

*SOME FLICKS FROM OUR MEETN LAST NITE, AND GLAD PANCHO CAME DOWN TOO* :biggrin:


----------



## 408models




----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408+Jan 28 2010, 10:56 PM~16448221-->
> 
> 
> 
> todays meeting was bad ass lots of nice plastic on the table and glad everyone came out smiley got pics  :biggrin:
> 
> want to thank everyone for coming out  and pancho for driving all the way out from stockton to S.J. for the meeting  :wow:  hope you had a safe trip home loco and a good time at the meeting you got some nice builds coming out and that regal is bad ass the pics on here do it no justice
> 
> :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin: I had a good time got to see some sneek peeks of y'all's projects :wow:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DJ-ROY_@Jan 29 2010, 05:09 AM~16449375
> *I did SICK....
> *


 :cheesy: thanks


----------



## rollindeep408

:0 :0


----------



## rollindeep408

> *SOME FLICKS FROM OUR MEETN LAST NITE, AND GLAD PANCHO CAME DOWN TOO* :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/quote


----------



## PINK86REGAL

:0 :0 evryones stuff lookin real good! i quit :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL

:uh: :uh: i still got alot of shit to do to this but this is some progress i guess.


----------



## PINK86REGAL

ALL GOLD 61 im workin on..... :biggrin:


----------



## lil watcha

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jan 29 2010, 06:50 PM~16455341
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :uh:  :uh:  i still got alot of shit to do to this but this is some progress i guess.
> *


those patterns look clean on the impala


----------



## pancho1969

:0


> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jan 29 2010, 05:50 PM~16455341
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :uh:  :uh:  i still got alot of shit to do to this but this is some progress i guess.
> *


:0 :0 :wow: :wow: shit I'm gona have to quit :thumbsup:


----------



## a408nutforyou

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jan 29 2010, 06:50 PM~16455341
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :uh:  :uh:  i still got alot of shit to do to this but this is some progress i guess.
> *


 :wow: OMG now i quite :worship: :worship:


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by lil watcha+Jan 29 2010, 08:59 PM~16456694-->
> 
> 
> 
> those patterns look clean on the impala
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 29 2010, 10:12 PM~16457403
> *:0
> 
> :0  :0  :wow:  :wow: shit I'm gona have to quit :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-a408nutforyou_@Jan 29 2010, 10:43 PM~16457683
> *:wow: OMG now i quite :worship:  :worship:
> *


thanx alot for the comments. i dont like the paintjob at all but maybe when its done. i forgot to take pics but the patterns floww onto the top of dash


----------



## CHR1S619

BADASS BUILDS UP IN HERE :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jan 29 2010, 08:50 PM~16455341
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :uh:  :uh:  i still got alot of shit to do to this but this is some progress i guess.
> *



Beautiful !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jan 29 2010, 07:50 PM~16455341
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :uh:  :uh:  i still got alot of shit to do to this but this is some progress i guess.
> *



holy shit i want it and i quit too :wow:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jan 29 2010, 08:15 PM~16455587
> *ALL GOLD 61 im workin on..... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jan 30 2010, 05:55 PM~16459636
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *



X2


----------



## jimbo

Dam Tablescrapers!!! :wow: You guys are putting it DOWN... :wow:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jan 29 2010, 07:50 PM~16455341
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :uh:  :uh:  i still got alot of shit to do to this but this is some progress i guess.
> *



:wow: i just noticed this jayson but look at the pattern on the side of my 57 it maches the side of the 65 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Jan 30 2010, 11:32 AM~16460342
> *Dam Tablescrapers!!!  :wow:  You guys are putting it DOWN... :wow:
> *



thanks bro i try to keep up. for these guys its easy :worship: :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL

Thanx everyone for the comments. I appreciate it! Evan I did notice that also lol


----------



## 408models

*SO HERE IS ANOTHER PROJECT I STARTED AND HOPE TO FINISH FOR THE NNL. I NEED TO GET ANOTHER 50 PU CAUSE THIS SPARE ONE I HAD WAS MISSING PARTS*


----------



## [email protected]

looks good , nice color 408


----------



## PINK86REGAL

almost done with this glasshouse for a homie.








































still gotta wire and add some stuff but its gettin there


----------



## MARINATE

* :0 SICK FOOL :wow: :wow:*


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Feb 6 2010, 02:18 PM~16532330
> *almost done with this glasshouse for a homie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still gotta wire and add some stuff but its gettin there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



looks sick j ill be happy as hell when you ship it to me but for now im happy with pics :biggrin: :biggrin: :happysad:


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by MARINATE+Feb 6 2010, 01:20 PM~16532339-->
> 
> 
> 
> * :0 SICK FOOL :wow:  :wow:*
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanx alot dawg.!! im uploadin pics of another ride im workin on that u will like eddie :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-rollindeep408_@Feb 6 2010, 01:23 PM~16532365
> *looks sick j ill be happy as hell when you ship it to me but for now im happy with pics :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :happysad:
> *


 :biggrin: thanx E. this one is goin str8 to the owners hands,lol i cant ship it nowhea. my homie wanted this ghouse all opened up and done up. he brought me the kit and i got to work :biggrin: 

im just havin trouble with the fukin interior. ive done it 2 times and im not happy with colors,   :angry:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Feb 6 2010, 02:28 PM~16532398
> *thanx alot dawg.!! im uploadin pics of another ride im workin on that u will like eddie :biggrin:
> :biggrin:  thanx E. this one is goin str8 to the owners hands,lol i cant ship it nowhea.  my homie wanted this ghouse all opened up and done up. he brought me the kit and i got to work :biggrin:
> 
> im just havin trouble with the fukin interior. ive done it 2 times and im not happy with colors,     :angry:
> *



dosent hurt to try :roflmao: j/p and youll get it homie i do the same shit im almost never fully satisfied with anything i do  :happysad:


----------



## PINK86REGAL

here's another one im working on... after dippin this bitch in brake fluid twice! i got a color im happy with. still got work to do but its gettin there....


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Feb 6 2010, 02:41 PM~16532488
> *here's another one im working on... after dippin this bitch in brake fluid twice! i got a color im happy with. still got work to do but its gettin there....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



i was waiting for these pics :cheesy:


----------



## danny chawps

> almost done with this glasshouse for a homie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still gotta wire and add some stuff but its gettin there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 thats a bad paintjob ....looks like the monte ,,,,,CUANTO? :cheesy:


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jan 29 2010, 06:50 PM~16455341
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :uh:  :uh:  i still got alot of shit to do to this but this is some progress i guess.
> *



LOVE THEM COLORS MAN ....OLOR COMBO IS SICK


----------



## rollindeep408

jsut got back from smileys pad we got some work done today big thangs popin from smiley :wow:


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Feb 6 2010, 08:30 PM~16535814
> *jsut got back from smileys pad we got some work done today big thangs popin from smiley  :wow:
> *


We already know that!!! Waddup with the pics? And give yo folks a update on that 57'... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Feb 6 2010, 10:40 PM~16535909
> *We already know that!!! Waddup with the pics? And give yo folks a update on that 57'... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: its wet sanded and foiled i just got to do everything else lol pics as soon as i do shit worth posting  

thanks homie


----------



## gseeds

> almost done with this glasshouse for a homie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh man this is looking great !!! :biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa

Man those are some bad ass rides bro :0


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Feb 6 2010, 10:24 PM~16536927
> *:biggrin:  its  wet sanded and foiled i just got to do everything else lol pics as soon as i do shit worth posting
> 
> thanks homie
> *


You're stuff is ALWAYS worth posting...


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Feb 7 2010, 01:41 AM~16537474
> *You're stuff is ALWAYS worth posting...
> *



hno: thanks bro im always just wanting to improve. and i feel the same way about alot of builders on this site the best part of the end of my work day is to come on hear and see all the beautiful plastic works of art :thumbsup:


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> almost done with this glasshouse for a homie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh man this is looking great !!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanx a lot gary!
Click to expand...


----------



## rollindeep408

foiling right now pics up in a few


----------



## PINK86REGAL

:0 :0 I wanna c that 57! 
I gotta jump bak on the 57. I'm not feeling it. I might dunk it


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Feb 7 2010, 12:34 PM~16540407
> *foiling right now pics up in a few
> *


 hno: hno: hno:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Feb 7 2010, 03:18 PM~16540722
> *:0  :0 I wanna c that 57!
> I gotta jump bak on the 57. I'm not feeling it. I might dunk it
> *



:0 :tears:


----------



## dyzcustoms

likes that glasshouse  lotta nice work in here


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Feb 7 2010, 12:34 PM~16540407
> *foiling right now pics up in a few
> *



:dunno: :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## ROLY ROZAY

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jan 29 2010, 07:50 PM~16455341
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :uh:  :uh:  i still got alot of shit to do to this but this is some progress i guess.
> *



its coo white boy i aint rushin you just take your time lol


----------



## lil watcha

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Feb 7 2010, 01:34 PM~16540407
> *foiling right now pics up in a few
> *


you done yet?? haha
you gonna save me a spot next to your models at the model show?


----------



## PIGEON

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jan 29 2010, 09:01 AM~16450235
> *SOME FLICKS FROM OUR MEETN LAST NITE, AND GLAD PANCHO CAME DOWN TOO :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE MODELS RITE THERE


----------



## MC562

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jan 29 2010, 06:50 PM~16455341
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :uh:  :uh:  i still got alot of shit to do to this but this is some progress i guess.
> *


GREAT JOB BRO


----------



## 408models

*HERES A LIL UPDATE ON THE 50 PU, GOT SOME CLEAR COUPLE MORE COATS AND IT SHOULD BE GOOD, WHEEL WILL BE DIFFERENT.*


----------



## kjkj87

Loving the work in here, the paint job are crazy.. Keep it up.


----------



## 1942aerosedan

The top on the 56 looks bad ass.


----------



## a408nutforyou

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Feb 9 2010, 01:58 PM~16561643
> *HERES A LIL UPDATE ON THE 50 PU, GOT SOME CLEAR COUPLE MORE COATS AND IT SHOULD BE GOOD, WHEEL WILL BE DIFFERENT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: O WOW!!!!!!!!

i been finally workin on my shit to....i 2 toned my 59 with red paterns n my pink 61 is foiled n cleared......


----------



## a408nutforyou

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Feb 6 2010, 01:18 PM~16532330
> *almost done with this glasshouse for a homie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still gotta wire and add some stuff but its gettin there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that shit is super sick...... :worship:


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Feb 9 2010, 05:06 PM~16563500
> *that shit is super sick...... :worship:
> *



Thanx a lot! I appreciate it


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by lil watcha_@Feb 8 2010, 11:10 PM~16555245
> *you done yet?? haha
> you gonna save me a spot next to your models at the model show?
> *



id be happy to homie :cheesy:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by 1942aerosedan_@Feb 9 2010, 04:13 PM~16562356
> *The top on the 56 looks bad  ass.
> *



:cheesy: thanks 


damn everyone geting down right now sorry for the lack of pics i just got alot going on right now :uh:

looks like im gona have to buy another 57 chevy amt kit for the rear axle set up cause mine is m.i.a if any one got a kit lmk. thanks


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Feb 9 2010, 07:14 PM~16565854
> *:cheesy: thanks
> damn everyone geting down right now sorry for the lack of pics i just got alot going on right now  :uh:
> 
> looks like im gona have to buy another 57 chevy amt kit for the rear axle set up cause mine is m.i.a if any one got a kit lmk. thanks
> *


:wave: I got that rear end for ya :cheesy:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Feb 9 2010, 09:42 PM~16566390
> *:wave: I got that rear end for ya  :cheesy:
> *



:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Feb 9 2010, 07:14 PM~16565854
> *:cheesy: thanks
> damn everyone geting down right now sorry for the lack of pics i just got alot going on right now  :uh:
> 
> looks like im gona have to buy another 57 chevy amt kit for the rear axle set up cause mine is m.i.a if any one got a kit lmk. thanks
> *


My bad Rollin'! I thought you had already hooked up with one!!! :happysad: :buttkick: Sorry bro...


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Feb 9 2010, 10:56 PM~16567716
> *My bad Rollin'! I thought you had already hooked up with one!!! :happysad:  :buttkick: Sorry bro...
> *



all good homie i just dont wana get caught with out it nnl very close bro and im like hno: get at me in a pm bro are you going if so ill get some stuff off you there :run: :x:


----------



## rollindeep408

ok foil all done car is in final clear stage next is the glass house :happysad:


----------



## low4oshow

:wave:


----------



## rollindeep408

:biggrin:


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Feb 10 2010, 03:31 AM~16570110
> *ok foil all done car is in final clear stage next is the glass house  :happysad:
> *



Pics? :cheesy:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Feb 6 2010, 03:18 PM~16532330
> *almost done with this glasshouse for a homie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



DANG, that is one sick glasshouse !!!!!!!!


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rollindeep408

:happysad: some progress


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Feb 11 2010, 04:40 PM~16586436
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :happysad:  some progress
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :cheesy:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Feb 11 2010, 06:43 PM~16586463
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :cheesy:
> *



sory for all the dust fellas :uh:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Feb 11 2010, 07:40 PM~16586436
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Sweet !


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Feb 11 2010, 08:40 PM~16586436
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :happysad:  some progress
> *





THAT BITCH IS SMOOTH :0


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Feb 11 2010, 05:40 PM~16586436
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :happysad:  some progress
> *


 :0 :wow: bad as fuck!


----------



## modelcarbuilder

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Feb 11 2010, 05:40 PM~16586436
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :happysad:  some progress
> *


very nice :thumbsup: sick paint :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## rollindeep408

:uh:


> _Originally posted by jimbo+Feb 11 2010, 06:43 PM~16586463-->
> 
> 
> 
> :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :cheesy:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Trendsetta [email protected] 11 2010, 07:17 PM~16586775
> *Sweet !
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected]@Feb 11 2010, 07:30 PM~16586883
> *THAT BITCH IS SMOOTH :0
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 11 2010, 08:09 PM~16587204
> *:0  :wow:  bad as fuck!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-modelcarbuilder_@Feb 11 2010, 09:06 PM~16587914
> *very nice :thumbsup: sick paint :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *



thanks alot guys i still gota do everything else :roflmao:


----------



## MARINATE

:wow: SICK AS FUCK DAWG, LOVE THAT TOP!


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Feb 11 2010, 10:20 PM~16588710
> *:wow: SICK AS FUCK DAWG, LOVE THAT TOP!
> *



thanks homie the top dances like a mother fucker in the sun light but my shit camera cant catch it

whats up with the green 57 you sending it to me when you done right loco :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Feb 11 2010, 10:26 PM~16588769
> *thanks homie the top dances like a mother fucker in the sun light but my shit camera cant catch it
> 
> whats up with the green 57 you sending it to me when you done right loco :biggrin:
> *



IT'S GOING TO TATMAN ALREADY DAWG :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Feb 11 2010, 10:32 PM~16588830
> *IT'S GOING TO TATMAN ALREADY DAWG :biggrin:
> *



its a bad motha fucka :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Feb 11 2010, 10:35 PM~16588865
> *its a bad motha fucka :biggrin:
> *


THANKS DAWG, STICKY 57 PART 2 WILL COME REALLY SOON  :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Feb 11 2010, 10:36 PM~16588881
> *THANKS DAWG, STICKY 57 PART 2 WILL COME REALLY SOON   :biggrin:
> *



lol should call mine got purple?


----------



## PINK86REGAL

:0


----------



## pancho1969

57 looks nice evan :thumbsup: can't wait to see it next weekend :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Feb 11 2010, 11:38 PM~16589577
> *57 looks nice evan :thumbsup: can't wait to see it next weekend :biggrin:
> *



thanks pancho and itll be there thanks to you for the rear axle homie got it and put it on foiling the glass house right now and working on the one that i texted you :biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

nice work fellas, keep it up :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
nice club name by the way too


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Feb 11 2010, 11:17 PM~16589366
> *lol should call mine got purple?
> *


"CALI KUSH 57" :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Feb 12 2010, 06:55 AM~16591656
> *"CALI KUSH 57" :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :420: :420: i likes


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Feb 11 2010, 11:07 PM~16590388
> *thanks pancho and itll be there thanks to you for the rear axle homie got it and put it on foiling the glass house right now and working on the one that i texted you :biggrin:
> *


  no prob


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Feb 12 2010, 07:55 AM~16591656
> *"CALI KUSH 57" :biggrin:
> *



huuuh just reading that is making me :420:


----------



## 408models

HOW BOUT A QUICK SNEEK PIC OF OUR PROJECT  IF POSSIBLE


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Feb 12 2010, 11:17 AM~16593484
> *HOW BOUT A QUICK SNEEK PIC OF OUR PROJECT   IF POSSIBLE
> *


 :0 i seen it.... nice!!! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Feb 12 2010, 10:17 AM~16593484
> *HOW BOUT A QUICK SNEEK PIC OF OUR PROJECT   IF POSSIBLE
> *


 :0 :0 :wow:


----------



## eastside1989

:wow:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Feb 12 2010, 12:17 PM~16593484
> *HOW BOUT A QUICK SNEEK PIC OF OUR PROJECT   IF POSSIBLE
> *



alright but i havent been able to start the patterns yet because the clear is taking for fucking ever to dry  :angry:

now that i have permision i dont want no trouble :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rollindeep408

hno: whats going on here :ninja:


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Feb 12 2010, 10:48 AM~16593743
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hno:  whats going on here  :ninja:
> *


Lets see how long it takes for homies to notice... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Feb 12 2010, 01:12 PM~16593923
> *Lets see how long it takes for homies to notice... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



ohh shit did you catch that i got carried away with the flake on the roof too  :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo

YEEEEEEEE!!!


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Feb 12 2010, 11:12 AM~16593923
> *Lets see how long it takes for homies to notice... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Feb 12 2010, 12:12 PM~16593923
> *Lets see how long it takes for homies to notice... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


lol some dont even know the difference lol :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Feb 12 2010, 04:14 PM~16594356
> *lol some dont even know the difference lol :biggrin:
> *




what ? thats its a non SS?


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 12 2010, 01:29 PM~16594464
> *what ? thats its a non SS?
> *


u did :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL

stay tuned for that pancho vs. myself buildoff :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Feb 12 2010, 01:45 PM~16594562
> *stay tuned for that pancho vs. myself buildoff :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 12 2010, 12:29 PM~16594464
> *what ? thats its a non SS?
> *


  We knew YOU'D catch it... :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo

:wow:


> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Feb 12 2010, 12:45 PM~16594562
> *stay tuned for that pancho vs. myself buildoff :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :sprint:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Feb 12 2010, 02:45 PM~16594562
> *stay tuned for that pancho vs. myself buildoff :biggrin:
> *



hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: 

:biggrin: :wow:


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Feb 12 2010, 12:45 PM~16594562
> *stay tuned for that pancho vs. myself buildoff :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :wow: :biggrin: hno:


----------



## PINK86REGAL

lil bit of update on the TC. first patterns, blue pearl
















interior


----------



## PINK86REGAL

*"Solid Gold 61"*


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Feb 12 2010, 08:29 PM~16597300
> *lil bit of update on the TC. first patterns,  blue pearl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> interior
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



fucking bad ass and that bitch looks soooo good layed out like that :wow: :wow:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Feb 12 2010, 08:49 PM~16597447
> *"Solid Gold 61"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


bad ass your a monster j real clean


----------



## rollindeep408

looks like another build night smiley is on the way :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408+Feb 12 2010, 07:57 PM~16597517-->
> 
> 
> 
> fucking bad ass and that bitch looks soooo good layed out like that :wow:  :wow:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 12 2010, 07:59 PM~16597534
> *bad ass your a monster j real clean
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanx alot for the comments dawg. im just trien to keep up with evryone in this club :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-rollindeep408_@Feb 12 2010, 08:03 PM~16597584
> *looks like another build night smiley is on the way  :biggrin:
> *


pics pics! :cheesy:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Feb 12 2010, 09:09 PM~16597625
> *thanx alot for the comments dawg. im just trien to keep up with evryone in this club :biggrin:
> pics pics! :cheesy:
> *



i will once we get some work done :happysad:


----------



## ElRafa

Damn j your are killin me with that TC and 61 sickness Cant wait for the build off with you and pancho :0


----------



## PINK86REGAL

:biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Feb 12 2010, 08:11 PM~16597651
> *Damn j your are killin me with that TC and 61 sickness  Cant wait for the build off with you and pancho :0
> *


thanx alot raf! and i cant wait either :biggrin: :wow:


----------



## pancho1969

:0 :0 Builds are lookin good jay u should use them wheels on the 57 for our build off :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Feb 12 2010, 08:35 PM~16597847
> *:0 :0 Builds are lookin good jay  u should use them wheels on the 57 for our build off :biggrin:
> *


thanx pancho
57 wont b for the build off. i just got that kit 2day lol. i wanna send stuff out to chrome for it. 
imma do the 62 or 63 vert for it. u pick lol


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Feb 12 2010, 07:37 PM~16597872
> *thanx pancho
> 57 wont b for the build off. i just got that kit 2day lol. i wanna send stuff out to chrome for it.
> imma do the 62 or 63 vert for it. u pick lol
> *


:0 how bout a 63 replica of ur 1:1 :0 :biggrin: jk build the 62 like you wanted


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Feb 12 2010, 06:49 PM~16597447
> *"Solid Gold 61"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:wow: :wow: :wow: STRAIGHT PIMP RIGHT THERE!!! :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by pancho1969+Feb 12 2010, 08:43 PM~16597910-->
> 
> 
> 
> :0 how bout a 63 replica of ur 1:1 :0 :biggrin: jk build the 62 like you wanted
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin: will do.
> <!--QuoteBegin-jimbo_@Feb 12 2010, 08:49 PM~16597955
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow: STRAIGHT PIMP RIGHT THERE!!! :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


thanx jim :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL

i was bored 2day since it was pouring rain so i couldnt paint...
*regular MC wheel on right *








*the wheels from the rivi lowrider kit with 1109 ring..*

















lol yea i know i was bored


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Feb 12 2010, 11:23 PM~16597743
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *






:wow: this foo rollin deeks :wow: sweet :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Feb 12 2010, 10:49 PM~16597447
> *"Solid Gold 61"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *






your a sick bastard J :biggrin: this ride is nutz :biggrin: and im startin to dig some MC's man.............. ima have to build somethin with um soon :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Feb 12 2010, 08:02 PM~16598100
> *i was bored 2day since it was pouring rain so i couldnt paint...
> regular MC wheel on right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the wheels from the rivi lowrider kit with 1109 ring..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol yea i know i was bored
> *


 :wow: I'm gonna try that... :wow: :sprint:


----------



## rollindeep408

> :biggrin:
> [/quote
> 
> 
> ohhh shit im puting mine back in the box :wow:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Feb 12 2010, 10:02 PM~16598100
> *i was bored 2day since it was pouring rain so i couldnt paint...
> regular MC wheel on right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the wheels from the rivi lowrider kit with 1109 ring..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol yea i know i was bored
> *



these look sick me and smiley put a set together here like that after you posted this to see how they look :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

working :biggrin:


----------



## DEUCES76

puttin in some work evan nice job bro


----------



## calaveras73

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Feb 13 2010, 12:03 AM~16599611
> *working  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


bad ass colors on both of those bad boyz!!


----------



## rollindeep408

thanks guys one half the table is mine the other half was 408models we tryin to get it done for nnl


----------



## calaveras73

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Feb 13 2010, 01:30 AM~16600070
> *thanks guys one half the table is mine the other half was 408models  we tryin to get it done for nnl
> *


you vatos are getting down!!


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by calaveras73_@Feb 13 2010, 02:38 AM~16600104
> *you vatos are getting down!!
> *



tecate motivated :biggrin: :rimshot: lol and my dog in the back ground i just noticed that :420: :roflmao:


----------



## calaveras73

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Feb 13 2010, 01:41 AM~16600114
> *tecate motivated :biggrin:  :rimshot: lol and my dog in the back ground i just noticed that :420:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: i hear you bro im a lil motavated right now :420:


----------



## Siim123

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Feb 13 2010, 09:03 AM~16599611
> *working  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn bro, you made me hungry for food and building :biggrin: . Need to bring some food and gotta build something :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by calaveras73+Feb 13 2010, 02:46 AM~16600132-->
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin: i hear you bro im a lil motavated right now :420:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Siim123_@Feb 13 2010, 02:55 AM~16600173
> *Damn bro, you made me hungry for food and building :biggrin: . Need to bring some food and gotta build something :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



my eyes are too shot to finish anything but i can still drink :roflmao:


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> :wow: this foo rollin deeks :wow: sweet :biggrin:


 :biggrin: i told u i got plans for this 57  



> your a sick bastard J :biggrin: this ride is nutz :biggrin: and im startin to dig some MC's man.............. ima have to build somethin with um soon :biggrin:


thanx dawg, i love MC's as a matter as fact i got 2 more sets in the mail as we speak lol


> :wow: I'm gonna try that... :wow: :sprint:


go for it :biggrin: 



> :biggrin:
> [/quote
> ohhh shit im puting mine back in the box :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> shit urs and eddies made me want to buy a 57!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> these look sick me and smiley put a set together here like that after you posted this to see how they look :biggrin:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> look pretty good huh?fuk it imma use them on something. u just gotta shave the center a lil (where the k.o. go's onto)
Click to expand...


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Feb 13 2010, 12:03 AM~16599611
> *working  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice!! also whea u got that aircleaner for the 57 !!! :0 :0 i want one for my 1:1 and ive neva seen it for models


----------



## kykustoms

mmm pizza...i mean that 57 and glasshouse looks badass


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL+Feb 13 2010, 08:04 AM~16600612-->
> 
> 
> 
> nice!! also whea u got that aircleaner for the 57 !!! :0  :0  i want one for my 1:1 and ive neva seen it for models
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin: the air cleaner for your 1:1 would be made by walter prosper if you want ill get you the number he custom builds each one and they are fuckin expensive dude is getting old so you better talk to him quick he did one for my homies 59 rag ill text you a pic . the model ones were made by cruisin low he gets down on them bro i had to get some off him he is the man
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-kykustoms_@Feb 13 2010, 08:35 AM~16600682
> *mmm pizza...i mean that 57 and glasshouse looks badass
> *



:roflmao: yeah round table and tecate good combo for building shit :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo

Mines tacos 'n Coronas.  Just gotta make sure it ain't in the paint stage! :biggrin: :biggrin: Dam bro, I've said it before but I LOVE them roof patterns you laid out... :cheesy:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Feb 13 2010, 12:29 PM~16602002
> *Mines tacos 'n Coronas.  Just gotta make sure it ain't in the paint stage! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  Dam bro, I've said it before but I LOVE them roof patterns you laid out... :cheesy:
> *



i prefer tacos as well just didnt feel like leaving the house yesterday so delivery always kicks ass  and thanks bro im gona have to go to the hoby shop today my foil is garbage it dosent want to stick to my build so i had to clear the g house to hold down the shit i put on cause it kept coming off  :banghead:


----------



## Models IV Life

WHAT UP SCRAPERS??? DAMN YOU GUYS ARE HOLDING IT DOWN! ALL THE RIDES ARE LOOKING GOOD!!! TRYING TO RE-VAMP OUR CLUB ALSO!!


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Feb 13 2010, 02:25 PM~16602629
> *WHAT UP SCRAPERS??? DAMN YOU GUYS ARE HOLDING IT DOWN! ALL THE RIDES ARE LOOKING GOOD!!! TRYING TO RE-VAMP OUR CLUB ALSO!!
> *



you know we all have ups and downs i just want to build while the building is good winter is always best for that most all the guys in the club have 1:1 so those usually take priority and when they do building stops or we all get blocked hopefully it last a while and we keep each other motivated benifits of a club :biggrin:  

and thanks homie that means alot form you


----------



## rollindeep408

so this is where i left off last night 





































:happysad:


----------



## Models IV Life

ARE THOSE CLEAR'D WITH THAT "ORANGE CAN" CLEAR?


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Feb 13 2010, 02:42 PM~16602743
> *ARE THOSE CLEAR'D WITH THAT "ORANGE CAN" CLEAR?
> *



yup i got lazy and didnt feel like busting out the airbrush


----------



## rollindeep408

what you guys think of the engine in the 57 trying to go a little difrent with the powder coated valve covers its a little hot rod but fits this build i think


----------



## Models IV Life

ENGINE LOOKS GREAT HOMIE!!! YEAH MAN RIGHT NOW I DONT HAVE ACCESS TO A COMPRESSOR FOR MY AIRBRUSH AND WANTED A GOOD CAN CLEAR FOR A QUICK PRJOECT THATS NEEDS TO BE CLEARED! PM INFO WHERE I CAN GET THAT CLEAR.


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Feb 13 2010, 12:41 PM~16602727
> *so this is where i left off last night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :happysad:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: Lookin' TIGHT! Times tickin'... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Siim123

Nice rides


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Feb 13 2010, 12:48 PM~16602776
> *what you guys think of the engine in the 57 trying to go a little difrent with the powder coated valve covers its a little hot rod but fits this build i think
> *


Builds are lookin good fellas I think the engine looks good evan :thumbsup:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life+Feb 13 2010, 02:53 PM~16602810-->
> 
> 
> 
> ENGINE LOOKS GREAT HOMIE!!! YEAH MAN RIGHT NOW I DONT HAVE ACCESS TO A COMPRESSOR FOR MY AIRBRUSH AND WANTED A GOOD CAN CLEAR FOR A QUICK PRJOECT THATS NEEDS TO BE CLEARED! PM INFO WHERE I CAN GET THAT CLEAR.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i sell it homie or you can find it at most all local automotive paint stores
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 13 2010, 03:01 PM~16602855
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes: Lookin' TIGHT! Times tickin'... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :happysad: thanks for reminding me :wow: :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 13 2010, 03:02 PM~16602861
> *Nice rides
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks bro
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-pancho1969_@Feb 13 2010, 03:03 PM~16602866
> *Builds are lookin good fellas I think the engine looks good evan :thumbsup:
> *


thanks pancho i like it just wasnt sure


----------



## rollindeep408

smiley you cant sell this one homie youll get beat down  :biggrin: :buttkick: :nono :cheesy: : :run: 










i spent a few hours on this bitch and more to go :happysad: 










:boink: :ninja:


----------



## jimbo

Oh SHIT!!! :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Feb 13 2010, 05:43 PM~16603739
> *Oh SHIT!!! :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *



one color layed out more taping in a few and next color


----------



## jimbo

Gonna post pics today? :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Met8to

i just wanted to know where u get the really really thin tape at i been dieing ti find a roll of it and nice designs keep it up homie


----------



## lowlow94

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Feb 13 2010, 04:35 PM~16603680
> *smiley you cant sell this one homie youll get beat down    :biggrin:  :buttkick:  :nono :cheesy: :  :run:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i spent a few hours on this bitch and more to go :happysad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :boink:  :ninja:
> *


ITLL BE WORTH IT


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Feb 13 2010, 12:28 PM~16602656
> *you know we all have ups and downs i just want to build while the building is good winter is always best for that most all the guys in the club have 1:1 so those usually take priority and when they do building stops or we all get blocked hopefully it last a while and we keep each other motivated benifits of a club :biggrin:
> and thanks homie that means alot form you
> *



Amen brother...


----------



## rollindeep408

well here it is looks a little diffrent then i wanted but in the end im really happy with it color









more tape









:uh:


----------



## rollindeep408

waiting for clear and this shit sparkles like crazy in the sun with out clear :happysad:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Met8to+Feb 13 2010, 07:13 PM~16604258-->
> 
> 
> 
> i just wanted to know where u get the really really thin tape at i been dieing ti find a roll of it and nice designs keep it up homie
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i bought it from beto a year ago and just about used the whole roll on this ride wich sucks cause it is bad ass hope i can find more of it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 13 2010, 07:19 PM~16604305
> *ITLL BE WORTH IT
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin: thanks
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-jimbo_@Feb 13 2010, 07:22 PM~16604332
> *Amen brother...
> *


----------



## rollindeep408

started to foil this bad boy now stay tunned :biggrin:


----------



## kykustoms

nice top patterns the colors go good together


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Feb 13 2010, 10:57 PM~16605949
> *nice top patterns the colors go good together
> *



thanks this is really the first top ive done that im truly happy with the way it looks i wana get clear on it soo bad hno:


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Feb 13 2010, 05:37 PM~16604453
> *waiting for clear and this shit sparkles like crazy in the sun with out clear  :happysad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



This has gotta be the most true to scale roof scheme yet for a model! And thats NO JOKE!!! :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Feb 13 2010, 11:17 PM~16606105
> *This has gotta be the most true to scale roof scheme yet for a model! And thats NO JOKE!!! :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *



thank you very much for the props bro i just hope i keep learning and growing as doing this but i think im starting to have a better vision on how shit will come out 

and i have to give all the props to coast one if it was not for him letting me help him tape and shit and answer all my questions lol i would never had atempted this shit really but now i even fucked around on my 1:1 and whatever else i can get my hands on im gona do up my homies adel dump soon :biggrin: 




















i did this whole set up hard lines and all built the front pump to swing in this regal wich has recently gone under reconstruct new paint and some chrome gona put it on the bumper for the homie with a little style :biggrin:


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Feb 13 2010, 06:37 PM~16604453
> *waiting for clear and this shit sparkles like crazy in the sun with out clear  :happysad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I DEF like the roof, great job! Not sure about the color of the rest of the body....


----------



## bugs-one

Props on the roof dogg. Got agree with jevries though about the body color.


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Feb 14 2010, 02:41 AM~16607377
> *I DEF like the roof, great job! Not sure about the color of the rest of the body....
> *



i dont like root beer either but wait till u see it cleared


----------



## rollindeep408

:happysad: 

last night first coat of clear










just takin drying in the window


----------



## rollindeep408

very little 57 progress but here it goes










cut out the grill hno: 




















sorry for the blurry pic


----------



## STREETRACEKING

loveing it


----------



## rollindeep408

thanks 

man the grill for this kit sucks i had to chop the top bar off cause that piece is supposed to open with the hood that pe kit grill is bad ass ill post more pics tonight


----------



## jimbo

The 57 is BEAUTIFUL so far bro! Always loved them Mclane style rims...


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Feb 14 2010, 05:09 PM~16611090
> *The 57 is BEAUTIFUL so far bro! Always loved them Mclane style rims...
> *



thanks alot jimbo and yeah me too as far as pegasus goes i think they the best they make my opinion


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Feb 15 2010, 12:22 AM~16610793
> *very little 57 progress but here it goes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cut out the grill hno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry for the blurry pic
> *



Very nice love the color.


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Feb 14 2010, 08:09 AM~16606526
> *thank you very much for the props bro i just hope i keep learning and growing as doing this but i think im starting to have a better vision on how shit will come out
> 
> and i have to give all the props to coast one if it was not for him letting me help him tape and shit and answer all my questions lol i would never had atempted this shit really but now i even fucked around on my 1:1 and whatever else i can get my hands on im gona do up my homies adel dump soon  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i did this whole set up hard lines and all built the front pump  to swing in this regal wich has recently gone under reconstruct new paint and some chrome gona put it on the bumper for the homie with a little style :biggrin:
> *



SICK G-BODY bro...


----------



## kykustoms

damn u wasnt kidding about the rootbeer looks amazing and goes great with the patterns


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408+Feb 14 2010, 03:18 PM~16610771-->
> 
> 
> 
> :happysad:
> 
> last night first coat of clear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just takin drying in the window
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :wow: :wow: this is sick!!! bad ass work.!
> <!--QuoteBegin-rollindeep408_@Feb 14 2010, 03:22 PM~16610793
> *very little 57 progress but here it goes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cut out the grill hno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry for the blurry pic
> *


 :wow: way better choice of wheels!!!  i love this 57 :cheesy:


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Feb 14 2010, 06:34 PM~16612579
> *:wow:  :wow:  this is sick!!! bad ass work.!
> 
> :wow:  way better choice of wheels!!!    i love this 57 :cheesy:
> *


X2 builds are lookin good evan :thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond

Nice work in here.


----------



## MARINATE

NICE 57 EVAN! :biggrin: MCLEANS LOOKIN KLEAN ON IT!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Feb 14 2010, 06:18 PM~16610771
> *:happysad:
> 
> last night first coat of clear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just takin drying in the window
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




this looks soooo deep man! some killer work right here man!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Feb 14 2010, 06:22 PM~16610793
> *very little 57 progress but here it goes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cut out the grill hno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry for the blurry pic
> *






i love this color bro, and it looks sick so far


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Feb 14 2010, 02:18 PM~16610771
> *:happysad:
> 
> last night first coat of clear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just takin drying in the window
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WTF?!? I missed THIS?!? When did this go down! Anyways, looks HELLA sick bro!!! :wow: :wow:


----------



## PINK86REGAL

G-house is now a landue..


----------



## PINK86REGAL

cant notice at all but i added another color and the chrome line.....


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Feb 15 2010, 09:05 PM~16621090
> *cant notice at all but i added another color and the chrome line.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





that sick!


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Feb 15 2010, 04:59 PM~16621038
> *G-house is now a landue..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: SICK AS HELL JAY! :wow: THE FIVE LOOKS DOPE TOO!!! :wow:


----------



## pancho1969

:wow: :wow: lokkin good in here fellas


----------



## Met8to

hye i would like to kno where u got the small small tape i would really appreciate it and got some badass rides homies


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Feb 15 2010, 08:05 PM~16621090
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



That Impala is smokin' ! I love the color combo, and that chrome stripe sets it off well !


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Feb 13 2010, 07:45 PM~16604535
> *i bought it from beto a year ago and just about used the whole roll on this ride wich sucks cause it is bad ass hope i can find more of it
> :biggrin: thanks
> 
> *


^^^^^^


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Feb 15 2010, 07:05 PM~16621090
> *cant notice at all but i added another color and the chrome line.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



i told you this bitch is bad jay when you gona send it to me :biggrin: nnl is 5 days away :happysad:


----------



## ElRafa

Badass builds in this topic homies


----------



## PINK86REGAL

thanx everyone for the comments. 

evan this shit wont make it to nnl. evryone knows i would of finished it in time if i liked the car.  :angry:


----------



## Siim123

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Feb 16 2010, 02:59 AM~16621038
> *G-house is now a landue..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn! :wow: :wow:


----------



## eastside1989

Some Great Paint Work in here.... :wow:


----------



## 408models

SOME GREAT WORK GOIN ON FELLAS, CAN'T WAIT FOR THE NNL AND SEE ALL THE HOMIES AGAIN .


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Feb 15 2010, 06:05 PM~16621090
> *cant notice at all but i added another color and the chrome line.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



well this one wont be done!!     i cleared it 2day and the whole hood and lil part of body wrinkled. imma stick this bitch back into the box and oneday i'll take it back out.


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Feb 16 2010, 10:29 AM~16628884
> *well this one wont be done!!         i cleared it 2day and the whole hood and lil part of body wrinkled. imma stick this bitch back into the box and oneday i'll take it back out.
> *


Dam that sucks!  Couldn't wait to see that one but oh well. I feel your pain bro! Happened to me a few times too! They're in the closet somewhere... :uh: :uh:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Feb 16 2010, 02:29 PM~16628884
> *well this one wont be done!!         i cleared it 2day and the whole hood and lil part of body wrinkled. imma stick this bitch back into the box and oneday i'll take it back out.
> *








WANTED: a 65 vert with bad clear :biggrin: get at me fellas  :0


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 16 2010, 12:37 PM~16629489
> *WANTED: a 65 vert with bad clear :biggrin: get at me fellas   :0
> *



its not goin anywhere. i put it away already and grabbed another project to avoid smashin this bitch


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Feb 16 2010, 04:01 PM~16629671
> *its not goin anywhere. i put it away already and grabbed another project  to avoid smashin this bitch
> *





:biggrin: figured ide try atleast


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Feb 16 2010, 12:29 PM~16628884
> *well this one wont be done!!         i cleared it 2day and the whole hood and lil part of body wrinkled. imma stick this bitch back into the box and oneday i'll take it back out.
> *



 sorry bro i hate when that shit happens


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Feb 16 2010, 07:05 PM~16633060
> * sorry bro i hate when that shit happens
> *


  fuk it. u got the txt pic? :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Feb 16 2010, 08:13 PM~16633172
> * fuk it. u got the txt pic? :biggrin:
> *



yes thats gona be a sick mother fucker when you done both of them :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Feb 16 2010, 08:17 PM~16633224
> *yes thats gona be a sick mother fucker when you done both of them  :biggrin:
> *



YES IT IS DAWG..  :biggrin:


----------



## 408models

*OK HERE SHE IS ALL DONE AND READY FOR NNL, 1 DOWN 2 TO GO*


----------



## jimbo

:wow: Baddass 408! :wow: Looks straight GANGSTA'!!!


----------



## 408models

*AND ONE OF THE OTHER PROJECTS I'M TRYN TO FINISH*


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Feb 16 2010, 09:32 PM~16636087
> *:wow: Baddass 408! :wow: Looks straight GANGSTA'!!!
> *


THXS JUST WISH THEY MADE MORE ACCESSORIES FOR THESE :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Feb 16 2010, 09:38 PM~16636154
> *THXS JUST WISH THEY MADE MORE ACCESSORIES FOR THESE :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Feb 16 2010, 09:37 PM~16636135
> *AND ONE OF THE OTHER PROJECTS I'M TRYN TO FINISH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :cheesy: Dam man! Snuck this one in on me! NO ****  Thats a COLD PIECE right there... :yessad:


----------



## pancho1969

Builds are lookin good smilie :thumbsup:


----------



## PINK86REGAL

:wow: :wow: DAMN SMILEY SICK STUFF!!


----------



## PINK86REGAL

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

holly shit some nice work going on in here right now wish i could finish at least one right now :uh:


----------



## PINK86REGAL

random pic...i was bored so made it hit bumper a few times :biggrin:


----------



## Smallz

U guys are putting it down. Keep up the good work homies.  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Feb 17 2010, 11:20 PM~16647396
> *random pic...i was bored so made it  hit bumper a few times  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



that bich looks always ready to smash some bumper :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps

> :happysad:
> 
> last night first coat of clear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just takin drying in the window
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> damn i really like that roof


----------



## Siim123

X2, Shiny as fawk!!


----------



## PINK86REGAL

G-House pretty much done....
(just need a few minor stuff)


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Dang homie you ain't Bull sht' around !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

killa builds up in here !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PINK86REGAL

cleanin up a bit 2day i was lookin through my boxes and took out this radical 64. fuk it took some pics....


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Feb 18 2010, 07:00 PM~16655571
> *G-House pretty much done....
> (just need a few minor stuff)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Feb 18 2010, 09:17 PM~16655808
> *:wow:  :wow:
> *



i feel you pancho .i dont even want to post pics of my ghouse now . this is bad ass


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68+Feb 18 2010, 08:02 PM~16655594-->
> 
> 
> 
> Dang homie you ain't Bull sht' around !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> killa builds up in here !!!!!!!!!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i appreciate that trends....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 18 2010, 08:17 PM~16655808
> *:wow:  :wow:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-rollindeep408_@Feb 18 2010, 10:14 PM~16657419
> *i feel you pancho .i dont even want to post pics of my ghouse now . this is bad ass
> *


thanx homies, Evan post up the ghouse your shit is sick aswell


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Feb 18 2010, 10:17 PM~16655797
> *cleanin up a bit 2day i was lookin through my boxes and took out this radical 64. fuk it took some pics....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Oh yeah, you gotta do this one !!!


----------



## PINK86REGAL

:angry: i will just dont have a clue for color


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Feb 19 2010, 09:47 AM~16659792
> *:angry: i will just dont have a clue for color
> *


 Do it with "House of Kolor Ice Blue"


----------



## Trendsetta 68

HOK Kandy Persimmon & Kandy Spanish Gold in small faded panels, over a silver base with gold ultra-mini flakes in the mix. The silver will brightn' it up , and the gold flakes will give it depth.

HOK Kandy Persimmon over BC02 Silver base..............










HOK Kandy Spanish Gold over BC02 Silver Base...........










Some HOK Kandy Rootbeer tape fades will be killa in the mix !











Just my .02 ! :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL

63 is foiled... :biggrin:


----------



## 408models

THE TREY LOOKS SIK BRO NICE WORK.




WELL THANKS TO DEUCES, HE GOT A PIC OF THE 408MODELS AND ROLLINDEEP408 CALABO. I DIDNT EVEN GET A CHANCE TO FINISH IT BUT JUST DID A MOCK UP AT THE SHOW (WIP).


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Feb 22 2010, 02:01 PM~16689155
> *63 is foiled... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



that is soo fucking gangsta


----------



## STREETRACEKING

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Feb 18 2010, 08:17 PM~16655797
> *cleanin up a bit 2day i was lookin through my boxes and took out this radical 64. fuk it took some pics....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


do i c :wow: loco64 comeing soon?


----------



## PINK86REGAL

thanx everyone for the comments. 
street* i actually wanted to do something close to loco 64. (being the year,door and front, i didnt do the trunk suicide like his) so it wont be a loco 64 nomore lol


----------



## STREETRACEKING

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Feb 22 2010, 02:32 PM~16689818
> *thanx everyone for the comments.
> street* i actually wanted to do something close to loco 64. (being the year,door and front, i didnt do the trunk suicide like his) so it wont be a loco 64 nomore lol
> *


 whan it came out was the trunk suicide i dont thank so was it?


----------



## PINK86REGAL

Everyone's builds look bad as fuck at the show!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

DDDDang ! all them rides are sick !!!!!!!


----------



## rollindeep408

:cheesy:


----------



## rollindeep408

i see you sean what you think


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Feb 23 2010, 09:35 AM~16699499
> *Everyone's builds look bad as fuck at the show!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



BADD ASS RIDES FELLAS! :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## danny chawps

> Everyone's builds look bad as fuck at the show!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> some of my favorites :cheesy: ....especially the bubble


----------



## rollindeep408

> Everyone's builds look bad as fuck at the show!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> some of my favorites :cheesy: ....especially the bubble
> 
> 
> 
> 
> x2 :biggrin:
> 
> 
> i see the homies rides in the back ground turnin out killa builds as well hopefully he decides to post more
> 
> watcha :biggrin:
Click to expand...


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Feb 23 2010, 11:35 AM~16699499
> *Everyone's builds look bad as fuck at the show!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


the table was missing some of your rides homeboy :happysad:


----------



## kykustoms

nice builds that caddy in the first pic is nice is it cameleon paint or just fades?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

those be fades!


----------



## rollindeep408

here are some 2 am before nnl pics :uh:


----------



## rollindeep408

more


----------



## rollindeep408

and my next project replica of my 1:1 59 thats not done


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Feb 28 2010, 08:45 PM~16755367
> *and my next project replica of my 1:1 59 thats not done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wave:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Feb 28 2010, 10:49 PM~16755433
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wave:
> *



whats up pancho ill get some color on in a few days this is mainly just gona be a paint project so im not cutting anything on this one :happysad: :biggrin:


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Feb 28 2010, 08:53 PM~16755480
> *whats up pancho ill get some color on in a few days this is mainly just gona be a paint project so im not cutting anything on this one  :happysad:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0. What color ? I don't think I've seen ur 1:1 got any pics?


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Feb 28 2010, 11:23 PM~16755912
> *:0. What color ? I don't think I've seen ur 1:1 got any pics?
> *



all red from head to toe two tone reds :biggrin: no not yet bro im not posting shit till i get serious with it :happysad: after the regal is done wich will be real soon


----------



## DEUCES76

hurry up were waitin lol :wave: :wave:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Feb 28 2010, 11:29 PM~16755991
> *hurry up were waitin lol  :wave:  :wave:
> *



aww damn homie im just gettin started


----------



## lil watcha

So wats up Evan 
can I get jumped into the table scrapers


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Feb 28 2010, 09:45 PM~16755367
> *and my next project replica of my 1:1 59 thats not done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



THIS IS GONNA BE SICK! :biggrin:


----------



## a408nutforyou

*finally got a chance to post a couple rides.i still gotta finish 59*


----------



## DEUCES76

lookin good johnny


----------



## a408nutforyou

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Mar 1 2010, 06:53 PM~16764591
> *lookin good johnny
> *


thank u bro :happysad:


----------



## DEUCES76

anytime


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Mar 1 2010, 09:52 PM~16764580
> *finally got a chance to post a couple rides.i still gotta finish 59
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





all them rides are sick! real nice work bro for sure


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Mar 1 2010, 05:52 PM~16764580
> *finally got a chance to post a couple rides.i still gotta finish 59
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:worship: :wave: :wow:


----------



## truscale

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Feb 28 2010, 09:45 PM~16755367
> *and my next project replica of my 1:1 59 thats not done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 Man !!!!!!!!!!! those are some nice wheels you're using. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Models IV Life

DAMN LOOKING GOOD GUYS!!! NICE WORK ON THAT 57 ROLLIN!! AND 408 SICK WORK AS ALWAYS BRO! FUCK YOUR STRIPE WORK IS CLEAN MAN!! HMMMMM I GOT A LIL SOMETHING FOR YOU TO STRIPE!!


----------



## jimbo

Tablescrapers still holdin' it DOWN!!! Squads lookin' stonger than ever fellas!!! :thumbsup: :h5: uffin:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by lil watcha_@Mar 1 2010, 01:39 PM~16761191
> *So wats up Evan
> can I get jumped into the table scrapers
> *



you know whats up homie  all you gota do is put it up and show up to the next meeting if you can  post up your rides btw.


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL+Mar 1 2010, 05:27 PM~16763071-->
> 
> 
> 
> THIS IS GONNA BE SICK! :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i hope so its gona be a little look into the future for me lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 1 2010, 08:14 PM~16764860
> *Man !!!!!!!!!!! those are some nice wheels you're using. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the best i dont know if im gona use them on this build thow cause the back is gona be layed i want you to see all the rims :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Models IV [email protected] 1 2010, 10:07 PM~16766432
> *DAMN LOOKING GOOD GUYS!!! NICE WORK ON THAT 57 ROLLIN!! AND 408 SICK WORK AS ALWAYS BRO! FUCK YOUR STRIPE WORK IS CLEAN MAN!! HMMMMM I GOT A LIL SOMETHING FOR YOU TO STRIPE!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks homie means alot form you
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-jimbo_@Mar 1 2010, 11:27 PM~16767614
> *Tablescrapers still holdin' it DOWN!!! Squads lookin' stonger than ever fellas!!! :thumbsup:  :h5:  uffin:
> *


thanks bro we tryin to do the damn thing . on that note alot of peeps from what im seeing is doing work starting to look more like a model thread around here again :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## lil watcha

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Mar 2 2010, 01:28 AM~16769263
> *you know whats up homie    all you gota do is put it up and show up to the next meeting if you can   post up your rides btw.
> *


its official evan said i can start repping table scrapers so ill start posting here
fleetline layed out

















40 ford jus finished this one

















-more to come


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by lil watcha_@Mar 2 2010, 11:24 AM~16772477
> *its official evan said i can start repping table scrapers so ill start posting here
> fleetline layed out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 40 ford jus finished this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -more to come
> *


 :0 :cheesy: welcome bro :h5:


----------



## a408nutforyou

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Mar 1 2010, 09:07 PM~16766432
> *DAMN LOOKING GOOD GUYS!!! NICE WORK ON THAT 57 ROLLIN!! AND 408 SICK WORK AS ALWAYS BRO! FUCK YOUR STRIPE WORK IS CLEAN MAN!! HMMMMM I GOT A LIL SOMETHING FOR YOU TO STRIPE!!
> *


jus let me know when. :biggrin:


----------



## a408nutforyou

> _Originally posted by lil watcha_@Mar 2 2010, 12:24 PM~16772477
> *its official evan said i can start repping table scrapers so ill start posting here
> fleetline layed out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 40 ford jus finished this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -more to come
> *


thats sick as hell bro.and welcome to Table Scrapers :thumbsup:


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by lil watcha_@Mar 2 2010, 09:24 PM~16772477
> *its official evan said i can start repping table scrapers so ill start posting here
> fleetline layed out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 40 ford jus finished this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -more to come
> *


 :wow: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by lil watcha_@Mar 2 2010, 12:24 PM~16772477
> *its official evan said i can start repping table scrapers so ill start posting here
> fleetline layed out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 40 ford jus finished this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -more to come
> *



sick stuff and welcome :biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa

I've said it before and will say it again sick ass builds in here guys


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by lil watcha_@Mar 2 2010, 01:24 PM~16772477
> *its official evan said i can start repping table scrapers so ill start posting here
> fleetline layed out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 40 ford jus finished this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -more to come
> *



like i said homie glad to have you very clean builds i love how they layout :biggrin: cant wait to see more :cheesy:


----------



## PINK86REGAL

not much of anything but....
















still gotta finish the jambs








gonna try goin with the fiberglass and billet look for the interior


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Mar 2 2010, 09:21 PM~16777255
> *not much of anything but....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still gotta finish the jambs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gonna try goin with the fiberglass and billet look for the interior
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



looks further ahead than mine


----------



## jimbo

:nicoderm: Baddass builds goin' down fellas!


----------



## Models IV Life

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Mar 2 2010, 11:52 AM~16772734
> *jus let me know when. :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## lil watcha

Thanks homies for the welcoming


----------



## jevries

Great job on your builds!!


----------



## rollindeep408

in no paticular order just tripin out on how far we have come :wow: 

408models 

a408nutforyou

rollindeep408

pancho1969

ogsteve

godd6869

pink86regal

lilwatcha

caddionly

really great group of guys to build with looking forward to seeing alot more builds in here and still a few old members we are trying to get the modeling bug back too :biggrin:


----------



## stilldownivlife

:thumbsup: alot of KILLER WORK in here :thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Mar 2 2010, 10:21 PM~16777255
> *not much of anything but....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still gotta finish the jambs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gonna try goin with the fiberglass and billet look for the interior
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



OOO ! I love what you got goin' with this.


----------



## 408models

*WELL HERE ARE SOME FINISHED PICS OF THE PURPLE 64 THAT I NEVER GOT TO POST UP,. STILL WORKING ON THE TRUNK SET UP *


----------



## PINK86REGAL

SICK! :wow:


----------



## eastside1989

Nice work Homie.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## stilldownivlife

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Mar 3 2010, 11:21 AM~16782982
> *SICK! :wow:
> *



:0 :yes: :0


----------



## DJ-ROY

> *WELL HERE ARE SOME FINISHED PICS OF THE PURPLE 64 THAT I NEVER GOT TO POST UP,. STILL WORKING ON THE TRUNK SET UP *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /quote][
> 
> 
> CLEAN....


----------



## lil watcha

waitin to get some paint on it


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by lil watcha_@Mar 3 2010, 04:30 PM~16786214
> *waitin to get some paint on it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



what color you going with? looks cool with the ass on the floor


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Mar 3 2010, 11:18 AM~16782955
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Freakin' clean !


----------



## lil watcha

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Mar 3 2010, 07:26 PM~16788419
> *what color you going  with? looks cool with the ass on the floor
> *


not sure yet thinkin bout goin with a green


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by lil watcha_@Mar 3 2010, 08:31 PM~16788475
> *not sure yet thinkin bout goin with a green
> *



green huh :420: :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Mar 3 2010, 07:33 PM~16788491
> *green huh :420:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :420: :420: :420:


----------



## Models IV Life

LOOKS GREAT 408!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa

Clean


----------



## rollindeep408

just talked to the homie watcha and we are building the same ride  same style :biggrin: funny how we did that not even knowing . anyway here is a rough version of mine the body got fucked up so i got another kit for mock up all the fenders and parts are painted this was just to check fittment


----------



## caddionly

wassupp hommies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! yo rides looking good :thumbsup:


----------



## pancho1969

Lookin good in here fellas :thumbsup: and welcome lil watcha


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by caddionly_@Mar 3 2010, 10:44 PM~16790237
> *wassupp hommies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  yo rides looking good :thumbsup:
> *


whats up homie where you been at :biggrin:


----------



## caddionly

> whats up homie where you been at :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> working hard, but im giving myself sometime to return to the hobby


----------



## rollindeep408

> whats up homie where you been at :biggrin:
> working hard, but im giving myself sometime to return to the hobby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hno: cool carnal gota see what you got up your sleeve :biggrin:
Click to expand...


----------



## a408nutforyou

> whats up homie where you been at :biggrin:
> working hard, but im giving myself sometime to return to the hobby
> 
> 
> 
> what up stranger :wave: :wave: :wave:
Click to expand...


----------



## 408models

*SO I GOT A NEW PROJECT IN YESTERDAY, BUT I'M STUCK ON WHAT WHEELS TO USE, ANY IDEAS. I'M GOIN CUSTOM ON THIS ONE SO I NEED SOME GOOD ONES* :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

where did you get that at?^^^^


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 9 2010, 08:41 AM~16837964
> *where did you get that at?^^^^
> *


i saw this on ebay last year and contacted the seller, i never asked if he had a site or not so we only kept in touch thru email. i was surprized he still had some to this day. I think he still has more too


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Mar 9 2010, 01:22 PM~16838291
> *i saw this on ebay last year and contacted the seller, i never asked if he had a site or not so we only kept in touch thru email. i was surprized he still had some to this day. I think he still has more too
> *





im not to sure, but i think thats the resins by steve zimmerman, dont quote me on it tho  that dudes got a nice line up of good resins, from that chopped 50, to a 69 baracuda wagon :0 its good resin too 



not sure if this is the same guy or not, but some good shit  

http://www.freewebs.com/rmrresin/nf125.htm


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 9 2010, 09:45 AM~16838451
> *im not to sure, but i think thats the resins by steve zimmerman, dont quote me on it tho   that dudes got a nice line up of good resins, from that chopped 50, to a 69 baracuda wagon :0  its good resin too
> not sure if this is the same guy or not, but some good shit
> 
> http://www.freewebs.com/rmrresin/nf125.htm
> *


oh yeah its good resin, i've ordered from there before. lotta great stuff


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Mar 9 2010, 09:18 AM~16837773
> *SO I GOT A NEW PROJECT IN YESTERDAY, BUT I'M STUCK ON WHAT WHEELS TO USE, ANY IDEAS. I'M GOIN CUSTOM ON THIS ONE SO I NEED SOME GOOD ONES :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks like a ssr , how about the wheels from the kit???


----------



## 408models

almost :biggrin: , dont have that kit, really want more of a aluminum look.


----------



## STREETRACEKING

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Mar 9 2010, 09:18 AM~16837773
> *SO I GOT A NEW PROJECT IN YESTERDAY, BUT I'M STUCK ON WHAT WHEELS TO USE, ANY IDEAS. I'M GOIN CUSTOM ON THIS ONE SO I NEED SOME GOOD ONES :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


a 408 u ggot 2 use some big boy 22s on this one


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Mar 9 2010, 02:05 PM~16838600
> *oh yeah its good resin, i've ordered from there before. lotta great stuff
> *





 and ya know some 19's and 23's combo would look sick on that 50 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING+Mar 9 2010, 10:29 AM~16838835-->
> 
> 
> 
> a 408 u ggot 2 use some big boy 22s on this one
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> <[email protected]_@Mar 9 2010, 11:17 AM~16839326
> *  and ya know some 19's and 23's combo would look sick on that 50 :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: 

yup ,just looking for the right ones


----------



## 408models

MAYBE SOME WHEELS LIKE THIS:


----------



## pancho1969

:wow: how bout the wheels from the revell 58 impala kit you try those ?


----------



## 408models

YEAH DIDNT LIKE THE DESIGN .

ANY ONE KNOW WHAT KIT THESR R FROM


----------



## [email protected]

70 monte, F&F kit!


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 9 2010, 12:56 PM~16840257
> *70 monte, F&F kit!
> *


THATS RIGHT! :biggrin: i couldn't remember  know i gotts ask if anyone has any :happysad:


----------



## MKD904

I might....send me a pm so I dont' forget


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Mar 9 2010, 11:35 AM~16839479
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Mar 9 2010, 05:00 PM~16840298
> *THATS RIGHT!  :biggrin:  i couldn't remember   know i gotts ask if anyone has any :happysad:
> *





i had that kit, and i think i traded off the big wheels tho  let me check and ill let you know bro


----------



## 408models

actuallu laidframe is gonna hook it up, thanks though bro


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Mar 9 2010, 08:38 PM~16842405
> *actuallu laidframe is gonna hook it up, thanks though bro
> *


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Mar 9 2010, 10:18 AM~16837773
> *SO I GOT A NEW PROJECT IN YESTERDAY, BUT I'M STUCK ON WHAT WHEELS TO USE, ANY IDEAS. I'M GOIN CUSTOM ON THIS ONE SO I NEED SOME GOOD ONES :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 you want to send some shit to chrome i got a few things lmk smiley


----------



## MKD904

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Mar 9 2010, 09:18 AM~16837773
> *SO I GOT A NEW PROJECT IN YESTERDAY, BUT I'M STUCK ON WHAT WHEELS TO USE, ANY IDEAS. I'M GOIN CUSTOM ON THIS ONE SO I NEED SOME GOOD ONES :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Where did you get this?


----------



## 408models

*HERE IS ANOTHER PROJECT I STARTED. 05 CHRYSLER 300.*






































*AND THIS IS WHAT I'M GOING FOR* :biggrin:


----------



## 408models

AND HERES WERE I'M AT SO FAR, GOT MY RIMS IN FROM HONG KONG WHICH WERE THE CLOSEST ONES I COULD FIND  THIS BODY IS A MOCK UP ONE SINCE THE TRUNK HINGES FU%^@#D UP ON ME. I HAVE ANOTHER BODY ALREADY PAINTED  . THIS KIT IS A PAIN TO DROP THE FRONT END BUT I MANAGED TO DROP A LIL. ENJOY.


----------



## stilldownivlife

diggin it 408 :thumbsup: where are those wheels from :dunno: they look just like my 1:1s


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Mar 11 2010, 08:03 AM~16859193
> *diggin it 408 :thumbsup: where are those wheels from :dunno: they look just like my 1:1s
> *


i got them from ebay, and they came from HONG KONG. these are sik cause the rear wheels have a deeper lip so there offset :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Mar 11 2010, 10:49 AM~16859091
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Beautiful project ! I love what you got so far !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Siim123

Looking nice!!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Mar 11 2010, 11:42 AM~16859052
> *HERE IS ANOTHER PROJECT I STARTED. 05 CHRYSLER 300.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND THIS IS WHAT I'M GOING FOR :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *






looks good with them 24's on it


----------



## ShowRodFreak

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Mar 11 2010, 09:42 AM~16859052
> *HERE IS ANOTHER PROJECT I STARTED. 05 CHRYSLER 300.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I might have a set of rims like these. let me check when I get home.


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Mar 11 2010, 01:09 PM~16862051
> *
> I might have a set of rims like these. let me check when I get home.
> *


 :0 Do u know if they might be scales down to a 22'' wheel? :happysad:


----------



## ShowRodFreak

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Mar 11 2010, 03:52 PM~16862570
> *:0  Do u know if they might be scales down to a 22'' wheel? :happysad:
> *


 I think so.


----------



## 408models

lmk


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Mar 12 2010, 11:20 AM~16870042
> *lmk
> *


what up smiley you should come by and pick up your gold :biggrin: throwing down some paint right now since im off today


----------



## CE 707

> [/img]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> other peples pics of my stuff just thought id trow themin here
> [/quot
> these three are are realy nice


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Mar 3 2010, 10:18 AM~16782955
> *WELL HERE ARE SOME FINISHED PICS OF THE PURPLE 64 THAT I NEVER GOT TO POST UP,. STILL WORKING ON THE TRUNK SET UP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## rollindeep408

thanks e


----------



## lil watcha

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Mar 12 2010, 12:55 PM~16871435
> *what up smiley you should come by and pick up your gold  :biggrin:  throwing down some paint right now since im off today
> *


wares my model? still sittin at your house haha


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by lil watcha_@Mar 12 2010, 05:26 PM~16873226
> *wares my model? still sittin at your house haha
> *



yeah i work tommorow  come get it at my work


----------



## 408models

*SO I WENT A LOCAL HOBBY SHOP TO GET 1 CAN OF PAINT AND SO I LEFT WITH THAT AND THIS KIT:*











*THIS IA WHAT I'LL BE USEING TO COMPLETE MY CUSTOMS 50* :biggrin: I *ALREADY STARTED ON MAKEING THE SUSPENSION FIT.*


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Mar 12 2010, 06:45 PM~16873963
> *SO I WENT A LOCAL HOBBY SHOP TO GET 1 CAN OF PAINT AND SO I LEFT WITH THAT AND THIS KIT:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THIS IA WHAT I'LL BE USEING TO COMPLETE MY CUSTOMS 50 :biggrin: I ALREADY STARTED ON MAKEING THE SUSPENSION FIT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:wow: damn that shit fits neer perfect right on one problem solved


----------



## 408models

yup jus did a lil tweekin and fit perfect. now on to the interior tub and motor hno:


----------



## rollindeep408

well i didnt do much but here it is anyway :happysad:


----------



## PINK86REGAL

:0 :0 damn everyones stuff is looking great!!! i havent had time lately to build


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Mar 12 2010, 07:04 PM~16874140
> *well i didnt do much but here it is anyway :happysad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I went out today on a hunt for a 59 at the hobbie shops out here in sac I couldnt find one but I bought the paint for it :cheesy: the paint on that is looking good cant wait to see how it comes out


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL+Mar 12 2010, 10:35 PM~16876417-->
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :0  damn everyones stuff is looking great!!! i havent had time lately to build
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> me too bro i just got to paint inbetween some bullshit today :happysad:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-CE 707_@Mar 12 2010, 10:47 PM~16876564
> *I went out today on a hunt for a  59 at the hobbie shops out here in sac I couldnt find one but I bought the paint for it :cheesy: the paint on that is looking good cant wait to see how it comes out
> *



you could hit up people on here too for that kit im sure bro. glad to hear you getting motivated again cant wait to see what you come up with  . and thanks this is gona be a insight to how im building my 1:1 ill take better pics of the color its a three stage it lights up in the sun


----------



## ShowRodFreak

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Mar 12 2010, 11:20 AM~16870042
> *lmk
> *


 yep I have them. Nine spoke 22's. they look 98 % the same. The only difference is the groove down the center of the spokes. I'll have my son down load a pic from the camera. I'd do it but I'm a guest user on his computer. I'll load it in the morning.

Don


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Mar 12 2010, 11:51 PM~16877131
> *me too bro i just got to paint inbetween some bullshit today :happysad:
> you could hit up people on here too for that kit im sure bro. glad to hear you getting motivated again cant wait to see what you come up with   . and thanks this is gona be a insight to how im building my 1:1 ill take better pics of the color its a three stage it lights up in the sun
> *


thanks bro I jumped on here every now and then but didnt realy think bout doing another model but talking to you guys realy got me back into the swing of it I built a few hoppers years ago also Im going to do another one of those to it was a getto build I will post pic of my old school poor boy hopper frame


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Mar 12 2010, 08:04 PM~16874140
> *well i didnt do much but here it is anyway :happysad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Mar 12 2010, 08:55 PM~16874064
> *yup jus did a lil tweekin and fit perfect. now on to the interior tub and motor hno:
> *





what about a vette interior and motor?


----------



## ShowRodFreak

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Mar 11 2010, 03:09 PM~16862051
> *
> I might have a set of rims like these. let me check when I get home.
> *


These are it 408


----------



## jimbo

> [/img]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> other peples pics of my stuff just thought id trow themin here
> [/quot
> these three are are realy nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> X10 LOVIN' this Impala squad right here! :cheesy: :cheesy:  :wow:
> 
> Anymore flix of these and the 59 and duece rag in the back?  Sick ass work Scrapers!!! :wow:
Click to expand...


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Mar 13 2010, 11:46 AM~16879977
> *X10 LOVIN' this Impala squad right here! :cheesy:  :cheesy:    :wow:
> 
> Anymore flix of these and the 59 and duece rag in the back?  Sick ass work Scrapers!!! :wow:
> *



jimbo there are some more pics on the first few pages homeslice

and thanks im working on every year impala if i can buid them all for myself :uh:


----------



## jimbo

:biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL

still got ALOT to do.. but i havent had time at all..(still got enough time till the end of buildoff though) here is where im at so far..

































still gotta add some green base,green flake then kandy blue over evrything!
pancho i mocked it up on big wheels for ya lol


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Mar 14 2010, 07:02 PM~16889150
> *still got ALOT to do.. but i havent had time at all..(still got enough time till the end of buildoff though) here is where im at so far..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still gotta add some green base,green flake then kandy blue over evrything!
> pancho i mocked it up on big wheels for ya lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 thats nice bro dont kill it with the big rims


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Mar 14 2010, 06:29 PM~16889378
> *:0 thats nice bro dont kill it with the big rims
> *


  :biggrin: dont worry it was just mocked up to fuck around :cheesy: 
btw thanx


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak+Mar 13 2010, 06:53 AM~16879114-->
> 
> 
> 
> These are it 408
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> PM'ED
> <!--QuoteBegin-PINK86REGAL_@Mar 14 2010, 05:02 PM~16889150
> *still got ALOT to do.. but i havent had time at all..(still got enough time till the end of buildoff though) here is where im at so far..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still gotta add some green base,green flake then kandy blue over evrything!
> pancho i mocked it up on big wheels for ya lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKS SIK BRO, NICE WORK :biggrin:


----------



## 408models

*MEETING THIS THURSDAY FELLAS, * :h5:


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID




----------



## Siim123

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Mar 15 2010, 03:02 AM~16889150
> *still got ALOT to do.. but i havent had time at all..(still got enough time till the end of buildoff though) here is where im at so far..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still gotta add some green base,green flake then kandy blue over evrything!
> pancho i mocked it up on big wheels for ya lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


VERY NICE PATTERNS!!!!!!!  :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## dodgerblue62

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Mar 14 2010, 05:02 PM~16889150
> *still got ALOT to do.. but i havent had time at all..(still got enough time till the end of buildoff though) here is where im at so far..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still gotta add some green base,green flake then kandy blue over evrything!
> pancho i mocked it up on big wheels for ya lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THIS BAD A$$ , VERY NICE :thumbsup: .....


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by 408models+Mar 15 2010, 08:22 AM~16894473-->
> 
> 
> 
> PM'ED
> 
> LOOKS SIK BRO, NICE WORK :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 15 2010, 09:47 AM~16895145
> *VERY NICE PATTERNS!!!!!!!  :wow: :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-dodgerblue62_@Mar 15 2010, 11:20 AM~16896028
> *THIS BAD A$$ , VERY NICE  :thumbsup: .....
> *


thanx homie's
:happysad: :biggrin: 
































still gots more to go.. its gettin there :happysad:


----------



## jimbo

:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Mar 14 2010, 07:02 PM~16889150
> *still got ALOT to do.. but i havent had time at all..(still got enough time till the end of buildoff though) here is where im at so far..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still gotta add some green base,green flake then kandy blue over evrything!
> pancho i mocked it up on big wheels for ya lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



holy crap pancho is a lucky bastard :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Mar 15 2010, 09:23 AM~16894475
> *MEETING THIS THURSDAY FELLAS,  :h5:
> *



hno: i got some progress on a couple of things


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by 408models+Mar 15 2010, 08:23 AM~16894475-->
> 
> 
> 
> *MEETING THIS THURSDAY FELLAS, * :h5:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> smiley i can make it, i gotta work late :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 15 2010, 09:53 PM~16902376
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :cheesy: wuzup jim
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-rollindeep408_@Mar 15 2010, 10:37 PM~16902787
> *holy crap pancho is a lucky bastard :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Mar 15 2010, 09:37 PM~16902787
> *holy crap pancho is a lucky bastard :biggrin:
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Mar 14 2010, 08:02 PM~16889150
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still gotta add some green base,green flake then kandy blue over evrything!
> pancho i mocked it up on big wheels for ya lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Sick homie !!!!!!!


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Mar 16 2010, 11:13 AM~16905050
> *Sick homie !!!!!!!
> *


x2... :wow:


----------



## Siim123

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Mar 16 2010, 04:53 AM~16900553
> *thanx homie's
> :happysad:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still gots more to go.. its gettin there :happysad:
> *


:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## lil watcha

damn homies on the 4th page lets bring this back TTT
heres a 70 i cleared yesterday


----------



## 408models

looks good bro, nice work.


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by lil watcha_@Mar 24 2010, 12:50 PM~16986367
> *damn homies on the 4th page lets bring this back TTT
> heres a 70 i cleared yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

dont trip guys ill be back at it again soon as posible


----------



## lil watcha

With all those pain killers u might come out wit somethin krazy haha


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by lil watcha_@Mar 24 2010, 05:40 PM~16989399
> *With all those pain killers u might come out wit somethin krazy haha
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by lil watcha_@Mar 24 2010, 10:50 AM~16986367
> *damn homies on the 4th page lets bring this back TTT
> heres a 70 i cleared yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: dam that's wet :thumbsup:. What kind of clear?


----------



## rollindeep408

up to no good :biggrin: 







anyone got a boot that fits better this shit is no good


----------



## rollindeep408

:biggrin: 



got to paint a new body still


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Mar 24 2010, 08:04 PM~16990271
> *up to no good :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyone got a boot that fits better this shit is no good
> *


nice !


----------



## pancho1969

Builds are lookin good evan. the boot from the 62 impala fits perfect


----------



## lil watcha

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Mar 24 2010, 06:23 PM~16990452
> *Builds are lookin good evan. the boot from the 62 impala fits perfect
> *


I have extra 62 boots if u need one


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Mar 24 2010, 06:04 PM~16990271
> *up to no good :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyone got a boot that fits better this shit is no good
> *



Shits lookin' GOOD Rollin'! :cheesy: Hope you have a smooth recovery bro. :happysad:


----------



## lil watcha

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Mar 24 2010, 05:56 PM~16990184
> *:wow:  :wow:  dam that's wet :thumbsup:. What kind of clear?
> *


some generic automotive clear i got from the paint store but does the job


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Mar 24 2010, 06:04 PM~16990271
> *
> 
> anyone got a boot that fits better this shit is no good
> *


  i have one for ya.....


----------



## rollindeep408

:cheesy: thanks guys


----------



## MC562

> _Originally posted by lil watcha_@Mar 24 2010, 11:50 AM~16986367
> *damn homies on the 4th page lets bring this back TTT
> heres a 70 i cleared yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THATS NICE HOMIE WHAT COLOR IS THAT


----------



## lil watcha

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Mar 25 2010, 01:42 PM~16999006
> *THATS NICE HOMIE WHAT COLOR IS THAT
> *


its root beer brown over a gold base


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by lil watcha_@Mar 24 2010, 11:50 AM~16986367
> *damn homies on the 4th page lets bring this back TTT
> heres a 70 i cleared yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That looks REAL nice Watcha'! :cheesy:


----------



## PINK86REGAL

*"Blue Ballz 62"* is pretty much done.....
mufflers werent dry yet,hose, tailights,and tags. (im done for today)
pancho it was a bad ass buildoff. hope u like it!!


----------



## Models IV Life

LOOKS TIGHT PINK!! BOTH BUILDS CAME OUT GREAT!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa

As always badass work in here


----------



## MKD904

Beautiful build as always....


----------



## lil watcha

my 60 almost done


----------



## jimbo

Looks CLEAN Watcha'!!


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by lil watcha_@Apr 10 2010, 06:56 PM~17154408
> *my 60 almost done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats fuckin badd :0


----------



## lil watcha

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Apr 12 2010, 01:49 AM~17165973
> *thats fuckin badd :0
> *


not sure if I want it locked up or dumped cuz the frame is painted and bmf


----------



## darkside customs

Would look good dumped. Just put some mirrors under it so people can see the work on the undies


----------



## 408models

nice work bro, looks sik. i say dropped bro


----------



## importmadness

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Mar 30 2010, 08:13 PM~17049700
> *"Blue Ballz 62" is pretty much done.....
> mufflers werent dry yet,hose, tailights,and tags. (im done for today)
> pancho it was a bad ass buildoff. hope u like it!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




killer color combo...


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Apr 13 2010, 08:54 AM~17177379
> *nice work bro, looks sik. i say dropped bro
> *


  :yes:


----------



## lil watcha

Wats good chrome paint so I can do the suspenison?


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by importmadness_@Apr 13 2010, 11:16 AM~17178057
> *killer color combo...
> *



X 2!


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Apr 15 2010, 08:49 AM~17199558
> *X 2!
> *


"
X3 Nice stuff from you "Table Scraper's" Keep it comming Guy's... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by lil watcha_@Apr 14 2010, 10:17 PM~17197336
> *Wats good chrome paint so I can do the suspenison?
> *



you can try alclad pancho uses foil looks good couple things you can try 



i have had alot of shit going on lately but i will get some work up soon i think everyone just got hit with shit 


thanks for the comps fellas


----------



## rollindeep408

> my 60 almost done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/quote
> 
> 
> :worship: any updates homie


----------



## 408models

WAGON IS GONE NOW


----------



## pancho1969

:wave:




> _Originally posted by 408models_@Apr 27 2010, 08:02 PM~17324970
> *WAGON IS GONE NOW
> *


Which wagon?


----------



## 408models

67


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Apr 27 2010, 09:26 PM~17326146
> *67
> *


 :0


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Apr 27 2010, 10:26 PM~17326146
> *67
> *



:0 :0 :0 pics of the said wagon :cheesy:


----------



## 408models




----------



## lil watcha

> my 60 almost done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/quote
> :worship: any updates homie
> 
> 
> 
> naw its jus sittin there i got a job so havent had time
Click to expand...


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Apr 27 2010, 10:51 PM~17326448
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



One of the COLDEST wagons out there! :wow: DASS REEEEEAL... :wow: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## MKD904

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Apr 27 2010, 10:51 PM~17326448
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


One of my favorite builds I've EVER seen.....who has it now?


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Apr 27 2010, 11:51 PM~17326448
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:tears: :wave:


----------



## 408models

TRUCK GETTIN CLOSER NOW :h5:


----------



## southside64

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Apr 27 2010, 10:51 PM~17326448
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Cool!!!


----------



## dodgerblue62

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Apr 27 2010, 09:51 PM~17326448
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Are these some of Armandos wire wheels ?


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Apr 29 2010, 12:07 AM~17336577
> *One of the COLDEST wagons out there! :wow: DASS REEEEEAL... :wow:  :yessad:  :yessad:
> *






TRUTH :wow:


----------



## badgas

NICE WAGONS BRO.


----------



## PINK86REGAL

wuzup homie's! my net is down so i havent posted shit up. im workin on a ss monte on big wheels and a 2dr 90'd lac (coupe deville)  :biggrin:


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by MKD904+Apr 28 2010, 08:28 PM~17336876-->
> 
> 
> 
> One of my favorite builds I've EVER seen.....who has it now?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> same guy who has bought my ls, 58, and 64 :biggrin:
> <!--QuoteBegin-dodgerblue62_@Apr 29 2010, 09:55 AM~17341174
> *Are these some of Armandos wire wheels ?
> *


just the tires and rings are, the spokes are herb deeks


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Apr 29 2010, 12:20 PM~17341375
> *wuzup homie's! my net is down so i havent posted shit up. im workin on a ss monte on big wheels and a 2dr 90'd  lac (coupe deville)   :biggrin:
> *



:0 :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

QualitynotQuantity  i feel you on that smiley 

noe go to dj and get you a fresh kit :biggrin:


and pancho almost ready for that calabo homeboy  :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Apr 29 2010, 11:20 AM~17341375
> *wuzup homie's! my net is down so i havent posted shit up. im workin on a ss monte on big wheels and a 2dr 90'd  lac (coupe deville)   :biggrin:
> *



:cheesy: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Apr 29 2010, 06:35 PM~17345981
> *QualitynotQuantity    i feel you on that smiley
> 
> noe go to dj and get you a fresh kit :biggrin:
> and pancho almost ready for that calabo homeboy    :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: :cheesy:


----------



## MKD904

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Apr 29 2010, 11:29 AM~17341454
> *same guy who has bought my ls, 58, and 64 :biggrin:
> *


Who's that?


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Apr 28 2010, 12:51 AM~17326448
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:wow: :wow: 

 well deserved !


----------



## PINK86REGAL

:biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

:wow:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Apr 30 2010, 08:22 AM~17349982
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



aww shit :wow:


----------



## PINK86REGAL

ss monte. i made a real staggered lip in the rears. car goin kandy brandywine with a big block (hopefully)


----------



## pancho1969

:wow: :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## STREETRACEKING

Killer


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Apr 30 2010, 11:37 AM~17351884
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ss monte. i made a real staggered lip in the rears. car goin kandy brandywine with a big block (hopefully)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:wow: :wow: :wow: COME WIDDIT JAY!!! :wow: :wow:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Apr 30 2010, 12:37 PM~17351884
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ss monte. i made a real staggered lip in the rears. car goin kandy brandywine with a big block (hopefully)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


jay your killing me with the ss homie that shit is insane i love it


----------



## PINK86REGAL

doesnt show much in the pics but its got LOTS of flake. kandy teal :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@May 2 2010, 04:54 PM~17366981
> *doesnt show much in the pics but its got LOTS of flake. kandy teal :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:wow: :run:


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Apr 30 2010, 11:49 PM~17357416
> *jay your killing me with the ss homie that shit is insane i love it
> *


thanx E. it has t-tops now. i wanna finish it. i gotta find an engine i wanna use in there


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@May 2 2010, 04:05 PM~17367025
> *:wow:  :run:
> *



X2! :wow: :wow: :sprint:


----------



## pancho1969

:wow:


> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@May 2 2010, 02:54 PM~17366981
> *doesnt show much in the pics but its got LOTS of flake. kandy teal :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

lemme kno whaddup on that paint. where you get it?


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@May 2 2010, 06:05 PM~17367667
> *lemme kno whaddup on that paint. where you get it?
> *



me?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

yizzer.


----------



## PINK86REGAL

its this kandy teal but from dupont "hot hues" i had a lil left over of when i sparyed my sons lowrider bike  just shot it over egular metal specks silver


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@May 2 2010, 05:33 PM~17367872
> *its this kandy teal but from dupont "hot hues" i had a lil left over of when i sparyed my sons lowrider bike   just shot it over egular metal specks silver
> *


 :wow: any pics of the bike? :cheesy:


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@May 2 2010, 07:10 PM~17368132
> *:wow:  any pics of the bike? :cheesy:
> *



ill find some 2morrow. NOTHING special. just basic twisted parts. frame has front and rear tanks. its flaked out kandy teal with patterns. imma redo it now kandy orange with EVERYTHING gold! :biggrin:


----------



## DEUCES76

sup j u get ur internet back


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@May 2 2010, 07:31 PM~17368339
> *sup j u get ur internet back
> *


lol its been workin for 2days


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@May 2 2010, 06:21 PM~17368239
> *ill find some 2morrow. NOTHING special. just basic twisted parts. frame has front and rear tanks. its flaked out kandy teal with patterns. imma redo it now kandy orange with EVERYTHING gold! :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: :wow:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@May 2 2010, 05:09 PM~17367046
> *thanx E. it has t-tops now. i wanna finish it. i gotta find an engine i wanna use in there
> *


 :0 drop a ls6 in that bitch :biggrin: i just got started on a few things that have been sitting. and a new one in the mix gota get it ready to pay a visit to pancho :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@May 2 2010, 11:23 PM~17370435
> *:0  drop a ls6 in that bitch  :biggrin: i just got started on a few things that have been sitting. and a new one in the mix gota get it ready to pay a visit to pancho :biggrin:
> *



:wow: :wow: :wow: hno: hno:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@May 3 2010, 12:28 AM~17370462
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  hno:  hno:
> *



:biggrin: whats up homie how was your weekend you get back to building yet cant wait to see it :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo

Weekend was cool dogg. :biggrin: No building yet... :happysad: But my selection of resin parts is growing!!! Still got a goodie bagg for you E!!!


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@May 3 2010, 12:45 AM~17370547
> *Weekend was cool dogg. :biggrin: No building yet... :happysad: But my selection of resin parts is growing!!! Still got a goodie bagg for you E!!!
> *



nice i need a smiley with his hands rubbing together with a sinister smile lol cant wait to slang some of your parts on my builds btw congrats on your club bro good home for you great bunch of builders


----------



## jimbo

Thanks brotha'. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: Alot of history in D2S...


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@May 3 2010, 12:50 AM~17370571
> *Thanks brotha'. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: Alot of history in D2S...
> *


 :yes: inspired me checking out thier builds back in the days


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@May 2 2010, 10:23 PM~17370435
> *:0  drop a ls6 in that bitch  :biggrin: i just got started on a few things that have been sitting. and a new one in the mix gota get it ready to pay a visit to pancho :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## a408nutforyou

> _Originally posted by lil watcha_@Apr 10 2010, 05:56 PM~17154408
> *my 60 almost done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sick bro...... :thumbsup:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@May 3 2010, 08:22 PM~17379234
> *sick bro...... :thumbsup:
> *


a bro when you gona come by


----------



## pancho1969

:cheesy:


----------



## stilldownivlife

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@May 2 2010, 05:54 PM~17366981
> *doesnt show much in the pics but its got LOTS of flake. kandy teal :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:wow: i dig the shaved roof :yes: 
 and always loved the flake


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@May 6 2010, 11:06 AM~17409989
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  APRIL??


----------



## 408models

NEVER MIND SAW THE FUTURE DATES ON THE BOTTOM :banghead:


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by 408models_@May 6 2010, 11:33 AM~17410252
> *NEVER MIND SAW THE FUTURE DATES ON THE BOTTOM  :banghead:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## lil watcha

got bored today thru some 5.20's and slammed it


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by lil watcha_@May 6 2010, 09:56 PM~17414636
> *got bored today thru some 5.20's and slammed it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice i havent seen alot of these built up


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@May 6 2010, 01:06 PM~17409989
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## lil watcha

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@May 7 2010, 01:12 AM~17416464
> *nice i havent seen alot of these built up
> *


I hadn't seen this model before Until I came up on it


----------



## badgas

> _Originally posted by lil watcha_@May 6 2010, 11:56 PM~17414636
> *got bored today thru some 5.20's and slammed it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


GET THIS KIT AT BUFFCON LAST MO. THE BODY LOOKS NICE WITH ABOUT THE OTHER PARTS? DIDN'T OPEN MY KIT.


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by lil watcha_@May 7 2010, 09:02 AM~17417870
> *I hadn't seen this model before Until I came up on it
> *


i got one for my brother years ago but he never built it :uh: i think it had options to build it as a wagon as well


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Happy Mothers Day from Dynasty M.C.C. to all of the members mothers !


----------



## PINK86REGAL

monte ss :biggrin: 








































put a big block in there...gotta add a few more things


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@May 9 2010, 12:22 PM~17435000
> *monte ss :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> put a big block in there...gotta add a few more things
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE


----------



## [email protected]

wheels are sick!


----------



## PINK86REGAL

thanx! :biggrin:


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@May 9 2010, 11:22 AM~17435000
> *monte ss :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> put a big block in there...gotta add a few more things
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :cheesy: :wow: :cheesy: came out nice jay :thumbsup: . My kind of ride right there


----------



## PINK86REGAL

thanx pancho i knew u'd like it!


----------



## PINK86REGAL

a 60 imp vert im doin for a friend. 
its goin 2010 camaro yellow. with white and yellow guts...


----------



## pancho1969

:wow:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@May 13 2010, 09:42 PM~17482435
> *:wow:
> *





x-2 :wow:  :wow:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@May 13 2010, 08:11 PM~17482133
> *a 60 imp vert im doin for a friend.
> its goin 2010 camaro yellow. with white and yellow guts...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



KEEP us posted I know this is gonna look good !


----------



## Models IV Life

OH SHIT I BETTER POST PICS OF MY NEW "TOP SECRET" 60 RAG TOO!!


----------



## PINK86REGAL

:biggrin:


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@May 13 2010, 07:43 PM~17483067
> *OH SHIT I BETTER POST PICS OF MY NEW "TOP SECRET" 60 RAG TOO!!
> *



:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: 







60 lookin' good Jay!


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@May 9 2010, 07:52 AM~17433263
> *Happy Mothers Day from Dynasty M.C.C. to all of the members mothers !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



i know im late but thanks homeboy


----------



## rollindeep408

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: 
some nice work going down up in here should post that bomb up carnal its gangsta :biggrin:

damn it thats it im going to the bench :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@May 13 2010, 09:38 PM~17484506
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> some nice work going down up in here should post that bomb up carnal its gangsta :biggrin:
> 
> damn it thats it im going to the bench  :biggrin:
> *



thanx E, the bomb got 2 much work to go, i got all these started projects i need to finish first. the 39 and a 50 chevy truck is on my bomb prioty list :biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa

Monte and 60 are looking good pinky :biggrin:  you guys are killin it in here


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@May 14 2010, 06:09 AM~17487314
> *thanx E, the bomb got 2 much work to go, i got all these started projects i need to finish first. the 39 and a 50 chevy truck is on my bomb prioty list  :biggrin:
> *



cant wait to see what you do with that 51 rag :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

dont think i ever posted this up done :uh: 





































this one went to its new owner a few days ago :tears:


----------



## rollindeep408

then i got board lol


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@May 15 2010, 12:19 AM~17495953
> *dont think i ever posted this up done  :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this one went to its new owner a few days ago :tears:
> *


 :wow:  SICK HOMIE


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@May 15 2010, 12:42 AM~17496080
> *:wow:   SICK HOMIE
> *



thanks loco im gona take some pics of the 57 too i never posted that up either im slackin ive had a very shity week so im just tryin to calm my nerves with some builds :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@May 15 2010, 12:46 AM~17496101
> *thanks loco im gona take some pics of the 57 too i never posted that up either im slackin ive had a very shity week so im just tryin to calm my nerves with some builds :biggrin:
> *


SAME HERE CARNAL! :420: :420: :420:


----------



## PINK86REGAL




----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@May 15 2010, 11:11 PM~17499304
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## pancho1969

Lookin good evan :thumbsup: 

Jay that 60 :wow: :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## PINK86REGAL

a 64 hopper im doin for a friend.
candy blue, these first patterns are blue pearl imma dome other patterns 2morrow


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by MARINATE+May 15 2010, 12:53 AM~17496148-->
> 
> 
> 
> SAME HERE CARNAL! :420:  :420:  :420:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> good stuff homie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by PI[email protected] 15 2010, 03:11 PM~17499304
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> damn jay you are a building machine :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 15 2010, 03:51 PM~17499484
> *Lookin good evan :thumbsup:
> thanks pancho i got to get on your level homie
> Jay that 60 :wow: :wow:  :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-PINK86REGAL_@May 15 2010, 07:32 PM~17500689
> *a 64 hopper im doin for a friend.
> candy blue, these first patterns are blue pearl imma dome other patterns 2morrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  that fucker gets up :biggrin:


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@May 15 2010, 06:32 PM~17500689
> *a 64 hopper im doin for a friend.
> candy blue, these first patterns are blue pearl imma dome other patterns 2morrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I really like this effect!!


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@May 16 2010, 03:32 AM~17500689
> *a 64 hopper im doin for a friend.
> candy blue, these first patterns are blue pearl imma dome other patterns 2morrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



FWKN NICE .. :worship:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@May 15 2010, 08:32 PM~17500689
> *a 64 hopper im doin for a friend.
> candy blue, these first patterns are blue pearl imma dome other patterns 2morrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:wow: :wow: :wow: OMG ! This is so sweeeeet!


----------



## a408nutforyou

niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiice :thumbsup:


----------



## PINK86REGAL

thank u evryone for the comments :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL

**on another note**
Evan and I were thinkin bout a bomb buildoff among the club. let me know whos down and set up some guidelines.


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@May 17 2010, 01:21 PM~17516189
> ***on another note**
> Evan and I were thinkin bout a bomb buildoff among the club. let me know whos down and set up some guidelines.
> *



I'm thinking I like the everyone does the same kit should be intresting the diffrent takes on them :biggrin:


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL+May 17 2010, 11:21 AM~17516189-->
> 
> 
> 
> **on another note**
> Evan and I were thinkin bout a bomb buildoff among the club. let me know whos down and set up some guidelines.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbsup:
> <!--QuoteBegin-rollindeep408_@May 17 2010, 12:50 PM~17517147
> *I'm thinking I like the everyone does the same kit should be intresting the diffrent takes on them  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@May 17 2010, 01:50 PM~17517147
> *I'm thinking I like the everyone does the same kit should be intresting the diffrent takes on them  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 50 chevy truck? :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@May 17 2010, 04:50 PM~17518351
> *:0  :0  50 chevy truck? :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@May 17 2010, 02:50 PM~17518351
> *:0  :0  50 chevy truck? :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: :cheesy:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@May 17 2010, 06:08 PM~17519149
> *:wow:  :cheesy:
> *


whats up pancho you down we can start it friday after the meeting :biggrin: just gona find out what every one wants to do by thursdays meeting


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@May 17 2010, 05:45 PM~17520133
> *whats up pancho you down we can start it friday after the meeting  :biggrin: just gona find out what every one wants to do by thursdays meeting
> *


:yes: let me know what and when :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL

:wow: :0 smiley built a few 50s, panchos purple one was sick. fuk it lets do a 50 chevy truck :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@May 17 2010, 08:47 PM~17521004
> *:wow:  :0  smiley built a few 50s, panchos purple one was sick. fuk it lets do a 50 chevy truck :biggrin:
> *


thanks for the reminder im gona get clowned but im down :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL

60 is gettin there. car is scuffed down here gonna reclear tmorrow..


----------



## pancho1969

:wow: :wow:


----------



## jimbo

DAM COUSIN... :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## PINK86REGAL

:biggrin:  thanx


----------



## [email protected]

bitch is bad as fuck! i love that color J


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@May 17 2010, 06:47 PM~17521004
> *:wow:  :0  smiley built a few 50s, panchos purple one was sick. fuk it lets do a 50 chevy truck :biggrin:
> *


[email protected]$K IT LET GETS THIS GOING, I'M BORED AT WORK :biggrin:


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by 408models_@May 19 2010, 08:36 AM~17539600
> *[email protected]$K IT LET GETS THIS GOING, I'M BORED AT WORK :biggrin:
> *


 :0 hno: he back :cheesy:


----------



## 408models

just till i get some stuff for my 1:1  also gives me a chance and see how i want to do with my 1:1.


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by 408models_@May 19 2010, 10:36 AM~17539600
> *[email protected]$K IT LET GETS THIS GOING, I'M BORED AT WORK :biggrin:
> *



Damn!!! Fuck it post up your builds let's do this :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## Esoteric

that 60 is clean


----------



## mike661

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by 408models+May 19 2010, 09:36 AM~17539600-->
> 
> 
> 
> [email protected]$K IT LET GETS THIS GOING, I'M BORED AT WORK :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-rollindeep408_@May 19 2010, 12:09 PM~17540882
> *Damn!!! Fuck it post up your builds let's do this  :wow:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :wow: :biggrin: lets do this


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@May 19 2010, 02:15 PM~17542756
> *:0  :wow:  :biggrin:  lets do this
> *


after the meeting tonight we will see who is all in


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by 408models_@May 20 2010, 09:24 AM~17550695
> *after the meeting tonight we will see who is all in
> *


 :0


----------



## 408models

OK SO IT'S BEEN SET WERE ALL IN  

50's CHEVY P/U BUILD OFF


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by 408models_@May 21 2010, 06:25 AM~17560690
> *OK SO IT'S BEEN SET WERE ALL IN
> 
> 50's CHEVY P/U BUILD OFF
> *


:0 :cheesy: what's the start/end date?


----------



## 408models

MY BAD, 1 MONTH (casue if we do it longer,then we'll all just lose interest)

STARTING TODAY 

SO BY NEXT MEETING THEY SHOULD BE DONE, IF YOU CAN PANCHO TRY AND MAKE IT DOWN


----------



## PINK86REGAL

:biggrin: coo i'll get pics laterr but evryone knows what a 50 p.u. looks like lol. its the coca cola one.


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@May 18 2010, 07:58 PM~17532893
> *60 is gettin there. car is scuffed down here gonna reclear tmorrow..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by 408models_@May 21 2010, 06:39 AM~17560771
> *MY BAD, 1 MONTH (casue if we do it longer,then we'll all just lose interest)
> 
> STARTING TODAY
> 
> SO BY NEXT MEETING THEY SHOULD BE DONE, IF YOU CAN PANCHO TRY AND MAKE IT DOWN
> *


 :cheesy:  ill try to make it :biggrin:


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@May 21 2010, 09:20 AM~17562153
> *:cheesy:    ill try to make it  :biggrin:
> *


COO

U TO PINK, VIA INTERNET VIDEO CONFERANCE :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

> COO
> 
> U TO PINK, VIA INTERNET VIDEO CONFERANCE :biggrin:
> [/quote
> 
> 
> 
> At least via I phone picture confrence ahaha
> 
> jay that 60 is a bad motha fucka


----------



## MKD904

> _Originally posted by 408models_@May 21 2010, 07:25 AM~17560690
> *OK SO IT'S BEEN SET WERE ALL IN
> 
> 50's CHEVY P/U BUILD OFF
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@May 21 2010, 02:49 PM~17563767
> *:biggrin:
> *



exactly nodody got anything t post yet :happysad: :biggrin:


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@May 22 2010, 04:28 PM~17572469
> *exactly nodody got anything t post yet :happysad:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: GOT MINE STARTED THIS WEEKEND


----------



## PINK86REGAL

that color is sick


----------



## 408models

thanks , goin all OG wit this one, trying to build it to see if this color is the way i want to build my 1:1


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by 408models_@May 24 2010, 06:48 AM~17585152
> *:biggrin:  GOT MINE STARTED THIS WEEKEND
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:cheesy: nice color :thumbsup:

I don't know how I'm going to bulid mine :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@May 24 2010, 01:34 PM~17588591
> *:cheesy: nice color :thumbsup:
> 
> I don't know how I'm going to bulid mine :dunno: :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :yes:


----------



## dig_derange

> _Originally posted by lil watcha_@May 6 2010, 09:56 PM~17414636
> *got bored today thru some 5.20's and slammed it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Nice, I'm working on the same kit! Doin it as the wagon. As the traditional convt, I felt bad doing it up any other way than in black, so... getting to having some fun with it. You make any more progress yet?


----------



## rollindeep408

:wow: lookin good guys ill post my lack of progress and build in a bit :happysad:


----------



## jimbo

Dam another good buildoff!!! hno: hno: hno:


----------



## rollindeep408

I'm gona post jay' s build in a bit and I picked up my duece today revell got expensive


----------



## rollindeep408

jay's build


----------



## rollindeep408

:biggrin: this should be fun


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@May 24 2010, 09:36 PM~17594860
> *:biggrin:  this should be fun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



fuuuuuuck! i want one, actually a few :biggrin: {no ****}


----------



## PINK86REGAL

Jay's build










Thanx for postin this for me E.


----------



## pancho1969

:wow: :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@May 18 2010, 06:58 PM~17532893
> *60 is gettin there. car is scuffed down here gonna reclear tmorrow..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



something about them yellow rides man , i like it :cheesy:


----------



## PINK86REGAL

Thanx


----------



## a408nutforyou

*ok heres mine finally....i started it yestruday. :biggrin: *


----------



## Kidblack

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@May 24 2010, 10:36 PM~17594860
> *:biggrin:  this should be fun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


so the 62 impalas are out


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@May 25 2010, 11:06 PM~17606956
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok heres mine finally....i started it yestruday. :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :cheesy: hno: :thumbsup:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@May 26 2010, 01:06 AM~17606956
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok heres mine finally....i started it yestruday. :biggrin:
> *


  I just started on a cab


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@May 26 2010, 01:06 AM~17606956
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok heres mine finally....i started it yestruday. :biggrin:
> *


looks good so far.


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Kidblack_@May 26 2010, 01:59 AM~17607306
> *so the 62 impalas are out
> *


some people say yes.some say no.i havnt seen shit yet.


----------



## eastside1989

Nice Projects Guy's... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@May 18 2010, 07:58 PM~17532893
> *60 is gettin there. car is scuffed down here gonna reclear tmorrow..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


bad ass


----------



## 408models

ACTUALLY HERES WERE I'M AT:










:biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by 408models_@May 26 2010, 02:00 PM~17611534
> *ACTUALLY HERES WERE I'M AT:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


metal specs?


----------



## 408models

J/K :biggrin: THATS MY OLD 50 P/U I DID A WHILE BACK


but yes; metal specs


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by 408models_@May 26 2010, 02:02 PM~17611564
> *J/K  :biggrin:  THATS MY OLD 50 P/U I DID A WHILE BACK
> but yes; metal specs
> *


 :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by 408models_@May 26 2010, 12:00 PM~17611534
> *ACTUALLY HERES WERE I'M AT:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :0 

Got mine done last night :cheesy: 










Jk mine still in the stripper :happysad:


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@May 26 2010, 12:21 PM~17611800
> *:0
> 
> Got mine done last night  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jk mine still in the stripper  :happysad:
> *


DAMN, :0 must of a had a big cooter :roflmao:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by 408models_@May 26 2010, 04:24 PM~17611842
> *DAMN,  :0  must of a had a big cooter :roflmao:
> *





:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@May 26 2010, 02:21 PM~17611800
> *:0
> 
> Got mine done last night  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jk mine still in the stripper  :happysad:
> *



:nono: cheaters 


































































:biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@May 25 2010, 08:40 AM~17597087
> *Jay's  build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanx for postin this for me E.
> *


well cant believe how it looks now :wow:


----------



## a408nutforyou

> _Originally posted by 408models+May 26 2010, 01:00 PM~17611534-->
> 
> 
> 
> ACTUALLY HERES WERE I'M AT:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> are we doin a chopped cab build off. :biggrin:
> did u clear before u glued together?mine all painted toooo....its been awhile since i did a 50 pickup
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-rollindeep408_@May 26 2010, 12:52 PM~17611431
> *  I just started on a cab
> *


u choppin too fool  :nosad:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@May 27 2010, 07:46 PM~17626766
> *are we doin a chopped cab build off. :biggrin:
> did u clear before u glued together?mine all painted toooo....its been awhile since i did a 50 pickup
> u choppin too fool   :nosad:
> *



:roflmao: naw bro read those are old builds lol :biggrin: 

no im going all og pics will be up tomorow i just got done clearing shit :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL

*60 is done!!*


----------



## [email protected]

thats too sick J


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@May 25 2010, 07:40 AM~17597087
> *Jay's  build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanx for postin this for me E.
> *


**updates* ran out of glue. gotta finish the jambs


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@May 29 2010, 07:56 AM~17639701
> *60 is done!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


BEAUTIFUL!!!


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by [email protected]+May 29 2010, 06:02 AM~17639720-->
> 
> 
> 
> thats too sick J
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Trendsetta 68_@May 29 2010, 08:02 AM~17640217
> *BEAUTIFUL!!!
> 
> *



thanx alot homie's!! i finished gluen it and it left with its happy owner  :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@May 29 2010, 05:56 AM~17639701
> *60 is done!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



STRAIGHT UP SICK JAY!!!! :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Models IV Life

NICE 60 HOMIE!!


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@May 29 2010, 06:56 AM~17639701
> *60 is done!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:boink: :boink: :naughty:


----------



## PINK86REGAL

Thanx everyone for the comments. I appreciate it! 
I got a lot done to the truck today. All the jambs,suspension swap... Hopefully primer tomorrow


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@May 30 2010, 06:53 PM~17649051
> *Thanx everyone for the comments. I appreciate it!
> I got a lot done to the truck today. All the jambs,suspension swap... Hopefully primer tomorrow
> *




:scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: What you got brewin' over there Jay... :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@May 30 2010, 06:58 PM~17649076
> *:scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize: What you got brewin' over there Jay... :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> *


Took off the 
Factory leafspring shit. Added a_arms with springs in front and Reg. Rearend with coilover setup


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@May 30 2010, 07:14 PM~17649168
> *Took off the
> Factory leafspring shit. Added a_arms with springs in front and  Reg. Rearend with coilover setup
> *



:wow: :wow: :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@May 30 2010, 06:14 PM~17649168
> *Took off the
> Factory leafspring shit. Added a_arms with springs in front and  Reg. Rearend with coilover setup
> *


 :wow: :wow: were the pics :cheesy:


----------



## PINK86REGAL

2morrow I wil. I'm on the fone typin this.


----------



## a408nutforyou

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@May 29 2010, 05:56 AM~17639701
> *60 is done!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: 







:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## PINK86REGAL

Thanx alot jhonny!! 

Where the new pics of your truck? Can't wait to see it


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@May 31 2010, 08:03 PM~17657595
> *Thanx alot jhonny!!
> 
> Where the new pics of your truck? Can't wait to see it
> *



X2


----------



## 408models

*SO I HAD SOME TIME THIS WEEKEND TO GET SOME PAINTING DONE. DID MOSTLY CLEARING BUT STILL A FEW PARTS TO PAINT. WHEELS ARE JUST FOR MOCK UP, WAITIN ON SOME ARTS :biggrin: *


----------



## 408models

*EVEN HAD TIME SO GET BACK TO THIS CUSTOM 50:*


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jun 1 2010, 02:26 PM~17665506
> *SO I HAD SOME TIME THIS WEEKEND TO GET SOME PAINTING DONE. DID MOSTLY CLEARING BUT STILL A FEW PARTS TO PAINT. WHEELS ARE JUST FOR MOCK UP, WAITIN ON SOME ARTS :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




You bAstid :biggrin:


----------



## DEUCES76

weres ur pics evan :wave:


----------



## PINK86REGAL

Lookin good! I like that color


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jun 1 2010, 03:29 PM~17665540
> *EVEN HAD TIME SO GET BACK TO THIS CUSTOM 50:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: beautiful!


----------



## Met8to

Hey nice trucks lookn good here are a couple piks of mine if u guys dnt mind me postin them
















the fire wall all bondo up


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

> _Originally posted by Met8to_@Jun 1 2010, 08:09 PM~17670150
> *Hey nice trucks lookn good here are a couple piks of mine if u guys dnt mind me postin them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fire wall all bondo up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



sup marc, im liking that color combo


----------



## Met8to

> _Originally posted by zbstr90222_@Jun 1 2010, 09:15 PM~17670206
> *sup marc, im liking that color combo
> *


2 reasons for the combo 1. Is my fav NFL team RAIDERs lol and 2. Is I gotta go old skoo paint job for an old skoo ride


----------



## rollindeep408

this is santos project lay it low member god6869



















hmmm :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

some 57 pics :uh:


----------



## rollindeep408

and really ruff mock up picks of my 50 :happysad:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

some nice paint right there shines like crazy!!! what color is that?


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jun 1 2010, 03:26 PM~17665506
> *SO I HAD SOME TIME THIS WEEKEND TO GET SOME PAINTING DONE. DID MOSTLY CLEARING BUT STILL A FEW PARTS TO PAINT. WHEELS ARE JUST FOR MOCK UP, WAITIN ON SOME ARTS :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That color is beautiful !


----------



## a408nutforyou

*more updates.......................*


----------



## [email protected]

game over :biggrin:


----------



## a408nutforyou

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408+Jun 1 2010, 10:17 AM~17663813-->
> 
> 
> 
> X2
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :buttkick:
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-PINK86REGAL_@May 31 2010, 07:03 PM~17657595
> *Thanx alot jhonny!!
> 
> Where the new pics of your truck? Can't wait to see it
> *


jus posted :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

[/quote]
sweet paint job. thats a nice green. that strippen is off the hook! :wow:


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jun 2 2010, 07:56 PM~17680279
> *game over :biggrin:
> *


X2 :worship: :worship: :thumbsup:

Btw nice glasses I need to get me some maybe I can paint like you johny :biggrin:


----------



## pancho1969

> *more updates.......................*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/quo


----------



## rollindeep408

> *more updates.......................*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/quo
> [/quote
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn I quit !!!!!!!!!! :tongue: :biggrin:
Click to expand...


----------



## jevries

> *more updates.......................*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/quo
> 
> 
> 
> Tight as hell homie!!
Click to expand...


----------



## a408nutforyou

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Jun 2 2010, 09:12 PM~17680495
> *X2 :worship: :worship: :thumbsup:
> 
> Btw nice glasses I need to get me some maybe I can paint like you johny :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: my eyes getn messed up from tattooing :wow:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Jun 3 2010, 02:56 AM~17682407
> *:thumbsup: my eyes getn messed up from tattooing :wow:
> *


  

















































you getting olllllddd foo :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

:wow: That truck is sick !


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou+Jun 2 2010, 08:53 PM~17680245-->
> 
> 
> 
> *more updates.......................*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-a408nutforyou_@Jun 2 2010, 08:59 PM~17680323
> *jus posted :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: :wow: :uh: yea i seen that! thanx i just threw mines away!!!

shit is pure sick. i wish i can stripe like that


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Jun 2 2010, 07:53 PM~17680245
> *"OG 50 P/U BUILD OFF" *


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jun 3 2010, 07:35 AM~17683571
> *SON OF A B$^#&   YOU JUST COULDNT KEEP IT SIMPLE COULD YOU, DAMN IT!!!!
> :biggrin:  J/K LOOKS SIK BRO,  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> [b]MAN, MAYBE WE SHOULD OF SAID "OG 50 P/U BUILD OFF" *
> [/b]



:biggrin: i ONLY build lowriders! and evry now and then big wheel rides :cheesy:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jun 3 2010, 08:35 AM~17683571
> *SON OF A B$^#&   YOU JUST COULDNT KEEP IT SIMPLE COULD YOU, DAMN IT!!!!
> :biggrin:  J/K LOOKS SIK BRO,  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> MAN, MAYBE WE SHOULD OF SAID "OG 50 P/U BUILD OFF"
> *



Ya you and I both went og we in a difrent class :biggrin:


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL+Jun 3 2010, 09:22 AM~17685139-->
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin: i  ONLY build lowriders! and evry now and then big wheel rides :cheesy:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> <!--QuoteBegin-rollindeep408_@Jun 3 2010, 09:28 AM~17685187
> *Ya you and I both went og we in a difrent class  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jun 3 2010, 01:33 PM~17685230
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> *






wud up homie? you get my pm yet?


----------



## bugs-one

Troka's looking bad ass, mayne. :thumbsup:


----------



## rollindeep408

whats crackin pancho :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

more progress on santos build up :biggrin: 





































diggin his 3 window cab in the background


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jun 3 2010, 06:05 PM~17689332
> *whats crackin pancho :biggrin:
> *


:wave: nothin much I finally decided which route I'm goin with :cheesy: 

I'm gona use the wheels in the back and build a bit of a custom frame :happysad:. Never done that before so will see what happens


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Jun 3 2010, 10:12 PM~17690762
> *:wave: nothin much I finally decided which route I'm goin with  :cheesy:
> 
> I'm gona use the wheels in the back and build a bit of a custom frame  :happysad:. Never done that before so will see what happens
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 going to be bad ass


----------



## brantstevens

the rear wheels look sick id def go with them, gunna look good!


----------



## PINK86REGAL

Santos truck lookin sick. I didn't know they came 3 window or its custom? Was goin same color now I got a change in color lol. Imma try to have pic later.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

builds are lookin' good fellas !


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Jun 2 2010, 08:53 PM~17680245
> *more updates.......................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 damn all of a sudden there are a buch of good builds going on everywhere :0 :0 :0 that truck is tight as hell :cheesy:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jun 4 2010, 05:54 AM~17693468
> *Santos truck lookin sick. I didn't know they came 3 window or its custom? Was goin same color now I got a change in color lol.  Imma try to have pic later.
> *



me either aparently a few kits were squeeked out that way :0 :0


----------



## 408models

yup had 2 way way waaaaay back in the days


----------



## a408nutforyou

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jun 3 2010, 10:28 AM~17685187
> *Ya you and I both went og we in a difrent class  :biggrin:
> *


who old now ***** :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Jun 4 2010, 05:13 PM~17698122
> *who old now ***** :biggrin:
> *



Lmao it's all good celebrity you still older :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

posting up progress for pinkregal here you go j :biggrin: simply bad ass




















:worship:


----------



## PINK86REGAL

Thanx postin for me E. These are craapy pics from my fone. Can't see the flakes in these pics. Bed floor is clear.


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jun 5 2010, 05:41 AM~17701587
> *Thanx postin for me E. These are craapy pics from my fone. Can't see the flakes in these pics. Bed floor is clear.
> *



That's what homies are for :biggrin: 


On that note I'm gona post Santos pics soon and this bitch is hott too :wow:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Dec 19 2008, 11:59 AM~12475397
> *AND ME: 408MODELS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :tears:


----------



## pancho1969

Got a lil work done on my truck :cheesy:


----------



## MKD904

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Jun 6 2010, 12:04 PM~17709000
> *Got a lil work done on my truck  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Beautiful.....very nice work..I'm gonna jack this.


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Jun 6 2010, 11:11 AM~17709041
> *Beautiful.....very nice work..I'm gonna jack this.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

updates on santos project :wow: 










better angle to see the flake


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jun 4 2010, 08:40 AM~17694072
> *builds are lookin' good fellas !
> *



thanks homie these guys all goin big :biggrin:


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jun 6 2010, 05:26 PM~17711173
> *updates on santos project :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> better angle to see the flake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :cheesy:  nice and wet my favorite :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Jun 6 2010, 07:39 PM~17711269
> *:0  :cheesy:   nice and wet my favorite :biggrin: :thumbsup:
> *



thats upol clear


----------



## rollindeep408

and here is where im at on mine as of right now


----------



## pancho1969

:wow: aww shhiiet evan bringing out the goodies :cheesy: 
Those aircleaners :thumbsup:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Jun 6 2010, 08:53 PM~17711936
> *:wow: aww shhiiet evan bringing out the goodies  :cheesy:
> Those aircleaners :thumbsup:
> *


the ones next to the cab right?

i think they go well with the blinds :biggrin:


----------



## pancho1969

Any pics with them on?


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Jun 6 2010, 08:57 PM~17711980
> *Any pics with them on?
> *



no not yet i would have to cut the tabs off the top of the carbs i set them both on there looks sick gives it a little more of a custom look on the engine :biggrin:


----------



## pancho1969

:thumbsup:


----------



## rollindeep408

> and here is where im at on mine as of right now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/quote


----------



## rookiefromcali

GREAT WORK ON ALL OF THE TRUCKS TABLE SCRAPERS....>!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

EVAN WHERE CAN I GET ME ONE OF THOSE LIL HATS AT...?  SHOOT ME A PM....



> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jun 6 2010, 07:45 PM~17711850
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## rollindeep408

> GREAT WORK ON ALL OF THE TRUCKS TABLE SCRAPERS....>!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> EVAN WHERE CAN I GET ME ONE OF THOSE LIL HATS AT...?  SHOOT ME A PM....
> [/quote
> :roflmao: I searched a gang of hobbie stores to find that shit. lol I'll pm you I got other goodies too can't lay it all out there yet :biggrin: Till my build is done


----------



## pancho1969

> GREAT WORK ON ALL OF THE TRUCKS TABLE SCRAPERS....>!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> EVAN WHERE CAN I GET ME ONE OF THOSE LIL HATS AT...?  SHOOT ME A PM....
> [/quote
> :roflmao: I searched a gang of hobbie stores to find that shit. lol I'll pm you I got other goodies too can't lay it all out there yet :biggrin: Till my build is done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hno:
Click to expand...


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Jun 7 2010, 05:15 PM~17719760
> *hno:
> *



nothing special lol im just tryin to keep up with you guys :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL

Evan the truck is comin out sick! The engine is serious. We all killin this buildoff.


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jun 7 2010, 08:09 PM~17722192
> *Evan the truck is comin out sick! The engine is serious. We all killin this buildoff.
> *




X2! :wow: Everyones GETTIN' DOWN on this one! :wow: All styles too!!! :cheesy:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL+Jun 7 2010, 09:09 PM~17722192-->
> 
> 
> 
> Evan the truck is comin out sick! The engine is serious. We all killin this buildoff.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks . very true :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-jimbo_@Jun 8 2010, 10:06 AM~17726580
> *X2! :wow: Everyones GETTIN' DOWN on this one! :wow: All styles too!!! :cheesy:
> *


varitey is. The spice of life :biggrin: and thanks for the comps


----------



## jimbo

:biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Jun 9 2010, 06:55 PM~17741679
> *:biggrin:
> *



you got a pm homeslice :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo

I got you Evv....


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Jun 9 2010, 09:19 PM~17743332
> *I got you Evv....
> *



Coo I'll send it your way to cast for the lay it low folks :cheesy:


----------



## 408models

SORRY CELL PIC, :angry: DIGI BATTERY IS DEAD. GOOD PICS TONIGHT HOPFULLY


----------



## PINK86REGAL

These suck,I know! I'm using the fone take the pics and come online. Tomorrow ill have finished nice pics.
Here are some pics of the setup.Clear bed floor to see everythin in the bottom. Made 2 pumps, 4 adex dumps. 2 optima batteries.hardlines ran to all 4 cylinders.


----------



## Tonioseven

Pure sickness takin' place in here, fellas!!! I love it!!


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jun 10 2010, 07:02 PM~17753882
> *These suck,I know! I'm using the fone take the pics and come online. Tomorrow ill have finished nice pics.
> Here are some pics of the setup.Clear bed floor to see everythin in the bottom. Made 2 pumps, 4 adex dumps. 2 optima batteries.hardlines ran to all 4 cylinders.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:wow: Dam jay those pics do suck haha but the truck is lookin nice :thumbsup:. Can't wait for the good pics :biggrin:


----------



## pancho1969

:cheesy:


----------



## a408nutforyou

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Jun 10 2010, 09:25 PM~17754927
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :tears:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Jun 10 2010, 11:25 PM~17754927
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


now thats layin frame! :wow: very nice.


----------



## betoscustoms

:wave: Smiley, Evan, Johnny and Pancho

Rides are looking firme. Hope to see you Homies soon.


----------



## 408models

all trucks looks good fella. will post my pics in a sec


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jun 10 2010, 10:06 PM~17756049
> *all trucks looks good fella. will post my pics in a sec
> *


SEC's up Homie :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou+Jun 10 2010, 11:53 PM~17755873-->
> 
> 
> 
> :tears:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> x2 :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 11 2010, 12:05 AM~17756037
> *:wave: Smiley, Evan, Johnny , Pancho, jayson, and santos
> 
> Rides are looking firme. Hope to see you Homies soon.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> gracias carnal. cant wait to see your bomba  :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-408models_@Jun 11 2010, 12:06 AM~17756049
> *all trucks looks good fella. will post my pics in a sec
> *


 hno:


----------



## 408models

*OK SO IT WASN'T A SECOND, I GOT COUGHT UP TRYING TO FINISH PAINTING AND DETAIL *:happysad: *TOO MUCH WORK* :biggrin:


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jun 11 2010, 10:16 AM~17758483
> *OK SO IT WASN'T A SECOND, I GOT COUGHT UP TRYING TO FINISH PAINTING AND DETAIL :happysad:  TOO MUCH WORK :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## pancho1969

^^^ :wow: :wow: super clean


----------



## MKD904

Lovin the 50


----------



## Esoteric

the color on that 50 is holdin


----------



## betoscustoms

Looking firme Smiley, worth the wait.


----------



## PINK86REGAL

clear bed floor, 2pumps,4adex dumps 2 optima batts. hadlines runnin through chassi..


----------



## lowlow94

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jun 11 2010, 02:58 PM~17761791
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> clear bed floor, 2pumps,4adex dumps 2 optima batts. hadlines runnin through chassi..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 NICE CLEAR BED


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by 408models+Jun 11 2010, 09:16 AM~17758483-->
> 
> 
> 
> *OK SO IT WASN'T A SECOND, I GOT COUGHT UP TRYING TO FINISH PAINTING AND DETAIL *:happysad:  *TOO MUCH WORK* :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-PINK86REGAL_@Jun 11 2010, 03:58 PM~17761791
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> clear bed floor, 2pumps,4adex dumps 2 optima batts. hadlines runnin through chassi..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



my hats off to both of you guys :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jun 11 2010, 06:49 PM~17762233
> *my hats off to both of you guys  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *



X2
Great looking builds!


----------



## Models IV Life

SMILEY IS THAT POD GREEN ON YOUR TRUCK?


----------



## rollindeep408

hno: pulling a late nighter :run: :420:


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life+Jun 11 2010, 08:48 PM~17764798-->
> 
> 
> 
> SMILEY IS THAT POD GREEN ON YOUR TRUCK?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nah, its APPLE GREEN, rustolium can
> <!--QuoteBegin-rollindeep408_@Jun 12 2010, 12:45 AM~17765960
> *hno:  pulling a late nighter :run:  :420:
> *


 :yessad: went to bed at 3 am


----------



## importmadness

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jun 11 2010, 08:16 AM~17758483
> *OK SO IT WASN'T A SECOND, I GOT COUGHT UP TRYING TO FINISH PAINTING AND DETAIL :happysad:  TOO MUCH WORK :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


very nice


----------



## 408models

WELL ALMOST THERE, SOME FINALL DETAIL LATER AND ITS DONE :biggrin: 
*FLASHLIGHT*








































































*BLINDS, (thanks to the homie evan)*








*ANTENNA*


----------



## 408models




----------



## MARINATE

THATS SICK HOMIE..


----------



## Guest

Looks good nice touch with those extra details. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## josh 78

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jun 12 2010, 09:37 PM~17768467
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: I LIKE IT ALOT......NICE DETAILS


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jun 12 2010, 01:20 PM~17767941
> *nah, its APPLE GREEN, rustolium can
> 
> :yessad: went to bed at 3 am
> *



ya me too :420:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jun 12 2010, 02:32 PM~17768437
> *WELL ALMOST THERE, SOME FINALL DETAIL LATER AND ITS DONE :biggrin:
> FLASHLIGHT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BLINDS, (thanks to the homie evan)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ANTENNA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



cant wait to see it all done with goodies :biggrin:


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by 85Biarittz_@Jun 12 2010, 01:07 PM~17768692
> *Looks good nice touch with those extra details. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



X2 :wow: :wow:


----------



## a408nutforyou

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Jun 12 2010, 03:17 PM~17769040
> *X2  :wow:  :wow:
> *


 :wow: x4 :biggrin: jus plain



x3 :tongue:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Jun 12 2010, 05:11 PM~17769319
> *:wow: x4 :biggrin: jus plain
> x3 :tongue:
> *


 :uh: 






































































































:biggrin:


----------



## Models IV Life

LOOKS SICK SMILELY!


----------



## warsr67

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jun 12 2010, 02:37 PM~17768467
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


RIDE IS LOOKING BADDDDDDDDDDDDDD.


----------



## darkside customs

That truck came out sick.... Nice choice of wheels and the Jack in the Crack antenna is pretty sick too....


----------



## bugs-one

Nice troka, bro.


----------



## PINK86REGAL

sick, smiley!


----------



## crenshaw magraw

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jun 12 2010, 08:32 PM~17768437
> *WELL ALMOST THERE, SOME FINALL DETAIL LATER AND ITS DONE :biggrin:
> FLASHLIGHT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BLINDS, (thanks to the homie evan)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ANTENNA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMM now thats gangsta. lovin them accesories


nice build
:thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Jun 13 2010, 05:49 PM~17775548
> *DAMM now thats gangsta. lovin them accesories
> nice build
> :thumbsup:
> *



X2! Thats serious!!!!!!!


----------



## rollindeep408

hno: i got to get more time in on my truck 


on another note you ready for this lac j ??? :0 :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jun 12 2010, 01:32 PM~17768437
> *WELL ALMOST THERE, SOME FINALL DETAIL LATER AND ITS DONE :biggrin:
> FLASHLIGHT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BLINDS, (thanks to the homie evan)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ANTENNA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




BADDASS DOGG... :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## 408models

THANKS FELLAS FOR THE COMPS, BUT THIS IS ONLY BOUT 90% DONE, STILL GOT MORE TO ADD


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jun 14 2010, 07:50 PM~17787208
> *hno: i got to get more time in on my truck
> on another note you ready for this lac j ??? :0  :biggrin:
> *


ooo im ready!! BUT..... r u ready for this lac? lol


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jun 15 2010, 11:01 AM~17792671
> *ooo im ready!! BUT..... r u ready for this lac? lol
> *


 :0 you ready know the deal :biggrin: let's do this soon as I finish my truck gona have to have us a east coast vs west coast battle :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL

O yes! East vs West it is ready when u r


----------



## MARINATE

:0 :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jun 15 2010, 06:56 PM~17796953
> *O yes! East vs West it is ready when u r
> *


----------



## a408nutforyou

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jun 15 2010, 01:27 PM~17794505
> *:0  you ready know the deal  :biggrin: let's do this soon as I finish my truck gona have to have us a east coast vs west coast battle :wow:  :biggrin:
> *


speak for yourself ***** :nono: 





























:roflmao: u know im down to clown.....j/k :happysad:


----------



## 408models

*well lil by lil it's getting there, i added now the VISOR, TAILGATE CHAINS and made CLEAR EYELASH COVER but will be painting them clear green. * ,* So almost done, some small detail and it should be done soon. Also added some pics of the motor* 
:biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

[/quote]
do you have a spare for the side?? if not i think i have the same wheels.


----------



## 408models

yes i do  thanks, i just been working on trying to come up with the holder for it  should all be done soon, but bumpers will change when i get the ones from jimbo, then i'll send them out to be chromed :biggrin:


----------



## kykustoms

that chevy looks badass i like the headlight visors...where did the tailgate chain come from?


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Jun 17 2010, 07:26 AM~17813870
> *that chevy looks badass i like the headlight visors...where did the tailgate chain come from?
> *


thanks, the homie rollindeep408 hooked it up with a nice strand, then i made the hooks, but im gonna try and make the hook holes on the tailgate and bed later like in the pic


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jun 17 2010, 08:38 AM~17813535
> *well lil by lil it's getting there, i added now the VISOR,  TAILGATE CHAINS and made CLEAR EYELASH COVER but will be painting them clear green.   , So almost done, some small detail and it should be done soon. Also added some pics of the motor
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Damn a hook and eye this just got serious :wow:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jun 17 2010, 10:24 AM~17813857
> *yes i do  thanks, i just been working on trying to come up with the holder for it  should all be done soon, but bumpers will change when i get the ones from jimbo, then i'll send them out to be chromed  :biggrin:
> *


nice!!!


----------



## PINK86REGAL

a 66 im doin for a homie....
it will be baby blue with candy blue and differents shades of blue patterns


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jun 17 2010, 12:50 PM~17815832
> *a 66 im doin for a homie....
> it will be baby blue with candy blue and differents shades of blue patterns
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :wow:


----------



## PINK86REGAL

:biggrin: im workin on something waitin for the lac!! lol j.k.


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jun 17 2010, 01:21 PM~17816072
> *:biggrin:  im workin on something waitin for the lac!! lol j.k.
> *



Westcoast :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jun 17 2010, 12:26 PM~17816109
> *<span style=\'color:blue\'>EASTCOAST!* :biggrin:


----------



## Models IV Life

WAITING FOR MY PACKAGE FROM JIMBO TOO


----------



## lowlow94

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jun 17 2010, 12:29 PM~17816130
> *dont sleep on the... EASTCOAST! :biggrin:
> *


YOU GOT THAT RIGHT


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL+Jun 17 2010, 01:29 PM~17816130-->
> 
> 
> 
> dont sleep on the... *EASTCOAST!* :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin: neva that homie lets let the cars do all the talking  :0 :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Models IV [email protected] 17 2010, 08:10 PM~17819328
> *WAITING FOR MY PACKAGE FROM JIMBO TOO
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> cant wait to see yours done one of my all time favorites
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-lowlow94_@Jun 17 2010, 08:13 PM~17819354
> *YOU GOT THAT RIGHT
> *


:biggrin:


----------



## lil watcha

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jun 17 2010, 07:38 AM~17813535
> *well lil by lil it's getting there, i added now the VISOR,  TAILGATE CHAINS and made CLEAR EYELASH COVER but will be painting them clear green.   , So almost done, some small detail and it should be done soon. Also added some pics of the motor
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


truck looks bad ass you got down on this bro


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by lil watcha_@Jun 17 2010, 09:52 PM~17820009
> *truck looks bad ass you got down on this bro
> *



:wave: :h5:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jun 17 2010, 12:50 PM~17815832
> *a 66 im doin for a homie....
> it will be baby blue with candy blue and differents shades of blue patterns
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



clean 66 for page 66 :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Jun 17 2010, 07:10 PM~17819328
> *WAITING FOR MY PACKAGE FROM JIMBO TOO
> *



  Next week... :wow: :cheesy: :wow: :wow:


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jun 17 2010, 07:38 AM~17813535
> *well lil by lil it's getting there, i added now the VISOR,  TAILGATE CHAINS and made CLEAR EYELASH COVER but will be painting them clear green.   , So almost done, some small detail and it should be done soon. Also added some pics of the motor
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:wow: BADDASS BRO... :wow: :wow:


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jun 17 2010, 11:50 AM~17815832
> *a 66 im doin for a homie....
> it will be baby blue with candy blue and differents shades of blue patterns
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




Dam Jay! :cheesy:


----------



## johnnys121

VERY NICE :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rollindeep408

This Thursday is the finish date for the 50 pick up build off :0 hope I finish :happysad:


----------



## lil watcha

finally found some time today to finish my 60 after wanting to throw it away cuz these kits fit like shit


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by lil watcha_@Jun 20 2010, 09:15 PM~17841484
> *finally found some time today to finish my 60 after wanting to throw it away cuz these kits fit like shit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



That is fuckn bad ass man :0 :wow: :worship:


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jun 20 2010, 11:52 PM~17842796
> *That is fuckn bad ass man  :0  :wow:  :worship:
> *


X2!!


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jun 21 2010, 01:39 PM~17846034
> *X2!!
> *



60 looks wet!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by lil watcha_@Jun 20 2010, 10:15 PM~17841484
> *finally found some time today to finish my 60 after wanting to throw it away cuz these kits fit like shit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Homie I'm glad you stuck with it cause that '60 is *SICK!*


----------



## Models IV Life

NICE 60!!! :biggrin:


----------



## lil watcha

Thanks


----------



## 408models

yeah that black beast came out sik bro, nice work


----------



## darkside customs

Nice 60 Impala bro


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jun 21 2010, 09:53 PM~17850792
> *yeah that black beast came out sik bro, nice work
> *



looks charcoal grey to me :dunno:


----------



## lil watcha

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jun 21 2010, 09:21 PM~17851151
> *looks charcoal grey to me  :dunno:
> *


it's a dark green with green spokes


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by lil watcha_@Jun 21 2010, 10:32 PM~17851221
> *it's a dark green with green spokes
> *



damn i can tell its not black so my computer is good but not that good lol :wow:


----------



## rollindeep408

Ready jay 

For eastcoast :biggrin:

so lets do this with the 63's jay  we do a caddy build off with the club maybe :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL

That will diffenately work! I will post my entry pic later or wheb u make the post. Eastcoast ready!


----------



## pancho1969

^^^ :wow:


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Jun 23 2010, 07:40 AM~17864556
> *^^^ :wow:
> *


Samething I said! Evan called me out. Said I can't build shit,blah blah! Lol naw j.k.
Its a lil buildoff we had talked bout a while ago.


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jun 23 2010, 06:49 AM~17864606
> *Samething I said! Evan called me out. Said I can't build shit,blah blah! Lol naw j.k.
> Its a lil buildoff we had talked bout a while ago.
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Jun 23 2010, 06:40 AM~17864556
> *^^^ :wow:
> *


wut up bro, u comeing down to the meeting tomorrow?


----------



## 408models

*OK HERE IS SOME MORE ADD ONS* :biggrin: *I FINISHED THE SPARE TIRE HOLDER YESTERDAY AND TIRES IS REMOVEABLE :biggrin: , PAINTED SOME SMALL TOUCH UP AND STILL GOT MORE TO DO SO HOPPEFULLY I CAN FINSH IT BY TOMORROW. * hno:


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jun 23 2010, 06:55 AM~17864644
> *wut up bro, u comeing down to the meeting tomorrow?
> *


 :nosad: naw not gona be able to make it. short on cash and truck ain't even close to being done


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Jun 23 2010, 07:13 AM~17864751
> *:nosad:  naw not gona be able to make it. short on cash and truck ain't even close to being done
> *


 :happysad: damn that sucks bro, well hopefully next meeting


----------



## rollindeep408

> Samething I said! Evan called me out. Said I can't build shit,blah blah! Lol naw j.k.
> Its a lil buildoff we had talked bout a while ago.
> [/
> 
> Lol what I said was yo eastcoast are you there ??  :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL

Evan im ready homeboy :0 :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL

on another note this one should be done by tonight aswell :biggrin: 
updates! :biggrin: 
















yes all 4 drs open! :biggrin: 








still needs front of rear end and driveshaft. (its getting there)


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jun 23 2010, 12:47 PM~17866336
> *Evan im ready homeboy  :0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 Fuck it might as well start today and end by the next meeting :biggrin: I'll post mine when I get home


----------



## 408models

MORE ADD-ONS :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jun 23 2010, 11:55 AM~17866402
> *on another note this one should be done by tonight aswell :biggrin:
> updates! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes all 4 drs open! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still needs front of rear end and driveshaft. (its getting there)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 :cheesy: was this the baby blue one?


----------



## PINK86REGAL

Yes it is chawper


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jun 23 2010, 11:55 AM~17866402
> *on another note this one should be done by tonight aswell :biggrin:
> updates! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes all 4 drs open! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still needs front of rear end and driveshaft. (its getting there)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




Straight SICKNESS right here Jay bird!!! :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL

Thanx a lot jim!!


----------



## pancho1969

Builds are lookin good fellas :thumbsup:

This truck should have been today but this I as far as I got  . I didn't want to cut holes in the bed so I used mkd's false floor idea  thanks mike :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Jun 24 2010, 10:55 PM~17881264
> *Builds are lookin good fellas :thumbsup:
> 
> This truck should have been  today but this I as far as I got  . I didn't want to cut holes in the bed so I used mkd's false floor idea  thanks mike :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


It's all good Pancho Johny dint finish either im sure you guys will get them done yours coming out really sick alot of nice trucks at the meeting and a very nice green 60 :biggrin: sounds like we are doing another month long build off with 62 impalas  I'm gona try :happysad:


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jun 23 2010, 06:06 PM~17869616
> *Yes it is chawper
> *



:cheesy: sweeet


----------



## rollindeep408

:biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

well ive been slackin on pics but im gonna post what ive been up too i still got other pics to post but for some reason my email is not acepting them  

my truck not done but just about few little details left


----------



## rollindeep408

and my club build duece and the westcoast vs eastcoast tre build  














once again sorry for the lousy ass pics :angry:

got this one painted now


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jun 28 2010, 05:23 AM~17904479
> *well ive been slackin on pics but im gonna post what ive been up too i still got other pics to post but for some reason my email is not acepting them
> 
> my truck not done but just about few little details left
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





this is real sick! sick ass work bro! :thumbsup:


----------



## pancho1969

Builds lookin good evan :thumbsup:. were u get the bumper guards for the 63 :wow: ?


----------



## MARINATE

SICK LOOKING BUILDS HOMIES


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Jun 28 2010, 08:49 AM~17905182
> *Builds lookin good evan :thumbsup:. were u get the bumper guards for the 63 :wow: ?
> *


 I got the guard from crusinlow a while ago 

Thanks for the comps guys


----------



## 408models

bout to go pick up the duece today,


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jun 28 2010, 10:11 AM~17905688
> *I got the guard from crusinlow a while ago
> 
> Thanks for the comps guys
> *


GONNA HAVE SOME COMING OUT REAL SOON HERE


----------



## rollindeep408

jayson's build soo far the eastcoast is killin :wow:


----------



## rollindeep408

once again sorry for the lousy ass pics :angry:
[/quote]

this bad boy is in paint im happy with the color  :biggrin:

side thought i wonder if eric will like my wheels :wow: :0 :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jun 28 2010, 10:16 AM~17905711
> *  bout to go pick up the duece today,
> *



hno: when that shows up we are in trouble :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jun 23 2010, 09:08 AM~17864726
> *OK HERE  IS SOME MORE ADD ONS  :biggrin:  I FINISHED THE SPARE TIRE HOLDER YESTERDAY AND TIRES IS REMOVEABLE  :biggrin: , PAINTED SOME SMALL TOUCH UP AND STILL GOT MORE TO DO SO HOPPEFULLY I CAN FINSH IT BY TOMORROW.  hno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


bad ass


----------



## lil watcha

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jun 28 2010, 02:26 AM~17904480
> *and my club build duece and the westcoast vs eastcoast tre build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> once again sorry for the lousy ass pics :angry:
> *


builds are lookin good 
I jus painted the motor and primered my 62


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by lil watcha_@Jun 28 2010, 09:22 PM~17911939
> *builds are lookin good
> I jus painted the motor and primered my 62
> *



nice i just primed mine too :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL

Here is my 63 from evan and my buildoff. "West vs East"
Kandy purple patterns on light lavendar. Still got a lot more on the paint but its a start.


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jun 28 2010, 10:28 PM~17912751
> *Here is my 63 from evan and my buildoff. "West vs East"
> Kandy purple patterns on light lavendar. Still got a lot more on the paint but its a start.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: SICK JASON :wow:


----------



## truscale

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jun 23 2010, 01:14 PM~17866937
> *MORE ADD-ONS  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Truck came out nice.


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jun 28 2010, 10:28 PM~17912751
> *Here is my 63 from evan and my buildoff. "West vs East"
> Kandy purple patterns on light lavendar. Still got a lot more on the paint but its a start.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 Damn jay you ain't playin homeboy :wow:


----------



## truscale

> once again sorry for the lousy ass pics :angry:


this bad boy is in paint im happy with the color  :biggrin:

side thought i wonder if eric will like my wheels :wow: :0 :biggrin:
[/quote]



Is that a real car or are those Truscale wheels????????? :biggrin: :biggrin: :0 :cheesy:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jun 28 2010, 10:28 PM~17912751
> *Here is my 63 from evan and my buildoff. "West vs East"
> Kandy purple patterns on light lavendar. Still got a lot more on the paint but its a start.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



i see your lavender and raise you one apple green :biggrin: more to come stay tunned


----------



## rollindeep408

> this bad boy is in paint im happy with the color  :biggrin:
> 
> side thought i wonder if eric will like my wheels :wow: :0 :biggrin:


Is that a real car or are those Truscale wheels????????? :biggrin: :biggrin: :0 :cheesy:
[/quote]


you know eric one day i just might mount those on a ride i feel is worthy of them :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

> and my club build duece and the westcoast vs eastcoast tre build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> once again sorry for the lousy ass pics :angry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got this one painted now


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jun 28 2010, 11:18 PM~17913259
> *i see your lavender and raise you one apple green :biggrin: more to come stay tunned
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: NICE KOLOR BRO


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jun 28 2010, 09:28 PM~17912751
> *Here is my 63 from evan and my buildoff. "West vs East"
> Kandy purple patterns on light lavendar. Still got a lot more on the paint but its a start.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




Tre lookin' SICK Jay!!! :wow: :cheesy:


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jun 28 2010, 10:18 PM~17913259
> *i see your lavender and raise you one apple green :biggrin: more to come stay tunned
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:cheesy: Stakes are gettin' HIGH in here!!! :wow: Gonna look baddass Ev!!!


----------



## rollindeep408

a little update 



















cali cream is painted and chillin with sj player still got to lay out patterns and do some outlines on both :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Jun 29 2010, 08:16 PM~17921069
> *:cheesy: Stakes are gettin' HIGH in here!!! :wow: Gonna look baddass Ev!!!
> *



thanks bro :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jun 29 2010, 06:45 PM~17920269
> *:wow: NICE KOLOR BRO
> *



thanks another custom color i played with


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jun 29 2010, 10:10 PM~17922293
> *thanks another custom color i played with
> *


 :wow: LOVE THE CREAM COLOR ON THE DUECE LOCO  :biggrin:


----------



## Models IV Life

DAMN HOMIES LOOKING GOOD!! WHERE YOU GUYS GETTING THE "BUMPER TITS" FOR THE 63'S?


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Jun 29 2010, 10:25 PM~17922480
> *DAMN HOMIES LOOKING GOOD!! WHERE YOU GUYS GETTING THE "BUMPER TITS" FOR THE 63'S?
> *



i got mines from cruisinlow awhile ago but eddie was saying they coming out soon :cheesy:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jun 29 2010, 10:27 PM~17922531
> *i got mines from cruisinlow awhile ago but eddie was saying they coming out soon :cheesy:
> *


  REAL SOON BRO :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jun 30 2010, 12:09 AM~17922263
> *a little update
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cali cream is painted  and chillin with sj player still got to lay out patterns and do some outlines on both  :biggrin:
> *





looks real good :biggrin:


----------



## Models IV Life

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jun 29 2010, 08:30 PM~17922561
> * REAL SOON BRO :biggrin:
> *


NICE!! :biggrin: NEED ME ONE!


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Jun 29 2010, 10:35 PM~17922632
> *NICE!! :biggrin:  NEED ME ONE!
> *


----------



## PINK86REGAL

here is the 66. just kandy blue patterns on the baby blue. still got alot more to add but its a start!


----------



## PINK86REGAL

thanx everyone for the comments!! here are better pics. still just first set of lines on it. still got alot more patterns and outlines to go!!.
























bumper tits also! :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

:0


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jul 4 2010, 07:19 AM~17957532
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


GREAT job homie!


----------



## lil watcha

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jul 4 2010, 07:19 AM~17957532
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn that 66 looks dope


----------



## lil watcha

heres my 62 for the club buildoff jus foiled and cleared it


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by pancho1969+Jul 4 2010, 05:04 PM~17960318-->
> 
> 
> 
> :wow:  :wow:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Models IV [email protected] 4 2010, 05:06 PM~17960331
> *LOOKING GOOD PINK!! NICE PATTERN JOB! :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanx homie!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 4 2010, 06:18 PM~17960593
> *:wow:
> Nikka, lemme have it. :wow:  :biggrin: jk Jay, SICK AS FUCK FOO!!! :wow:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :cheesy: thanx alot jim!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 5 2010, 01:39 AM~17962341
> *GREAT job homie!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i appreciate it homie
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-lil watcha_@Jul 5 2010, 09:54 AM~17963661
> *damn that 66 looks dope
> *


  thanx watcha


----------



## MC562

http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1006/IMG00202-20100703-2214.jpg[/img]









[/quote]
REALLY LIKE THIS ONE HOMIE


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1006/IMG00202-20100703-2214.jpg[/img]


REALLY LIKE THIS ONE HOMIE
[/quote]

thanx alot homie.!!


----------



## PINK86REGAL

here's a paintjob on this 58 that ive had to do for such along time!! i still got alot more work to do on it but its gettin there!


----------



## a408nut

what up :wave: i got a new account now.....my bm hacked into my shit....i still gotta post my duece for the build off....my gurl want in on it....u guys pumped her up at the meeting.she said she can take the big guy... :biggrin: j/k Evan :sprint:


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jul 5 2010, 02:32 PM~17965753
> *here's a paintjob on this 58 that ive had to do for such along time!! i still got alot more work to do on it but its gettin there!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :worship:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by lil watcha+Jul 5 2010, 10:55 AM~17963673-->
> 
> 
> 
> heres my 62 for the club buildoff jus foiled and cleared it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :worship:  sick as fuck jesse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 5 2010, 04:32 PM~17965753
> *here's a paintjob on this 58 that ive had to do for such along time!! i still got alot more work to do on it but its gettin there!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :wow: :wow: sick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 5 2010, 08:19 PM~17967616
> *what up  :wave:  i got a new account now.....my bm hacked into my shit....i still gotta post my duece for the build off....my gurl want in on it....u guys pumped her up at the meeting.she said she can take the big guy... :biggrin:  j/k Evan :sprint:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> tell her i said bring it bet you she finish before you do :roflmao: :roflmao: and damn :wow: to the b/m drama
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-pancho1969_@Jul 5 2010, 09:02 PM~17968128
> *:wow:  :wow: :worship:
> *


:run: :h5: whats up pancho where you been hiding at homie :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

not exactly a model car but i did paint this over the weekend


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jul 6 2010, 12:00 AM~17970770
> *not exactly a model car but i did paint this over the weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice paint job carnal.


----------



## a408nut

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jul 6 2010, 01:00 AM~17970770
> *not exactly a model car but i did paint this over the weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i dont know bro....i would believe u if there belly button prints on the side of the car bro :boink: :roflmao:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms+Jul 6 2010, 02:04 AM~17970778-->
> 
> 
> 
> Nice paint job carnal.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks beto :biggrin:
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-a408nut_@Jul 6 2010, 02:11 AM~17970791
> *i dont know bro....i dont believe i see my belly button prints on the side of the car bro  :boink:  :roflmao:
> *


thats cause your fat ass wasnt there homeboy  :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## danny chawps

here's a paintjob on this 58 that ive had to do for such along time!! i still got alot more work to do on it but its gettin there!


























dam jay u on a good one break out 
:420: :420: :420: 

sick paintjobs as always :cheesy:


----------



## Siim123

FUCKIN SICK PAINTJOBS!!! :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

THOSE SOME REAL CLEAN PAINT JOBS IN HERE KEEP PICS COMING


----------



## pancho1969

:wave: what's up evan started a new job with crappy hours so not much time for building 



> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jul 6 2010, 12:00 AM~17970770
> *not exactly a model car but i did paint this over the weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:wow: :wow:


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL+Jul 4 2010, 06:19 AM~17957532-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0 sik bro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by lil [email protected] 5 2010, 08:55 AM~17963673
> *heres my 62 for the club buildoff jus foiled and cleared it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :wow: looks sik bro
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-rollindeep408_@Jul 6 2010, 12:00 AM~17970770
> *not exactly a model car but i did paint this over the weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  MY TRUCK IS NEXT


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jul 6 2010, 10:31 AM~17972241
> *:0  sik bro
> :wow:  looks sik bro
> MY TRUCK IS NEXT
> *


 Leons ls is next up then you bro


----------



## 408models

gonna paint the ls body?


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jul 6 2010, 11:25 AM~17972619
> *gonna paint the ls body?
> *


 Yup soon as we get shit situated at his house


----------



## 408models

:wow: :biggrin: can't wait to be ROLLIN DEEP


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jul 6 2010, 12:43 PM~17973178
> *:wow:  :biggrin:  can't wait to be ROLLIN DEEP
> *


 That makes two of us


----------



## pancho1969

Builds looking good fellas :thumbsup:





:cheesy:


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Jul 6 2010, 01:27 PM~17974671
> *Builds looking good fellas :thumbsup:
> :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WELL WELL WELL, if it isn't PONCHERELLI :biggrin: j/k bro

i see were u been hideing :wow: SIK!!


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jul 6 2010, 03:44 PM~17974816
> *WELL WELL WELL, if it isn't PONCHERELLI  :biggrin:   j/k bro
> 
> i see were u been hideing :wow:  SIK!!
> *


X100 Pancho don't fuck around :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Jul 6 2010, 04:27 PM~17974671
> *Builds looking good fellas :thumbsup:
> :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## pancho1969

Thanks trend  


> _Originally posted by 408models+Jul 6 2010, 01:44 PM~17974816-->
> 
> 
> 
> WELL WELL WELL, if it isn't PONCHERELLI  :biggrin:  j/k bro
> 
> i see were u been hideing :wow:  SIK!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-rollindeep408_@Jul 6 2010, 01:50 PM~17974868
> *X100 Pancho don't fuck around :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## STREETRACEKING

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Jul 6 2010, 02:27 PM~17974671
> *Builds looking good fellas :thumbsup:
> :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :naughty: nice!!!!


----------



## lil watcha

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Jul 6 2010, 02:27 PM~17974671
> *Builds looking good fellas :thumbsup:
> :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


paint looks sick 
but wats up with no back window?


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Jul 6 2010, 02:27 PM~17974671
> *Builds looking good fellas :thumbsup:
> :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Fantastic work Pancho!!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Jul 6 2010, 05:27 PM~17974671
> *Builds looking good fellas :thumbsup:
> :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *






dude! you are a master with slangin that paint bro!


this shit looks smooth bro! :thumbsup:


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by lil watcha_@Jul 6 2010, 09:32 PM~17979673
> *paint looks sick
> but wats up with no back window?
> *


if i'm right, thats an ol skoo 68 impala kit, it came like that :biggrin:


----------



## pancho1969

Thanks for all the great comps fellas  



> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jul 7 2010, 06:59 AM~17981651
> *if i'm right, thats an ol skoo 68 impala kit, it came like that :biggrin:
> *


I think ur rite I'm just doing the paint and then its getting sent out


----------



## a408nut

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jul 6 2010, 01:32 AM~17970826
> * :biggrin:
> thats cause  your fine ass wasnt there you sexy ass homeboy   :biggrin: :roflmao:
> *








OOOOOO WOW!!!!! ur gay as hell bro.....now i know why u dont do bumpers with ur hyna.....ur too focused on ur boys

:sprint: :run: 













































:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 408models

well well well. if it isn't another hide & seek member, hahahaha

were u at foolio, any progress on the duece?


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by a408nut_@Jul 7 2010, 02:52 PM~17984149
> *[/color]
> OOOOOO WOW!!!!! ur gay as hell bro.....now i know why u dont do bumpers with ur hyna.....ur  too focused on ur boys
> 
> :sprint:  :run:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 Oh ok you really want to start this shit huh tenderony should we let everyone know that you moved your ass to saN Francisco into the tenderloin with your gay ass and your **** fantasies
:uh: it's ok Johny you are still the celebrity even thow you are fabulous !! :0


----------



## caddionly

wasssuppp hommies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by caddionly_@Jul 7 2010, 11:12 PM~17989105
> *wasssuppp hommies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *



whats up loco :biggrin:


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by a408nut+Jul 5 2010, 06:19 PM~17967616-->
> 
> 
> 
> what up  :wave:  i got a new account now.....my bm hacked into my shit....i still gotta post my duece for the build off....*my gurl want in on it*....u guys pumped her up at the meeting.she said she can take the big guy... :biggrin:  j/k Evan :sprint:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :wow: :biggrin: sounds good, lets she what she can do
> <!--QuoteBegin-rollindeep408_@Jul 5 2010, 11:32 PM~17970694
> *
> tell her i said bring it bet you she finish before you do  :roflmao:  :roflmao: and damn :wow:  to the b/m drama
> 
> *


 :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

Ttt for Eddie :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jul 8 2010, 01:20 PM~17993427
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ttt for Eddie  :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: NICE ANYMORE PICS? PM ME YOUR NUMBER I'LL SHOW YOU WHAT IM WORKING ON


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 8 2010, 01:22 PM~17993439
> *:wow: NICE ANYMORE PICS? PM ME YOUR NUMBER I'LL SHOW YOU WHAT IM WORKING ON
> *


If you want the copper foil you can have it I'd hate to see you waste money on it cause you ain't gonna like it bro ya I'll find more pics somewhere in this topic and pm sent :biggrin: I think I k ow what your up too cause that's what I was tryin to base my 60 off of


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jul 8 2010, 01:25 PM~17993460
> *If you want the copper foil you can have it I'd hate to see you waste money on it cause you ain't gonna like it bro ya I'll find more pics somewhere in this topic and pm sent  :biggrin: I think I k ow what your up too cause that's what I was tryin to base my 60 off of
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

> *WELL I FINALLY GOT MY DUECE, AND NOW STARTED ON THE SUSPENSION, DROPPED THE REAR AND FRONT. IT WILL SIT AS IS* :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/quote
> 
> 
> hno:


----------



## a408nut

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jul 7 2010, 02:51 PM~17984669
> *Oh ok you really want to start this shit huh u tenderony should we let everyone know that  your fine ass is from saN jo
> :uh: it's ok Johny you are still the celebrity even thow you are always busy !! :0
> *



o ok evan....


----------



## lil watcha

Wats up homies how are the deuces coming??

Think the 62 is my new favorite kit to build


----------



## a408nut

> _Originally posted by lil watcha_@Jul 9 2010, 10:40 PM~18008117
> *Wats up homies how are the deuces coming??
> 
> Think the 62 is my new favorite kit to build
> *


what up homie.....im lagn so far... :biggrin: im not off this time....well maybe a lil :biggrin:


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by lil watcha_@Jul 9 2010, 09:40 PM~18008117
> *Wats up homies how are the deuces coming??
> 
> Think the 62 is my new favorite kit to build
> *


Well heres were i'm at with mine, put a mural and started the BMF.


----------



## MARINATE

*NICE DUECE SMILEY  *


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 12 2010, 01:30 PM~18026043
> *NICE DUECE SMILEY
> *


 :wow: :wow: x2!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jul 12 2010, 05:26 PM~18026613
> *:wow:  :wow: x2!
> *




x-3 :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jul 12 2010, 03:39 PM~18026761
> *x-3 :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: 

x4

and johny why am i not suprised you havent posted shit :0 

jesse post your up i know you got to be done already :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo

X5! SICK SMILEY... :wow: :wow: :cheesy:


----------



## lil watcha

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jul 12 2010, 06:38 PM~18029202
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> x4
> 
> and johny why am i not suprised you havent posted shit  :0
> 
> jesse post your up i know you got to be done already :wow:  :biggrin:
> *



Haha yup it's perty much done


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

:wave: looking good man...i dont have a hard top yet 
ill keep an eye on this one. keep up the great work!!


----------



## 408models

*SON OF A BITCH!!!!!  * :machinegun: :angry: :thumbsdown: :tears:  :guns: :burn: :banghead: :nosad: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: 
*
so i go to clear my ride this morning since i bought a brand new can of MODELMASTERS clear coat and guess what the fuck comes out, GLOSS WHITE, that got me so fuckin pissed *:angry: *So now i'm going on my lunch to the hobby shop and telling them what are they going to do bout that! to top it off i have no more BMF and no more MURALS :angry: [email protected]%[email protected]#%T @$WT 1!!!!!!! *


----------



## [email protected]

:0 thats fucked up


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jul 13 2010, 08:02 AM~18033846
> *:0  thats fucked up
> *




X2 thats bullshit bro.  I know some times some clear goes on hazy then clears up as it dries. But not like that! :nosad:


----------



## ShowRodFreak

> *SON OF A BITCH!!!!!  * :machinegun:  :angry:  :thumbsdown:  :tears:    :guns:  :burn:  :banghead:  :nosad:  :rant:  :rant:  :rant:  :rant:
> *
> so i go to clear my ride this morning since i bought a brand new can of MODELMASTERS clear coat and guess what the fuck comes out, GLOSS WHITE, that got me so fuckin pissed *:angry:  *So now i'm going on my lunch to the hobby shop and telling them what are they going to do bout that! to top it off i have no more BMF and no more MURALS :angry:  [email protected]%[email protected]#%T @$WT  1!!!!!!! *
> 
> 
> 
> Thats not the hobby stores problem. You need to take it up with TESTORS.
> The store is only going to replace it.


----------



## 408models

> *SON OF A BITCH!!!!!  * :machinegun:  :angry:  :thumbsdown:  :tears:    :guns:  :burn:  :banghead:  :nosad:  :rant:  :rant:  :rant:  :rant:
> *
> so i go to clear my ride this morning since i bought a brand new can of MODELMASTERS clear coat and guess what the fuck comes out, GLOSS WHITE, that got me so fuckin pissed *:angry:  *So now i'm going on my lunch to the hobby shop and telling them what are they going to do bout that! to top it off i have no more BMF and no more MURALS :angry:  [email protected]%[email protected]#%T @$WT  1!!!!!!! *
> Thats not the hobby stores problem. You need to take it up with TESTORS.
> The store is only going to replace it.
> 
> 
> 
> i thought about that too, but it's worth a try. :happysad:
Click to expand...


----------



## Linc

thus the reason i spray something i dont care about real quick before i hit the model with it!


----------



## 408models

i did spray a quick mist but it looked ok. OH well shit happens.


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jul 13 2010, 09:43 AM~18035095
> *i thought about that too, but it's worth a try.  :happysad:*


 Dam that sucks  



Sorry fellas I still haven't goten a 62 kit so no progress


----------



## 408models

:tears:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jul 13 2010, 05:14 PM~18038043
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :tears:
> *



damn smiley thats fucked up  

i hope i can even finish mine og steve is done and he built a old skoo lo lo


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Damn 62 is sharp ! Nice work so far IZZY !


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408+Jul 13 2010, 07:59 PM~18040957-->
> 
> 
> 
> damn smiley thats fucked up
> 
> i hope i can even finish mine og steve is done and he built a old skoo lo lo
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0 cant wait to see it :biggrin:
> <!--QuoteBegin-Minidreams Inc._@Jul 13 2010, 08:03 PM~18041011
> *Damn  62    is  sharp !  Nice  work  so far  IZZY !
> *


thanks MINI but heres were its at :angry: fucken paint was marked wrong!


----------



## DEUCES76

damn smiley that sucks bro id be pissed as well


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jul 14 2010, 09:26 AM~18043588
> *:0 cant wait to see it  :biggrin:
> 
> thanks MINI but heres were its at :angry:  fucken paint was marked wrong!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jul 14 2010, 10:26 AM~18043588
> *
> 
> thanks MINI but heres were its at :angry:  fucken paint was marked wrong!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *










...







...







...







...that's enough to make a grown man wanna cry......


----------



## PINK86REGAL

been workin on this :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL

and this trey .... (West vs. East):biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jul 16 2010, 01:09 PM~18061691
> *and this trey .... (West vs. East):biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice!!!


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jul 16 2010, 10:09 AM~18061691
> *and this trey .... (West vs. East):biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: SIK, i see the 5.20 tire in the back ground cracked :angry: those tires suck ass too


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL+Jul 16 2010, 11:21 AM~18061366-->
> 
> 
> 
> been workin on this :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-PINK86REGAL_@Jul 16 2010, 12:09 PM~18061691
> *and this trey .... (West vs. East):biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 hno: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## PINK86REGAL

Thanx everyone for the comments. 

Smiley all my models have split tires! Shits nasty as fuck. I dunno y


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jul 16 2010, 01:09 PM~18061691
> *and this trey .... (West vs. East):biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


VERY NICE PAINT WORK.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jul 16 2010, 01:09 PM~18061691
> *and this trey .... (West vs. East):biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Nice !


----------



## PINK86REGAL

Thanx 716 and franklin!!


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL+Jul 16 2010, 11:21 AM~18061366-->
> 
> 
> 
> been workin on this :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-PINK86REGAL_@Jul 16 2010, 12:09 PM~18061691
> *and this trey .... (West vs. East):biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  :biggrin: YOU ALREADY KNOW LOCO


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jul 16 2010, 11:09 AM~18061691
> *and this trey .... (West vs. East):biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Funk!! I LOVE this one!!!   I might steal your patterns here!! :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by MARINATE+Jul 17 2010, 08:51 AM~18068045-->
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin: YOU ALREADY KNOW LOCO
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-jevries_@Jul 17 2010, 09:44 AM~18068342
> *Funk!! I LOVE this one!!!    I might steal your patterns here!!  :biggrin:
> *


thanx J!! no sweat, do your thang!!


----------



## PINK86REGAL

updates on the 66...
almost done. need engine,details and final assembly
























gotts plumb the pumps up


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jul 18 2010, 04:04 PM~18076014
> *updates on the 66...
> almost done. need engine,details and final assembly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gotts plumb the pumps up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you already know bro


----------



## lil watcha

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jul 16 2010, 11:09 AM~18061691
> *and this trey .... (West vs. East):biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn that 3 is lookin hard


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jul 14 2010, 09:26 AM~18043588
> *:0 cant wait to see it  :biggrin:
> 
> thanks MINI but heres were its at :angry:  fucken paint was marked wrong!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



cant wait to see smileys revenge :0 :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jul 18 2010, 03:04 PM~18076014
> *updates on the 66...
> almost done. need engine,details and final assembly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gotts plumb the pumps up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:wow: :wow: :wow: HELLA NICE JAY...


----------



## PINK86REGAL

Bet that up jim!


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jul 18 2010, 03:04 PM~18076014
> *updates on the 66...
> almost done. need engine,details and final assembly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gotts plumb the pumps up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 :0 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by lil watcha+Jul 20 2010, 11:00 PM~18099380-->
> 
> 
> 
> damn that 3 is lookin hard
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanx homie!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-danny chawps_@Jul 22 2010, 01:06 AM~18109503
> *:0  :0  :0  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


wat it do chawper :biggrin:


----------



## a408nut

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jul 12 2010, 06:38 PM~18029202
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> x4
> 
> and johny why am i not suprised you havent posted shit  :0
> 
> jesse post your up i know you got to be done already :wow:  :biggrin:
> *


u know me.still goin thru my drama...i been moving my shit.n moving from storage to storage.....i never knew how much crap i have til now.i got hella models too....i havent even started my shit....i still need baremetal too


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by a408nut_@Jul 22 2010, 06:48 PM~18115951
> *u know me.still goin thru my drama...i been moving my shit.n moving from storage to storage.....i never knew how much crap i have til now.i got hella models too....i havent even started my shit....i still need baremetal too
> *



ya i saw you on the freeway the other night with a car load i honked and waved i think you saw me lol anyway if you need a hand johny text me man i got a truck


----------



## rollindeep408

> i see your lavender and raise you one apple green :biggrin: more to come stay tunned
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/quote
> 
> tape layed out paint soon pics later


----------



## PINK86REGAL

:0 :
0


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jul 23 2010, 05:45 PM~18125383
> *:0  :
> 0
> *



lol you got sneak peek pics


----------



## rollindeep408

:uh: 

rollindeep408 370 
PINK86REGAL 164 
408models 157 
pancho1969 113 
a408nutforyou 103 
jimbo 65 
[email protected] 40 
lil watcha 35 
MARINATE 34 
Trendsetta 68 32 
Models IV Life 21 
Mr Biggs 16 
danny chawps 16 
DEUCES76 15 
jevries 13 
ElRafa 13 
MKD904 11 
caddionly 11 
Siim123 11 
kustombuilder 10 
lowridermodels 10 
eastside1989 10 
DJ-ROY 10 
716 LAYIN LOW 8 
STREETRACEKING 7 
kykustoms 7 
EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. 7 
stilldownivlife 6 
a408nut 6 
darkside customs 5 
betoscustoms 5 
ShowRodFreak 5 
CE 707 5 
CHR1S619 4 
calaveras73 4 
truscale 4 
CNDYBLU66SS 4 
dodgerblue62 4 
josh 78 4 
Met8to 4 
EVIL C 4 
Tonioseven 3 
bugs-one 3 
wimone 3 
old low&slo 3 
Smallz 3 
Esoteric 3 
zbstr90222 3 
RaiderPride 3 
lowlow94 3 
MC562 3 
Mr.1/16th 2 
LowandBeyond 2 
Gilsdropshop1 2 
CustomFreak 2 
importmadness 2 
Reverend Hearse 2 
gseeds 2 
low4oshow 2 
ibuildweniblazeum 2 
Minidreams Inc. 2 
lonnie 2 
badgas 2 
rookiefromcali 2 
SlammdSonoma 2 
kjkj87 2 
phatras 2 
jose510ss 2 
85Biarittz 2 
menotyou 2 
interiorcrocodile 2 
COAST2COAST 1 
BILLY_THE_KID 1 
Linc 1 
85 biarittz 1 
sureñosbluez 1 
panky 1 
loco montecarlo 1 
warsr67 1 
tequila sunrise 1 
c man 1 
BoyleHeights323 1 
1942aerosedan 1 
dig_derange 1 
slash 1 
Bos82 1 
TJ BORREGO 1 
Kirby 1 
sdrodder 1 
crenshaw magraw 1 
Joker808 1 
modelcarbuilder 1 
Kidblack 1 
ARMANDO FLORES 1 
curbside 1 
D.L.O.Styles 1 
dyzcustoms 1 
southside64 1 
twinn 1 
Hydrohype 1 
P78dayz 1 
bigdogg323 1 
johnnys121 1 
87regal_n_cali 1 
BRAVO 1 
PedaLScraperZ 1 
dink 1 
4RMDABOTTOM305 1 
INTHABLOOD 1 
93FULLSIZE 1 
1SICK8T4 1 
mcloven 1 
brantstevens 1 
Pokey 1 
RollinDeepLac 1 
modelsinc1967 1 
dylopez 1 
PIGEON 1 
OG Steve 1 
grimreaper69 1 
2lowsyn 1 
Padilla 505 1 
scrpnit 1 
rodriguezmodels 1 
mike661 1


----------



## jimbo

:0 66


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Jul 25 2010, 04:53 PM~18137614
> *:0 66
> *


 :cheesy:  pics from me today :uh:


----------



## jimbo

:biggrin: :biggrin: Sounds like me... :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

more to come


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jul 25 2010, 04:02 PM~18137656
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more to come
> *



OH MY DAM!!! :wow: :wow: INREDIBLE EVV!!! :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## MARINATE

:h5: :yes: SICK BRO!


----------



## rollindeep408

:cheesy: thanks guys firewall is patterend too im doing foil work right now  

i always say this but right now this one is my favorite besides the 64


----------



## pancho1969

:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Hubba Hubba................Sick !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jul 25 2010, 07:02 PM~18137656
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more to come
> *



:wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PINK86REGAL

:wow: :wow: 
Damn E.. Sick work!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jul 25 2010, 07:02 PM~18137656
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more to come
> *





:wow: :wow: 


thats some bad ass work right there foo!


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jul 25 2010, 07:02 PM~18137656
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more to come
> *


 :0 :boink: :naughty: NICE EVAN!!!!


----------



## low4oshow

:wave:


----------



## PINK86REGAL

tre is at the mechanics.. lol
i gotta finish wire'n evrything.


----------



## jimbo

This is turnin' out BADDASS JAY!!!! you never cease to amaze me bro... :0 :wow:


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jul 25 2010, 04:02 PM~18137656
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more to come
> *


Sicknesssssss.....


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Jul 26 2010, 11:07 AM~18143065
> *This is turnin' out BADDASS JAY!!!! you never cease to amaze me bro... :0  :wow:
> *



i appreicate it jim


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jul 26 2010, 01:59 PM~18143016
> *tre is at the mechanics.. lol
> i gotta finish wire'n evrything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





i dont think you got enough PHOTO ETCH man! :cheesy: 

that shit looks like itll start up right now! sick work J


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jul 26 2010, 12:00 PM~18143532
> *i dont think you got enough PHOTO ETCH man! :cheesy:
> 
> that shit looks like itll start up right now! sick work J
> *



thanx jeff. this is some stuff i got from rick alooong time ago and have never even looked at it. said fuk it. its goin in here :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jul 26 2010, 03:04 PM~18143570
> *thanx jeff. this is some stuff i got from rick alooong time ago and have never even looked at it. said fuk it. its goin in here :biggrin:
> *


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by pancho1969+Jul 25 2010, 06:28 PM~18138041-->
> 
> 
> 
> :wow: :wow: :wow:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks pancho
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Trendsetta [email protected] 25 2010, 06:33 PM~18138068
> *Hubba Hubba................Sick !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks bro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 25 2010, 07:02 PM~18138190
> *:wow:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks charles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 25 2010, 08:23 PM~18138760
> *:wow:  :wow:
> Damn E.. Sick work!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> west coast puttin it down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected]@Jul 25 2010, 08:34 PM~18138868
> *:wow:  :wow:
> thats some bad ass work right there foo!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks jeff tryin to finish soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 25 2010, 08:43 PM~18138937
> *:0  :boink:  :naughty: NICE EVAN!!!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks frank
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 26 2010, 11:59 AM~18143016
> *tre is at the mechanics.. lol
> i gotta finish wire'n evrything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> damn thats killin it east coast in this bitch reppin
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-jevries_@Jul 26 2010, 12:13 PM~18143111
> *Sicknesssssss.....
> *


thanks j i got a 1/12 57 waiting for your wheels and some paint by some talented peeps


----------



## a408nut

omg all u guys are great job......damn,i have no time lately....im gonna start though.im jealous now


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by 408models+Jul 14 2010, 07:26 AM~18043588-->
> 
> 
> 
> :0 cant wait to see it  :biggrin:
> 
> thanks MINI but heres were its at :angry:  fucken paint was marked wrong!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-rollindeep408_@Jul 20 2010, 11:57 PM~18099941
> *cant wait to see smileys revenge  :0  :biggrin:
> *


well after all that heres were shes at as of this morning. unfortunatly there are some small pivots that i tried taking out on the trunk, but since the last decal got ruined i can't cover them :angry: other then that its not to noticable but looks good. so almost there :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jul 28 2010, 10:16 AM~18162502
> *well after all that heres were shes at as of this morning. unfortunatly there are some small pivots that i tried taking out on the trunk, but since the last decal got ruined i can't cover them :angry:  other then that its not to noticable but looks good. so almost there :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this pic makes it look real, if you did sometin and put it in youre garage and some trick photography you might think it was...


----------



## PINK86REGAL

Sick smiley!


----------



## 408models

THANKS HOMIES,

HEY HAS ANYONE HAD A PROBLEM WITH THIS FRONT VALANCE NOT FITTING CORRECTLY TO THE FRONT BUMPER. FOR SOME REASON THE OUTER EDGE ON THE VALANCE DOESN'T LINE UP WITH THE BUMPER?


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jul 28 2010, 09:16 AM~18162502
> *well after all that heres were shes at as of this morning. unfortunatly there are some small pivots that i tried taking out on the trunk, but since the last decal got ruined i can't cover them :angry:  other then that its not to noticable but looks good. so almost there :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 Thas what I'm talking bout


----------



## MKD904

Beautiful job....personally I don't like the Gold rims on it....chrome or 2 tone with color match would set it off....


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Jul 28 2010, 10:04 AM~18163577
> *Beautiful job....personally I don't like the Gold rims on it....chrome or 2 tone with color match would set it off....
> *


THANKS, 

yeah i was waiting for some MCLANES to come in these are just temporary, i refuse to use the 1109's


----------



## josh 78

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jul 26 2010, 12:02 AM~18137656
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more to come
> *


TIGHT I LIKE THAT ONE


----------



## STREETRACEKING

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jul 28 2010, 08:16 AM~18162502
> *well after all that heres were shes at as of this morning. unfortunatly there are some small pivots that i tried taking out on the trunk, but since the last decal got ruined i can't cover them :angry:  other then that its not to noticable but looks good. so almost there :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## Models IV Life

SO SMILEY THIS MAY BE A DUMB QUESTION BUT IS THIS A DIP AND REPAINT OR A COMPLETELY NEW BODY? ALSO IS THIS THE OG 62' GREEN?


----------



## ShowRodFreak

Great Looking Build


----------



## MKD904

Why refuse 1109's??


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Jul 28 2010, 06:39 PM~18166988
> *Why refuse 1109's??
> *


they look like shit there way to shallow like standards and the look like 15s not 13s  in my opinion :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by josh 78_@Jul 28 2010, 03:18 PM~18165262
> *TIGHT I LIKE THAT ONE
> *


thanks its all foiled ready for clear tonight hno:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

is this for sale?


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Jul 28 2010, 01:04 PM~18163577
> *Beautiful job....personally I don't like the Gold rims on it....chrome or 2 tone with color match would set it off....
> *


green fo tha money gold fo tha honey!!! :biggrin: sweet azz ride man. i like it !


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jul 28 2010, 07:10 PM~18167323
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is this for sale?
> *



i may be wrong but i thing j built this bad boy for his homie


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jul 28 2010, 08:12 PM~18167343
> *i may be wrong but i thing j built this bad boy for his homie
> *


who ever gets it....it is sick!!!! i love this paint job...


----------



## PINK86REGAL

Thanx for the props. I just need to finish the paint on the dash to be a ble to final assemble everything. That 66 is being built for a friend.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jul 28 2010, 08:58 PM~18167187
> *they look like shit there way to shallow like standards and the look like 15s not 13s   in my opinion  :biggrin:
> *





not to mention, that 1109, are a standard wire wheel and everyone that uses them just dont see it! its like a wire wheel for a import :barf: 


give me a 1301 or a 1302 with some fresh 520's and im good!


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jul 26 2010, 12:59 PM~18143016
> *tre is at the mechanics.. lol
> i gotta finish wire'n evrything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jul 18 2010, 05:04 PM~18076014
> *updates on the 66...
> almost done. need engine,details and final assembly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gotts plumb the pumps up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jul 28 2010, 10:16 AM~18162502
> *well after all that heres were shes at as of this morning. unfortunatly there are some small pivots that i tried taking out on the trunk, but since the last decal got ruined i can't cover them :angry:  other then that its not to noticable but looks good. so almost there :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life+Jul 28 2010, 02:37 PM~18165897-->
> 
> 
> 
> SO SMILEY THIS MAY BE A DUMB QUESTION BUT IS THIS A DIP AND REPAINT OR A COMPLETELY NEW BODY? ALSO IS THIS THE OG 62' GREEN?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes, i tooks off the old paint and repainted the same body  not too bad.
> nah, it's a ALPINE GREEN CAN from Kragen Auto parts store.
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 28 2010, 04:39 PM~18166988
> *Why refuse 1109's??
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> |
> |
> V
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 28 2010, 04:58 PM~18167187
> *they look like shit there way to shallow like standards and the look like 15s not 13s   in my opinion  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :yessad:  YUP
> <[email protected]_@Jul 29 2010, 04:57 AM~18172319
> *not to mention, that 1109, are a standard wire wheel and everyone that uses them just dont see it! its like a wire wheel for a import :barf:
> give me a 1301 or a 1302 with some fresh 520's and im good!
> *


OR some MCLANES


----------



## 408models

acouple more pics, almost done :biggrin:


----------



## 408models

WELL WE HAD A MEETING LAST NIGHT AND GOT A COUPLE PICS OF SOME OF THE CAR FROM THE MEMBERS THAT SHOWED


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jul 30 2010, 11:54 AM~18184640
> *WELL WE HAD A MEETING LAST NIGHT AND GOT A COUPLE PICS OF SOME OF THE CAR FROM THE MEMBERS THAT SHOWED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Nice builds. :wow: :wow:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jul 25 2010, 04:02 PM~18137656
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more to come
> *


this build is tight homie you got down much props!! :wow:


----------



## 408models

this trey looks bad ass in person


----------



## STREETRACEKING

that 63 is right as fuck!!! 408 62 is nice as a mo4o


----------



## lil watcha

Pics look good homie

Thanks for the skirts I got them to fit koo


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by 408models+Jul 30 2010, 09:54 AM~18184640-->
> 
> 
> 
> WELL WE HAD A MEETING LAST NIGHT AND GOT A COUPLE PICS OF SOME OF THE CAR FROM THE MEMBERS THAT SHOWED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nice pics smiley wish i finished something i will soon thow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by pina's LRM [email protected] 30 2010, 10:23 AM~18184861
> *this build is tight homie you got down much props!! :wow:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks bro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 30 2010, 10:31 AM~18184909
> *this trey looks bad ass in person
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks smiley .but now you see what i mean pics dont really get how bad ass the colors are
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 30 2010, 10:40 AM~18184979
> *that 63 is right as fuck!!!  408 62 is nice as a mo4o
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks i spent alot of time masking that bad boy :happysad: :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-lil watcha_@Jul 30 2010, 08:17 PM~18189514
> *Pics look good homie
> 
> Thanks for the skirts I got them to fit koo
> *


jesse your 62 is fuckin clean man cant wait to see that rag next you get down homie


----------



## 408models

:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## MC562

VERY NICE WORK IN HERE


----------



## PINK86REGAL

*66 is done!! * :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL

* tre is done!!*


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Aug 1 2010, 05:09 PM~18200428
> * tre is done!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Aug 1 2010, 03:15 PM~18200461
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


straght up sickness goin on in here!! nice job guys!!


----------



## lil watcha

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Aug 1 2010, 03:09 PM~18200428
> * tre is done!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


3 looks good homie


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Aug 1 2010, 05:09 PM~18200428
> * tre is done!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


kick ass ride right here nice job! :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Aug 1 2010, 04:22 PM~18200128
> *66 is done!!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


love this car! :0  wish my baby blue looked this good. now i got to get mine finished up... great work on this .
:thumbsup:


----------



## PINK86REGAL

Thanx a lot fellas!! Evan I hope u like the tre.. I know its goin to a good home!


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Aug 1 2010, 04:09 PM~18200428
> * tre is done!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:wow: :worship: :worship: exactly what i wanted a pinkregal build im working on yours jay


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jul 29 2010, 08:02 AM~18172802
> *acouple more pics, almost done  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


beauty beauty x a bunch! I was just bla bla bla to mini about skill level
he was talking his skill level at 4 years ago? i been lookin at your 67 wagon for over a year now.. and i am ready for my 67 wagon...No way am i thinking mines gonna be better,, and slap a knikk if i even thought for a second that it would be cleaner than yours? but respect growth, luck encouragement and honesty? I will say, damm I am going to try real hard to make that car, be able to park next or behind yours.. with pride...model love 408!


----------



## gseeds

what a pretty ass car !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! nice bro !!!! :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds

> other great looking car, very nice !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MAZDAT

> other great looking car, very nice !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> I like the color !! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
Click to expand...


----------



## PINK86REGAL

:thumbsup: thanx alot gary!


----------



## PINK86REGAL

a clean ghouse im doin for someone...
















gotta do the rear belts...


----------



## rollindeep408

> other great looking car, very nice !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> thanks alot gary means alot bro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like the color !! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks bro i apreciate the comps im bout to re clear tommorow all foil work done :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a clean ghouse im doin for someone...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gotta do the rear belts...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> too fuckin clean jay your a monster homie :biggrin:
Click to expand...


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Aug 2 2010, 10:40 PM~18212048
> *a clean ghouse im doin for someone...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gotta do the rear belts...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Very clean O.G. glasshouse homie !!!!!!


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408+Aug 3 2010, 01:49 AM~18214248-->
> 
> 
> 
> too fuckin clean jay your a monster homie  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Trendsetta 68_@Aug 3 2010, 05:38 AM~18214627
> *Very clean O.G. glasshouse homie !!!!!!
> 
> *



i appreciate it fellas.


----------



## modelsbyroni

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Aug 1 2010, 05:22 PM~18200128
> *66 is done!!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THATS BADASS. :0


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Damn that green 63 and the 62 round up are clean ! BUT THE 66 IS CRUSHIN IT ! Nice work on that !


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 3 2010, 04:29 PM~18218802
> *Damn  that  green  63   and   the    62   round  up     are   clean !   BUT THE  66   IS    CRUSHIN  IT   !     Nice  work  on that  !
> *


 :wow: thanks bro


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni+Aug 3 2010, 03:28 PM~18218789-->
> 
> 
> 
> THATS BADASS. :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Minidreams Inc._@Aug 3 2010, 03:29 PM~18218802
> *Damn  that  green  63  and  the    62  round  up    are  clean !  BUT THE  66  IS    CRUSHIN  IT  !    Nice  work  on that  !
> *



thank u


----------



## PINK86REGAL

this ghouse is pretty much done! a simple nice and clean ghouse replica for someone.... 
( i just need to put on a tag and minor things)


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Aug 5 2010, 09:40 PM~18240525
> *this ghouse is pretty much done! a simple nice and clean ghouse replica  for someone....
> ( i just need to put on a tag and minor things)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Clean !


----------



## [email protected]

yiz zir!


----------



## 408models

*HERES A WHOLE NEW WORLD FOR ME, THIS IS OUR CLUB BUILD OFF FOR THIS MONTH, 32 FORD. PRETTY SIK LIL KIT. WELL HERES WERE ITS AT AS OF NOW.*

*TIRES ARE FOR MOCK ONLY.*


----------



## PINK86REGAL

:0 sick!! badass kolor also.. the kit brings that chrome?


----------



## lil watcha

The 32 looks good bro might have to throw mine away haha


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Aug 6 2010, 04:16 PM~18247959
> *:0  sick!! badass kolor also.. the kit brings that chrome?
> *


X2 :wow: :wow:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by lil watcha_@Aug 6 2010, 06:45 PM~18248115
> *The 32 looks good bro might have to throw mine away haha
> *


 X2 bro I don't even want to finish now :0 :biggrin:


----------



## ShowRodFreak

Wow Thats a sweet build. Looks good all round


----------



## STREETRACEKING

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Aug 7 2010, 02:45 PM~18252960
> *Wow    Thats a sweet build. Looks good all round
> *


x2


----------



## PINK86REGAL

lac updates....
















stock cleaned up engine ..


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Aug 6 2010, 07:02 PM~18247876
> *HERES A WHOLE NEW WORLD FOR ME, THIS IS OUR CLUB BUILD OFF FOR THIS MONTH, 32 FORD. PRETTY SIK LIL KIT. WELL HERES WERE ITS AT AS OF NOW.
> 
> TIRES ARE FOR MOCK ONLY.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 408models

thanks homies, almost there, just gotta get more paint for some small details. 


and pink that caddy looks SIK


----------



## ModernMopar

408 your work is amazing. I wish I had your abilities to add the finishing touches to my work.


----------



## PINK86REGAL

this is for the chevy bomb buildoff ...
updates on my 51.......
evrything opened and hindged 
















jambs...


----------



## Models IV Life

LOOKING GOOD SCRAPERS!! :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Aug 10 2010, 04:47 PM~18277248
> *this is for the chevy bomb buildoff ...
> updates on my 51.......
> evrything opened and hindged
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jambs...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



big thangs jay


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Aug 6 2010, 04:02 PM~18247876
> *HERES A WHOLE NEW WORLD FOR ME, THIS IS OUR CLUB BUILD OFF FOR THIS MONTH, 32 FORD. PRETTY SIK LIL KIT. WELL HERES WERE ITS AT AS OF NOW.
> 
> TIRES ARE FOR MOCK ONLY.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this is badass :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## geecee

Sweetness :wow: thats a helll of a paint job :biggrin: 




> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Aug 7 2010, 06:07 PM~18253607
> *lac updates....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stock cleaned up engine ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## geecee

This is the baddest duece I've seen!! I think this build might start a trend  




> _Originally posted by 408models_@Aug 6 2010, 06:02 PM~18247876
> *HERES A WHOLE NEW WORLD FOR ME, THIS IS OUR CLUB BUILD OFF FOR THIS MONTH, 32 FORD. PRETTY SIK LIL KIT. WELL HERES WERE ITS AT AS OF NOW.
> 
> TIRES ARE FOR MOCK ONLY.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408+Aug 11 2010, 06:29 PM~18287896-->
> 
> 
> 
> big thangs jay
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanx E! :biggrin: i still gotta make the trunk jamb
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-geecee_@Aug 11 2010, 06:44 PM~18288025
> *Sweetness  :wow:  thats a helll of a paint job  :biggrin:
> *


i appreciate that!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Some freakin' sick builds up in this thread fellas !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 408models

*FINALLY DONE, MOSTLY BOX STOCK OTHER THEN THE TIRES, BUT IT WAS A COOL LIL KIT TO BUILD* :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Aug 12 2010, 09:05 AM~18291773
> *FINALLY DONE, MOSTLY BOX STOCK OTHER THEN THE TIRES, BUT IT WAS A COOL LIL KIT TO BUILD :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fuckin sick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 408models

*FINALLY DONE, MOSTLY BOX STOCK OTHER THEN THE TIRES, BUT IT WAS A COOL LIL KIT TO BUILD* :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo

BADDASS SMILEY! :wow: :wow: :0


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Aug 12 2010, 03:31 PM~18295137
> *FINALLY DONE, MOSTLY BOX STOCK OTHER THEN THE TIRES, BUT IT WAS A COOL LIL KIT TO BUILD :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:wow: :wow: sick!!


----------



## PINK86REGAL

*finished he lac....* :biggrin: 

























































 no fleetwood hea... :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989

Some real nice work in here...... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ElRafa

Sick ass rides homies


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Aug 12 2010, 09:53 PM~18297790
> *finished he lac.... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no fleetwood hea... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats bad ass bro


----------



## ed1983

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Dec 19 2008, 11:35 AM~12475213
> * "Model Car Club"
> 
> I WOULD FIRST LIKE TO SAY THANKS TO THE HOMIES IN TABLESCRAPERS FOR LETTING ME IN THE CLUB :biggrin:
> 
> WELL IN HERE IS WERE WE'LL BE POSTING ALL OF OUR BUILDS AND PROJECTS. IN THIS CLUB, ITS NOT JUST BOUT LOWRIDERS, WE GOT HOT RODS, MUSCLE CARS AND WHAT EVER ELSE COMES INTO OUR CRAZY MINDS
> 
> FIRST OFF: EVAN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## EVIL C

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Aug 12 2010, 10:05 AM~18291773
> *FINALLY DONE, MOSTLY BOX STOCK OTHER THEN THE TIRES, BUT IT WAS A COOL LIL KIT TO BUILD :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



looks badass :biggrin:


----------



## pancho1969

Builds look great jay and smilie :thumbsup:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL+Aug 12 2010, 09:53 PM~18297790-->
> 
> 
> 
> *finished he lac....* :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no fleetwood hea... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :h5: :ninja:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-ed1983_@Aug 13 2010, 04:48 PM~18303739
> *:thumbsup:
> *


  thanks man :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Aug 14 2010, 10:24 PM~18311435
> *:h5:
> thanks man :biggrin:
> *


 :ninja: :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Aug 6 2010, 05:02 PM~18247876
> *HERES A WHOLE NEW WORLD FOR ME, THIS IS OUR CLUB BUILD OFF FOR THIS MONTH, 32 FORD. PRETTY SIK LIL KIT. WELL HERES WERE ITS AT AS OF NOW.
> 
> TIRES ARE FOR MOCK ONLY.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WHAT KIT IS THAT ?


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Aug 14 2010, 11:47 PM~18311591
> *WHAT KIT IS THAT ?
> *


Revels 32 ford coupe


----------



## PINK86REGAL

a slow truck projecti wanna do.....
























lol i got alot of jamb work to do!!! :uh: :uh:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Aug 15 2010, 07:26 PM~18316254
> *a slow truck projecti wanna do.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol i got alot of jamb work to do!!! :uh:  :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what colors you going


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Aug 15 2010, 10:24 PM~18318651
> *what colors you going
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: i dont got a clue! still got lots of work. its not gonna be on these wheels. but it will be wires! :biggrin:


----------



## 408models

jay, that lac came out sik bro, nice work, cant wait to c tht truck too,


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Aug 16 2010, 12:23 PM~18322827
> *jay, that lac came out sik bro, nice work, cant wait to c tht truck too,
> *



thanx alot smiley! truck is gonna take sometime. i got a few ideas  :biggrin: what kolor is on ur 32? sick!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

It's some sick builds up in this thread !


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Aug 15 2010, 11:31 PM~18318718
> *:dunno:  :dunno:  i dont got a clue! still got lots of work. its not gonna be on these wheels. but it will be wires! :biggrin:
> *



would look sick like a butterscotch


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Aug 16 2010, 03:58 PM~18324376
> *It's some sick builds up in this thread !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## STREETRACEKING

:tears: dam....lol


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Aug 17 2010, 04:50 PM~18335849
> *:tears: dam....lol
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## STREETRACEKING

:biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL

*"Fine Wine"...*


----------



## [email protected]

:wow:


----------



## warsr67

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Aug 6 2010, 06:02 PM~18247876
> *HERES A WHOLE NEW WORLD FOR ME, THIS IS OUR CLUB BUILD OFF FOR THIS MONTH, 32 FORD. PRETTY SIK LIL KIT. WELL HERES WERE ITS AT AS OF NOW.
> 
> TIRES ARE FOR MOCK ONLY.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKING GOODDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD LOVE THE COLOR


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Aug 17 2010, 08:10 PM~18337182
> *"Fine Wine"...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## orange candy M.C.

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Aug 17 2010, 07:10 PM~18337182
> *"Fine Wine"...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: liking that red :wow:


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by orange candy M.C._@Aug 17 2010, 08:01 PM~18337741
> *:thumbsup: liking that red :wow:
> *


X10!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Aug 17 2010, 09:10 PM~18337182
> *"Fine Wine"...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




*"Sweeeet !!!*


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Aug 17 2010, 06:10 PM~18337182
> *"Fine Wine"...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: sik ass kolor bro, cant wait to see it done.


----------



## PINK86REGAL

thanx alot for the comments guys... color is HOK kandy brandywine on top of a charcoal base... :biggrin:


----------



## hopper4lyfe

:wow: sick rides up in here


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Aug 17 2010, 08:10 PM~18337182
> *"Fine Wine"...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:wow: j you puttin it down bro


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Aug 21 2010, 07:32 PM~18371984
> *:wow:  j you puttin it down bro
> *


i really appreciate that E! been rainin like crazy here so i havent been able to shoot clear :angry:


----------



## PINK86REGAL

got decent weather to clear....

*"Fine Wine"...*


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Aug 25 2010, 06:46 PM~18406021
> *got decent weather to clear....
> 
> "Fine Wine"...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Dam thats so freakin nice. :boink:


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Aug 26 2010, 02:46 AM~18406021
> *got decent weather to clear....
> 
> "Fine Wine"...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Amazing Color


----------



## lil watcha

pics of the 32's from the meeting today


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by lil watcha_@Aug 26 2010, 11:03 PM~18416888
> *pics of the 32's from the meeting today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 408models

*COUPLE MORE PICS, SOORY BATTERY WAS DIEING SO PIC QUALITY NOT SO GOOD*.


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Aug 25 2010, 05:46 PM~18406021
> *got decent weather to clear....
> 
> "Fine Wine"...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I Like, I Like, I like!


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY+Aug 25 2010, 06:11 PM~18406269-->
> 
> 
> 
> Amazing Color
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-jevries_@Aug 27 2010, 10:49 AM~18420668
> *I Like, I Like, I like!
> *


thanx alot fellas


----------



## PINK86REGAL

:biggrin: NOT brass, but real gold plated deeks :0  :biggrin:


----------



## OFDatTX

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Aug 27 2010, 01:57 PM~18421106
> *:biggrin:  NOT brass, but real gold plated deeks :0    :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dam thats tight u selling some?


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by lil watcha+Aug 26 2010, 10:03 PM~18416888-->
> 
> 
> 
> pics of the 32's from the meeting today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-408models_@Aug 27 2010, 09:31 AM~18419695
> *COUPLE MORE PICS, SOORY BATTERY WAS DIEING SO PIC QUALITY NOT SO GOOD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Aug 27 2010, 12:57 PM~18421106
> *:biggrin:  NOT brass, but real gold plated deeks :0    :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



i smell a big body build :biggrin:


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Aug 27 2010, 11:57 AM~18421106
> *:biggrin:  NOT brass, but real gold plated deeks :0    :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


The PE spokes are def something I will dig into having made.


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by OFDatTX+Aug 27 2010, 12:18 PM~18421264-->
> 
> 
> 
> dam thats tight u selling some?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> if u got any, i can plate for u...(right now i dont got extra sets) soon imma sell some.. im getting some dishes made that imma send to chromer. package is gonna have chromed dishes,p,e spokes.k.o and 520s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 29 2010, 12:09 AM~18431503
> *i smell a big body build  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin: :0 yes sir!!! :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-jevries_@Aug 29 2010, 12:49 AM~18431621
> *The PE spokes are def something I will dig into having made.
> *


  u think the p.e. spoke will hold the hopping of your cars?


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Aug 27 2010, 01:57 PM~18421106
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Those look real good bro !!!!!!!!!!!!

One day I'ma have to splurdge for a set ! :biggrin:


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

those are some killer rides their homies! great job on all of them looks like their headed to the local burger joint.


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Aug 29 2010, 06:23 AM~18431967
> *if u got any, i can plate for u...(right now i dont got extra sets) soon imma sell some.. im getting some dishes made that imma send to chromer.  package is gonna have chromed dishes,p,e spokes.k.o and 520s
> :biggrin:  :0  yes sir!!!  :biggrin:
> u think the p.e. spoke will hold the hopping of your cars?
> *


I'm creating clear resin insets/ discs for the back so there will be no problem.


----------



## lil watcha

few pics from r/c unlimited model show


----------



## PINK86REGAL

:biggrin: :0 ANY MORE PICS?


----------



## STREETRACEKING

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Aug 30 2010, 09:29 PM~18446958
> *:biggrin:  :0 ANY MORE PICS?
> *


x2


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by lil watcha_@Aug 30 2010, 10:11 PM~18446769
> *few pics from r/c unlimited model show
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



sick pics but andy really needs to empty that whole case so they can be spread out :happysad: btw i think westend should come home in my box im just saying :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

> pics of the 32's from the meeting today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so from top to bottom hot rods belong to....
> 
> 
> top two are og steve ( cause he builds circles around us lol )
> 
> 3rd one is mine (not done)
> 
> 4th one lil watcha ( hard to see the chop in that pic clean)
> 
> 5th one 408models


----------



## 408models

*HERES A PROJECT I HAD IN THE BACK BURNER, HOPE TO GET IT DONE SOON* :happysad: *65 VERT, NOTHIN SPECIAL, BASIC STREET RIDE* :biggrin: 

and yes its a 1109 wheel, mock only :biggrin: 

*I CALL THIS ONE, "PARTS BOX 65"* :scrutinize: 













































:scrutinize:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

nice color...decals are sweet too.. almost looks like the same color as the wagon..  ill finish it for you send it my way...lol.. :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Sep 9 2010, 02:51 PM~18526181
> *HERES A PROJECT I HAD IN THE BACK BURNER, HOPE TO GET IT DONE SOON :happysad:  65 VERT, NOTHIN SPECIAL, BASIC STREET RIDE :biggrin:
> 
> and yes its a 1109 wheel, mock only  :biggrin:
> 
> I CALL THIS ONE, "PARTS BOX 65"  :scrutinize:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :scrutinize:
> *


 :0


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Sep 9 2010, 04:51 PM~18526181
> *HERES A PROJECT I HAD IN THE BACK BURNER, HOPE TO GET IT DONE SOON :happysad:  65 VERT, NOTHIN SPECIAL, BASIC STREET RIDE :biggrin:
> 
> and yes its a 1109 wheel, mock only  :biggrin:
> 
> I CALL THIS ONE, "PARTS BOX 65"  :scrutinize:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :scrutinize:
> *




sick ride homie  

and the 1109 isnt even worth a mock up on this whip :thumbsdown: :biggrin:


----------



## warsr67

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Mar 29 2009, 05:11 AM~13421515
> *missed one :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a quick buid i did for a homie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


clean rides up here.


----------



## PINK86REGAL

:biggrin: hno: :x:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Sep 9 2010, 09:41 PM~18528858
> *:biggrin:  hno:  :x:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :wow: nice work....


----------



## PINK86REGAL

yes it is!! i was bumpin that pic up for Evan (rollindeep):biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Sep 9 2010, 01:51 PM~18526181
> *HERES A PROJECT I HAD IN THE BACK BURNER, HOPE TO GET IT DONE SOON :happysad:  65 VERT, NOTHIN SPECIAL, BASIC STREET RIDE :biggrin:
> 
> and yes its a 1109 wheel, mock only  :biggrin:
> 
> I CALL THIS ONE, "PARTS BOX 65"  :scrutinize:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :scrutinize:
> *



sick!! what color is that orange?u can send me those 1109s.. make sure u send them with those tires :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Sep 9 2010, 08:41 PM~18528858
> *:biggrin:  hno:  :x:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## pancho1969

Builds are lookin good fellas :thumbsup:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Sep 9 2010, 08:41 PM~18528858
> *:biggrin:  hno:  :x:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats gonna be back on the table real soon  :biggrin: i just got a certain impala to finish up first


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Sep 9 2010, 03:56 PM~18526710
> *sick ride homie
> 
> and the 1109 isnt even worth a mock up on this whip :thumbsdown:  :biggrin:
> *



thats right homie thats why i just got him some old school 1109  :biggrin:










thanks guys for all the comps on the caddy itll be back soon along with a red 64 rag :happysad:


----------



## rollindeep408

:0


----------



## rollindeep408

oh shit whats that :squint:


----------



## rollindeep408

got a little work done to the engine on sj player


----------



## [email protected]

your a mad man E :0 rides are lookin real good!


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Sep 10 2010, 02:12 PM~18534988
> *your a mad man E :0  rides are lookin real good!
> *



thanks homeboy im just trying to play catch up for my lac of progress these days


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Sep 10 2010, 12:53 PM~18534849
> *got a little work done to the engine on sj player
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :biggrin: :biggrin: i love my tre, i mean this tre! lol sick work foo


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Sep 10 2010, 11:53 AM~18534849
> *got a little work done to the engine on sj player
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :0


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Sep 10 2010, 03:12 PM~18534988
> *your a mad man E :0  rides are lookin real good!
> *



X2!


----------



## Models IV Life

DAMN EVAN I GOT SOME OF THOSE "HAMMERHEAD" STYLE AIR CLEANERS IN RESIN!! A FEW IN CHROME ALSO! I HAD THAT EXACT CAST METAL ONE BUT HAD THE HOMIE MAKE A MOLD AND CAST THEM TO HAVE MORE!!


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Sep 12 2010, 05:35 AM~18545949
> *DAMN EVAN I GOT SOME OF THOSE "HAMMERHEAD" STYLE AIR CLEANERS IN RESIN!! A FEW IN CHROME ALSO! I HAD THAT EXACT CAST METAL ONE BUT HAD THE HOMIE MAKE A MOLD AND CAST THEM TO HAVE MORE!!
> *


 :biggrin: i still got the 2 u sent me a long time ago... imma get more of them made so i can send to chrome


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Sep 10 2010, 12:40 AM~18531566
> *oh shit whats that  :squint:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:  :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68+Sep 10 2010, 05:54 PM~18536344-->
> 
> 
> 
> X2!
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks trend
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Models IV Life_@Sep 12 2010, 06:35 AM~18545949
> *DAMN EVAN I GOT SOME OF THOSE "HAMMERHEAD" STYLE AIR CLEANERS IN RESIN!! A FEW IN CHROME ALSO! I HAD THAT EXACT CAST METAL ONE BUT HAD THE HOMIE MAKE A MOLD AND CAST THEM TO HAVE MORE!!
> *


ya i got alot of them too ive givin a few of them away already just figgured it was about time i used one myself lol 



> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL+Sep 12 2010, 08:06 AM~18546178-->
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  i still got the 2 u sent me a long time ago... imma get more of them made so i can send to chrome
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> put it on a build you hold out :0 :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MARINATE_@Sep 12 2010, 10:40 AM~18546893
> *:wow:    :biggrin:
> *


i told you loco but mine didnt come with a grill so im working on it  :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

man i want to start this bad boy but i am way behind lol

progress


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Sep 12 2010, 02:37 PM~18548142
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> man i want to start this bad boy but i am way behind lol
> 
> progress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: SICK ASS TREY LOCO


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Sep 12 2010, 01:37 PM~18548142
> *
> 
> progress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:  bad as fuck!


----------



## Esoteric

that 63 holding


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Sep 12 2010, 03:37 PM~18548142
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> man i want to start this bad boy but i am way behind lol
> 
> progress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Sep 12 2010, 03:37 PM~18548142
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> man i want to start this bad boy but i am way behind lol
> 
> progress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


im liken the malibu but that impala is nice sick paint work


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by MARINATE+Sep 12 2010, 07:33 PM~18549757-->
> 
> 
> 
> :wow: SICK ASS TREY LOCO
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 12 2010, 07:39 PM~18549797
> *:wow:   bad as fuck!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 12 2010, 07:44 PM~18549827
> *that 63 holding
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 12 2010, 07:47 PM~18549850
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-716 LAYIN LOW_@Sep 12 2010, 07:49 PM~18549866
> *im liken the malibu but that impala is nice sick paint work
> *



 thanks everyone for the comments ima try to get more progress posted soon and some better mock up pics of the san jose playa tre :biggrin:


----------



## lil watcha

deuce rag


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by lil watcha_@Sep 13 2010, 11:30 PM~18561548
> *deuce rag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



sick i bet your pops wants that :biggrin:


----------



## pancho1969

63 is lookin bad evan we need more pics :cheesy: 



> _Originally posted by lil watcha_@Sep 13 2010, 09:30 PM~18561548
> *deuce rag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice 62 lil watcha super clean :thumbsup:


----------



## lil watcha

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Sep 14 2010, 01:14 AM~18562323
> *sick i bet your pops wants that  :biggrin:
> *


Naw he said he gots the real thing lol


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by lil watcha_@Sep 13 2010, 09:30 PM~18561548
> *deuce rag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: came out sik, just like the HT. :biggrin:


----------



## lil watcha

Nice 62 lil watcha super clean :thumbsup:
[/quote]

Thanks homie I'm tryn


----------



## sneekyg909

> _Originally posted by lil watcha_@Sep 13 2010, 10:30 PM~18561548
> *deuce rag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 THATS CLEAN :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ANY MORE PICS? :nicoderm:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by sneekyg909_@Sep 14 2010, 10:12 AM~18563385
> *THATS CLEAN :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: ANY MORE PICS? :nicoderm:
> *


x2 great job. post some more pics..


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Sep 14 2010, 08:09 AM~18563026
> *63 is lookin bad evan we need more pics  :cheesy:
> Nice 62 lil watcha super clean :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks Pancho I got a Lil more work done. But right now we tryin to get ready for my lady to have surgery this friday  but I'm sure I'll have alot done after the the weekend when I have nothing else to do :happysad:


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by lil watcha_@Sep 13 2010, 10:30 PM~18561548
> *deuce rag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


real clean watcha!!!


----------



## PINK86REGAL

workin on this mc....
painted the interior today and flocked. ill post pics of that when its put together...
built the front end of suspension. still gotta see how imma do the rear..


----------



## PINK86REGAL

also did a lil to * "Orange Nightmare" *replica...









made some skirts,put on a bootykit and shaved the SS moulding off. still gotta do the NON SS mouldings...
















got my NON SS donor bench seats... :biggrin:


----------



## pancho1969

:wow: :0


----------



## ElRafa

:wow: :wow: Damn!!!


----------



## rollindeep408




----------



## pancho1969

:wow:


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Sep 14 2010, 06:19 PM~18568540
> *workin on this mc....
> painted the interior today and flocked. ill post pics of that when its put together...
> built the front end of suspension. still gotta see how imma do the rear..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



oh whaaaaaat :cheesy: how much shipped :cheesy:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Sep 14 2010, 07:24 PM~18568604
> *:wow:  :0
> *


 :wave: :x:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Sep 14 2010, 08:23 PM~18568586
> * "Orange Nightmare"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Sick !!!!!!! Have you figured out what color that is yet ?


----------



## PINK86REGAL

:biggrin: tangelo


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Sep 14 2010, 08:23 PM~18568586
> *also did a lil to  "Orange Nightmare" replica...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> made some skirts,put on a bootykit and shaved the SS moulding off. still gotta do the NON SS mouldings...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got my NON SS donor bench seats... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looking good so far..i know this will be a sweet ride when its finished..keep up the great work bro. :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## darkside customs

Nice work in here fellas...


----------



## pancho1969

Haven't posted my builds in here for a while :happysad: :biggrin: . Here's my latest check my thread for more pics :cheesy:.


----------



## PINK86REGAL

:worship: :worship: :run: :run: SICK LIKE ALWAYS, P!!


----------



## rollindeep408

:0


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Sep 17 2010, 01:40 PM~18591867
> *Haven't posted my builds in here for a while  :happysad:  :biggrin: . Here's my latest check my thread for more pics :cheesy:.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 :0 :wow: :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Sep 18 2010, 08:05 PM~18599750
> *:0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *






:run: :run: :run: :run: 



ima pull some bigdog shit......................... CAN I HAVE IT :biggrin: 

i love that color E


----------



## lil watcha

Got my rims today and there dope


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by lil watcha_@Sep 18 2010, 07:23 PM~18600180
> *Got my rims today and there dope
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 X2 gangsta


----------



## PINK86REGAL

another 1 for the team...
*pretty much finished this monte.... lmk what yall think?* :biggrin: 


























































dog leggin..


----------



## 408models

:0 ssssiiiikkkkk


----------



## 408models

*SEE WHAT HAPPENS WHEN U 3 WHEEL AND TAKE CORNERS TOO FAST *:biggrin:


----------



## bugs-one

That's asick Monte, homie. :thumbsup:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL+Sep 21 2010, 09:24 AM~18620656-->
> 
> 
> 
> another 1 for the team...
> *pretty much finished this monte.... lmk what yall think?* :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dog leggin..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats a mean ass lean
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-408models_@Sep 21 2010, 09:36 AM~18620734
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SEE WHAT HAPPENS WHEN U 3 WHEEL AND TAKE CORNERS TOO FAST  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :sprint:


----------



## lil watcha

Bad ass Monte 

Was workin on this trey today nuthin special


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by lil watcha_@Sep 21 2010, 10:30 PM~18628869
> *Bad ass Monte
> 
> Was workin on this trey today nuthin special
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that six fo looking good


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by lil watcha_@Sep 21 2010, 11:30 PM~18628869
> *Bad ass Monte
> 
> Was workin on this trey today nuthin special
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



nothing but pure sickness about a black ride :0


----------



## darkside customs

That monte is fuckin off tha chain...... NICE!!!!


----------



## PINK86REGAL

thanx alot evryone for the comments!! and watcha!! sick i loooooove black tre's!! :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Sep 22 2010, 02:54 AM~18629544
> *nothing but pure sickness about a black ride :0
> *


X2!


----------



## rollindeep408

couple of pics from meeting smiley has better ones


----------



## rollindeep408

og steve at it again


----------



## 408models

:biggrin:


----------



## COAST2COAST

:0 :0 beautiful work !!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Sep 24 2010, 03:08 PM~18652925
> *og steve at it again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Sick projects bro !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Models IV Life

NICE VISOR ON THAT 48 ROLLIN!! WISH I HAD ONE


----------



## lil watcha

Nice projects homies damn work Made me miss it


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Sep 24 2010, 04:57 PM~18653308
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:wow: Good shit fellas! Love that phawkin burban!


----------



## rollindeep408

thanks guys


----------



## A408NUT4U

*hello ladies im back* :boink: 
hahahahahahhaa i forgot my old new pass word .....n i deleted my old email addy too...im back thought....hey fuckers why didnt u tell me about the show n meetings..???????  i been busy but not that busy
....i got more time on my hands now i dropped my managing position at the shop. :biggrin: Evan u know my #too fucker....Smilie u get a pass u dont know it :biggrin: hit me up fuckers


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by A408NUT4U_@Sep 27 2010, 12:18 AM~18670227
> *hello ladies im back</span> :boink:
> hahahahahahhaa i forgot my old new pass word .....n i deleted my old email addy too...im back thought....hey fuckers why didnt u tell me about the show n meetings..???????  i been busy but not that busy
> ....i got more time on my hands now i dropped my managing position at the shop. :biggrin:<span style=\'color:red\'> Evan u know my #too fucker....Smilie u get a pass u dont know it :biggrin: hit me up fuckers
> *



fuck that we called you and texted you fucker you dont know peeps no more is more like it that or your in love :squint: besides you dont even build anymore :0 :roflmao: if im wrong prove it 408nutts


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by A408NUT4U_@Sep 26 2010, 10:18 PM~18670227
> *hello ladies im back :boink:
> hahahahahahhaa i forgot my old new pass word .....n i deleted my old email addy too...im back thought....hey fuckers why didnt u tell me about the show n meetings..???????  i been busy but not that busy
> ....i got more time on my hands now i dropped my managing position at the shop. :biggrin: Evan u know my #too fucker....Smilie u get a pass u dont know it :biggrin: hit me up fuckers
> *


WELL WELL WELL if it isn't MR. 408NUTSAC... i mean 408NUT4U :roflmao: :roflmao: 

what up foolio were u been? I did text u but i guess u got a new number now, cause some one texted back askin who this was :biggrin: well send me a pm with ur new number.


----------



## A408NUT4U

> _Originally posted by 408models+Sep 27 2010, 07:54 AM~18671421-->
> 
> 
> 
> WELL WELL WELL if it isn't MR. 408NUTSAC... i mean 408NUT4U :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> what up foolio were u been? I did text u but i guess u got a new number now, cause some one texted back askin who this was  :biggrin:  well send me a pm with ur new number.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes yes yes its me 408modelbuttplugs i mean 408models :wave: i will shoot u my #
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-rollindeep408_@Sep 27 2010, 12:16 AM~18670472
> *fuck that we called you and texted you fucker you dont know peeps no more is more like it that or your in love  :squint: besides you dont even build anymore :0  :roflmao: if im wrong prove it 408nutts
> *


never got both country bear.....maybe u jus wanted to be mr.celebrity now



:roflmao: i havent built shit.i been goin thru sum shit but its coo now,for now :drama:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by A408NUT4U_@Sep 28 2010, 12:40 AM~18679270
> *yes yes yes  its me 408modelbuttplugs i mean 408models :wave: i will shoot u my #
> never got both country bear.....maybe u jus wanted to be mr.celebrity now
> :roflmao: i havent built shit.i been goin thru sum shit but its coo now,for now :drama:
> *



there will only be one layitlow model celebrity bro no body gonna take your place :biggrin: 

and i hear you on the :drama: bro .always something keep your head up brotha and always know you can call me anytime on the reals johny .you know i got your back !


----------



## rollindeep408

> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/quote
> 
> this page needs pics :happysad: :biggrin:


----------



## jevries

> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/quote
> 
> this page needs pics :happysad: :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> SICK!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## rollindeep408

thanks jev


----------



## A408NUT4U

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Sep 28 2010, 12:02 AM~18679336
> *there will only be one layitlow model celebrity bro no body gonna take your place  :biggrin:
> 
> and i hear you on the  :drama: bro .always something keep your head up brotha and always know you can call me anytime on the reals johny .you know i got your back !
> *


thanx bro.man u jus dont know what im goin thru now.  but i got a solid lady that loves me.but yea thanx :happysad:


----------



## drnitrus

bombs are lookin good!!!!!


----------



## ElRafa

Badass bombs guys


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Sep 24 2010, 01:57 PM~18653308
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:wow: :wow: everyones stuff looks sick!! :0


----------



## DJ-ROY

I,m into BOMBS now :0 :cheesy:


----------



## rollindeep408

thanks dj 

and jay post up that 51 homeboy


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Sep 30 2010, 08:05 PM~18706429
> *thanks dj
> 
> and jay post up that 51 homeboy
> *


tomorrow... i wanna take finished pics... almost there... just needa finish setup which im pretty blank on :uh:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Sep 30 2010, 09:09 PM~18706460
> *tomorrow... i wanna take finished pics...  almost there... just needa finish setup which im pretty blank on :uh:
> *


damn i know that hope i finish the 48 all that work on the belly pan and frame just to get it down a few scale inches hahaha :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL

pretty much done.... what u think??

*"Fine Wine" * 51 Chevy Vert...


----------



## lil watcha

That bomba looks bad ass ^^


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by lil watcha_@Oct 4 2010, 11:59 PM~18738343
> *That bomba looks bad ass  ^^
> *



x100000,00000 :wow: 

jay you can send that bitch to me :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL

a quick build i started.... 
















which k.o?


----------



## [email protected]

def. the impy KOs


----------



## PINK86REGAL

other projects..... :uh:


----------



## MKD904

The fullsize is sick...always love what you got working Pink. I wish I had the build time you have and the speed to finish rides that you have....keep us posted.


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Oct 7 2010, 05:56 PM~18762359
> *a quick build i started....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> which k.o?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



fuckin sick homeboy the two ears bro


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Oct 7 2010, 03:56 PM~18762359
> *a quick build i started....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> which k.o?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:wow: sik, i say the 59 caps :biggrin:


----------



## 408models

ALMOST DONE :happysad:


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by MKD904+Oct 7 2010, 09:48 PM~18764463-->
> 
> 
> 
> The fullsize is sick...always love what you got working Pink.  I wish I had the build time you have and the speed to finish rides that you have....keep us posted.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanx Mike...! thinkin of gold plated the spokes and polishin the dishes. either kandy pink or kandy rootbeer...  :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 7 2010, 10:18 PM~18764643
> *fuckin sick homeboy the two ears bro
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-408models_@Oct 8 2010, 08:36 AM~18766103
> *:wow:  sik, i say the 59 caps :biggrin:
> *


thanx...! i like the fake ass zenith ones i did but way to big... :angry:


----------



## OFDatTX

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Oct 8 2010, 10:37 AM~18766110
> *ALMOST DONE  :happysad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




Dam bro u always got that great shine on them cars. 
Wat kind of clear u use ?


----------



## Siim123

Damn, nice bombita!


----------



## undercoverimpala

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Oct 8 2010, 07:37 AM~18766110
> *ALMOST DONE  :happysad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :worship: :worship:
been following this for a bit brother cant wait to see it done................ i started my burban project because of yours ................ cant wait to see this up close next year........


----------



## rollindeep408

man i love the arts but jeveries 13s are beautiful :run:


----------



## DEUCES76

lookin good evan


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Oct 10 2010, 12:25 AM~18775431
> *lookin good evan
> *



thanks ronnie should be done and in stockton next weekend 

speaking of that you should post a topic for that show and get a roll call going bro


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Oct 8 2010, 09:37 AM~18766110
> *ALMOST DONE  :happysad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 408models

*90% done* :happysad:


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by OFDatTX_@Oct 8 2010, 09:33 PM~18770846
> *Dam bro u always got that great shine on them cars.
> Wat kind of clear u use ?
> *


It's MODELMASTER HIGH GLOSS CLEAR. the best way that works for me, is i lay like 3 coats let is dry for a day, then go back and wetsand it with 2000 then let it sit for a day. then go back and put the can in hot water for bout 3, 4 min. From there spray about 2 more coats, and it lays smoooootthhhh


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Oct 15 2010, 10:18 AM~18818440
> *It's MODELMASTER HIGH GLOSS CLEAR. the best way that works for me, is i lay like 3 coats let is dry for a day, then go back and wetsand it with 2000 then let it sit for a day. then go back and put the can in hot water for bout 3, 4 min. From there spray about 2 more coats, and it lays smoooootthhhh
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: ........nice tip bro !


----------



## PINK86REGAL

*lil bit more work on the 60.....*


----------



## PINK86REGAL

smiley... u str8 killin it with them side windows slid open!!! that burb is nasty!! (in a great way! :biggrin: )


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Oct 15 2010, 11:54 AM~18819093
> *lil bit more work on the 60.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That Rojo '60 is gonna be sick bro !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL+Oct 15 2010, 08:54 AM~18819093-->
> 
> 
> 
> *lil bit more work on the 60.....*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :wow: :sprint: :h5: NO WORDS!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-PINK86REGAL_@Oct 15 2010, 08:55 AM~18819101
> *smiley... u str8 killin it with them side windows slid open!!! that burb is nasty!! (in a great way! :biggrin: )
> *


thanks bro, after the show imma try and get the pinstriping done


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by 408models+Oct 15 2010, 09:15 AM~18818414-->
> 
> 
> 
> *90% done* :happysad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-PINK86REGAL_@Oct 15 2010, 10:54 AM~18819093
> *lil bit more work on the 60.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## A408NUT4U

damn i need to get my ass in gear  u guys are doing sick ass work....


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by A408NUT4U_@Oct 16 2010, 03:07 PM~18828023
> *damn i need to get my ass in gear   u guys are doing sick ass work....
> *



handle your bizz 408nutts :biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa

:wow: :wow: :wow: Lookin good up in here homies


----------



## MKD904

Looks great guys....


----------



## A408NUT4U

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Oct 17 2010, 12:23 AM~18831469
> *handle your bizz 408nutts :biggrin:
> *


i will rollindeepindabutt408 :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by A408NUT4U_@Oct 17 2010, 05:25 PM~18834868
> *i will rollindeepindabutt408 :biggrin:
> *



oh thats funny 408nuttinsideyou


----------



## pancho1969

:wow: :0


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Oct 18 2010, 08:27 AM~18840064
> *:wow:  :0
> *


 :biggrin: :roflmao: Too much hah Pancho


----------



## 408models

Man we got some characters :biggrin: 

maybe jhonny should of went, i think he would of got along with that old man that had alot to say :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lil watcha

Word is tablescrapers took home some awards good job homies


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by lil watcha_@Oct 18 2010, 01:00 PM~18842935
> *Word is tablescrapers took home some awards good job homies
> *


 :yes: 

TOTAL 7


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Oct 18 2010, 09:51 AM~18840470
> *Man we got some characters  :biggrin:
> 
> maybe jhonny should of went, i think he would of got along with that old man that had alot to say :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 That would have been some funny shit 408nutts loves him some funny people at the tatt shop too :wow:


----------



## AJ128

> ALMOST DONE :happysad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GET AT ME WHEN THIS ONE COMES UP FOR SALE


----------



## A408NUT4U

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Oct 17 2010, 10:13 PM~18838283
> *oh thats funny 408nuttinsideyou
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## 408models

*MY NEXT QUICK BUILD* :biggrin: 
*and thats how its gonna sit, i already modified the suspension*


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Oct 19 2010, 02:29 PM~18852385
> *MY NEXT QUICK BUILD :biggrin:
> and thats how its gonna sit, i already modified the suspension
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 Damn smiley after looking at that red body I'm thinking you should paint it a red


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Oct 19 2010, 12:29 PM~18852385
> *MY NEXT QUICK BUILD :biggrin:
> and thats how its gonna sit, i already modified the suspension
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Oct 19 2010, 01:29 PM~18852385
> *MY NEXT QUICK BUILD :biggrin:
> and thats how its gonna sit, i already modified the suspension
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


oh this is gonna b good... :wow:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Oct 19 2010, 08:19 PM~18854823
> *oh this is gonna b good... :wow:
> *


X2 ! :drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Oct 15 2010, 08:15 AM~18818414
> *90% done :happysad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




Fuckin BEATIFUL Smiley!!! :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Models IV Life

LOOKING GOOD SCRAPERS!!


----------



## A408NUT4U

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Oct 19 2010, 01:29 PM~18852385
> *MY NEXT QUICK BUILD :biggrin:
> and thats how its gonna sit, i already modified the suspension
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i been thinkin bout doin 1 of those too.i got a couple of them.... :nicoderm:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by A408NUT4U_@Oct 21 2010, 10:01 AM~18869781
> *i been thinkin bout doin 1 of those too.i got a couple of them.... :nicoderm:
> *


Ya ya ya then build it already you scurred :0


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Oct 21 2010, 11:13 AM~18870803
> *Ya ya ya then build it already you scurred :0
> *


 :drama: :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL

*i finished the 60 imp....*

































pics of the guts...


----------



## rollindeep408

> *i finished the 60 imp....*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pics of the guts...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/quot
> 
> 
> That thing is crazy clean jay


----------



## COAST2COAST

THIS IS SICK !! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 408models

:0 came out sik bro, nice work


----------



## 408models

OK SO HERE ARE SOME MOCK UP PICS. STILL ALOT OF TOUCHING UP TO DO. YOU CAN'T SEE THE COLOR TO WELL, BUT THE ONE WITH THE SUSPENSION SHOWING YOU CAN KINDA SEE IT THERE, ITS THE NEW TESTORS COLOR BLUE.











































































FULL SUSPENION ON :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Oct 22 2010, 09:16 AM~18879118
> *OK SO HERE ARE SOME MOCK UP PICS. STILL ALOT OF TOUCHING UP TO DO. YOU CAN'T SEE THE COLOR TO WELL, BUT THE ONE WITH THE SUSPENSION SHOWING YOU CAN KINDA SEE IT THERE, ITS THE NEW TESTORS COLOR BLUE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FULL SUSPENION ON :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



damn smiley didnt you just primer this :0


----------



## pancho1969

:wow: builds are lookin good fellas :thumbsup:


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Oct 22 2010, 08:02 AM~18879480
> *damn smiley didnt you just primer this  :0
> *


 :yes: SON TOOK A NAP :biggrin: SO THAT WAS MY CHANCE :cheesy:


----------



## ONE9SIX5

damn......never looked into the model threads,,,,BEAUTIFUL work fellas!!!!makes u appreciate the commiment to DETAILS!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## 408models

*THIS IS WHAT GAVE ME THE INSPIRIATION TO BUILD THAT NOMAD*: :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by pancho1969+Oct 22 2010, 10:56 AM~18879905-->
> 
> 
> 
> :wow: builds are lookin good fellas :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin: so when you gonna post your new build off :0 :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 22 2010, 10:59 AM~18879933
> *:yes:  SON TOOK A NAP  :biggrin:  SO THAT WAS MY CHANCE :cheesy:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> damn you got alot done  looks real good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 22 2010, 12:51 PM~18880707
> *damn......never looked into the model threads,,,,BEAUTIFUL work fellas!!!!makes u appreciate the commiment to DETAILS!!!!! :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks for the comps
> <!--QuoteBegin-408models_@Oct 22 2010, 02:00 PM~18881257
> *THIS IS WHAT GAVE ME THE INSPIRIATION TO BUILD THAT NOMAD: :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## PINK86REGAL

"Blood Bath"



































still needs more work. engine and setup next.... its gettin there.. :happysad: :cheesy:


----------



## MKD904

Love this build. Great job. Opening the doors on that ride is not an easy feat..Can't wait to see this one done.


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Oct 23 2010, 09:29 AM~18887616
> *Love this build.  Great job.  Opening the doors on that ride is not an easy feat..Can't wait to see this one done.
> *



this is the 3rd ghouse i open up. i hate it.they r a bitch! lol thank u very much for comments mike.. i appreciate it


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Oct 22 2010, 09:07 PM~18885654
> *:biggrin: so when you gonna post your new build off  :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 Got a couple things to finish (2 paint jobs and a pedal car :cheesy: ) then its on :biggrin:


----------



## COAST2COAST

glasshouse is tight!!!!


----------



## rollindeep408

> "Blood Bath"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still needs more work. engine and setup next.... its gettin there.. :happysad:  :cheesy:
> [/quote
> Hands down the badest g house everbuilt in plastic that I've seen


----------



## rollindeep408

next quick build with some old skool flava something diffrent  final height :0


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> :0 Got a couple things to finish (2 paint jobs and a pedal car :cheesy: ) then its on :biggrin:


 :0 hno: :run: 



> glasshouse is tight!!!!


thanx coast!



> "Blood Bath"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still needs more work. engine and setup next.... its gettin there.. :happysad:  :cheesy:
> [/quote
> Hands down the badest g house everbuilt in plastic that I've seen
> 
> 
> 
> i really appreciate that!! that as what i wanted with the green one i built... i like this one more.... :biggrin:
Click to expand...


----------



## Tonioseven

Bad-ass work up in here fellas!!


----------



## 408models

SOME PATTERN WORK, STILL NOT DONE, THANKS EVAN :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Oct 27 2010, 08:59 AM~18920942
> *SOME PATTERN WORK, STILL NOT DONE, THANKS EVAN :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


.


Hey don't blame all that mess on me haha some of that was you 

Looks coo but look even better in the sun we got to finish it


----------



## machio

Dam homie,u have mad skillz


----------



## 408models

*BOUT 95% DONE* :biggrin: 

* "DUKES 1953 SUBURBAN"  *


----------



## 408models




----------



## MKD904

What did you use for tailights?


----------



## 408models

the rear turn sigs i belive are off a 39 coupe kit, and the middel tail light i made myslelf from some extra kit pieces.


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Oct 27 2010, 08:59 AM~18920942
> *SOME PATTERN WORK, STILL NOT DONE, THANKS EVAN :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



meating was  smiley you got a nice line up on the table coming out soon hno: cant wait to see some more paint  408nutjob finally made it out and jesse that tre is clean bro :biggrin:


----------



## A408NUT4U

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Oct 29 2010, 12:52 AM~18938010
> *meating was    smiley you got a nice line up on the table coming out soon hno: cant wait to see some more paint   408nutjob finally made it out and jesse that tre is clean bro :biggrin:
> *


i sure did rollindeepindabutt.better late then nver.lol......u guys got me pumped up seeing ur guys work.... :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by A408NUT4U_@Oct 29 2010, 05:46 PM~18943032
> *i sure did rollindeepindabutt.better late then nver.lol......u guys got me pumped up seeing ur guys work.... :biggrin:
> *


 :barf: :ugh: lol


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by A408NUTRIDER_@Oct 29 2010, 06:46 PM~18943032
> *i sure did rollindeepindabutt.better late then nver.lol......some guys got me pumped in the ass  seeing ur guys work.... :biggrin:
> *



:wow: :wow: idk about all that guess we know why you aint made the meetings lately :uh: :biggrin:


post your 70 impala already and stop boo shitin :cheesy:


----------



## rollindeep408

meeting on thursday cell pics




























i didnt get any of og steve project or another one of smileys


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Oct 29 2010, 11:59 PM~18945441
> *meeting on thursday cell pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i didnt get any of og steve project or another one of smileys
> *



coronas


----------



## Trikejustclownin

still needs more work. engine and setup next.... its gettin there.. :happysad:  :cheesy:
THIS IS THE BEST GLASS HOUSE IVE SEEN NICE WORK DOGG :wow:  :0


----------



## rollindeep408

not really a build but.... i got one of eddies (marinate) sick ass builds .usps must have thought it was a soccer ball :uh: anyway here is the restoration pics paint was also damaged 










this is fresh out of the box in pieces :angry: 










after i finished taking it apart because the clearcoat was messed up from shiiping i preped and recoat 










get your shades out it shines again


----------



## rollindeep408

now reassembly a few subtle add ons and chages not to take away from the original builder thanks again eddie its almost ready to go in the display case with the other layitlow greats  




























just need to get another pasenger mirror is missing now along with a hood hinge almost back to its glory :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

:tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: CAN I BUY IT BACK? 















*
J/K :biggrin: LOOKS GOOD CARNAL :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: *


----------



## PINK86REGAL

Evan i feel ya!!! they played soccer with this 60 ronnie sent me  








she back to normal now :biggrin: 
















took a pic next to her cuzin! lol


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Nov 1 2010, 07:34 PM~18961739
> *Evan i feel ya!!! they played soccer with this 60 ronnie sent me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> she back to normal now :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> took a pic next to her cuzin! lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



assholes man people dont give a fuck at least its all there and not crushed looks good with that red one in the pic


----------



## rollindeep408

1 Members: lil watcha


:wave:


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Nov 1 2010, 07:05 PM~18962088
> *assholes man people dont give a fuck at least its all there and not crushed looks good with that red one in the pic
> *



yeap! shit sucks!  the blue one came to miami but the red one is leavin to cali...


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Nov 1 2010, 08:10 PM~18962149
> *yeap! shit sucks!   the blue one came to miami but the red one is leavin to cali...
> *


----------



## A408NUT4U

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Oct 31 2010, 10:03 PM~18956322
> *now reassembly a few subtle add ons and chages not to take away from the original builder thanks again eddie its almost ready to go in the display case with the other layitlow greats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just need to get another pasenger mirror is missing now along with a hood hinge almost back to its glory :biggrin:
> *


that shit is sick


----------



## 408models

WELL WELL WELL, 


were ur pics at foolio :cheesy:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by A408NUT4U_@Nov 4 2010, 03:00 PM~18985719
> *that shit is sick
> *



:wow: check you out and still no progress pics  :biggrin: 

didnt i just hook you up today with a stripe brush too :0


----------



## jimbo

SUPP SCRAPERS!!! Lookin good like always in here!


----------



## A408NUT4U

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Nov 4 2010, 06:49 PM~18988104
> *:wow:  check you out and still no progress pics   :biggrin:
> 
> didnt i just hook you up today with a stripe brush too :0
> *


i did a bike for a show at cowpalace.....im busy at shop.its hard to paint here too....maybe tomarrow i can do something or monday...we closed monday


----------



## A408NUT4U

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Nov 4 2010, 02:03 PM~18985756
> *WELL WELL WELL,
> were ur pics at foolio  :cheesy:
> *


i gotta lay paterns still.its based already jus no time.


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by jimbo+Nov 6 2010, 03:56 PM~19002331-->
> 
> 
> 
> SUPP SCRAPERS!!! Lookin good like always in here!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks jimbo been waching your progress looking real good homie
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-A408NUT4U_@Nov 6 2010, 07:07 PM~19003236
> *i did a bike for a show at cowpalace.....im busy at shop.its hard to paint here too....maybe tomarrow i can do something or monday...we closed monday
> *


its all good johny you know we just lookin out for you  this time when we paint show up  :0 :cheesy:


----------



## EVIL C

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Oct 31 2010, 11:58 PM~18956280
> *not really a build but.... i got one of eddies (marinate) sick ass builds .usps must have thought it was a soccer ball  :uh:  anyway here is the restoration pics paint was also damaged
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is fresh out of the box in pieces  :angry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after i finished taking it apart because the clearcoat was messed up from shiiping i preped and recoat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> get your shades out it shines again
> *



:angry: usps did the same with mind from marinate i`ll fix it soon


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by EVIL C_@Nov 7 2010, 07:44 AM~19006373
> *:angry:  usps did the same with mind from marinate i`ll fix it soon
> *



sucks man hope its all repairable i did get one from pancho that was perfect only the bumper fell off so that shows if they were carefull that shit would not happen


----------



## rollindeep408




----------



## COAST2COAST

:wow: :wow: :wow: 

sick work homie !!


----------



## PINK86REGAL

:wow: :0 :run: :run: sick ass trey!!! love it!


----------



## pancho1969

:wow: Lookin good fellas :thumbsup:

Here's a couple pics of my current project


----------



## RaiderPride

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Nov 7 2010, 10:39 PM~19013196
> *:wow: Lookin good fellas :thumbsup:
> 
> Here's a couple pics of my current project
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Coming out sick!


----------



## machio

U


> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Nov 7 2010, 10:39 PM~19013196
> *:wow: Lookin good fellas :thumbsup:
> 
> Here's a couple pics of my current project
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Nov 8 2010, 12:39 AM~19013196
> *:wow: Lookin good fellas :thumbsup:
> 
> Here's a couple pics of my current project
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Lookin' good bro ! Keep us posted !


----------



## MKD904

408, you still looking to sell some stuff???? Check your in box.


----------



## rollindeep408

got board so the tre is catching air :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Nov 7 2010, 06:42 PM~19010735
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Dam Ev this tre is OFF THE RICHTER brotha!!! My style everything on there... :wow: :yes: :h5: :wow:


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Nov 7 2010, 10:39 PM~19013196
> *:wow: Lookin good fellas :thumbsup:
> 
> Here's a couple pics of my current project
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




Yeah, thats tuff Pancho... :wow:


----------



## warsr67

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Nov 7 2010, 11:39 PM~19013196
> *:wow: Lookin good fellas :thumbsup:
> 
> Here's a couple pics of my current project
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


love your work pancho its going to be one sweet ride.


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Nov 8 2010, 09:25 PM~19020707
> *Dam Ev this tre is OFF THE RICHTER brotha!!! My style everything on there... :wow:  :yes:  :h5:  :wow:
> *


thanks loco im just about wraped up just mesing with set up ideas  thanks for the comps cant wait to see your tre take shape


----------



## rollindeep408

pancho your boy gonna have a better ride then some peeps 1:1  lucky kids to have a good father


----------



## Models IV Life

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Nov 8 2010, 06:31 PM~19020162
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got board so the tre is catching air  :biggrin:
> *


HEY HEY DON'T "BUCKLE" HER MAN SHE GOTTA COME HOME SAFE!!..LOL BAD ASS!!


----------



## pancho1969

Thanks for the comps fellas  



> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Nov 8 2010, 10:26 PM~19022536
> *pancho your boy gonna have a better ride then some peeps 1:1    lucky kids to have a good father
> *


Thanks evan I'm one of those peeps haha :happysad: :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Nov 8 2010, 11:27 PM~19020724
> *Yeah, thats tuff Pancho... :wow:
> *


X2!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Nov 9 2010, 03:50 AM~19023312
> *HEY HEY DON'T "BUCKLE" HER MAN SHE GOTTA COME HOME SAFE!!..LOL BAD ASS!!
> *


Lol thanks fred I just had to make sure it puts in work before it's long drive to Florida :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

more mock up pics :happysad:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Nov 10 2010, 11:11 PM~19038524
> *more mock up pics :happysad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## 408models

*ANOTHER QUICK PROJECT *


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408+Nov 10 2010, 09:11 PM~19038524-->
> 
> 
> 
> more mock up pics :happysad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-408models_@Nov 11 2010, 02:04 PM~19043852
> *ANOTHER QUICK PROJECT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:naughty: :boink: both cars are sick as fuk!!


----------



## pancho1969

Builds Lookin good fellas :thumbsup:



> _Originally posted by 408models_@Nov 11 2010, 01:04 PM~19043852
> *ANOTHER QUICK PROJECT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*
What kid of wheels are those? :dunno: :cheesy:*


----------



## 408models

unfortunalty there the pegasus standards, oops i mean 1109's. Just for temporary use till i get jevs back from chroming


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Nov 11 2010, 04:49 PM~19044536
> *unfortunalty there the pegasus standards, oops i mean 1109's. Just for temporary use till i get jevs back from chroming
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Nov 11 2010, 03:32 PM~19044413
> *:naughty:  :boink:  both cars are  sick as fuk!!
> *



X2!!! :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## MKD904

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Nov 11 2010, 03:49 PM~19044536
> *unfortunalty there the pegasus standards, oops i mean 1109's. Just for temporary use till i get jevs back from chroming
> *


Where did you send them for chroming? Also, did you get my PM, you haven't responded?


----------



## impalaserg

hey how do you attach the wheels? If i remember correctly the metal axle is pinched after the wheel is installed when they were new.



> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Nov 7 2010, 10:39 PM~19013196
> *:wow: Lookin good fellas :thumbsup:
> 
> Here's a couple pics of my current project
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 408models

*SO I FINISHED THIS NOMAD, BUT NOT HAPPY WITH THE END RESULTS. TO MANY FLAWS AND JUST NOT WHAT I WANTED, BUT HERE IT IS ALL DONE* :happysad:


----------



## PINK86REGAL

nomad is clean!! nice job!


----------



## 408models

*ALSO FINISHED THE RED ON RED 62. OTHER THEN THE LIL BIT OF GLUE ON THE LOWER FRONT WINDSHIELD IT CAME OUT COO.* :happysad: *SIMPLE AND QUICK STREET RIDE, A LIL TOUCH UPS HERE AND THERE BUT PRETTY MUCH ALL DONE* :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL

:wow: sick! that red is fire!


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL+Nov 16 2010, 08:23 AM~19081451-->
> 
> 
> 
> nomad is clean!! nice job!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks bro, not one of my best, but came out ok
> <!--QuoteBegin-PINK86REGAL_@Nov 16 2010, 08:29 AM~19081478
> *:wow:  sick! that red is fire!
> *


yeah i thought it was gonna be darker from the can top. but came out just right. :biggrin:


----------



## ShowRodFreak

Nice job on the Nomad. Good looking foil job


----------



## dig_derange

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Nov 16 2010, 10:20 AM~19081431
> * SO I FINISHED THIS NOMAD, BUT NOT HAPPY WITH THE END RESULTS. TO MANY FLAWS AND JUST NOT WHAT I WANTED, BUT HERE IT IS ALL DONE :happysad:
> *



I know that feeling all too well, but damn that Nomad is badass. Really diggin those patterns on the roof! :thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Nov 16 2010, 10:25 AM~19081457
> *ALSO FINISHED THE RED ON RED 62. OTHER THEN THE LIL BIT OF GLUE ON THE LOWER FRONT WINDSHIELD IT CAME OUT COO.  :happysad:  SIMPLE AND QUICK STREET RIDE, A LIL TOUCH UPS HERE AND THERE BUT PRETTY MUCH ALL DONE :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: HOW MUCH? :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Nov 16 2010, 11:23 AM~19081451
> *nomad is clean!! nice job!
> *


x2 ! LOOKS GOOD FROM HERE BRO !


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Nov 16 2010, 11:25 AM~19081457
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


MONSTEROUS !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pancho1969

Both builds good to me smilie :thumbsup:



> _Originally posted by impalaserg_@Nov 11 2010, 06:35 PM~19046409
> *hey how do you attach the wheels? If i remember correctly the metal axle is pinched after the wheel is installed when they were new.
> *


The wheels bolt on this one :cheesy:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Oct 31 2010, 10:03 PM~18956322
> *now reassembly a few subtle add ons and chages not to take away from the original builder thanks again eddie its almost ready to go in the display case with the other layitlow greats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just need to get another pasenger mirror is missing now along with a hood hinge almost back to its glory :biggrin:
> *


just beautiful... great save of a great build!


----------



## PINK86REGAL

some work on a 442 cutty im building..... :cheesy:


----------



## 408models

sik , u got any lo pros for the rims?


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Nov 23 2010, 10:36 AM~19142418
> *sik ,  u got any lo pros for the rims?
> *


thanx
still looking for some through my shit. if not imma go look through my homeboys model stuff lol


----------



## 408models

the monster 24's work pretty good, but there not that wide.


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype+Nov 17 2010, 11:57 AM~19092048-->
> 
> 
> 
> just beautiful... great save of a great build!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks hydro
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-PINK86REGAL_@Nov 23 2010, 11:01 AM~19142133
> *some work on a 442 cutty im building..... :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: sik!!!


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Nov 23 2010, 10:39 AM~19142436
> *thanx
> still looking for some through my shit. if not imma go look through my homeboys model stuff lol
> *


pipping tape


----------



## Hydrohype

these will shut down any table they sit on! off the chain..
never gets old!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Nov 24 2010, 11:47 AM~19151935
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> these will shut down any table they sit on!  off the chain..
> never gets old!
> *


i like that wagon.. i think ive seen this car somewhere!! :biggrin:


----------



## 408models




----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Nov 23 2010, 09:01 AM~19142133
> *some work on a 442 cutty im building..... :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


   :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Happy Thanxgivin' to all of the homies @ TABLE SCRAPERS ~~ M.C.C. from ............














Enjoy the holiday homies !


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Nov 25 2010, 09:07 AM~19160525
> *Happy Thanxgivin' to all of the homies @ TABLE SCRAPERS ~~ M.C.C. from ............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy the holiday homies !
> 
> *


gracias hope you had a good turkey day too


----------



## MARINATE

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> *"BloodBath"*
> pretty much done....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

> *"BloodBath"*
> pretty much done....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:
Click to expand...


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Feb 22 2010, 02:01 PM~16689155
> *63 is foiled... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



hno: hno: :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

so who all is going to stockton sunday for the show?


----------



## lil watcha

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Dec 2 2010, 08:17 PM~19223427
> *so who all is going to stockton sunday for the show?
> *


Let's roll


----------



## 408models

heres some new projects on my bench 

1953 ford victoria & 37 ford pick up


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Dec 3 2010, 11:34 AM~19227937
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


koo projects bro !


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by lil watcha+Dec 2 2010, 10:25 PM~19224126-->
> 
> 
> 
> Let's roll
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-408models_@Dec 3 2010, 10:34 AM~19227937
> *heres some new projects on my bench
> 
> 1953 ford victoria & 37 ford pick up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## COAST2COAST

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Nov 23 2010, 12:39 PM~19142436
> *thanx
> still looking for some through my shit. if not imma go look through my homeboys model stuff lol
> *


streetburner tires cut down....


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

also, aoshima tires.


----------



## 408models

those r coo, 

i like the monster 24's tires cus there real thin and really low pro, i'd say 2 of the 24's to fit the rear deep dish.


----------



## ripgabby08

Dam those are some real nice builds..im new on here a friend sent me this way..keep up the nice work ill be posting pics soon


----------



## lil watcha

From Stockton show today


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by lil watcha_@Dec 5 2010, 08:14 PM~19248252
> *From Stockton show today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



nice pics watcha!!


----------



## 408models




----------



## rollindeep408

T.S. did well hard ware wise


----------



## lil watcha

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Dec 5 2010, 09:21 PM~19248905
> * T.S. did well hard ware wise
> *


Yea good job homies evan u can't go next year :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by lil watcha_@Dec 5 2010, 10:41 PM~19249111
> *Yea good job homies evan u can't go next year  :biggrin:
> *



:0 :roflmao: i only got one this time you got best rat rod


----------



## pancho1969

Congrats on the wins fellas :thumbsup: . Wish I could have stayed longer tho


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Dec 5 2010, 11:01 PM~19249316
> *Congrats on the wins fellas :thumbsup: . Wish I could have stayed longer tho
> *



nnl coming soon loco 

byw your homie came lookin for you :0


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Dec 5 2010, 09:08 PM~19249425
> *nnl coming soon loco
> 
> byw your homie came lookin for you  :0
> *


Ill be there got to get a project going to show up with  :cheesy: 

Haha he almost got me before I left so I sent him your way haha


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Dec 5 2010, 11:14 PM~19249514
> *Ill be there got to get a project going to show up with    :cheesy:
> 
> Haha he almost got me before I left so I sent him your way haha
> *



:roflmao: i saw him coming so i grabed my jacket and broke the fuck out :happysad: smiley should have talked to him they talk alot :around:


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Dec 5 2010, 09:34 PM~19249761
> *:roflmao: i saw him coming so i grabed my jacket and broke the fuck out  :happysad: smiley should have talked to him they talk alot  :around:
> *


 :roflmao: i never seen evan get up so fast :biggrin: 

oops my bad it's EEVAN :roflmao: :roflmao: 


It was coo hangin out wit the homies.


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Dec 6 2010, 07:54 AM~19251790
> *:roflmao:  i never seen evan get up so fast  :biggrin:
> 
> oops my bad it's EEVAN  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> It was coo hangin out wit the homies.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lil watcha

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Dec 6 2010, 08:54 AM~19251790
> *:roflmao:  i never seen evan get up so fast  :biggrin:
> 
> oops my bad it's EEVAN  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> It was coo hangin out wit the homies.
> *


Haha eevan was quick on his feet he said I'm out!


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by lil watcha_@Dec 6 2010, 12:12 PM~19252748
> *Haha eevan was quick on his feet he said I'm out!
> *


Your quick to make jokes don't hate he fucked up your name too smiley :0


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Dec 6 2010, 10:28 AM~19252888
> *Your quick to make jokes don't hate  he fucked up your name too smiley :0
> *


 :no: jus the number :biggrin: 


all in all had a good time, dragged, but coo.


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Dec 6 2010, 10:10 AM~19252734
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


pancho almost got in his sons pedal car and bounced out too :roflmao:


----------



## 94pimplac

> _Originally posted by lil watcha_@Dec 5 2010, 08:14 PM~19248252
> *From Stockton show today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## lil watcha

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Dec 6 2010, 11:28 AM~19252888
> *Your quick to make jokes don't hate  he fucked up your name too smiley :0
> *


Haha Dude was thinkin who names there son smiley? lol


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by lil watcha_@Dec 6 2010, 01:04 PM~19254225
> *Haha Dude was thinkin who names there son smiley? lol
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 

prolly thought "oh shit, a damn cholo" :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Dec 6 2010, 02:37 PM~19253954
> *pancho almost got in his sons pedal car and bounced out too  :roflmao:
> *


By the way you were looking at it if Pancho looked away you would have jumped in it and rhode off hahaha


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Dec 6 2010, 02:56 PM~19255213
> *By the way you were looking at it if Pancho looked away you would have jumped in it and rhode off hahaha
> *


 :roflmao: :yes: i was gonna have him push me around the show :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

* :biggrin: WHAT UP HOMIES  *


----------



## pancho1969

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by 408models+Dec 6 2010, 05:15 PM~19255387-->
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:  :yes:  i was gonna have him push me around the show  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i knew it :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 6 2010, 06:22 PM~19255939
> * :biggrin: WHAT UP HOMIES
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :h5:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-pancho1969_@Dec 6 2010, 08:38 PM~19257402
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 x2


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 6 2010, 04:22 PM~19255939
> * :biggrin: WHAT UP HOMIES
> *


 :wave: wut up bro.


----------



## Guest

you guys got it going on.I really like the models in here.


----------



## jimbo

Dam Ev I love this Tre bro!!! :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## MARINATE

*I WANNA SAY CONRATS TO JAYSON "PINK86REGAL" HE'S A DADDY AGAIN! *


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 7 2010, 10:15 PM~19268353
> *I WANNA SAY CONRATS TO JAYSON "PINK86REGAL" HE'S A DADDY AGAIN!
> *



:run: :h5:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by tingos54+Dec 7 2010, 04:08 PM~19264752-->
> 
> 
> 
> you guys got it going on.I really like the models in here.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks tingo just enjoying the builds with good people you guys get down yourselves
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-jimbo_@Dec 7 2010, 09:57 PM~19268174
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dam Ev I love this Tre bro!!! :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


thanks jimbo i feel the same about yours bro you repp hard for your club bro and your atention to details is off the charts :h5:


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 7 2010, 08:15 PM~19268353
> *I WANNA SAY CONRATS TO JAYSON "PINK86REGAL" HE'S A DADDY AGAIN!
> *


 :boink: orale whey, u got it done, :roflmao: 


CONGRATS :biggrin:


----------



## machio

Ye,one of my favorite treads,allways going down up in here,nice biulds....


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by machio_@Dec 8 2010, 08:40 AM~19271734
> *Ye,one of my favorite treads,allways going down up in here,nice biulds....
> *


 :cheesy: thanks bro, u guys too got some sik rides


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Nov 16 2010, 09:20 AM~19081431
> * SO I FINISHED THIS NOMAD, BUT NOT HAPPY WITH THE END RESULTS. TO MANY FLAWS AND JUST NOT WHAT I WANTED, BUT HERE IT IS ALL DONE :happysad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I like this one.


----------



## rollindeep408

Ok so t.s. Doing our own gift exchange I just text everyone and put it here to check in


----------



## 408models




----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Dec 13 2010, 03:57 PM~19316508
> *
> *


what you working on :nicoderm: :run:


----------



## rollindeep408

:happysad:


----------



## MARINATE

:wow: SICK BRO :wow:


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Dec 14 2010, 10:20 PM~19329547
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :happysad:
> *


 :0 :wow: :boink: :boink:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by MARINATE+Dec 15 2010, 07:01 AM~19331401-->
> 
> 
> 
> :wow: SICK BRO :wow:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-PINK86REGAL_@Dec 15 2010, 07:36 AM~19331502
> *:0  :wow:  :boink:  :boink:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## twin60

im new to this how do u make the wheels look tucked???


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by twin60_@Dec 15 2010, 09:41 PM~19338107
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im new to this how do u make the wheels look tucked???
> *


Pretty easy just cut the stem at an angle or cut and move upper a arm (extended) like a real car


----------



## Olds_racer

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Dec 7 2010, 08:57 PM~19268174
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dam Ev I love this Tre bro!!! :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


What green did you use for this??
Its sick!!!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by twin60_@Dec 15 2010, 10:41 PM~19338107
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im new to this how do u make the wheels look tucked???
> *


wow where did this come from...i like this ! :cheesy:


----------



## PINK86REGAL

*"Pinkpussy Lac"*
Starting the base for the kandy pink. still got lots to do! 
















flaked out :biggrin: :nicoderm:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Dec 16 2010, 09:06 PM~19346964
> *"Pinkpussy Lac"
> Starting the base for the kandy pink. still got lots to do!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flaked out :biggrin:  :nicoderm:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



hell yeah ilike it.. i got a 78 caddy i want to do pink or light orange..


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Dec 16 2010, 08:06 PM~19346964
> *"Pinkpussy Lac"
> Starting the base for the kandy pink. still got lots to do!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flaked out :biggrin:  :nicoderm:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:wow: :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Olds_racer+Dec 16 2010, 07:44 PM~19346776-->
> 
> 
> 
> What green did you use for this??
> Its sick!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks bro it's a custom color I matched of a candy color
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by 716 LAYIN [email protected] 16 2010, 08:01 PM~19346916
> *wow where did this come from...i like this ! :cheesy:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks bro it's on the first page of this build topic I built it about 2 years ago
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-PINK86REGAL_@Dec 16 2010, 08:06 PM~19346964
> *"Pinkpussy Lac"
> Starting the base for the kandy pink. still got lots to do!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flaked out :biggrin:  :nicoderm:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





Fuckin nice pink pussy :0 :biggrin:


----------



## pancho1969

Builds are lookin good fellas :thumbsup:


----------



## PINK86REGAL

*Merry Christmas to my brutha's!!*


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Dec 23 2010, 08:32 AM~19401737
> *Merry Christmas to my brutha's!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 That verry merry :biggrin:


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Dec 23 2010, 06:32 AM~19401737
> *Merry Christmas to my brutha's!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :naughty: :boink: 

wrap it up and send it over


----------



## lil watcha

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Dec 23 2010, 09:05 AM~19402200
> *:naughty:  :boink:
> 
> wrap it up and send it over
> *


Hell yea over night it


----------



## PINK86REGAL

:biggrin: i knew u fellas would like that :naughty: :naughty: :boink:


----------



## pancho1969

:wow:


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Dec 23 2010, 07:32 AM~19401737
> *Merry Christmas to my brutha's!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :naughty: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Dec 23 2010, 11:48 AM~19403735
> *:naughty:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:
> *


X10 :wow: :wow: :wow: :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## danny chawps

> *Merry Christmas to my brutha's!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## danny chawps

> these will shut down any table they sit on! off the chain..
> never gets old!
> 
> 
> 
> dam u hydro break out with a wagon :cheesy:


----------



## rollindeep408

Man I much rather have camel toe over mistletoe


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Dec 23 2010, 10:18 PM~19407652
> *Man I much rather have camel toe over mistletoe
> *



lol :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

[/quote]

Thses are too sick !


----------



## kustombuilder

Merry xmas and a happy new year from the D2S and Rollerz family. :cheesy:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

<span style=\'color:green\'>To all of the TABLE SCRAPERS M.C.C. Fam !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!</span>

























from Trendsetta, his family, and the guys over at the Aztec House of Paints !


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Dec 24 2010, 01:18 AM~19407652
> *Man I much rather have camel toe over mistletoe
> *




that mistletoe could get you some camel toe tho :biggrin: 




merry christmas fellas, be safe an have a good holiday :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

to all the homies from tablescrapers m,c,c


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Dec 23 2010, 07:18 PM~19407652
> *Man I much rather have camel toe over mistletoe
> *


 :werd:


----------



## lil watcha

Feliz navidad homies


----------



## PINK86REGAL




----------



## lil watcha

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Dec 25 2010, 06:39 PM~19419972
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice 39 those rims look sick i got a coupe I'm working on also


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Dec 25 2010, 05:39 PM~19419972
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Thats gonna be sick Jay... :wow: :wow: Hey bro I completely forgot to congratulate you on the new little one!!! Well, CONGRATS!!! :biggrin: 

And happy holidays to all them TS Ridahs!!!


----------



## rollindeep408

Merry Christmas everyone. thanks for the christmass wishes everyone! jay that 39 looks dope should get a full hood for it from sr. Woodgrain 

Can't wait to be done with the holiday madness so I can get back to building


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Dec 25 2010, 07:39 PM~19419972
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


very nice :cheesy:


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Dec 26 2010, 10:48 AM~19423244
> *Merry Christmas everyone. thanks for the christmass wishes everyone! jay that 39 looks dope should get a full hood for it from sr. Woodgrain
> Can't wait to be done with the holiday madness so I can get back to building
> *




:yes: :yes: :yes: 


And Ev, cant wait to see what you got in store when you get back at it... :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Dec 26 2010, 12:58 PM~19423310
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> And Ev, cant wait to see what you got in store when you get back at it... :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


 Thanks homeboy I'm gonna be needing some parts from you real soon including them seats


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Dec 26 2010, 11:01 AM~19423330
> *Thanks homeboy I'm gonna be needing some parts from you real soon including them seats
> *



:h5: :x: :x: :x:


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Dec 26 2010, 10:48 AM~19423244
> *Merry Christmas everyone. thanks for the christmass wishes everyone! jay that 39 looks dope should get a full hood for it from sr. Woodgrain
> 
> Can't wait to be done with the holiday madness so I can get back to building
> *


Merry christmas fellas  

X2 on getting over the holiday madness  :cheesy:


----------



## lil watcha

Got some work done on a 70 Monte need a chrome rearend for it


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by lil watcha+Dec 25 2010, 09:04 PM~19420669-->
> 
> 
> 
> Nice 39 those rims look sick i got a coupe I'm working on also
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanx watcha!! your monte is lookin real good!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 26 2010, 11:24 AM~19423107
> *Thats gonna be sick Jay... :wow:  :wow: Hey bro I completely forgot to congratulate you on the new little one!!! Well, CONGRATS!!! :biggrin:
> 
> And happy holidays to all them TS Ridahs!!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanx alot jimbo i appreciate it!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 26 2010, 11:48 AM~19423244
> *Merry Christmas everyone. thanks for the christmass wishes everyone! jay that 39 looks dope should get a full hood for it from sr. Woodgrain
> 
> Can't wait to be done with the holiday madness so I can get back to building
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin: thanx, i think imma pinch that color for this build
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-kustombuilder_@Dec 26 2010, 11:50 AM~19423262
> *very nice :cheesy:
> *


thanx


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Dec 26 2010, 11:48 AM~19423244
> *Merry Christmas everyone. thanks for the christmass wishes everyone! jay that 39 looks dope should get a full hood for it from sr. Woodgrain
> 
> Can't wait to be done with the holiday madness so I can get back to building
> *


THNX 408  & JIMBO


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Dec 26 2010, 08:37 PM~19426497
> *thanx watcha!!  your monte is lookin real good!
> thanx alot jimbo i appreciate it!!!
> :biggrin:  thanx, i think imma pinch that color for this build
> thanx
> *


 Do it do it :biggrin:


----------



## Models IV Life

LOOKING GOOD SCALERS


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Dec 27 2010, 06:23 PM~19433915
> *LOOKING GOOD SCRAPERS*


fixed*  
and thanx homie!! :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by lil watcha_@Dec 26 2010, 09:29 PM~19426442
> *Got some work done on a 70 Monte need a chrome rearend for it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Nice ! Sweet lookin' motor bro !

I never understood why AMT did the Monte Carlo's fronts in chrome but not the rear suspension ? :dunno:


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Dec 27 2010, 06:51 PM~19434120
> *Nice ! Sweet lookin' motor bro !
> 
> I never understood why AMT did the Monte Carlo's fronts in chrome but not the rear suspension ? :dunno:
> *



right?!!? nice chrome arms but no rearend.... i wish they would do more chrome undies for a few cars


----------



## lil watcha

Thanks homies 

And yea would make more sense if they gave chrome rear suspension it's all good tho the homie had a extra one for me :biggrin:


----------



## Models IV Life

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Dec 27 2010, 05:35 PM~19433999
> *fixed*
> and thanx homie!! :biggrin:
> *


HAHA MY BAD HOMIES! :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms

RIDES ARE LOOKING FIRME CARNALES, KEEP UP THE GREAT WORK.


----------



## rollindeep408

happy new years fam!!!!
lets kick shit off with some new builds in time for nnl wich is right around the corner


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Happy new year to the Table Scrapers M.C.C.


----------



## OFDatTX

HAPPY NEW YEAR FROM LUGK!!!


----------



## PINK86REGAL

HAPPY NEW YEAR HOMIES!! 
:uh: my head feels like its in vise grip this mourning


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jan 1 2011, 10:01 AM~19473509
> *HAPPY NEW YEAR HOMIES!!
> :uh:  my head feels like its in vise grip this mourning
> *


That means you did the damn than last night! PM me your address so I can get these wheels to you...


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408+Dec 31 2010, 09:57 PM~19472353-->
> 
> 
> 
> happy new years fam!!!!
> lets kick shit off with some new builds in time for nnl wich is right around the corner
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> <!--QuoteBegin-PINK86REGAL_@Jan 1 2011, 07:01 AM~19473509
> *HAPPY NEW YEAR HOMIES!!
> :uh:  my head feels like its in vise grip this mourning
> *


 :roflmao: thats how my lady feels, damn she was fucked up :biggrin:


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jan 1 2011, 01:46 PM~19474043
> *That means you did the damn than last night! PM me your address so I can get these wheels to you...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



That Monte looks nice. Just like that. What wheels are those?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

aoshima mega rim type 2 i think


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jan 1 2011, 10:46 AM~19474043
> *That means you did the damn than last night! PM me your address so I can get these wheels to you...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: pm sent


----------



## PINK86REGAL

havent worked much on models. been workin on my son's pedal car... :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL+Jan 1 2011, 09:01 AM~19473509-->
> 
> 
> 
> HAPPY NEW YEAR HOMIES!!
> :uh:  my head feels like its in vise grip this mourning
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you already know bro im in the same boat my shit still hurts :uh: guess i gotta pay to play  i went to sleep wasted and woke up drunk and stumbling to the bathroom at 9am lol never had to piss soo bad ever except the last time i got this drunk hahaha
> <!--QuoteBegin-408models_@Jan 1 2011, 04:23 PM~19475555
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> :roflmao: thats how my lady feels, damn she was fucked up :biggrin:
> *


stacy too hahaha she killed a whole bottle of wine hella quick and went back for more :0


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init+Jan 1 2011, 01:21 AM~19472704-->
> 
> 
> 
> Happy new year to the Table Scrapers M.C.C.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-OFDatTX_@Jan 1 2011, 02:06 AM~19472880
> *HAPPY NEW YEAR FROM LUGK!!!
> *


thanks guys


----------



## PINK86REGAL

Wat it do fellas!?? Workin on something? got a 64 in primer paint starting maybe 2morrow.... :happysad:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jan 2 2011, 08:56 PM~19485492
> *Wat it do fellas!?? Workin on something? got a 64 in primer paint starting maybe 2morrow.... :happysad:
> *


I started on a 61 impala h/t I'll post pics next week perro


----------



## A408NUT4U

hola cholas. :roflmao: its been a minute since i been in here...thanx for coming by evan.sorry i was too busy at the shop.i was solo today.it was cool workin alone anyways....  thanx for the christmas gift.i love it.i gotta put santos' together still.
:biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jan 1 2011, 03:00 PM~19476425
> *havent worked much on models. been workin on my son's pedal car... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by A408NUT4U_@Jan 3 2011, 02:32 AM~19488502
> *hola cholas. :roflmao:  its been a minute since i been in here...thanx for coming by evan.sorry i was too busy at the shop.i was solo today.it was cool workin alone anyways....   thanx for the christmas gift.i love it.i gotta put santos' together still.
> :biggrin:
> *



gotta show me what you gonna do with it break out that airbrush and get started solo cholo


----------



## twin60

HOW TO put HYDRAULICS im a model car


----------



## grimreaper69

Here we go again. :uh: :angry:


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Jan 3 2011, 06:08 PM~19493312
> *Here we go again. :uh: :angry:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## rollindeep408

> HOW TO put HYDRAULICS im a model car
> [ :uh:


----------



## A408NUT4U

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jan 3 2011, 02:12 AM~19488618
> *gotta show me what you gonna do with it break out that airbrush and get started solo cholo
> *


hahahahahahaha right...me and the Ol lady lookin for a pad now.... :biggrin:


----------



## TopDogg

> HOW TO put HYDRAULICS im a model car
> [ :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One week vacation.
Click to expand...


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Jan 4 2011, 02:21 AM~19498107
> *One week vacation.
> 
> *


 :cheesy: thank u


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jan 1 2011, 06:00 PM~19476425
> *havent worked much on models. been workin on my son's pedal car... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dam ama have to out flake one to compete with you :cheesy: looks sick foo


----------



## PINK86REGAL

64 im workin on...


----------



## MARINATE

* :wow: SICK LOKO...THAT ROOF IS NIOCCCCCCCCCCCCEEEEEE! :biggrin: *


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 5 2011, 07:16 PM~19514812
> * :wow: SICK LOKO...THAT ROOF IS NIOCCCCCCCCCCCCEEEEEE! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: thanx perro!! i wanna add more to it.. also wanted to use one of them stencils but not really feeling it cuz the chrome trim in the center of trunk. what color guts u think? green or peanut butter?


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jan 5 2011, 08:29 PM~19514967
> *:biggrin:  thanx perro!! i wanna add more to it.. also wanted to use one of them stencils but not really feeling it cuz the chrome trim in the center of trunk. what color guts u think? green or peanut butter?
> *


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 5 2011, 07:43 PM~19515134
> *
> *


  :biggrin: samething i was thinkin


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 5 2011, 08:16 PM~19514812
> * :wow: SICK LOKO...THAT ROOF IS NIOCCCCCCCCCCCCEEEEEE! :biggrin:
> *


X2 :around: :worship: :worship: green guts


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jan 5 2011, 08:27 PM~19515730
> *X2 :around:  :worship:  :worship:  green guts
> *


 :cheesy: thank loko


----------



## rollindeep408

> 64 im workin on...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/quote
> 
> tooo sick to be a page behind ttt for greatness


----------



## lil watcha

That 4 is sick!


----------



## PINK86REGAL

thanx homie! inspired by this one


----------



## rollindeep408

had a feeling this bitch is tight as fuck


----------



## PINK86REGAL

yea it is E!!

i extended& molded the top and lower arms.. rearend is also reinforced! thinkin of doin it locked up.. street hopper look ?? what u think?


----------



## Models IV Life

GREEN GUTS!!! BUT NO WHITE & GREEN LIKE THAT REAL ONE!! :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jan 6 2011, 02:57 PM~19521354
> *yea it is E!!
> 
> i extended& molded the top and lower arms.. rearend is also reinforced! thinkin of doin it locked up.. street hopper look ?? what u think?
> *





:wow:


----------



## modelsbyroni

SWEET.


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Jan 6 2011, 05:23 PM~19523430
> *GREEN GUTS!!! BUT NO WHITE & GREEN LIKE THAT REAL ONE!! :biggrin:
> *


X100


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life+Jan 6 2011, 04:23 PM~19523430-->
> 
> 
> 
> GREEN GUTS!!! BUT NO WHITE & GREEN LIKE THAT REAL ONE!! :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> green guts goin on...
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected]@Jan 6 2011, 04:29 PM~19523482
> *:wow:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 6 2011, 04:46 PM~19523650
> *SWEET.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanx roni
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-rollindeep408_@Jan 6 2011, 05:41 PM~19524096
> *X100
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Tonioseven

Yeah, green guts


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jan 5 2011, 06:14 PM~19514795
> *64 im workin on...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



This bitch is savage Jay... :wow: :0


----------



## rollindeep408

a lil project im working on for ronnie getting there bro just got to add more of my own paterns to go with trends decals


----------



## rollindeep408

static hopper working on simple for a display the club is working on  



























:happysad:


----------



## DEUCES76

both rides lookin sick bro


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Jan 9 2011, 08:36 PM~19550639
> *both rides lookin sick bro
> *


Ronnie bro thanks again for all you do bro you always helping us out and hooking it up man hope you like your caddy homeboy


----------



## lil watcha

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jan 9 2011, 04:19 PM~19549279
> *a lil project im working on for ronnie getting there bro just got to add more of my own paterns to go with trends decals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn! Sick caddy


----------



## DEUCES76

welcome bro anytime i can help u guys out


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by lil watcha_@Jan 9 2011, 08:45 PM~19550715
> *Damn! Sick caddy
> *


Thanks now post up your monte frame you hold out that bitch is sick as fuck


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jan 9 2011, 04:19 PM~19549279
> *a lil project im working on for ronnie getting there bro just got to add more of my own paterns to go with trends decals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 God,, the bumper kit alone,, is just to damm clean.. 408 fools stay sick..


----------



## lil watcha

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jan 9 2011, 11:13 PM~19553082
> *Thanks now post up your monte frame you hold out that bitch is sick as fuck
> *


Aright aright here's the 70


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by lil watcha_@Jan 10 2011, 01:51 PM~19556961
> *Aright aright here's the 70
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I LOVE IT!! bitch is sick already! :0


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jan 5 2011, 07:14 PM~19514795
> *64 im workin on...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Love the patterns.


----------



## 408models

sik bro, nice. color is bad ass too.


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by lil watcha_@Jan 10 2011, 02:51 PM~19556961
> *Aright aright here's the 70
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


About time this bitch is on point


----------



## pancho1969

Builds are lookin good fellas :thumbsup:


----------



## lil watcha

Thanks it's almost finished
Good lookin on the chrome rearend smiley


----------



## 408models




----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jan 10 2011, 01:53 PM~19556980
> *I LOVE IT!! bitch is sick already! :0
> *


x2! that did come out nice!!


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jan 10 2011, 12:21 AM~19553137
> *God,, the bumper kit alone,, is just to damm clean..  408 fools stay sick..
> *


Thanks hydro jimbo resins don't play


----------



## PINK86REGAL

thanx fellas..... did a lil more work

extended and molded uppers, molded lowers,reinforced rearend.... :0 
LT5 vette motor.... :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jan 11 2011, 08:10 PM~19570020
> *thanx fellas..... did a lil more work
> 
> extended and molded uppers, molded lowers,reinforced rearend.... :0
> LT5 vette motor.... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jan 11 2011, 07:14 PM~19570063
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


thanx perro!! ass in da grass or locked up?


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jan 11 2011, 08:27 PM~19570213
> *thanx perro!! ass in da grass or locked up?
> *



im a sucker for ass in the grass could go either way but i think your last few have been looked up


----------



## rollindeep408

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: lil watcha

what it do i saw your boy today from the cover of this months lowrider :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jan 11 2011, 07:30 PM~19570248
> *im a sucker for ass in the grass could go either way but i think your last few have been looked up
> *



:biggrin: yea yea... i know im a sucka for locked up rides..


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jan 11 2011, 08:10 PM~19570020
> *thanx fellas..... did a lil more work
> 
> extended and molded uppers, molded lowers,reinforced rearend.... :0
> LT5 vette motor.... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THIS MOFO IS GONNA LOOK GOOD ON MY SHELF! :wow: :0 :0


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jan 11 2011, 08:35 PM~19570296
> *:biggrin:  yea yea... i know im a sucka for locked up rides..
> *


hey hey im not bitching im doing my 61 all locked up ready to swing just like your tre


----------



## pancho1969

:wow: :wow:


----------



## pancho1969

:wow: :wow:


----------



## 408models

58 WAGON 2DR, REPLICA :biggrin:


----------



## 408models




----------



## rollindeep408

Here is an idea let's post smileys all day long to keep our topic on top :uh: 



On the real good Lookin out smiley 58 is perfect fam


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jan 12 2011, 10:54 AM~19575318
> *Here is an idea let's post smileys all day long to keep our topic on top  :uh:
> On the real good Lookin out smiley 58 is perfect fam
> *


SOOO..... 


:wave: 











:roflmao:


----------



## lil watcha

Good job on the 58 wag think ima have to buy it off u cuz I kno it will be for sale when it's finished
:biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jan 9 2011, 05:34 PM~19549363
> *static hopper working on simple for a display the club is working on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :happysad:
> *


Watcha where your hopper at cause this ace ready to smash bumper on ya :biggrin:


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by lil watcha_@Jan 12 2011, 11:46 AM~19575745
> *Good job on the 58 wag think ima have to buy it off u cuz I kno it will be for sale when it's finished
> :biggrin:
> *


trade ya for your 64 (1:1) :biggrin:


----------



## lil watcha

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jan 12 2011, 12:52 PM~19575803
> *Watcha where your hopper at cause this ace ready to smash bumper on ya  :biggrin:
> *


Nose up on the streets coming for ya on and the top comes down!


----------



## lil watcha

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jan 12 2011, 12:53 PM~19575815
> *trade ya for your 64 (1:1)  :biggrin:
> *


Only if I can keep my Z's


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by lil watcha_@Jan 12 2011, 12:12 PM~19575956
> *Only if I can keep my Z's
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## 408models

*HERES ANOTHER QUICK PROJECT, FROM THE DESK OF 408MODELS.* :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jan 12 2011, 03:06 PM~19576355
> *HERES ANOTHER QUICK PROJECT, FROM THE DESK OF 408MODELS.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn that's sick what color


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by lil watcha_@Jan 12 2011, 02:05 PM~19575899
> *Nose up on the streets coming for ya on and the top comes down!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 don't trip I got something for ya single gate all weight hahahaha


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jan 12 2011, 01:12 PM~19576406
> *Damn that's sick what color
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## rollindeep408

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: pancho1969, 65 roller

What's up Pancho :biggrin: ready for a build


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jan 12 2011, 01:47 PM~19576692
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: pancho1969, 65 roller
> 
> What's up Pancho  :biggrin: ready for a build
> *


:0 Pancho BUILD? ha he's scarred :biggrin: 


he don't build  


















lol. weres the jay and pancho build? :cheesy:


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408+Jan 12 2011, 01:47 PM~19576692-->
> 
> 
> 
> 4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: pancho1969, 65 roller
> 
> What's up Pancho  :biggrin: ready for a build
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :yes: :yes: I need to get some new stuff done for nnl hno:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-408models_@Jan 12 2011, 02:09 PM~19576890
> *:0 Pancho BUILD? ha he's scarred  :biggrin:
> he don't build
> lol.  weres the jay and pancho build?  :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin: I'm gona try to get the chevelle done by the nnl


----------



## 408models

sweet, u gonna take new stuff?


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jan 12 2011, 05:43 PM~19577647
> *sweet, u gonna take new stuff?
> *


Every year we all on that last minute mad dash to produce builds for Nnl and we always know when it's coming but we still wait for some reason hahaha funny how that works then we like oh shit hno:


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by 408models+Jan 12 2011, 03:43 PM~19577647-->
> 
> 
> 
> sweet, u gonna take new stuff?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gona try :x:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-rollindeep408_@Jan 12 2011, 03:58 PM~19577802
> *Every year we all on that last minute mad dash to produce builds for Nnl and we always know when it's coming but we still wait for some reason hahaha funny how that works then we like oh shit  hno:
> *


I kinda like the pressure to get something done on time :happysad: :cheesy:


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by 408models+Jan 12 2011, 03:09 PM~19576890-->
> 
> 
> 
> :0 Pancho BUILD? ha he's scarred  :biggrin:
> he don't build
> lol.  weres the jay and pancho build?  :cheesy:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-pancho1969_@Jan 12 2011, 04:32 PM~19577564
> *:yes: :yes: I need to get some new stuff done for nnl hno:
> :biggrin: I'm gona try to get the chevelle done by the nnl
> *



:0 :0 i got my cutty cleared . i have been workin on it real slow


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by pancho1969+Jan 12 2011, 08:00 PM~19579000-->
> 
> 
> 
> Gona try :x:
> I kinda like the pressure to get something done on time :happysad: :cheesy:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> whats funny is i agree for some reason a close deadline gets my ass in gear faster :happysad:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-PINK86REGAL_@Jan 12 2011, 08:11 PM~19579106
> *:0  :0  i got my cutty cleared . i have been workin on it real slow
> *


nice cant wait to see updates from you guys


----------



## pancho1969

Page 3 :dunno: nnl is coming weres the progress pics :angry: ?!?!? 









:biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Jan 15 2011, 11:15 PM~19609233
> *Page 3 :dunno: nnl is coming weres the progress pics  :angry: ?!?!?
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


now look who is posting :biggrin:


----------



## lil watcha

Had a busy weekend but finally got some color on the 70 :biggrin:


----------



## DEUCES76

nice bro cant wait to see it foiled and cleared


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by lil watcha_@Jan 17 2011, 12:59 AM~19617353
> *Had a busy weekend but finally got some color on the 70  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



driving around all damn day smashing tail gates and you still slanging paint


----------



## 408models

HERES SOME UPDATES ON MY 2DR 96 :biggrin: MORE PUTTY WORK AND GOT THE SUSPENSION SET.


----------



## 408models

*ALSO 59 VERT ON THE BENCH* :cheesy:


----------



## pancho1969

Builds are lookin good fellas :thumbsup: 
I got a lil work done on some projects but my photobucket is acting up


----------



## 408models

uplaod them from lil?


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jan 12 2011, 09:11 PM~19579106
> *:0  :0  i got my cutty cleared . i have been workin on it real slow
> *


Whatitdo Jay? The wheels get there yet? Just checkin'. Naples P.O. are slow as hell.


----------



## pancho1969

Got a couple builds goin on rite now and I'm trying to get some done by the nnl next month hno:

I got this regal conversion and opened up 62 vert ready for ron :cheesy: 


















Next I got to get this 65 painted for markie










And I'm gona be workin on the chevell while painting the 65 :biggrin:


----------



## ed1983

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jan 19 2011, 11:24 AM~19638622
> *HERES SOME UPDATES ON MY 2DR 96 :biggrin:  MORE PUTTY WORK AND GOT THE SUSPENSION SET.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


too bad they couldnt make that in real life :wow: :wow:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jan 19 2011, 10:24 AM~19638622
> *HERES SOME UPDATES ON MY 2DR 96 :biggrin:  MORE PUTTY WORK AND GOT THE SUSPENSION SET.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 Thats hella clean!!!


----------



## Models IV Life

IS THAT ASPEN GREEN ON THE NINE?


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Jan 20 2011, 11:31 AM~19649866
> *IS THAT ASPEN GREEN ON THE NINE?
> *


  Some what, custom made color


----------



## lil watcha

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jan 20 2011, 12:34 PM~19649891
> *:no:
> 
> custom made color
> *


Looks like the color of ray's car


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by lil watcha_@Jan 20 2011, 12:33 PM~19650352
> *Looks like the color of ray's car
> *


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Jan 20 2011, 01:31 PM~19649866
> *IS THAT ASPEN GREEN ON THE NINE?
> *


It's Aspen green but it's been changed a Lil bit


----------



## Scur-rape-init

MOFO'S in this M.C.C. are puttin it down!! Glad you guys bring it to the table.  Nice work in here fellas!!


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Jan 19 2011, 03:56 PM~19640693
> *Got a couple builds goin on rite now and I'm trying to get some done by the nnl next month hno:
> 
> I got this regal conversion and opened up 62 vert ready for ron :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next I got to get this 65 painted for markie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I'm gona be workin on the chevell while painting the 65 :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn Pancho you busy projects look good ... Smiley busy too :0


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jan 20 2011, 05:21 PM~19651280
> *MOFO'S in this M.C.C. are puttin it down!! Glad you guys bring it to the table.  Nice work in here fellas!!
> *


x-2!!!


----------



## 408models

MEETING TONIGHT FELLAS


----------



## A408NUT4U

yea yea whatever :biggrin: 



im gonna finally be there... hno:


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by A408NUT4U_@Jan 20 2011, 03:30 PM~19651897
> *yea yea whatever :biggrin:
> im gonna finally be there... hno:
> *


 :scrutinize: 










:cheesy:


----------



## MARINATE

I'LL BE THERE IN SPIRIT :biggrin:  YOU FELLAS HAVE A GOOD MEETING!


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init+Jan 20 2011, 04:21 PM~19651280-->
> 
> 
> 
> MOFO'S in this M.C.C. are puttin it down!! Glad you guys bring it to the table.  Nice work in here fellas!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks scrape these guys do put In work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 20 2011, 04:33 PM~19651397
> *x-2!!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 20 2011, 05:30 PM~19651897
> *yea yea whatever :biggrin:
> im gonna finally be there... hno:and you brought a project  :0
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MARINATE_@Jan 20 2011, 05:44 PM~19652037
> *I'LL BE THERE IN SPIRIT :biggrin:   YOU FELLAS HAVE A GOOD MEETING!
> *


It was good alot of nice looking projects


----------



## rollindeep408

only got a pic i thought smiley was gonna get some :0 








johnny new project


----------



## rollindeep408

old shit new pics :uh:


----------



## 408models

ANOTHER PROJECT ON MY BENCH, PAINTED BY 408NUT, THANKS BRO, NOW I'M GONNA TRY AND GET IT DONE FOR NNL


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jan 21 2011, 12:09 PM~19658865
> *ANOTHER PROJECT ON MY BENCH, PAINTED BY 408NUT, THANKS BRO, NOW I'M GONNA TRY AND GET IT DONE FOR NNL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :wow: sick paint..


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jan 21 2011, 11:09 AM~19658865
> *ANOTHER PROJECT ON MY BENCH, PAINTED BY 408NUT, THANKS BRO, NOW I'M GONNA TRY AND GET IT DONE FOR NNL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks good mocked up fam


----------



## A408NUT4U

hno: it does...asshole :buttkick: 

















:biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by A408NUT4U_@Jan 22 2011, 11:06 PM~19670920
> *hno: it does...asshole :buttkick:
> :biggrin:
> *


where the hell is mines at damn it  :buttkick:


----------



## laredo85

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jan 21 2011, 11:09 AM~19658865
> *ANOTHER PROJECT ON MY BENCH, PAINTED BY 408NUT, THANKS BRO, NOW I'M GONNA TRY AND GET IT DONE FOR NNL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



came out sik


----------



## A408NUT4U

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jan 23 2011, 12:27 AM~19671778
> *where the hell is mines at damn it    :buttkick:
> *


which 1


----------



## 408models

*OK SO I GOT MY 94 2DR IN SILVER BASE, ALSO GOT MY JEVRIES 13'' RIMS BACK FROM CHROME. THESE ARE SO BAD ASS!!!!*


----------



## MKD904

Looks great 408...where did you send them to? Sometime before you send them off, take a pix how they look mounted on the tree...that's the part that confuses me.


----------



## 408models

thanks, i use LIL MOTOTKARCO. Not too bad of a place but for small things there ok. Chrometech would be better for cleaner chrome though 

I mount them on a long thick piece of styrene using shoegoop. once that stuff dries it holds down great and ez to remove. i hold them down by the back stump on the rim that sticks out  if that kinda helps.


----------



## lil watcha

> *OK SO I GOT MY 94 2DR IN SILVER BASE, ALSO GOT MY JEVRIES 13'' RIMS BACK FROM CHROME. THESE ARE SO BAD ASS!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rims look sick gotta send mine to chrome


----------



## Trendsetta 68

:wow: :wow: :wow: Dang homie those J wheels look REAL good !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jan 31 2011, 03:14 PM~19746962
> *OK SO I GOT MY 94 2DR IN SILVER BASE, ALSO GOT MY JEVRIES 13'' RIMS BACK FROM CHROME. THESE ARE SO BAD ASS!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Candy paint true 13s and built by smiley unbeatable combo


----------



## brantstevens

Thats gunna be one BAD ASS caprice bro!


----------



## EVIL C

> _Originally posted by brantstevens_@Feb 1 2011, 06:05 AM~19754306
> *Thats gunna be one BAD ASS caprice bro!
> *



X 2


----------



## ShowRodFreak

Nice..........wheels look good


----------



## darkside customs

the 2 door is tight and those rims are clean as fuck


----------



## jimbo

Dam J's 13s aint no joke... :wow: :wow: Cant wait Smiley!!! :wow: :wow:


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Feb 1 2011, 05:05 AM~19754130
> *Candy paint true  13s and built by smiley  unbeatable combo
> *



That's cuz he's sendin that mofo to me, once it's done


----------



## lil watcha

:run: wth smiley cant post up the bad ass 58 in here??


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by lil watcha_@Feb 4 2011, 11:55 PM~19792613
> *:run: wth smiley cant post up the bad ass 58 in here??
> *


 :0 


What about that red monte of yours ? :biggrin:


----------



## 408models

*SO HERES AN UPDATE ON THE 2DR IMPALA.*


----------



## josh 78

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Feb 8 2011, 05:21 PM~19817326
> *SO HERES AN UPDATE ON THE 2DR IMPALA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Feb 8 2011, 09:21 AM~19817326
> *SO HERES AN UPDATE ON THE 2DR IMPALA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 killer killer shit... :biggrin:


----------



## A408NUT4U

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Feb 8 2011, 09:21 AM~19817326
> *SO HERES AN UPDATE ON THE 2DR IMPALA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



hella sick


----------



## 408models

u ready for it?


----------



## dig_derange

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Feb 8 2011, 10:21 AM~19817326
> *SO HERES AN UPDATE ON THE 2DR IMPALA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn bro.. 2dr imp, Jevries wheels AND a dope paint job. One helluva build in progress. Can't wait to see the finished product :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Tonioseven

This just raised the bar!!!


----------



## TINGOS

> *SO HERES AN UPDATE ON THE 2DR IMPALA.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THATS COMMIN OUT NICE


----------



## 408models

thanks fellas. on its way to get pinned stripped


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> *SO HERES AN UPDATE ON THE 2DR IMPALA.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THATS COMMIN OUT NICE
> 
> 
> 
> imp looks good !
Click to expand...


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Feb 8 2011, 09:21 AM~19817326
> *SO HERES AN UPDATE ON THE 2DR IMPALA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


AHH SHIT!!! THATS NICE!!!


----------



## lil watcha

Where u at evan batteries better be charged almost ready to smash bumper


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by lil watcha_@Feb 9 2011, 11:42 PM~19832920
> *Where u at evan batteries better be charged almost ready to smash bumper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


mines still in the paint shop :biggrin: thats nice but what it doo? :0


----------



## bugs-one

Nice '62, watcha.


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by lil watcha_@Feb 9 2011, 09:42 PM~19832920
> *Where u at evan batteries better be charged almost ready to smash bumper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 ooooooohhhh 

He said were you at sucka!!! :biggrin:


----------



## pancho1969

Builds are lookin nice fellas :thumbsup:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Feb 10 2011, 09:48 AM~19835205
> *:0  ooooooohhhh
> 
> He said were you at sucka!!!  :biggrin:
> *



Hey I don't see your static hoper..... Your just shit disturbing :0 
:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## laredo85

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Feb 8 2011, 10:21 AM~19817326
> *SO HERES AN UPDATE ON THE 2DR IMPALA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:worship: :worship:


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jan 31 2011, 02:14 PM~19746962
> *OK SO I GOT MY 94 2DR IN SILVER BASE, ALSO GOT MY JEVRIES 13'' RIMS BACK FROM CHROME. THESE ARE SO BAD ASS!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Straight sick with my 13's all chromed!! I need to ship my shit out soon to Chrome tech!


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Feb 8 2011, 09:21 AM~19817326
> *SO HERES AN UPDATE ON THE 2DR IMPALA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Paintjob looks hot!!


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by lil watcha+Feb 9 2011, 09:42 PM~19832920-->
> 
> 
> 
> Where u at evan batteries better be charged almost ready to smash bumper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0 nice, ready for the streets
> <!--QuoteBegin-rollindeep408_@Feb 11 2011, 12:40 AM~19842755
> *Hey I don't see your static hoper..... Your just shit disturbing  :0
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## sandiego619lowride

would you guys sale any of them i like the cutlass


----------



## A408NUT4U

> _Originally posted by sandiego619lowride_@Feb 12 2011, 03:35 PM~19853296
> *would you guys sale any of them i like the cutlass
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## darkside customs

:wave: You guys are puttin in some serious work in here!


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by A408NUT4U_@Feb 12 2011, 08:42 PM~19854441
> *:roflmao:
> *


go build something tatt guy ..... all in love huh?? :0 :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL

:biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Feb 13 2011, 06:28 AM~19856874
> *:biggrin:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


what it do perro you unpacked yet :wow:


----------



## A408NUT4U

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Feb 13 2011, 03:52 AM~19856777
> *go build something tatt guy ..... all in love huh?? :0  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Feb 8 2011, 09:21 AM~19817326
> *SO HERES AN UPDATE ON THE 2DR IMPALA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn homie that imp is sick much props! :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## 408models

so the meeting might be this thursday or maybe next thursday right before NNL? more info later


----------



## 408models

*SO I FINALLY FINISHED UP THE UNDIES,RIMS AND STARTED ON THE INTERIOR, HERE SOME MOCK PICS* :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Feb 16 2011, 04:26 PM~19885383
> *SO I FINALLY FINISHED UP THE UNDIES,RIMS AND STARTED ON THE INTERIOR, HERE SOME MOCK PICS :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i like!!! might need this one for the collection... :biggrin:


----------



## 408models

ands shes off to the pinstriper


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Feb 17 2011, 03:25 PM~19893950
> *ands shes off to the pinstriper
> *



:wow: hno:


oh im on the bench too :happysad:


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Feb 18 2011, 09:24 PM~19906828
> *:wow:  hno:
> oh im on  the bench too  :happysad:
> *


 :scrutinize: :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Feb 22 2011, 12:28 PM~19932671
> *:scrutinize:  :biggrin:
> *


  nothing


----------



## 408models

*COUPLE SMALL THINGS TO ADD BUT OVERALL SHES DONE* :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

[/quote]
pretty nifty fifty!! :cheesy: 
you get the kit i sent yet?


----------



## 408models

thanks, yeah but i have to pick it up at the post office. They left a notice.


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Feb 23 2011, 08:44 AM~19940092
> *COUPLE SMALL THINGS TO ADD BUT OVERALL SHES DONE :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


T.I.G.H.T.


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Feb 23 2011, 09:44 AM~19940092
> *COUPLE SMALL THINGS TO ADD BUT OVERALL SHES DONE :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That shits clownin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Feb 23 2011, 12:18 PM~19941910
> *That shits clownin
> 
> *



:biggrin: not sure if i should take it to the meeting. jhonny might want it back :happysad: :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

killa truck bro !


----------



## ElRafa

That's badass


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by 408models+Feb 16 2011, 02:26 PM~19885383-->
> 
> 
> 
> *SO I FINALLY FINISHED UP THE UNDIES,RIMS AND STARTED ON THE INTERIOR, HERE SOME MOCK PICS* :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-408models_@Feb 23 2011, 08:44 AM~19940092
> *COUPLE SMALL THINGS TO ADD BUT OVERALL SHES DONE :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sick builds homie


----------



## COAST2COAST

:thumbsup: sick stuff comin outta here !!


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Feb 23 2011, 07:44 AM~19940092
> *COUPLE SMALL THINGS TO ADD BUT OVERALL SHES DONE :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:wow: :wow:


----------



## duke12

YOU SUCK BIG BALLS


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by duke12_@Feb 24 2011, 10:56 AM~19950262
> *YOU SUCK BIG BALLS
> *


 :squint: Fuckin nubies


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Feb 24 2011, 01:01 PM~19950293
> *:squint:  Fuckin nubies
> *



:h5:


----------



## lil watcha

> _Originally posted by duke12_@Feb 24 2011, 11:56 AM~19950262
> *YOU SUCK BIG BALLS
> *


Nice more haters 
Scrapin to the top


----------



## A408NUT4U

> _Originally posted by 408models+Feb 23 2011, 02:26 PM~19942401-->
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  not sure if i should take it to the meeting. jhonny might want it back :happysad:  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :fool2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-duke12_@Feb 24 2011, 11:56 AM~19950262
> *YOU SUCK BIG BALLS
> *


Evan dont mind him been cochino to him.he likes it. :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by duke12_@Feb 24 2011, 11:56 AM~19950262
> *YOU SUCK BIG BALLS
> *


 what the fuck? dick12, okay... 
bad ass truck dogg.. impy is coming along sickly too..


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by A408NUT4U_@Feb 25 2011, 11:47 PM~19963585
> *:fool2:
> Evan dont mind him been cochino to him.he likes it. :biggrin:
> *


Stfu and build something loverboy :uh: 
:biggrin:


----------



## DEUCES76

see u guys in the morning


----------



## TINGOS

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Feb 24 2011, 08:40 AM~19948544
> *:wow: :wow:
> *


CRAZY BEAUTIFUL TRUCK MAN.BADASS.


----------



## DEUCES76

it was nice kickin it with u guys today


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Feb 26 2011, 04:07 PM~19968171
> *it was nice kickin it with u guys today
> *


SAME HERE BRO, :biggrin: 

good thing your homie didnt tell me anything cus it would of been on lol :biggrin:


----------



## A408NUT4U

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Feb 26 2011, 07:44 PM~19968883
> *SAME HERE BRO,  :biggrin:
> 
> good thing your homie didnt tell me anything cus it would of been on lol :biggrin:
> *


cat fight hno: 












:drama:


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Feb 23 2011, 10:44 AM~19940092
> *COUPLE SMALL THINGS TO ADD BUT OVERALL SHES DONE :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 408models

*HERE ARE SOME PICS FROM OUR LAST MEETING, I KNOW A LIL LATE*, :biggrin:


----------



## 408models

*AND HERES A QUICK PROJECT THAT I STARTED A WHILE BACK. THIS IS THE KIT I NEED THE AOSHIMA TIRES FOR. 

1970 PLYMOUTH ROAD RUNNER* :biggrin:


----------



## OFDatTX

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Mar 2 2011, 04:19 PM~19998533
> *AND HERES A QUICK PROJECT THAT I STARTED A WHILE BACK. THIS IS THE KIT I NEED THE AOSHIMA TIRES FOR.
> 
> 1970 PLYMOUTH ROAD RUNNER :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: dam this bitch is fly can wait to see this one finish! :thumbsup:


----------



## dig_derange

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Mar 2 2011, 03:19 PM~19998533
> *AND HERES A QUICK PROJECT THAT I STARTED A WHILE BACK. THIS IS THE KIT I NEED THE AOSHIMA TIRES FOR.
> 
> 1970 PLYMOUTH ROAD RUNNER :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that's gonna be hot.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Mar 2 2011, 04:17 PM~19998521
> *HERE ARE SOME PICS FROM OUR LAST MEETING, I KNOW A LIL LATE,  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



REAL nice flicks homie ! That roof on the Corvair is sparkin off !


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Mar 2 2011, 04:19 PM~19998533
> *AND HERES A QUICK PROJECT THAT I STARTED A WHILE BACK. THIS IS THE KIT I NEED THE AOSHIMA TIRES FOR.
> 
> 1970 PLYMOUTH ROAD RUNNER :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


PM me your address; I got a set for you bro


----------



## 408models

:cheesy: SWEET THANKS


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Mar 2 2011, 03:19 PM~19998533
> *AND HERES A QUICK PROJECT THAT I STARTED A WHILE BACK. THIS IS THE KIT I NEED THE AOSHIMA TIRES FOR.
> 
> 1970 PLYMOUTH ROAD RUNNER :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Models IV Life

That duece is looking bad ass!! love 62 rags!! but love my 60's a little more... :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Mar 4 2011, 05:49 PM~20016508
> *That duece is looking bad ass!! love 62 rags!! but love my 60's a little more... :biggrin:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Dec 19 2008, 11:59 AM~12475397
> *AND ME: 408MODELS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 408models

:0 :tears: :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Mar 18 2011, 04:44 PM~20123556
> *:0  :tears:  :biggrin:
> *


Ya too bad we don't have any 58 wagon pics to check out :biggrin:


----------



## 408models

:dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Mar 2 2011, 02:17 PM~19998521
> *HERE ARE SOME PICS FROM OUR LAST MEETING, I KNOW A LIL LATE,  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I love the shine and color on the monte..


















whoe shit... I want more information on this car.. take some more pictures..s


----------



## pancho1969

:cheesy: :wave:


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

sweet looking everyone keep pics coming.


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Mar 18 2011, 03:34 PM~20123813
> *:cheesy:  :wave:
> *


WELL WELL WELL, look who it is. PANCHO UNDERCOVER 1969 :biggrin: 

wut up bro :cheesy:


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Mar 18 2011, 03:40 PM~20123843
> *WELL WELL WELL, look who it is. PANCHO UNDERCOVER 1969  :biggrin:
> 
> wut up bro :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin: nothin much just got me some glue maybe that will get me to build something :uh: :cheesy:


----------



## RaiderPride

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Mar 18 2011, 04:48 PM~20123891
> *:biggrin: nothin much just got me some glue maybe that will get me to build something  :uh: :cheesy:
> *



Mmmmmm. Love the smell of glue and kicker in the morning!!!!!!


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Mar 18 2011, 03:56 PM~20123931
> *Mmmmmm. Love the smell of glue and kicker in the morning!!!!!!
> *


 :werd: :yes: :h5:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Mar 18 2011, 05:34 PM~20123813
> *:cheesy:  :wave:
> *


 :biggrin: what it do


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Mar 18 2011, 05:56 PM~20123931
> *Mmmmmm. Love the smell of glue and kicker in the morning!!!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MC562

*HERE ARE SOME PICS FROM OUR LAST MEETING, I KNOW A LIL LATE*, :biggrin: 





























































































































[/quote]
Nice builds bro :0


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Mar 18 2011, 05:32 PM~20123799
> *I love the shine and color on the monte..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whoe shit...  I want more information on this car.. take some more pictures..s
> *


dro that corvair belongs to santos from the club idk if there are anymore pics of it


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Mar 19 2011, 07:50 PM~20131347
> *dro that corvair belongs to santos from the club idk if there are anymore pics of it
> *


 It's fuckin stands out.. I only seen two hooked up.. Gary's and now Santos..
thanks Homie..


----------



## pancho1969

:cheesy:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Mar 20 2011, 06:44 PM~20136882
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Mar 20 2011, 05:44 PM~20136882
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


diggin it homie very clean! :wow:


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Mar 20 2011, 04:44 PM~20136882
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks sik bro, like those standards too :biggrin: j/k


----------



## josh 78

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Mar 21 2011, 01:44 AM~20136882
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  :thumbsup: :wow:


----------



## pancho1969

Thanks fellas  



> _Originally posted by 408models_@Mar 21 2011, 07:58 AM~20141630
> *looks sik bro, like those standards too :biggrin:  j/k
> *


  :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Mar 20 2011, 05:44 PM~20136882
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


.
lookn good pancho very clean :wow:


----------



## rollindeep408

meeting was fun smiley that 7 is banging carnal


----------



## kustombuilder

whats up brothas.


----------



## rollindeep408

woke up from my nap  

to a raghouse


----------



## rollindeep408

smiley projects


----------



## pancho1969

:wow: :wave:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Apr 2 2011, 09:01 PM~20244742
> *:wow: :wave:
> *



homeboy im trying to wake the beasts T.S you know :biggrin: cant wait to see more progress :worship:


----------



## rollindeep408

gonna have a custom engine and some upgrated undies


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Apr 2 2011, 06:37 PM~20244633
> *woke up from my nap
> 
> to a raghouse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




This is gonna be another baddass ride Evv!!! You got the same eye i got... :scrutinize: :yessad: :run:


----------



## richphotos

that vert is gonna be niiiceee


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by jimbo+Apr 2 2011, 11:37 PM~20245830-->
> 
> 
> 
> This is gonna be another baddass ride Evv!!! You got the same eye i got... :scrutinize:  :yessad:  :run:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ya bro it is something ive been wanting to do for a while now just said fuck it this should motivate my ass :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-richphotos_@Apr 2 2011, 11:42 PM~20245865
> *that vert is gonna be niiiceee
> *


thanks bro i hope it comes out like i imagine :happysad:


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Apr 2 2011, 07:37 PM~20244633
> *woke up from my nap
> 
> to a raghouse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks damn sweet!!


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Mar 2 2011, 04:19 PM~19998533
> *AND HERES A QUICK PROJECT THAT I STARTED A WHILE BACK. THIS IS THE KIT I NEED THE AOSHIMA TIRES FOR.
> 
> 1970 PLYMOUTH ROAD RUNNER :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Did the tires arrive yet for this?


----------



## Blue Gum




----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Apr 3 2011, 06:21 AM~20246827
> *Looks damn sweet!!
> *


Jev thank you bro


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Apr 3 2011, 08:55 AM~20247122
> *Did the tires arrive yet for this?
> *


Check back a page bro it's got tires


----------



## MARINATE

:biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL

evryones stuff looking good fellas...!! i'll b back sometime soon.....


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Apr 5 2011, 02:38 PM~20265490
> *evryones stuff looking good fellas...!! i'll b back sometime soon.....
> *


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Apr 5 2011, 11:38 AM~20265490
> *evryones stuff looking good fellas...!! i'll b back sometime soon.....
> *


hno: :x: :wave:


----------



## PINK86REGAL




----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Apr 7 2011, 07:27 AM~20281319
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Bro, that is clean as hell man!


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Apr 7 2011, 08:11 AM~20281560
> *Bro, that is clean as hell man!
> *


i appreciate it !


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Apr 7 2011, 10:11 AM~20281560
> *Bro, that is clean as hell man!
> *


X-2!!!


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Apr 7 2011, 08:27 AM~20281319
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That's what's up  :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL

NOT MODEL'S BUT I WANTED TO SHOW MY BRUTHAS STUFF IVE BEEN WORKING ON....
*My son's pedal car & Taylor Tot stroller im doin for him... all paint,gold plating and building done by me...*  








full guts..
















Everything for this is gold plated...
































Majestics plaque'd of course.. :biggrin:


----------



## squeeze

the paint job on the pedal cars are amazing! :0


----------



## 408models

WUT UP FELLAS, I'M BACK AND READY TO WORK.................................








































ON MY 1:1 :roflmao:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Feb 23 2011, 08:44 AM~19940092
> *COUPLE SMALL THINGS TO ADD BUT OVERALL SHES DONE :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this is bad ass bro!!! :wow: :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

Now that is CANDY your son is killing these kids tell him slow down







> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Apr 11 2011, 04:45 PM~20313143
> *NOT MODEL'S BUT I WANTED TO SHOW MY BRUTHAS STUFF IVE BEEN WORKING ON....
> My son's pedal car & Taylor Tot stroller im doin for him... all paint,gold plating and building done by me...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> full guts..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everything for this is gold plated...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Majestics plaque'd of course.. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Apr 13 2011, 05:41 PM~20331431
> *WUT UP FELLAS, I'M BACK AND READY TO WORK.................................
> ON MY 1:1  :roflmao:
> *



:fool2: :inout: 



























:biggrin:


----------



## 408models

*OK HERE ARE SOME PICS OF SOME PROJECTS I STARTE COUPLE MONTHS BACK. JUST NEVER GOT TO POSTIN PICS CAUSE OF THE WEDDING. 

BUT HOPE TO FINISH THESE UP SOON.* :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Apr 11 2011, 04:45 PM~20313143
> *NOT MODEL'S BUT I WANTED TO SHOW MY BRUTHAS STUFF IVE BEEN WORKING ON....
> My son's pedal car & Taylor Tot stroller im doin for him... all paint,gold plating and building done by me...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> full guts..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everything for this is gold plated...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Majestics plaque'd of course.. :biggrin:
> *



what up holmes , them two came out sick


----------



## machio

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Apr 11 2011, 04:45 PM~20313143
> *NOT MODEL'S BUT I WANTED TO SHOW MY BRUTHAS STUFF IVE BEEN WORKING ON....
> My son's pedal car & Taylor Tot stroller im doin for him... all paint,gold plating and building done by me...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> full guts..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everything for this is gold plated...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Majestics plaque'd of course.. :biggrin:
> *


Movin On Up....
:nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by squeeze+Apr 11 2011, 06:08 PM~20313765-->
> 
> 
> 
> the paint job on the pedal cars are amazing! :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 13 2011, 06:29 PM~20332418
> *Now that is CANDY your son is killing these kids tell him slow down
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by danny [email protected] 15 2011, 11:00 AM~20345825
> *what up holmes , them two came out sick
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-machio_@Apr 15 2011, 11:15 AM~20345959
> *Movin On Up....
> :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:
> *



thanx alot fellas!! :biggrin: im dien to finish the stroller already!! still need more paint work, finish plating a few small things & send seat to get done up... :uh:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Apr 15 2011, 08:50 AM~20344789
> *OK HERE ARE SOME PICS OF SOME PROJECTS I STARTE COUPLE MONTHS BACK. JUST NEVER GOT TO POSTIN PICS CAUSE OF THE WEDDING.
> 
> BUT HOPE TO FINISH THESE UP SOON. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2:


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Apr 15 2011, 06:50 AM~20344789
> *OK HERE ARE SOME PICS OF SOME PROJECTS I STARTE COUPLE MONTHS BACK. JUST NEVER GOT TO POSTIN PICS CAUSE OF THE WEDDING.
> 
> BUT HOPE TO FINISH THESE UP SOON. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:0 :cheesy: :0 :wow:


----------



## DEUCES76

lookin good smiley


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Apr 15 2011, 07:50 AM~20344789
> *OK HERE ARE SOME PICS OF SOME PROJECTS I STARTE COUPLE MONTHS BACK. JUST NEVER GOT TO POSTIN PICS CAUSE OF THE WEDDING.
> 
> BUT HOPE TO FINISH THESE UP SOON. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 Nice,, i like the 59 alot.


----------



## pancho1969

The 59 still looked plain to me so I added a lil more :cheesy:











Got the 64 doors hinged and started jambing it


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Apr 16 2011, 11:35 PM~20356020
> *The 59 still looked plain to me so I added a lil more :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got the 64 doors hinged and started jambing it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


panch you are a beast my friend i feel like im light years behind you on paint homie im waiting to see what you do to that 4


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Apr 16 2011, 10:33 PM~20356307
> *panch you are a beast my friend i feel like im light years behind you on paint homie im waiting to see what you do to that 4
> *


Thanks for the great comp Evan  don't forget its 1/32 :cheesy:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Apr 17 2011, 01:29 AM~20356592
> *Thanks for the great comp Evan   don't forget its 1/32 :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



 thats why i was saying loco


----------



## PINK86REGAL

sick work pancho and smiley!!! :wow: :wow:


----------



## PINK86REGAL

*"Solid Gold"* is pretty much done. just needs small xterior shit. will have completed camera pics... this is from my phone


----------



## rollindeep408

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Apr 20 2011, 09:40 PM~20385684
> *"Solid Gold" is pretty much done. just needs small xterior shit. will have completed camera pics... this is from my phone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




sick!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :shhh:


----------



## PINK86REGAL

1rst finished model in months...

*"Solid Gold"*


----------



## 408models

:0 SIK BRO


----------



## dig_derange

damn, much props to everything on this page! :wow: 

..gonna go back a cpl to see what I've missed now :biggrin:


----------



## TINGOS

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Apr 21 2011, 09:41 AM~20388340
> *1rst finished model in months...
> 
> "Solid Gold"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



clean,badass,the shit,mobbin,gangsta,A1,THE BOMB,best coupe 39 I seen in a minute.  :worship:


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by 408models+Apr 21 2011, 09:48 AM~20388756-->
> 
> 
> 
> :0 SIK BRO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 21 2011, 09:51 AM~20388771
> *damn, much props to everything on this page!  :wow:
> 
> ..gonna go back a cpl to see what I've missed now  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TINGOS_@Apr 21 2011, 09:59 AM~20388816
> *clean,badass,the shit,mobbin,gangsta,A1,THE BOMB,best coupe 39 I seen in a minute.   :worship:
> *



thank u! much appreciated! :cheesy:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Apr 21 2011, 09:41 AM~20388340
> *1rst finished model in months...
> 
> "Solid Gold"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

sweet build bro !


----------



## PINK86REGAL

thanx fellas


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Apr 21 2011, 09:41 AM~20388340
> *1rst finished model in months...
> 
> "Solid Gold"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



pimp


----------



## rollindeep408

:biggrin: 




































Pics from meeting Thursday 57 rag and 59 rag smiley builds 41 belongs to og steve he calls it ugly Betty lol and the raghouse is mine ..... Thanks for looking guys


----------



## rollindeep408




----------



## 408models

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## pancho1969

Builds are lookin good fellas keep the pics coming :biggrin:


:cheesy::


----------



## Models IV Life

Rollin those J rims & knockoffs look nice chromed!!


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408+Apr 22 2011, 08:58 AM~20395942-->
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> great line up.. I wonder where did the glasshouse boot come from?
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-PINK86REGAL_@Apr 21 2011, 08:41 AM~20388340
> *1rst finished model in months...
> 
> "Solid Gold"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 hot shit...


----------



## [email protected]

lookin good in hurr fellas! :biggrin:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Apr 21 2011, 08:41 AM~20388340
> *1rst finished model in months...
> 
> "Solid Gold"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 DAMN THATS BAD!!!


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life+Apr 22 2011, 01:32 PM~20396993-->
> 
> 
> 
> Rollin those J rims & knockoffs look nice chromed!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The rims are 1301 pegasucks and the knock offs are Jeveries chromed but his knock offs make everything look good :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 22 2011, 02:18 PM~20397238
> *great line up.. I wonder where did the glasshouse boot come from?
> hot shit...
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The raghouse boot is from a 65 impala hydro has to be trimmed down in a few places but all in all fits nicely
> 
> 
> <[email protected]_@Apr 22 2011, 02:24 PM~20397269
> *lookin good in hurr fellas! :biggrin:
> *


Jeff......... We do work son!!!!!!!!!!! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Apr 22 2011, 09:16 AM~20396011
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Knock offs look sick chromed! Same goes for the models your working on!


----------



## 408models

*SO I DECIDED TO CHANGE UP THE WHEELS AND GO REAL 13'' WITH JEVS* :biggrin: *GOT SOME PE DONE ON IT, STILL GOTTA FINISH THE INTERIOR AND DECIDE WHAT I WANT TO DO WITH THE TRUNK. ALSO POLISHED THE CLEAR OUT THE BEST I COULD, CUS THAT CLEAR SUCKED WITH OUT IT*


----------



## 408models

*ALSO A LIL MORE WORK ON THE 59, HAD TO TRIM DOWN THE SIDE FENDER IN ORDER FOR THE CRUISER SKIRTS TO WORK* :biggrin:* PAINTED THE SPOKES AND AND YEAH CHANGED THOSE UP TOO, MOCK PICS.*


----------



## 408models

*ALSO GOT THE CHOPPED RESIN 37 CHEVY, STILL DEBATING ON WHEELS*


----------



## pancho1969

:wow: lots of great lookin projects :wow:


----------



## dig_derange

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Apr 27 2011, 03:28 PM~20433024
> *:wow: lots of great lookin projects :wow:
> *


x2!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 408models

thxs


----------



## MAZDAT

> *ALSO GOT THE CHOPPED RESIN 37 CHEVY, STILL DEBATING ON WHEELS*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Second pic wheels
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> 
> What tires are those 408?


----------



## 408models

they are from REPLICAS & MINATURES big & littles sets. but they sell them as front skinnies and big drags for the back. So u have to buy 2 sets to get all 4 skinnies like the fronts. :happysad:


----------



## Hydrohype

cars are tight..


----------



## pancho1969

:cheesy:


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Apr 28 2011, 08:51 AM~20439479
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :fool2: DAMN.


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Apr 28 2011, 09:51 AM~20439479
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Can't get any sicker than this!


----------



## Smallz

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Apr 28 2011, 09:51 AM~20439479
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Apr 28 2011, 10:51 AM~20439479
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :shhh: :fool2:


----------



## rollindeep408

this right here is whats up T.S slowly climbing back up to the top where they belong


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Apr 29 2011, 10:47 AM~20448028
> *this right here is whats up T.S slowly climbing back up to the top where they belong
> *


 :yes: 







untill i get back on my 1:1 truck :biggrin:


----------



## Sleepy2368

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Apr 28 2011, 09:51 AM~20439479
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Sick work man, I've always been jealous of people that can lay down some nice intricate patterns.. Keep it up :thumbsup:


----------



## richphotos

Poncho, you do sick work homie!


----------



## pancho1969

Thanks for the great comps fellas I got to get theaint done this weekend if I'm gona be able to finish by the 15 hno: :biggrin:


----------



## richphotos

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Apr 29 2011, 01:06 PM~20448512
> *Thanks for the great comps fellas I got to get theaint done this weekend if I'm gona be able to finish by the 15 hno: :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I remember when you used to post your work on ECR. thought you fell off the face of the earth homie!


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by richphotos_@Apr 29 2011, 12:10 PM~20448539
> *I remember when you used to post your work on ECR. thought you fell off the face of the earth homie!
> *


Naw haha been here the whole time :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL

Cars r lookin great pancho & smiley!!


----------



## TINGOS

KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK.


----------



## LATIN SKULL

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Apr 29 2011, 12:06 PM~20448512
> *Thanks for the great comps fellas I got to get theaint done this weekend if I'm gona be able to finish by the 15 hno: :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Siim123

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Apr 29 2011, 11:06 PM~20448512
> *Thanks for the great comps fellas I got to get theaint done this weekend if I'm gona be able to finish by the 15 hno: :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:wow: :wow: 










Thats it, I'm gonna get me a 64 Impala to build for a summer, its been way too long since I pulled some masking tape :biggrin:


Edit: Damn it was the same pic I saw yesterday :roflmao: 
The paintjob is just so damn detailed I could watch it every day and notice something new :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Apr 30 2011, 05:29 PM~20455154
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Apr 29 2011, 12:06 PM~20448512
> *Thanks for the great comps fellas I got to get theaint done this weekend if I'm gona be able to finish by the 15 hno: :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




Str8 SWEETNESS Pancho!!


----------



## pancho1969

Thanks fellas 

Outside pic got a lot more done but no pic yet


----------



## PINK86REGAL

*"Gangsta Green"*









































more pics in my thread....


----------



## Smallz

Everybody's builds lookin' good.  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## josh 78

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@May 3 2011, 03:21 AM~20470572
> *"Gangsta Green"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more pics in my thread....
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PINK86REGAL

thanx homie


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@May 2 2011, 07:21 PM~20470572
> *"Gangsta Green"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more pics in my thread....
> *


 off the chain...


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@May 2 2011, 07:21 PM~20470572
> *"Gangsta Green"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more pics in my thread....
> *


 :0 :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :run: :run:


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype+May 3 2011, 12:50 PM~20476053-->
> 
> 
> 
> off the chain...
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-danny chawps_@May 5 2011, 12:44 AM~20488356
> *:0  :fool2:  :fool2:  :fool2:  :fool2:  :fool2:  :fool2:  :fool2:  :run:  :run:
> *


thanx my dudes!


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@May 2 2011, 06:21 PM~20470572
> *"Gangsta Green"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more pics in my thread....
> *


:wow: :wow: :h5:


Last of the tape :cheesy:


----------



## 408models

:0  :wow: 

I THINK YOU HAVE TINY HANDS, LIKE THAT BURGERKING COMERCIAL. LOL


----------



## RaiderPride

> _Originally posted by 408models_@May 5 2011, 07:54 AM~20489370
> *:0    :wow:
> 
> I THINK YOU HAVE TINY HANDS, LIKE THAT BURGERKING COMERCIAL. LOL
> *


Lol
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xu_bE7g2wqM...be_gdata_player


----------



## lil watcha

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Apr 27 2011, 11:57 AM~20432130
> *SO I DECIDED TO CHANGE UP THE WHEELS AND GO REAL 13'' WITH JEVS :biggrin:  GOT SOME PE DONE ON IT, STILL GOTTA FINISH THE INTERIOR AND DECIDE WHAT I WANT TO DO WITH THE TRUNK. ALSO POLISHED THE CLEAR OUT THE BEST I COULD, CUS THAT CLEAR SUCKED WITH OUT IT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn smiley that looks sick guessing the caprice got bashed for the rims lol


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by lil watcha_@May 8 2011, 11:56 AM~20508318
> *damn smiley that looks sick guessing the caprice got bashed for the rims lol
> *


 :yes:


----------



## 408models

:biggrin:


----------



## OFDatTX

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@May 5 2011, 10:17 AM~20489522
> *Lol
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xu_bE7g2wqM...be_gdata_player
> *


LOL !!! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by 408models_@May 20 2011, 09:13 AM~20592482
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :run:


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by 408models_@May 20 2011, 08:13 AM~20592482
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  :bowrofl: :fool2: :naughty: :boink: 
SOOOOO sick!!


----------



## 408models

1959 IMPALA VERT, BOUT 98% DONE, JUST A LIL SOMETHING I'VE BEEN DOIN ON FREE TIME.


----------



## 408models




----------



## pancho1969

59 is lookin nice :thumbsup:


----------



## 408models

.


----------



## darkside customs

That 59 looks badass bro!! Nice color too!


----------



## 408models

thanks, it was supposed to be a replica of the homies 59 in our club, but i went another way. He has full chrome undies and patterns too much for me lol

just the body color is the same


----------



## candilove

408models said:


> 1959 IMPALA VERT, BOUT 98% DONE, JUST A LIL SOMETHING I'VE BEEN DOIN ON FREE TIME.


now i got to get me a 59  nice work 59 looks good


----------



## MKD904

59 is awesome.


----------



## dig_derange

sucka is CLEAN :nicoderm:


----------



## Models IV Life

Damn 4 oh!! Looks great homie!!


----------



## rollindeep408

:fool2::fool2:


----------



## 408models

rays will be here soon in no time


----------



## rollindeep408

lil work still not done


----------



## rollindeep408

ronnie project 



















interior going diffrent color but you get the idea


----------



## pancho1969

:wow: Builds are lookin great fellas :thumbsup:


----------



## jimbo

X2 clean ass rides fellas... :wow:


----------



## 408models

rollindeep408 said:


> *lil work still not done*


:uh:


----------



## 408models

*QUICK LIL PROJECT I'M WORKIN ON IN MY FREE TIME*  *MONTE CARLO LS W/JEVRIES CLIP SET.*


----------



## rollindeep408

408models said:


> :uh:



always gotta give me shit huh :squint: it will get done one of these years 
:dunno:


----------



## rollindeep408

408models said:


> *QUICK LIL PROJECT I'M WORKIN ON IN MY FREE TIME*  *MONTE CARLO LS W/JEVRIES CLIP SET.*


show off:fool2:


----------



## RaiderPride

rollindeep408 said:


> lil work still not done


Fleetline looking good.


----------



## rollindeep408

RaiderPride said:


> Fleetline looking good.


thanks alot al


----------



## Tonioseven

Everything up in here in ALWAYS tight work!! I dig it!


----------



## TINGOS

OK,YALL BE FUCKING ME UP WITH THESE GANGSTA ASS RIDES MAN.GREAT JOB & GREAT LOWRIDER MODELS.MUCH RESPECT FROM TINGOS.


----------



## rollindeep408

og steve holding it down for T.S :thumbsup:lots of scratch building on this bad boy


----------



## jimbo

rollindeep408 said:


> lil work still not done


Super clean Evv!! Str8 gangsta! :wow: :h5: :wow:


----------



## TINGOS

WHAT UP TABLE SCRAPERS-HOW YALL LIVIN


----------



## ricezart

Awesome pinstripe work


----------



## ricezart

:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305

Sick builds in here


----------



## rollindeep408

Thanks for the props I've got a little work done I'll be posting again this winter I'm sure hope smiley breaks out a new 49 pick up soon


----------



## pancho1969

:wave:


----------



## ricezart

pancho1969 said:


> :wave:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> stunning


----------



## rollindeep408

pancho1969 said:


> :wave:


 Pancho holding it down like no other


----------



## rollindeep408

mock up pick .. more coming soon


----------



## COAST2COAST

:thumbsup:GOOD TO SEE U BACK AT IT HOMIE


----------



## halfasskustoms

rollindeep408 said:


> lil work still not done


 That's BadAss looking.


----------



## rollindeep408

Thanks guys just trying to put in a little work miss the bench just never enough time


----------



## caprice on dz

408models said:


>


whats the color on this one?


----------



## rollindeep408

caprice on dz said:


> whats the color on this one?


 It's an og 59 impala color called Aspen green


----------



## dig_derange

Incredible work all around fellas :thumbsup:


----------



## rollindeep408

been working a lil bit


----------



## rollindeep408

and once again spur of the moment we had a meeting and og steve, smiley, 408nut ( the layitlow celebrity) johny, god6869 santos, lil watcha, and myself all showed up some with old projects cause we havent done much for a while should be seeing more from us real soon 

ill start with og steve


----------



## rollindeep408

smileys old project 
lil watcha


----------



## rollindeep408

sorry here is smileys old project









mine including a build for the hommie ronnie


----------



## rollindeep408

group shot
















thats it for now


----------



## COAST2COAST

:thumbsup:always nice work in this thread.....time to get back on it


----------



## pancho1969

Builds are lookin good fellas :thumbsup:


----------



## rollindeep408

pancho1969 said:


> Builds are lookin good fellas :thumbsup:


 Howwas the Stockton show carnal any pics ? Come up on any kits?


----------



## PINK86REGAL

guess whos back!! watup fellas...? havent touched a model in months (lost pretty much all interest in it) lately ive got a lil tiny itch to build.. foiled eddy's 66rag and started workin on a regal. no where near as fast as always. but i do wanna build slowly again.. anyways, evryones stuff is lookin sick as usual. E im feeling that raghouse!!


----------



## COAST2COAST

:thumbsup:good to c u back at it


----------



## pancho1969

PINK86REGAL said:


> guess whos back!! watup fellas...? havent touched a model in months (lost pretty much all interest in it) lately ive got a lil tiny itch to build.. foiled eddy's 66rag and started workin on a regal. no where near as fast as always. but i do wanna build slowly again.. anyways, evryones stuff is lookin sick as usual. E im feeling that raghouse!!


:h5:


----------



## TINGOS

rollindeep408 said:


> smileys old project
> lil watcha


thats what I'm talking bout,lowriders


----------



## TINGOS

rollindeep408 said:


> sorry here is smileys old project
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mine including a build for the hommie ronnie


se miran chingon


----------



## rollindeep408

PINK86REGAL said:


> guess whos back!! watup fellas...? havent touched a model in months (lost pretty much all interest in it) lately ive got a lil tiny itch to build.. foiled eddy's 66rag and started workin on a regal. no where near as fast as always. but i do wanna build slowly again.. anyways, evryones stuff is lookin sick as usual. E im feeling that raghouse!!


What up big perro ? Thanks man just wish I had the time to finish it


----------



## rollindeep408

Meeting was cool today. Hopefully this thread will get crackin again


----------



## PINK86REGAL




----------



## COAST2COAST

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## rollindeep408

That's what's up jay


----------



## hocknberry

PINK86REGAL said:


>


you just gotta love a locked up g-body!!! nice touch with the quarter top! half round styrene rod?


----------



## PINK86REGAL

thanx fellas. yes, hock thats it!
heres something else....
foiled my elco.... wanna finish this up,....


----------



## bugs-one

hocknberry said:


> you just gotta love a locked up g-body!!! nice touch with the quarter top! half round styrene rod?


GOTTA LOVE A G-BODY.


----------



## dig_derange

man, there's some dope rides in here. nice work!!


----------



## hocknberry

PINK86REGAL said:


> thanx fellas. yes, hock thats it!
> heres something else....
> foiled my elco.... wanna finish this up,....


geeyah!!! that elco is it right there!! rattle can or AB? what did you use for flake bro?!


----------



## Twisted_Dreams

hey were did you get them rims from for that truck, been trying to find me some more and cant find them hopefully there out there and i must not be looking for them in the right place, i got a set for my model but thats' the only set i have it was giving to my by a buddy of mine from Albuquerque NM. this is the model there on if anybody see this and can give me some info to were i can find them hit me up


----------



## PINK86REGAL

hocknberry said:


> geeyah!!! that elco is it right there!! rattle can or AB? what did you use for flake bro?!


thanx! this one doesnt have any flake.. its rattle can metal specks silver base, then airbrush H.O.K. kandy apple red... i really like this one.. im workin on a pesco aircraft setup in the bed...


----------



## mr.regal

PINK86REGAL said:


>


i want it damn that shit is looking nice whiteboy!!!!!!:fool2::fool2:n i love the quarter top:thumbsup:


----------



## mr.regal

pancho1969 said:


> :wave:


DAMN!!!!!!! thats nice


----------



## drnitrus

Damn pancho ur paint work is top notch!!!!!


----------



## pancho1969

Builds are lookin good jay :wow:. 

Thanks doc and Mr.regal


----------



## Twisted_Dreams

who's truck is this


----------



## 408models

OK SO IT'S BEEN A WHILE SINCE I POSTED. NOW THAT THE WEATHER IS GETTING RAINY AND COLD I'M GETTIN BACK INTO BUILDING. SO HERE ARE A COUPLE OF MY NEWEST PROJECTS 

*JAPAN STYLE CHEVY CHOPPED P/U.*











































*NEXT IS A REPLICA OF MY 49 1:1 P/U*

















*ALSO FOUND A 54 CHEVY P/U*


----------



## sandcast

408, that pickup convertible is pretty cool


----------



## COAST2COAST

thats gonna be bad ass!!:thumbsup:gotta keep my eyes on this one


----------



## halfasskustoms

Good luck with paint on that *JAPAN STYLE CHEVY CHOPPED P/U.

Thats some krazy paint there.*


----------



## jevries

Great job on those trokas!



408models said:


> OK SO IT'S BEEN A WHILE SINCE I POSTED. NOW THAT THE WEATHER IS GETTING RAINY AND COLD I'M GETTIN BACK INTO BUILDING. SO HERE ARE A COUPLE OF MY NEWEST PROJECTS
> 
> *JAPAN STYLE CHEVY CHOPPED P/U.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *NEXT IS A REPLICA OF MY 49 1:1 P/U*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *ALSO FOUND A 54 CHEVY P/U*


----------



## MKD904

Where do you get the arts?


----------



## hoppinmaddness

Dam bro thats a lot or trokas wer di u find da 54 at


----------



## 408models

MKD904 said:


> Where do you get the arts?


modelhaus


----------



## ShowRodFreak

Elco Looks Hot. Love the color



PINK86REGAL said:


> thanx fellas. yes, hock thats it!
> heres something else....
> foiled my elco.... wanna finish this up,....


----------



## PINK86REGAL

thanx!! here is the elco almost done...


----------



## halfasskustoms

Love the air setup


----------



## COAST2COAST

x-2
thats a badass setup


----------



## rollindeep408

Great work going down in here. smiley on a roll. and jay sick job on that pesco set up so far


----------



## 408models

RIDES LOOKIN GOOD FELLAS, 


SO GOT SOME WORK DONE ON THE JAPAN 50, THE STEP BOARDS SMOOTHED, AND STARTED MAKING THE VISOR AND SKIRTS. ALSO GOT A CHANCE TO SILVER BASE IT.


----------



## 408models

THEN I WAS PLAYING HOT WHEELS WITH MY SON AND HE HAD A BROKEN JADA 1/64 49 MERC, SO I DECIDED TO DO SOME HACKING 

I HAD THIS 50 CHEVY ON HIS SHELF AND I TOOK OFF THE FRONT WHEELS AND ADDED SOME WWW SET UP  LOOKS BETTER NOW!


----------



## sneekyg909

408models said:


> RIDES LOOKIN GOOD FELLAS,
> 
> 
> SO GOT SOME WORK DONE ON THE JAPAN 50, THE STEP BOARDS SMOOTHED, AND STARTED MAKING THE VISOR AND SKIRTS. ALSO GOT A CHANCE TO SILVER BASE IT.



Looking Good..:thumbsup:


----------



## raystrey

408models said:


> RIDES LOOKIN GOOD FELLAS,
> 
> 
> SO GOT SOME WORK DONE ON THE JAPAN 50, THE STEP BOARDS SMOOTHED, AND STARTED MAKING THE VISOR AND SKIRTS. ALSO GOT A CHANCE TO SILVER BASE IT.




I did same thing to stepboards,firewall, and inner and outter fender wells to the blue one I built made it look smooth just about everywhere I could. Did not think about visor.


----------



## LATIN SKULL

408models said:


> RIDES LOOKIN GOOD FELLAS,
> 
> 
> SO GOT SOME WORK DONE ON THE JAPAN 50, THE STEP BOARDS SMOOTHED, AND STARTED MAKING THE VISOR AND SKIRTS. ALSO GOT A CHANCE TO SILVER BASE IT.


DAMM 408 THIS SHIT LOOKS HARD ALREADY DOG. LOVE THOSE RIMS


----------



## MKD904

raystrey said:


> I did same thing to stepboards,firewall, and inner and outter fender wells to the blue one I built made it look smooth just about everywhere I could. Did not think about visor.


same thing with my blue one.....


----------



## TINGOS

408models said:


> RIDES LOOKIN GOOD FELLAS,
> 
> 
> SO GOT SOME WORK DONE ON THE JAPAN 50, THE STEP BOARDS SMOOTHED, AND STARTED MAKING THE VISOR AND SKIRTS. ALSO GOT A CHANCE TO SILVER BASE IT.


smoothed out the running boards & has the o.g. fender skirts with the grooves.Gonaa be a killer


----------



## lil watcha

Trucks are looking good smiley


----------



## bigdogg323

TO ALL TABLE SCRAPERS MCC HAPPY NEW YEAR FELLAS :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

Thanks bigdogg


----------



## jevries

Looks sick already!



408models said:


> RIDES LOOKIN GOOD FELLAS,
> 
> 
> SO GOT SOME WORK DONE ON THE JAPAN 50, THE STEP BOARDS SMOOTHED, AND STARTED MAKING THE VISOR AND SKIRTS. ALSO GOT A CHANCE TO SILVER BASE IT.


----------



## Lil Brandon

Building one of these myself. Lookin Good


----------



## Trendsetta 68

_*Be safe and have a God Blessed New Years homies !!!!!!!!!!!!!!








*_


----------



## 408models

GOT SOME MORE WORK DONE ON THE REPLICA OF MY 1:1. MADE THE DUAL EXHAUST , FLASHLIGHT,AND GOT SOME MOTOR PARTS ON, STILL SMALL DETAILS TO ADD ALONG WITH THE BOOSTER SEAT FOR MY SON .


----------



## hoppinmaddness

Dam bro thats gonna be a sick build bro 

Wat did u use to make the booster seat nd wer can I get it?


----------



## sneekyg909

Nice booster seat :thumbsup: Did you make the bumper guards? They look good too...


----------



## 408models

hoppinmaddness said:


> Dam bro thats gonna be a sick build bro
> 
> Wat did u use to make the booster seat nd wer can I get it?


booster is scratch made  by me


----------



## 408models

sneekyg909 said:


> Nice booster seat :thumbsup: Did you make the bumper guards? They look good too...


yup, cut them off another spare bumber i had and fit them to fit the truck one


----------



## pancho1969

Truck is lookin good smilie :thumbsup:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Trokita is looking tough!!I like the idea and execution of the booster seat!!


----------



## dig_derange

wow man, amazing work. I love the booster seat. frikkin CLEAN


----------



## pancho1969

My last couple of builds :-D


----------



## rollindeep408

Looking real good guys


----------



## godsmacked

that 63 of pancho1969 looks like one that was around back in the day. if it is a copy of it you really did a nice job


----------



## 408models

rides r lookin sik pancho


----------



## 408models

SO FINALLY GOT MY TIRES & RINGS, ALSO THANKS TO EVAN FOR THE KO's I WAS ABLE TO MAKE SOME TRU RAYS FOR THE JAPAN TRUCK


----------



## 408models

HERE ARE SOME MORE MOCK PICS OF THE REPLICA 49 (3WINDOW CAB) , STILL GOT MORE WORK TO DO BUT HERE ARE SOME DETAIL SHOTS AND WERE ITS AT AS OF LAST NITE.


----------



## COAST2COAST

:thumbsup:great work, small details and all!!


----------



## jevries

NICE!



408models said:


> SO FINALLY GOT MY TIRES & RINGS, ALSO THANKS TO EVAN FOR THE KO's I WAS ABLE TO MAKE SOME TRU RAYS FOR THE JAPAN TRUCK


----------



## pancho1969

Builds are lookin good keep the pics comin :cheesy:


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

clean build homie:thumbsup:


----------



## bigkidd420

408models said:


> SO FINALLY GOT MY TIRES & RINGS, ALSO THANKS TO EVAN FOR THE KO's I WAS ABLE TO MAKE SOME TRU RAYS FOR THE JAPAN TRUCK


Those rims are awesome superb job on those


----------



## lil watcha

what up fellas havent posted anything in awhile but still at it. heres a few completed and some projects gonna try and get them done soon. 




























hinged suicide doors and rear door







got the spokes back from chrome!







jus finished the hood


----------



## jevries

Wheels look killer on this ride!


----------



## josh 78

jevries said:


> Wheels look killer on this ride!


SICK :thumbsup:


----------



## rollindeep408

jevries said:


> Wheels look killer on this ride!


This is gonna be a sick ass build


----------



## CHR1S619

WoW!! Very nice work fellas!! Keep it up!


----------



## CHEVYXXX

408models said:


> :biggrin:


BadA$$ !!! :thumbsup: any shots of the engine bay ?


----------



## CHEVYXXX

408models said:


>


Perfection.


----------



## rollindeep408

so havent done much in over a year but here is a rc car replica of my friends 1:1 i did for christmas

























sorry shitty camera phone pics but you get the idea


----------



## rollindeep408

this 48 is finnaly done ill get better pics later


----------



## rollindeep408

and latest project yes the body is die crap but the rest will be completly plastic i had to take my dremel to the body to open some stuff up as well as interior tub 








































ill post more when i get some work done


----------



## sneekyg909

rollindeep408 said:


> this 48 is finnaly done ill get better pics later



Love the 48 :thumbsup:...did you have any problems with the metal strips not sticking ?


----------



## rollindeep408

ya i think they all do i wrapped the ends completly around the end of a pait brush to get the right shape to stay and still had to add a little glue to a few ends


----------



## pancho1969

Builds are lookin good lil watcha and Evan :thumbsup:


----------



## sinicle

That 48s crazy nice!


----------



## CHR1S619

Pimpin work up in here!!


----------



## 408models

GREAT RIDES FELLAS, GONNA BE A BOMB SCARE AT NNL


----------



## 408models

ALMOST DONE


----------



## jevries

Love that truck and details!



408models said:


> ALMOST DONE


----------



## Trendsetta 68

*Homie this truck is sik ! Love the added details plus that Cali black plate , real nice work !!!!!

*


408models said:


> ALMOST DONE


----------



## 1942aerosedan

Where did you get the 54-55 step rear bumper ?


----------



## 408models

1942aerosedan said:


> Where did you get the 54-55 step rear bumper ?


i made it out of the stock bumper and sent it out to rechrome


----------



## COAST2COAST

this truck is bad as fawk!! ...awesome work brotha:thumbsup:


----------



## rollindeep408

Thanks for the comps fellas I'll get some more pics of my 48 up when I get all the details on it ... But the real eye popin build is smileys replica of his truck 1:1 is gonna be an eye catcher


----------



## hocknberry

nice bombs, that truck is NICE!!


----------



## pancho1969

Doin a team build on the Japan truck :biggrin:


----------



## LUXMAN

Some serious detail goin on up in here!


----------



## rollindeep408

pancho1969 said:


> Doin a team build on the Japan truck :biggrin:


Saw the cell pics Pancho you know your a bad ass bro


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## 408models

pancho1969 said:


> Doin a team build on the Japan truck :biggrin:


 DAMN BRO ur killin it with those fine lines 


Thanks again for helpin on this one bro, i knew i couldnt get those patterns skills down like you. gonna be sik when done


----------



## 408models

SINCE I'M ALMOST DONE WITH MY REPLICA TRUCK. I DECIDED TO GET ANOTHER ONE GOING SINCE NNL IS AROUND THE CORNER.

*1950 GMC CONVERSION KIT PICK UP*


----------



## Lownslow302

that a modelhaus conversion? how much it run


----------



## hoppinmaddness

Were do u get these trucks from bro?


----------



## 408models

Lownslow302 said:


> that a modelhaus conversion? how much it run


not sure, it came with a 50 p/u kit i won on ebay a while back.


----------



## 408models

hoppinmaddness said:


> Were do u get these trucks from bro?


ebay


----------



## bigdogg323

CAST IT BRO :biggrin:  uffin:


----------



## 408models

bigdogg323 said:


> CAST IT BRO :biggrin:  uffin:


already in paint, those wer from the other day.


----------



## bigdogg323

408models said:


> already in paint, those wer from the other day.


OH OK :tears:


----------



## TINGOS

408models said:


> SINCE I'M ALMOST DONE WITH MY REPLICA TRUCK. I DECIDED TO GET ANOTHER ONE GOING SINCE NNL IS AROUND THE CORNER.
> 
> *1950 GMC CONVERSION KIT PICK UP*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> dang a GMC bombita truck,tight.


----------



## TINGOS

some mad bomb building going on in this thread homies.Keep amazing me.Dropped the bomb on me.lol.


----------



## 65rivi

That trokita is stunning.


----------



## rollindeep408

here are a few more pics 48


----------



## rollindeep408

and the layitlow celebrity (johnny 408nutt) builds in progress paint coming soon


----------



## rollindeep408




----------



## rollindeep408

thanks for the comps tingo T.S. getting ready to bomb on nnl :h5::x:


----------



## rollindeep408

foregot engine pic


----------



## pancho1969

Thanks for the comps fellas 

Builds are lookin good t.s.. glad to see yall building :thumbsup:



408models said:


> DAMN BRO ur killin it with those fine lines
> 
> 
> Thanks again for helpin on this one bro, i knew i couldnt get those patterns skills down like you. gonna be sik when done


----------



## COAST2COAST

builds lookin good in here......as always
the headlight visors on the 48 a pain? i got some that i was gonna use....looks like it would be


----------



## rollindeep408

COAST2COAST said:


> builds lookin good in here......as always
> the headlight visors on the 48 a pain? i got some that i was gonna use....looks like it would be


Ya the passenger one is the first one I did I try to bend them around the back of a paint brush handle got a lill impatient with the first one cause edge would not roll I ended up creasing it a bit as you can see but the rest came out cool once I membered how I did the ones on my truck


----------



## pancho1969

Got started on my bomb for the nnl :cheesy:


----------



## rollindeep408

pancho1969 said:


> Got started on my bomb for the nnl :cheesy:


Sick with it Pancho I'm gonna post up the new homies burban in a Lil bit


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## rollindeep408

the new guys bomb progress sean (dreamer65)


----------



## rollindeep408

johnny 408nut (celebrity) paint progress
















the truck is in base next is patterns
























thats it for now


----------



## lil watcha

Looking good fellas


----------



## pancho1969

What's up with johnny and the pink cars? :dunno: :biggrin: bad as Fuck tho love it :worship:


----------



## lil watcha

some paint on m 37


----------



## lil watcha

started on this the other day


----------



## 408models

damn fellas, the rides are lookin good. 

i'm tryin to get some more done for the show, prolly only be W.I.P. for me though


----------



## DEUCES76

lookin good fellas


----------



## rollindeep408

pancho1969 said:


> What's up with johnny and the pink cars? :dunno: :biggrin: bad as Fuck tho love it :worship:


Lmfao That's Johnny true colors showing ......


----------



## Lowridingmike

rollindeep408 said:


> johnny 408nut (celebrity) paint progress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the truck is in base next is patterns
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats it for now



What What? 408nut still around? His paintjobs are absolutely mesmerizing! I wish I had pics of some of his old cars, he'd be in the best of layitlow topic A.S.A.P.!


----------



## rollindeep408

Lowridingmike said:


> What What? 408nut still around? His paintjobs are absolutely mesmerizing! I wish I had pics of some of his old cars, he'd be in the best of layitlow topic A.S.A.P.!


Check the first couPle of pages of this topic homie there is pics and links in there


----------



## 502Regal

rollindeep408 said:


> Check the first couPle of pages of this topic homie there is pics and links in there


Thank you sir, tha brotha has been honored!:thumbsup:


----------



## halfasskustoms

lil watcha said:


> started on this the other day
> View attachment 430265


Dude U need to make this out of it.














That would be PIMP


----------



## MKD904

halfasskustoms said:


> Dude U need to make this out of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That would be PIMP


this thing is bad....saw it this weekend at the show. I took a ton of pics and will be building it once I move....love it.


----------



## rollindeep408

I believe that is his plans .


----------



## halfasskustoms

rollindeep408 said:


> I believe that is his plans .


Well if it is good luck cutin that ft window.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Nice work in here especially with those bombs!


----------



## lil watcha

Naw not gonna chop it the car looks to squashed. Shouldnt have been chopped but the bed part that's where I got the idea.


----------



## rollindeep408

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Nice work in here especially with those bombs!


Thanks man we trying for a theme this year at Nnl


----------



## pancho1969

I think I'm done taping :run: :cheesy:


----------



## rollindeep408

pancho1969 said:


> I think I'm done taping :run: :cheesy:


Wow !!!!!!

Man I just got done painting lol


----------



## pancho1969

Don't you love these long nights to come before shows haha


----------



## rollindeep408

pancho1969 said:


> Don't you love these long nights to come before shows haha


Real talk see what time I posted lol I do the same shit for 1:1 shows but no rides out just yet


----------



## pancho1969

Got the 51 done just a curbside


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Sweet looking 51


----------



## rollindeep408

So mr pink (408celeb) said that his bomb is red not pink his camera just likes to take pink pics that's all lol


----------



## 408models

rollindeep408 said:


> So mr pink (408celeb) said that his bomb is red not pink his camera just likes to take pink pics that's all lol



lol thats what happens when he gets the RAINBOW PLAN :rofl:


----------



## rollindeep408

408models said:


> lol thats what happens when he gets the RAINBOW PLAN :rofl:


Lmfao!! Shh he gonna text me all mad or maybe we will make him sighn on


----------



## pancho1969

:rofl:


----------



## 408models

Look now he's gonna say his plan is for men & women :roflmao:


----------



## rollindeep408

408models said:


> Look now he's gonna say his plan is for men & women :roflmao:


Well that explains a lot !!!!


----------



## pancho1969

Got the 62 about done :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

That's sick Pancho you gonna have a fleet of tight builds at th show


----------



## rollindeep408

more of johnny not pink bomb and a not pink matching hat


----------



## rollindeep408

dash pic

patterns by 408pinknut


----------



## rollindeep408

progress on my shit


----------



## rollindeep408

first coat of clear to lock down foil and base coat


----------



## COAST2COAST

:thumbsup:masterpieces!


----------



## 408models

rollindeep408 said:


> dash pic
> 
> patterns by 408pinknut



so i'm guessing that real color is light purple and the phone makes it looks blue/black??? :rofl:


----------



## 408models

here an update on the GMC, almost gettin there


----------



## 502Regal

How does everybody make those head light visors? I though bout rollign some clear palstic and trying it but wantede to know someone who'd done it before's technique before trying!


----------



## 408models

Slowridingmike said:


> How does everybody make those head light visors? I though bout rollign some clear palstic and trying it but wantede to know someone who'd done it before's technique before trying!


i use the large photo etch half moon cover as a template. then get clear tape and place it over the PE cover and over plastic, then just cut around it. I use the end of a paint brush to wrap around and bend the plastic, then just paint it with any clear color u like


----------



## 502Regal

408models said:


> i use the large photo etch half moon cover as a template. then get clear tape and place it over the PE cover and over plastic, then just cut around it. I use the end of a paint brush to wrap around and bend the plastic, then just paint it with any clear color u like


Had to read twice but I follow you now! Thanks, use the half headlight (half moon) photo etch as a template, trace it in tape, place over plastic, cut out, and wrap round a small cylinder to hold curved shape in plastic? I'mm atry it when I get home..


----------



## rollindeep408

Slowridingmike said:


> Had to read twice but I follow you now! Thanks, use the half headlight (half moon) photo etch as a template, trace it in tape, place over plastic, cut out, and wrap round a small cylinder to hold curved shape in plastic? I'mm atry it when I get home..


Using straws is one way of doing it also detail masters sells them in p/e like the ones on my 48


----------



## rollindeep408

Smiley gonna hurt some feeling with that gmc fam looks super clean I can't wait to see these all lined up at Nnl


----------



## 408models

Slowridingmike said:


> Had to read twice but I follow you now! Thanks, use the half headlight (half moon) photo etch as a template, trace it in tape, place over plastic, cut out, and wrap round a small cylinder to hold curved shape in plastic? I'mm atry it when I get home..


close, place the half moon on the sticky side of the tape, then place all that over a piece of plastic, that way u just cut around the half moon for a exact size. Just make sure you keep an eye out for the plastic half moon cus it will fall off once cut since its not on the tape.


----------



## 408models

rollindeep408 said:


> Smiley gonna hurt some feeling with that gmc fam looks super clean I can't wait to see these all lined up at Nnl





Even brought some parts to work, dont wanna be up late friday nite


----------



## pancho1969

Builds are lookin great fellas :thumbsup:I'll be having late nights all week  :run:



408models said:


> so i'm guessing that real color is light purple and the phone makes it looks blue/black??? :rofl:


:rofl:


----------



## rollindeep408

408models said:


> Even brought some parts to work, dont wanna be up late friday nite


I hear the fuck out of that lol . Caddy paint job is giving me shit so I'm gonna finish it later take my time and focus on this 41 for now then the cad cause I have to put some more patterns to fix it


----------



## 502Regal

408models said:


> close, place the half moon on the sticky side of the tape, then place all that over a piece of plastic, that way u just cut around the half moon for a exact size. Just make sure you keep an eye out for the plastic half moon cus it will fall off once cut since its not on the tape.


Alright alright, thanks for everything! Taking the time out I really apreciate it!


And don't feel bad, I get more model work doen at the job then I do at home on my own time. I sit in my office waiting for clients shipping glasses back and forth all day.. BORING. lol


----------



## rollindeep408

pancho1969 said:


> Builds are lookin great fellas :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> :rofl:


You too brotha that bomb came out nice hella fast I was trying to bust out a candy painted 41 curb side but not sure it's gonna happen lol


----------



## rollindeep408

408models said:


> so i'm guessing that real color is light purple and the phone makes it looks blue/black??? :rofl:


Man this thing came out sick it all pinstriped and cleared now


----------



## pancho1969

:cheesy: pics ??

Got the 59 done enough for the show :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

Fuckin sick ass wip


----------



## Tonioseven

pancho1969 said:


> :cheesy: pics ??
> 
> Got the 59 done enough for the show :biggrin:


----------



## lil watcha

Gonna be looking good at nnl


----------



## 408models

OK SOME LAST PICS BEFORE NNL  BOUT 98% DONE

*1950 GMC*

























































*1949 CHEVY P/U*


----------



## 408models




----------



## rollindeep408

Smiley your dangerous with them pick ups and did a nice job making the 49 a 3 window and I want that gmc for my collection lol


----------



## rollindeep408

Also on another thought nice to see all of us stomping threw pages of this thread again it's been awhile final clear done on my 41 last night tonight is final assembly


----------



## COAST2COAST

:thumbsup:awesome work


----------



## dig_derange

408models said:


>


oh man, those are raw! lovin it man.


----------



## pancho1969

Great lookin truck smiley :thumbsup:Got some color on the bed cover :biggrin:


----------



## MKD904

408, what tires you using on those 50's pick ups?


----------



## rollindeep408

pancho1969 said:


> Great lookin truck smiley :thumbsup:Got some color on the bed cover :biggrin:


Wow!! Amazing Pancho i can't stop looking at it lol


----------



## rollindeep408

MKD904 said:


> 408, what tires you using on those 50's pick ups?


Tires on gmc are resin Biggs and littles from replicas and miniatures and his replica truck tires are from hoppin hydros


----------



## rollindeep408

some updates








































last pick till nnl my bomb lineup


----------



## rollindeep408




----------



## dig_derange

droppin bombs like Hiroshima! :thumbsup:


----------



## 408models

pancho1969 said:


> Great lookin truck smiley :thumbsup:Got some color on the bed cover :biggrin:


:fool2: all i can do lol


----------



## 408models

rollindeep408 said:


>


NICE!!! gonna be a good line up


----------



## 408models

MKD904 said:


> 408, what tires you using on those 50's pick ups?





rollindeep408 said:


> Tires on gmc are resin biggs and littles from *replicas and miniatures *and his replica truck tires are from *hoppin hydros*



X2 CORRECT


----------



## pancho1969

Thanks fellas them bombs lookin nice Evan :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## rollindeep408

dig_derange said:


> droppin bombs like Hiroshima! :thumbsup:


Thanks dig


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

You guys putting out some killer trucks,love seeing em!


----------



## rollindeep408

Thanks for all the comps guys . Have not heard from Johnny wonder if he got his done


----------



## darkside customs

rollindeep408 said:


>


DAMN!!! Sweet bombs bro!


----------



## lil watcha

Damn table scrapers Were holding it down today at nnl


----------



## rollindeep408

lil watcha said:


> Damn table scrapers Were holding it down today at nnl


You know !!!!!! Was a good day chillin with Eric and doug and Ronnie and all the other t.s guys


----------



## DEUCES76

thanks brother was good chillin with u guys again


----------



## BIGG $TAN 870

Your rides are SICKED-OUT bro!!! Tight azz work homie!!!


----------



## rollindeep408

Thanks bro but not all are mine alot homies in this club  we appreciate the comps


----------



## rollindeep408

:inout:


----------



## rollindeep408

wanted to post up eddies pics of the guys builds in here 

starting with lil watcha builds


----------



## rollindeep408

more of lil watcha and also some of sin pics


----------



## rollindeep408

og steve builds







































://i1099.photobucket.com/albums/g399/sinicle1/2012%20NNLs/Phone3140.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## rollindeep408

more og steve


----------



## rollindeep408

panchos builds


----------



## rollindeep408

more pancho


----------



## rollindeep408

more pancho







































http://i1099.photobucket.com/albums/g399/sinicle1/2012%20NNLs/Phone3183.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## rollindeep408

even more of pancho


----------



## rollindeep408

pancho continued


----------



## rollindeep408

408 models builds


----------



## rollindeep408

more 408models
















and a 408models and pancho colabo


----------



## rollindeep408

the celebrity 408nutts builds


----------



## rollindeep408

and last are mine


----------



## rollindeep408

more of mine


----------



## rollindeep408

more of mine


----------



## rollindeep408

more of mine
































thats all for now


----------



## halfasskustoms

Man I'm lovin that yellow bomb you got there.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

That Blue 57 is baaad!Also like the silver and black bomb truck and gold 48.


----------



## rollindeep408

Thanks guys I appreciate the comps I posted all the guys builds a page back


----------



## Big Body Caddi

Goddamn evan Man homie you got talent


----------



## rollindeep408

Big Body Caddi said:


> Goddamn evan Man homie you got talent


Thanks j how's the cutt coming along


----------



## pancho1969

Nice pics Evan


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

rollindeep408 said:


> more 408models
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a 408models and pancho colabo


sick!:wow:


----------



## rollindeep408

pancho1969 said:


> Nice pics Evan


They are Eddie and Sinicle pics I just robbed them from nnl show thread


----------



## rollindeep408

Monday bump


----------



## jevries

SICK, SICK, SICK. All the models in this topic are SICK.



rollindeep408 said:


> even more of pancho


----------



## Tonioseven

*I just looked through these pictures and now I want to put my kits in the trash. Thanks a lot for killin' the game for me. :angry:







:rofl: Seriously, you guys have outdone yourselves!! I wish I could've been at the show! It really pisses me off that out of all the online albums of the contest I seen, I have to come to LayItLow to see the type of builds I wanna see. Damn hot rodders are so fuckin' prejudiced against shit they can't comprehend.* 
:banghead:


----------



## rollindeep408

Tonioseven said:


> *I just looked through these pictures and now I want to put my kits in the trash. Thanks a lot for killin' the game for me. :angry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :rofl: Seriously, you guys have outdone yourselves!! I wish I could've been at the show! It really pisses me off that out of all the online albums of the contest I seen, I have to come to LayItLow to see the type of builds I wanna see. Damn hot rodders are so fuckin' prejudiced against shit they
> can't comprehend.*
> :banghead:


Toni your builds are nice bro and I get what you mean some people just can't open there minds enough to appreciate something different


Jev thanks . And you highlightedJust some of my favorite builds


----------



## lil watcha

Good pic of all the rides


----------



## lil watcha

Good pics of all the rides


----------



## MARINATE

What up evan and jayson! Hope ya'll aint forgot about me playa's....


----------



## TINGOS

*AWEREADY*

CARS IN HERE ARE THE SHIIIIIIIIT.BADASS LOW LOWS


----------



## GOODTIMES SAN JOSE

lil watcha said:


> Good pics of all the rides


get in there.:thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323

rollindeep408 said:


> more of mine


hey rollin what color is this on this sexy lookin 60 :fool2:


----------



## rollindeep408

GOODTIMES SAN JOSE said:


> get in there.:thumbsup:


Damn foo where you been at ? 

Thanks for all the cool response guys


----------



## rollindeep408

bigdogg323 said:


> hey rollin what color is this on this sexy lookin 60 :fool2:


Its ppg deltron that I just mixed up at work I don't have a code I just wanted a copper


----------



## MKD904

Beautiful job in here fellas. 2 questions for you. 1 what do you use for the antenna on the 50 pickups that's on the side of the cab by the vent, and 2 what are you using to wrap the spare tire with to give it the cover?

Thanks.


----------



## pancho1969

Thanks for the comps fellas . I always wondered the same about the spare tire :dunno:


----------



## rollindeep408

There is a ford pick up kit from revell that has a spare on it I just cut the hell out of them sucked cause I had to get two kits for mine lol the one that's on johnies truck was scratch built Also thanks for the good words guys 

Oops also the antenna on my truck is from the 39 chevy panel kit


----------



## MKD904

Thanks for the heads up Rollin...appreciate it. I know what for truck kit you are referring to, it's the 36, right? It's green and black on the box, and they just rereleased it with the 37 grill? 

Thanks.


----------



## rollindeep408

MKD904 said:


> Thanks for the heads up Rollin...appreciate it. I know what for truck kit you are referring to, it's the 36, right? It's green and black on the box, and they just rereleased it with the 37 grill?
> 
> Thanks.


That's the one they also have a panel truck too


----------



## GOODTIMES SAN JOSE

rollindeep408 said:


> Damn foo where you been at ?
> 
> Thanks for all the cool response guys


whats up bro. ive been hiding out. how you guys been.


----------



## rollindeep408

GOODTIMES SAN JOSE said:


> whats up bro. ive been hiding out. how you guys been.


I'll hit you up in a text bro see whats new


----------



## rollindeep408

MARINATE said:


> What up evan and jayson! Hope ya'll aint forgot about me playa's....


Eddie didn't forget you homie just got a lot of shit on my plate at the moment I'll text you this week about the MaliBu . G


----------



## rollindeep408

I'll post some progress pics this week anyone had any bench time


----------



## Lowridingmike

I love this topic. the orange fleetline that prple 57 w/ the raw roof patterns, that 60 is my new fav 60, I mean every car is so classy and stylish with good quality.. what model is that black late 40's chevy vert?:wow:


----------



## bigdogg323

rollindeep408 said:


> Its ppg deltron that I just mixed up at work I don't have a code I just wanted a copper


looks sweet bro got anymore of it :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

Lowridingmike said:


> I love this topic. the orange fleetline that prple 57 w/ the raw roof patterns, that 60 is my new fav 60, I mean every car is so classy and stylish with good quality.. what model is that black late 40's chevy vert?:wow:



Thanks man apreciate the compliments and the black vert is a 41 Chevy


----------



## rollindeep408

bigdogg323 said:


> looks sweet bro got anymore of it :biggrin:



I' gotta to take a look threw my paints frank I did that 60 a few years back actually bro my first time ever trying to do patterns


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

great looking 60 homie!:thumbsup:


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## halfasskustoms

Nice.


----------



## rollindeep408

Gilsdropshop1 said:


> great looking 60 homie!:thumbsup:


Thank you Gil


----------



## bigdogg323

rollindeep408 said:


> I' gotta to take a look threw my paints frank I did that 60 a few years back actually bro my first time ever trying to do patterns


 LMK BRO :thumbsup:


----------



## 64 Manny

IM ON DOWN TIME WITH MY REAL 64 CAR SO DECIDED TO BUY A MODEL KIT AND GIVE IT A GO. LOOKING AT ALL THESE NICE LOOKING MODELS REALLY MADE ME REALIZE ITS NOT AS EASY AS I THOUGHT IT WOULD BE, SO MUCH PROPS TO ALL THE MODEL BUILDERS.:thumbsup:... I GOT A 64 SS KIT . QUESTION I HAVE IS WHAT COLOR CAN I USE FOR THE CHROME LOOK AND ALSO WHERE OR HOW DO I GET SKIRTS FOR IT. DO I SAND IT DOWN A BIT BEFORE I SHOOT PAINT, DO I HAVE TO CLEAR IT. LIKE I SAID, THIS IS MY FIRST KIT. ANY ADVICE WILL WORK FELLAS.


----------



## rollindeep408

64 Manny said:


> IM ON DOWN TIME WITH MY REAL 64 CAR SO DECIDED TO BUY A MODEL KIT AND GIVE IT A GO. LOOKING AT ALL THESE NICE LOOKING MODELS REALLY MADE ME REALIZE ITS NOT AS EASY AS I THOUGHT IT WOULD BE, SO MUCH PROPS TO ALL THE MODEL BUILDERS.:thumbsup:... I GOT A 64 SS KIT . QUESTION I HAVE IS WHAT COLOR CAN I USE FOR THE CHROME LOOK AND ALSO WHERE OR HOW DO I GET SKIRTS FOR IT. DO I SAND IT DOWN A BIT BEFORE I SHOOT PAINT, DO I HAVE TO CLEAR IT. LIKE I SAID, THIS IS MY FIRST KIT. ANY ADVICE WILL WORK FELLAS.


As far as chrome you can use Alclad 2 or send out to. Chrome Definatly wanna scuff and clean body before paintand for skirts 64 is pretty simple you can cut your own from styrene or buy some from sr Woodgrain or rolly on here they both have resin topics . Good luck man give it a shot


Also thanks for the props we apreciate it


----------



## rollindeep408

Meeting tonight


----------



## MARINATE

uffin:


----------



## rollindeep408

MARINATE said:


> uffin:


What it do Eddie ? How's the Mali anything new on it ?


----------



## chris g

got some dope work in here!!


----------



## chris g

got some dope work in here!!


----------



## MARINATE

rollindeep408 said:


> What it do Eddie ? How's the Mali anything new on it ?


YES SIR FIBERGLASS WORK AND ENGRAVING


----------



## rollindeep408

MARINATE said:


> YES SIR FIBERGLASS WORK AND ENGRAVING


Aww shit same here I just sent out my 3rd batch of engraving got a few new things on deck  can't wait


----------



## rollindeep408

chris g said:


> got some dope work in here!!


Thanks Chris we all kinda slacking again it's almost summer so 1:1s jump ahead


----------



## rollindeep408

havent really done much been hella busy with other shit but here is what i was messing with








also wanna thank the homie doug for this :thumbsup:


----------



## rollindeep408

more stuff i been messing with curb side bomb
















thank you again ronnie


----------



## rollindeep408

and a build for a homie....


----------



## rollin yota28

Good looking tape work! Got a better pic with no shine of the top?


----------



## rollindeep408

rollin yota28 said:


> Good looking tape work! Got a better pic with no shine of the top?



Thanks it's all in pearls so hard to catch a good pic of it but I'll try


----------



## COAST2COAST

:thumbsup:lookin good!!


----------



## pancho1969

Builds are lookin good Evan them patterns are sick :thumbsup: .


----------



## rollindeep408

COAST2COAST said:


> :thumbsup:lookin good!!


Thanks coast


----------



## rollindeep408

pancho1969 said:


> Builds are lookin good Evan them patterns are sick :thumbsup: .


Thanks Pancho i try lol I need to get better with taping and diffrent layers


----------



## darkside customs

Nice work bro! That Blazer is gonna be bad as fawk!


----------



## rollindeep408

darkside customs said:


> Nice work bro! That Blazer is gonna be bad as fawk!



Thanks I chopped out front fender weLls tire touches hood now lol


----------



## rollin yota28

Yeah I wanna that blazer laid out, looks good on those rims!


----------



## darkside customs

:cheesy::wave:


----------



## rollindeep408

rollin yota28 said:


> Yeah I wanna that blazer laid out, looks good on those rims!


It will lay with tires touching hood lol gonna do a few body mods to it too


----------



## rollindeep408

darkside customs said:


> :cheesy::wave:


What up


----------



## lil watcha

What up! Evan you holding it down in here


----------



## rollindeep408

lil watcha said:


> What up! Evan you holding it down in here


Not really post up all those painted body's you hold out or are you too cool for school now too .......?


----------



## lil watcha

Dnt kno how to post pics from my phone and never on a computer


----------



## pancho1969

:wave: 

:biggrin:


----------



## COAST2COAST

:worship::worship:


----------



## rollin yota28

Hey dude, if you can get apps on your phone, install the photobucket app and when you upload pics, copy the img code and paste in here


lil watcha said:


> Dnt kno how to post pics from my phone and never on a computer


----------



## rollin yota28

Tape work is amazing by the way


pancho1969 said:


> :wave:
> 
> :biggrin:


----------



## lil watcha

Finally got clear on it


----------



## lil watcha

rollin yota28 said:


> Hey dude, if you can get apps on your phone, install the photobucket app and when you upload pics, copy the img code and paste in here


Koo thanks homie


----------



## rollindeep408

lil watcha said:


> Finally got clear on it


Bad as fuck


----------



## rollindeep408

And Pancho that truck is dope sick color combo


----------



## sinicle

rollindeep408 said:


> havent really done much been hella busy with other shit but here is what i was messing with
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also wanna thank the homie doug for this :thumbsup:



Tha accessories look right at home! 

DAMN, I already can't wait for next yrs NNLs!


----------



## rollindeep408

sinicle said:


> Tha accessories look right at home!
> 
> DAMN, I already can't wait for next yrs NNLs!



It's missing the Huegla bird bro


----------



## Tonioseven

lil watcha said:


> Finally got clear on it


----------



## lil watcha

Gonna finish this one up painted by rollindeep


----------



## jevries

Like!!



lil watcha said:


> Finally got clear on it


----------



## halfasskustoms

lil watcha said:


> Gonna finish this one up painted by rollindeep


Nice.


----------



## lil watcha

Dnt think I've posted this up another one of my projects 
59 Elco with molded bed and tail gate


----------



## darkside customs

Sick!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

lil watcha said:


> Dnt think I've posted this up another one of my projects
> 59 Elco with molded bed and tail gate


Nice style on that Elco,love the bed cover.


----------



## COAST2COAST

:thumbsup:looks sick!!! ........gonna look even better after paint:thumbsup:


----------



## Tonioseven

lil watcha said:


> Dnt think I've posted this up another one of my projects
> 59 Elco with molded bed and tail gate


----------



## rollindeep408

lil watcha said:


> Dnt think I've posted this up another one of my projects
> 59 Elco with molded bed and tail gate


You gonna drop this off with up tops


----------



## lil watcha

rollindeep408 said:


> You gonna drop this off with up tops


Yea you can pattern it out for me


----------



## PINK86REGAL

evryones stuff looking real good. i miss this shit sometimes!


----------



## halfasskustoms

lil watcha said:


> Dnt think I've posted this up another one of my projects
> 59 Elco with molded bed and tail gate


Dude those hub caps look soooooo goooood on that car.


----------



## Models IV Life

What Up Scrapers!!!!!!!!!!! Damn its been a minute since Ive been on LayitLow!!! I see the crew is still putting it down!! Bad Ass rides Homies!!


----------



## chris_thobe

halfasskustoms said:


> Dude those hub caps look soooooo goooood on that car.


X2!! Looks nice, I love how clean everything in the back looks being all molded.


----------



## rollindeep408

lil watcha said:


> Yea you can pattern it out for me


That's not a bad idea you should send it to Pancho let him get down on all that elco bro something old scoo


----------



## rollindeep408

PINK86REGAL said:


> evryones stuff looking real good. i miss this shit sometimes!


Sometimes ?....... Get your ass some table time jay you know you want to layitlow is missing your builds


----------



## rollindeep408

Models IV Life said:


> What Up Scrapers!!!!!!!!!!! Damn its been a minute since Ive been on LayitLow!!! I see the crew is still putting it down!! Bad Ass rides Homies!!


Holy shit  what's good homie how is your 1:1 going ?


----------



## hocknberry

lil watcha said:


> Dnt think I've posted this up another one of my projects
> 59 Elco with molded bed and tail gate


this is nice!! some lake pipes would look good for and old skool look?!


----------



## rollindeep408

i havent done shit in a while so ill post a few old pics and a few new ones


----------



## rollindeep408

just in case your unsure this is what im doing 








this is the stance i want on the k5








here is a body im doing for slammed :thumbsup::shh:


----------



## rollindeep408

not too much progress but shaved and brains blown out 
















just a tease of whats going on it 








anyone like flake


----------



## pancho1969

Builds are lookin good fellas I ain't built much either lately . Sup with that flake :cheesy:



rollindeep408 said:


> That's not a bad idea you should send it to Pancho let him get down on all that elco bro something old scoo


:yes: :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## CHEVYXXX

rollindeep408 said:


> the celebrity 408nutts builds


uffin:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

40 Ford truck is badass!


----------



## PINK86REGAL

took out a 62 and did some work to it...









simple clean guts..








undies....


----------



## halfasskustoms

Dude that's lookin good man.


----------



## rollindeep408

Jay them undies is Lookin wett homie


----------



## PINK86REGAL

thanx fellas and yea E i dunno that bitch came out wet. hopefully the body comes out the same today lol


----------



## Models IV Life

rollindeep408 said:


> Holy shit  what's good homie how is your 1:1 going ?


Im good man!! The 1:1 is on hold once again!! lol..waiting on the next painter to do the patterns, leaf & pinstriping. But I just started a new job so Im going to put a little pressure to get it done. Whats up with you guys? Builds look good!


----------



## rollindeep408

Models IV Life said:


> Im good man!! The 1:1 is on hold once again!! lol..waiting on the next painter to do the patterns, leaf & pinstriping. But I just started a new job so Im going to put a little pressure to get it done. Whats up with you guys? Builds look good!


That's good to hear man . I've been working on club 1:1 rides lately haven't done much lately with models but I always get back to them when I got time  hope you get that box back out again soon homie


----------



## MARINATE

:h5:


----------



## lil watcha

Still needs clear


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

thats one clean caddi homie :thumbsup:


----------



## lil watcha

my line up in Santa Maria at the west coast nationals


----------



## PINK86REGAL

nice watcha!


----------



## PINK86REGAL

a Duece i did....


----------



## PINK86REGAL

a 41 im doin....


----------



## pancho1969

Builds are lookin good jay :thumbsup: clean caddi watcha


----------



## pancho1969

Quick paint job :cheesy:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

pancho1969 said:


> Quick paint job :cheesy:


damn thats sick!!!


----------



## COAST2COAST

:thumbsup:always sick work up in this thread !!!!!!!!


----------



## rollindeep408

Wow bad ass work . It going down I don't have shit to post except 1:1 stuff lol


----------



## pancho1969

:wave: sup Evan post up the 1:1 :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

pancho1969 said:


> :wave: sup Evan post up the 1:1 :biggrin:


I will when it's all done ..... Speaking of that I got a job for you homeboy I'll text you tommorow gee


----------



## bigdogg323

:wave:


----------



## PINK86REGAL

41 Almost done.....


----------



## rollindeep408

Jay that is sick as fuck any outside pics want to see that color and the setup is bangin


----------



## Compton1964

Beautiful work!!!!!


----------



## COAST2COAST

Compton1964 said:


> Beautiful work!!!!!


x-2:thumbsup: good to c u puttin in work at the bench again homie


----------



## halfasskustoms

Nice.


----------



## PINK86REGAL

Thanx fellas!! Yeap back on the bench but got way to many started projects! Lol 

@ Evan once I'm fully done (should be today) I'll take better pics. I'm real happy how this one came out


----------



## PINK86REGAL

*"That Purp" *41 chevy FINALLY done.....


----------



## rollindeep408

Looking sick as fuck j man I'm getting a model itch to finish some projects lol


----------



## PINK86REGAL

REGAL IS PRETTY MUCH DONE..
























Stereo.. 








big block w/ highrise intake..








guts...


----------



## rollindeep408

That bitch is sick as fuck love the knock


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Sick ass builds homies!


----------



## PINK86REGAL

THANK U. E & PINA


----------



## CHEVYXXX

PINK86REGAL said:


> *"That Purp" *41 chevy FINALLY done.....


She's a BAD BITCH !


----------



## jevries

GREAT piece of work!



PINK86REGAL said:


> *"That Purp" *41 chevy FINALLY done.....


----------



## rollindeep408

:h5::x:


----------



## rollindeep408

rollindeep408 said:


> and a build for a homie....


made a lot of proress on this one pics when it driesuffin:


----------



## LUXMAN

Duece is hard!!


----------



## darkside customs

rollindeep408 said:


> made a lot of proress on this one pics when it driesuffin:


Hurry up fool! Not gettin any younger... :roflmao:


----------



## COAST2COAST

X-2....itll be a good thing when tablescrapers step back on the scene:thumbsup:


----------



## San Jo LowRidin 4 Life

rollindeep408 said:


> made a lot of proress on this one pics when it driesuffin:


looks hella sick bro looks excally dead on like Chingon real one much props keep up the good work


----------



## rollindeep408

finally got some work done dosent look like much but all thats left is final asembly all cleared now except dash and steering wheel


----------



## rollindeep408

LUXMAN said:


> Duece is hard!!


thankx bro ill post better finished pics 


darkside customs said:


> Hurry up fool! Not gettin any younger... :roflmao:


right been awhile since ive done shit but i did get my bench clean 



COAST2COAST said:


> X-2....itll be a good thing when tablescrapers step back on the scene:thumbsup:


im trying to get work done but summer takes all my free time on the real rides and side jobs lol im sure a few of us will be back during winter moths lol



San Jo LowRidin 4 Life said:


> looks hella sick bro looks excally dead on like Chingon real one much props keep up the good work


thanks g im building this for chingon i dont normally do it but since my girl chingon asked nice :naughty: its only taken several months longer then i wanted too but its all good he will get a nice replica in the end :uh::facepalm:


----------



## darkside customs

rollindeep408 said:


> finally got some work done dosent look like much but all thats left is final asembly all cleared now except dash and steering wheel



Ummmm....... 




















Can I have it??






Please??? 









:roflmao:


----------



## rollindeep408

Lol it's going to my GIRL Chingon hahaha he might get mad if I give it away.......


----------



## pancho1969

62 lookin good Evan :thumbsup:


----------



## rollindeep408

pancho1969 said:


> 62 lookin good Evan :thumbsup:


Thanks Pancho it was cool to get my hands on some plastic lol


----------



## Hydrohype

PINK86REGAL said:


> *"That Purp" *41 chevy FINALLY done.....



fffffnnnn Outstanding truck.. that regal is bad ass too.. 

and the 62 replica is out of sight..


----------



## rollindeep408

Thanks dro ill post some finished pics tommorow


----------



## rollindeep408

My orange 48 is in the new 2012 contest cArs  kinda cool its a big pic this time


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

rollindeep408 said:


> finally got some work done dosent look like much but all thats left is final asembly all cleared now except dash and steering wheel


62 lookin good homie!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## DEUCES76

congrats on ur 48 makin it into the scaleauto contest mag evan


----------



## rollindeep408

DEUCES76 said:


> congrats on ur 48 makin it into the scaleauto contest mag evan


Thanks Ronnie I would post a pic but I don't even have the magazine yet lol


----------



## rollindeep408

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> 62 lookin good homie!!!:thumbsup:


Thanks bro it's done now just need to take a few pics and post it


----------



## rollindeep408

some random and done pics 
















pics of sjduece getting stripped by the one and only angelo r.i.p homie :angel:


----------



## rollindeep408




----------



## rollindeep408

engine does not have alot of detail because the real car hasnt got there yet


----------



## rollindeep408

rollindeep408 said:


> some random and done pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pics of sjduece getting stripped by the one and only angelo r.i.p homie :angel:





rollindeep408 said:


>


:facepalm:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

rollindeep408 said:


> engine does not have alot of detail because the real car hasnt got there yet


bad ass ride!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## halfasskustoms

Dude that 62 is real clean man.


----------



## COAST2COAST

:thumbsup:CLEAN!!


----------



## darkside customs

Very nice bro!


----------



## rollindeep408

Thanks for the props everyone it's been awhile since I finish something lol . Next is Ronnie's USO lac ....... Thanks for being patient with me Ronnie you been waiting a long ass time after that is a 70 paint job


----------



## Tonioseven

rollindeep408 said:


>


----------



## rollindeep408

Lol thanks ton


----------



## bigdogg323

rollindeep408 said:


> engine does not have alot of detail because the real car hasnt got there yet


62 came out sweet evan :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Trikejustclownin

rollindeep408 said:


> engine does not have alot of detail because the real car hasnt got there yet


Did you paint this with spray can ?


----------



## DEUCES76

no worries brother


----------



## rollindeep408

Thank you frank  

Ronnie thanks man


----------



## rollindeep408

Trikejustclownin said:


> Did you paint this with spray can ?


It's airbrushed . color is off a Toyota called jasper green top is just silver and gold pearls


----------



## San Jo LowRidin 4 Life

rollindeep408 said:


> engine does not have alot of detail because the real car hasnt got there yet


dam bro good job good detail it even has the zap eq boad inside and everything just like Chingon real one much props dam just looking at this 62 model your making me wanna get back into building lowrider model cars agin I would like to learn how to lift them agin


----------



## rollindeep408

San Jo LowRidin 4 Life said:


> dam bro good job good detail it even has the zap eq boad inside and everything just like Chingon real one much props dam just looking at this 62 model your making me wanna get back into building lowrider model cars agin I would like to learn how to lift them agin


Nothing wrong with it homie I don't have time for it much except for winter but they still keep me interested and occupied when its too cold to work on my cars outside lol

Thanks for the props you missed the color bar on the right


----------



## San Jo LowRidin 4 Life

rollindeep408 said:


> Nothing wrong with it homie I don't have time for it much except for winter but they still keep me interested and occupied when its too cold to work on my cars outside lol
> 
> Thanks for the props you missed the color bar on the right


your welcome I notice the color bar after I wrote the message it looks tight your right bro nothing wrong with it I wouldnt mind gettin back into building lowrider models and building and working on them on my free time do you know any hobby shops around the san jose area were they still sale lowrider model accessories and hydraulic kits when I use to build I use to buy from hobbytown usa but they close them down, I been working on my ride too trying to get it back on the streets I wanna street hop it and try and get the street hopping scene going agin in san jose nose up the lowlows I need to get my frame rapped and car painted then ill be done for now


----------



## rollindeep408

Keep pushin man you'll get there


----------



## San Jo LowRidin 4 Life

Yea ill get there bro ganna take alil time im ganna keep pushing and work on it as much as possable even in the winnter ganna keep going


----------



## rollindeep408

62 gone went to my girl Chingon who seemed pretty happy with it .......


----------



## rollindeep408

Got some caddy updates soon also got a old glasshouse build back in my hands for some needed updates ill post pics soon


----------



## Tonioseven

Tease. Lol.


----------



## rollindeep408

Tonioseven said:


> Tease. Lol.


Hahaha I know huh ...... Trying to get back into swing of things been still re cooping since Vegas


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

rollindeep408 said:


> Got some caddy updates soon also got a old glasshouse build back in my hands for some needed updates ill post pics soon


:run::drama:


----------



## LGV-903

Awsome builds!


----------



## rollindeep408

TTT got some updates to post from 408nut soon along with some updates I've been to lazy to post lol


----------



## Tonioseven

Cool!! Post 'em!!


----------



## bigdogg323

rollindeep408 said:


> Got some caddy updates soon also got a old glasshouse build back in my hands for some needed updates ill post pics soon


Pics or it aint happening bro  :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs

Talk much? Where are the fuckin pics?? Lol


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

rollindeep408 said:


> TTT got some updates to post from 408nut soon along with some updates I've been to lazy to post lol


pics pics please :werd: lol


----------



## pancho1969

Hope to see some pics from the fellas soon 

A lil bit I been working on :biggrin:


----------



## pancho1969




----------



## rollindeep408

looking good pancho


----------



## rollindeep408

ok better late then never i guess this is all 408nutt 








































that is it for now since he too lazy to post shit


----------



## pancho1969

Thanks Evan  tell johnny quit being a tease!! Haha


----------



## darkside customs

Damn!!bout time he post some pics...


----------



## rollindeep408

pancho1969 said:


> Thanks Evan  tell johnny quit being a tease!! Haha


im just glad he is doing it still since we all fall off during summer :facepalm:lol oh well my 59 comes first then models


----------



## rollindeep408

ok i tried to find some old pics of this but i give up so here is the updated version i built for a homie 
































not much to really post but there it is went back to owner for second time


----------



## pancho1969

Haha that's true . Any pics of your 59?


----------



## rollindeep408

also the caddy ronnie probably feels like will never get done :facepalm:its all masked off now just have to dig out my airbrush from this garage


----------



## rollindeep408

opps forgot to post


----------



## rollindeep408

darkside customs said:


> Damn!!bout time he post some pics...


ya ya ya quit your whiney :tears::buttkick:


----------



## rollindeep408

now i posted off the page with all the pics


----------



## darkside customs

Pancho, that trokita looks killer!


----------



## COAST2COAST

Always sick work coming out of this thread:thumbsup:


----------



## rollindeep408

COAST2COAST said:


> Always sick work coming out of this thread:thumbsup:


Thanks man I hope to get this caddy buttoned up soon so I can get to other unfinished stuf 

It is refreshing Johnny always gets me motivated to build good to see him chop up plastic and paint


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

pancho1969 said:


> Hope to see some pics from the fellas soon
> 
> A lil bit I been working on :biggrin:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

rollindeep408 said:


> ok i tried to find some old pics of this but i give up so here is the updated version i built for a homie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not much to really post but there it is went back to owner for second time


clean!!!


----------



## rollindeep408

Thanks guys hope to get more progress posted soon


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Serious eye candy in here like always.


----------



## Tonioseven

Good shit up in here!!!


----------



## Lowmodelr

Cadi looks sick


----------



## rollindeep408

long over due first is tonio and mines build off wich im not gonna finish lol
























little heat under the hood twin turbo tuned port


----------



## rollindeep408

mural on trunk is coming off dont like the look 








also pancho and i are doing some east bay muscle builds i got my hands on a set of vogues thanks homie
























just something diffrent


----------



## rollindeep408

another builds thoughts hahaha
























wheels on vert and bus just mock up lol


----------



## sneekyg909

^^^Hope to see these done...:x:


----------



## COAST2COAST

sneekyg909 said:


> ^^^Hope to see these done...:x:


X2 ...nice projects u got goin:thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323

COAST2COAST said:


> X2 ...nice projects u got goin:thumbsup:


X3!! CAN I HAVE THOSE BUGS


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Nice projects bro... but will they get done ? Lmao.jk


----------



## rollindeep408

SlammdSonoma said:


> Nice projects bro... but will they get done ? Lmao.jk


Shit I can say the same about yours ! What have you finished lately hahaha


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

nice looking projects!!!:nicoderm:


----------



## Tonioseven

rollindeep408 said:


> long over due first is tonio and mines build off wich im not gonna finish lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> little heat under the hood twin turbo tuned port


I swear our Glashouses were separated at birth!!


----------



## rollindeep408

Tonioseven said:


> I swear our Glashouses were separated at birth!!


I'm telling you we have to finish these so they can show at Nnl this year


----------



## rollindeep408

Thanks everyone for the comments they really mean a lot .......!


----------



## darkside customs

rollindeep408 said:


> another builds thoughts hahaha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wheels on vert and bus just mock up lol


Holy crap!! Those are gonna be bad ass!
I gotta get my hands on a vert someday!


----------



## rollindeep408

Thanks James but I don't think I'm gonna build them till after Nnl I have older stuff I need to finish I just picked up that 56 oval and wanted to do the vdub trio but no time hahaha


----------



## halfasskustoms

Tonioseven said:


> I swear our Glashouses were separated at birth!!


I like it with the 14"s on it myself.


----------



## darkside customs

rollindeep408 said:


> Thanks James but I don't think I'm gonna build them till after Nnl I have older stuff I need to finish I just picked up that 56 oval and wanted to do the vdub trio but no time hahaha


Hell yea bro! I feel ya on the time restraint thing... Veedubs are my favorite... Got three Revell kits and a Tamiya along with a Bus...

Hope you do get some time to get some more done to them...


----------



## rollindeep408

darkside customs said:


> Hell yea bro! I feel ya on the time restraint thing... Veedubs are my favorite... Got three Revell kits and a Tamiya along with a Bus...
> 
> Hope you do get some time to get some more done to them...


Me too I got them all figured out and built in my head hahahaha


----------



## darkside customs

:roflmao:
That's me... In my head I got a lot of projects finished... Then reality hits and I'm like WTF!


----------



## PINK86REGAL

damn E nice stuff bro. love the raghouse


----------



## rollindeep408

PINK86REGAL said:


> damn E nice stuff bro. love the raghouse


Thanks jay trying to finish it up


----------



## sinicle

Looks sick so far! Can't wait to go to NNLs and spend the day at the bar again! Lmao!


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Clean projects up in here homies!


----------



## warsr67

rollindeep408 said:


> long over due first is tonio and mines build off wich im not gonna finish lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> little heat under the hood twin turbo tuned port





great work up here bro.


----------



## rollindeep408

warsr67 said:


> great work up here bro.


Thanks homie just trying to get back into the swing of things


----------



## a408nutforu

lets hope i remember my ps on this account.lol


----------



## rollindeep408

a408nutforu said:


> lets hope i remember my ps on this account.lol


Your stupid make it 1234 you'll forget anyway ........ Post some pics of that truck foo


----------



## rollindeep408

The celebrity is back no autographs please building in progress


----------



## COAST2COAST

Newbies:no:...:biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs

WTF! Everyone crawling out of the wood werk....


----------



## rollindeep408

COAST2COAST said:


> Newbies:no:...:biggrin:


Right ! Ogs know the deal


----------



## pancho1969

a408nutforu said:


> lets hope i remember my ps on this account.lol


Tattoo it on ur hand :-D haha


----------



## pancho1969

rollindeep408 said:


> The celebrity is back no autographs please building in progress


:h5:


----------



## MARINATE

TTT


----------



## sinicle

pancho1969 said:


> Tattoo it on ur hand :-D haha


Right next to the big "VL"! 

VATOS LOCOS POR VIDA!!!!

Lmao!


----------



## a408nutforu

lol f**k u.lol i gotta remember camera now.lol


----------



## darkside customs

Pics or it didn't happen.... :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

a408nutforu said:


> lol f**k u.lol i gotta remember camera now.lol


Post the pics of the fuckin truck lol


----------



## a408nutforu

damn fool i dont like the changes on here too confusing for us OG's....:nicoderm:


----------



## darkside customs

a408nutforu said:


> damn fool i dont like the changes on here too confusing for us OG's....:nicoderm:


:roflmao: Noobs!


----------



## rollindeep408

a408nutforu said:


> damn fool i dont like the changes on here too confusing for us OG's....:nicoderm:


?Why you cryin


----------



## a408nutforu

NO CRYING *****.:buttkick: lol


rollindeep408 said:


> Why you cryin


lol havent bn on here for a minute.had a psycho bitch for a lady.lol so forgot pw's lol


darkside customs said:


> :roflmao: Noobs!


----------



## rollindeep408

a408nutforu said:


> NO CRYING *****.:buttkick: lol
> lol havent bn on here for a minute.had a psycho bitch for a lady.lol so forgot pw's lol


Are you gonna post pics ???? Or you just boo shittin


----------



## a408nutforu

fool i forgot my camera again.lol


rollindeep408 said:


> Are you gonna post pics ???? Or you just boo shittin


----------



## rollindeep408

a408nutforu said:


> fool i forgot my camera again.lol


You just want me to post your pics lazy lol


----------



## a408nutforu

rollindeep408 said:


> You just want me to post your pics lazy lol


lol do it.i dont know where my sd card adapter at too.i got pics on my phone.let me try emailing to myself


----------



## a408nutforu

i got a couple pics for u cry baby :finger: lol


----------



## CE 707

pancho1969 said:


>


dam bro you get down


----------



## CE 707

rollindeep408 said:


> ok i tried to find some old pics of this but i give up so here is the updated version i built for a homie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not much to really post but there it is went back to owner for second time


iseen this in person bad as fuck bro


----------



## rollindeep408

CE 707 said:


> iseen this in person bad as fuck bro


Thanks trying to get ricc to paint the real one same color


----------



## rollindeep408

a408nutforu said:


> View attachment 586762
> View attachment 586763
> i got a couple pics for u cry baby :finger: lol
> View attachment 586764
> [/QUOTE
> 
> Bout fuckin time you stoped jacking off and posted something


----------



## CE 707

:thumbsup:


rollindeep408 said:


> and last are mine


----------



## CE 707

rollindeep408 said:


> Thanks trying to get ricc to paint the real one same color


that would look good i might need a little help on building one i know a little bit but i realy havent done any since 04 the 60 i did everything the cady i just did the rims to keep it clean


----------



## a408nutforu

CE 707 said:


> i seen this in person bad as fuck bro


he does sick work.but doesnt give himself enough credit for bustn out nice builds.he came along way from how he use to build.lol:facepalm:


----------



## CE 707

:thumbsup:


PINK86REGAL said:


> 1rst finished model in months...
> 
> *"Solid Gold"*


----------



## CE 707

a408nutforu said:


> he does sick work.but doesnt give himself enough credit for bustn out nice builds.he came along way from how he use to build.lol:facepalm:


lol yea he is a good builder my hats off to him an everyone eles in here


----------



## PINK86REGAL

Lac i just did...


----------



## COAST2COAST

a408nutforu said:


> View attachment 586762
> View attachment 586763
> View attachment 586764


:thumbsup:Sick ...damn..that 53 is lookin good already


----------



## COAST2COAST

PINK86REGAL said:


> Lac i just did...


Clean work homie:thumbsup:


----------



## rollindeep408

CE 707 said:


> that would look good i might need a little help on building one i know a little bit but i realy havent done any since 04 the 60 i did everything the cady i just did the rims to keep it clean


Looks good bro when I took a break and came back my builds had improved you should crack open a fresh kit and get started something simple to start and get you motivated


----------



## rollindeep408

a408nutforu said:


> he does sick work.but doesnt give himself enough credit for bustn out nice builds.he came along way from how he use to build.lol:facepalm:



Hahahaha fucker ! I wanna see your old shit but I don't think any of your old wooden kits are still around old man


----------



## rollindeep408

COAST2COAST said:


> :thumbsup:Sick ...damn..that 53 is lookin good already


Coast you should see the box art of that truck he is building lol he brought it back from drag car


----------



## a408nutforu

rollindeep408 said:


> Hahahaha fucker ! I wanna see your old shit but I don't think any of your old wooden kits are still around old man


hahahahahahaha..fuck u fool.:roflmao:we dont want to talk about them old skool builds of yours that was assembled with hot glue :wave: n u lookn like u tryin todo 1:1 interior on a 1:24 scale build.hno:


----------



## a408nutforu

PINK86REGAL said:


> Lac i just did...


another sick build:bowrofl:


----------



## bigdogg323

a408nutforu said:


> hahahahahahaha..fuck u fool.:roflmao:we dont want to talk about them old skool builds of yours that was assembled with hot glue :wave: n u lookn like u tryin todo 1:1 interior on a 1:24 scale build.hno:


Oh chit lmao......
:shocked: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rollindeep408

a408nutforu said:


> hahahahahahaha..fuck u fool.:roflmao:we dont want to talk about them old skool builds of yours that was assembled with hot glue :wave: n u lookn like u tryin todo 1:1 interior on a 1:24 scale build.hno:


I see you learned how to build better from all the old kits pile I have given to you ........ You've come along way from widdling wood and hand brush painted models ?


----------



## rollindeep408

PINK86REGAL said:


> Lac i just did...


What's next jay I know you said it's simple but this bitch is bad


----------



## bigdogg323

rollindeep408 said:


> I see you learned how to build better from all the old kits pile I have given to you ........ You've come along way from widdling wood and hand brush painted models ?


:shocked: chit lol.....


----------



## a408nutforu

rollindeep408 said:


> I see you learned how to build better from all the old kits pile I have given to you ........ You've come along way from widdling wood and hand brush painted models 


lol what u talkn bout that shit was hand chiseled kits from rock:thumbsup: lol


----------



## PINK86REGAL

COAST2COAST said:


> Clean work homie:thumbsup:


thanx coast


a408nutforu said:


> another sick build:bowrofl:


thank you homie. i still one day wanna send u something to crazy striping on.


rollindeep408 said:


> What's next jay I know you said it's simple but this bitch is bad


thanx E. simple like nothing to the paint. i think i forgot how to do some patterns lol
im working on a chevy 1500 on big wires ive wanted to build. old school style either str8 kandy brandy or cobalt. i got a few lows i wanna do but got shit to chrome that i havent sent out


----------



## a408nutforu

PINK86REGAL said:


> thanx coast
> 
> thank you homie. i still one day wanna send u something to crazy striping on.
> 
> thanx E. simple like nothing to the paint. i think i forgot how to do some patterns lol
> im working on a chevy 1500 on big wires ive wanted to build. old school style either str8 kandy brandy or cobalt. i got a few lows i wanna do but got shit to chrome that i havent sent out


:thumbsupk im ready when u are bro


----------



## rollindeep408

a408nutforu said:


> lol what u talkn bout that shit was hand chiseled kits from rock:thumbsup: lol


Your right your builds do kinda look like hand painted rocks .....


----------



## CE 707

rollindeep408 said:


> Looks good bro when I took a break and came back my builds had improved you should crack open a fresh kit and get started something simple to start and get you motivated


thanks bro i think ima gonna start an the next one will be a 62 its been a good 8-9 years since i even messed with one so i hope i can do it nice


----------



## a408nutforu

CE 707 said:


> thanks bro i think ima gonna start an the next one will be a 62 its been a good 8-9 years since i even messed with one so i hope i can do it nice


good to hear ur back in the game.cant wait to see what u gonna bust out.take ur time n dont rush it.maybe we can see it at the NNL west show.:thumbsup: dont forget its better to order online u should be able to find all u need on the model section front page.:biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

CE 707 said:


> thanks bro i think ima gonna start an the next one will be a 62 its been a good 8-9 years since i even messed with one so i hope i can do it nice


Also you can hit us up E we will help you out if you need tips or whatever


----------



## pancho1969




----------



## rollindeep408

Fuckin Pancho that riv is sexy man I love it


----------



## Tonioseven

X-2. :yes: I need to get that G-house finished and sent ou tto you Evan. Gonna foil and clear it tomorrow. Phone is still off :facepalm:


----------



## Guest

pancho1969 said:


> Hope to see some pics from the fellas soon
> 
> A lil bit I been working on :biggrin:


poncho1969 that 1950 is killer I have always loved the 1:1 paint job never thought of doing it in scale any updates on the paint?


----------



## CE 707

a408nutforu said:


> good to hear ur back in the game.cant wait to see what u gonna bust out.take ur time n dont rush it.maybe we can see it at the NNL west show.:thumbsup: dont forget its better to order online u should be able to find all u need on the model section front page.:biggrin:


thanks bro im going to have fun with this one whats the NNL show an wheres it at i never did the model shows but ive built over 12 models all for fun an would put them on display in my room lol


----------



## CE 707

rollindeep408 said:


> Also you can hit us up E we will help you out if you need tips or whatever


thanks alot bro i will for sure hit you guys up im looking forward to getting back into these models


----------



## CE 707

:thumbsup:


pancho1969 said:


> View attachment 587426
> View attachment 587427


----------



## CE 707

PINK86REGAL said:


> Lac i just did...


:thumbsup:


----------



## rollindeep408

Tonioseven said:


> X-2. :yes: I need to get that G-house finished and sent ou tto you Evan. Gonna foil and clear it tomorrow. Phone is still off :facepalm:


I figured that cause I Tryed to test text you earlier but no dice yes it getting close show will be here before you know it


----------



## rollindeep408

CE 707 said:


> thanks bro im going to have fun with this one whats the NNL show an wheres it at i never did the model shows but ive built over 12 models all for fun an would put them on display in my room lol


There is a topic posted in here ill be sure to keep it updated


----------



## rollindeep408

CE 707 said:


> thanks alot bro i will for sure hit you guys up im looking forward to getting back into these models


Cool that's what it all about not to difrent from the real rides bro just cheaper hahaha


----------



## CE 707

rollindeep408 said:


> Cool that's what it all about not to difrent from the real rides bro just cheaper hahaha


 you aint lieing lol


----------



## pancho1969




----------



## pancho1969




----------



## pancho1969




----------



## pancho1969

Thanks for the comps fellas  I've been fighting with these pics trying to load them :banghead:


----------



## CE 707

pancho1969 said:


>


those are badf ass bro


----------



## a408nutforu

pancho1969 said:


>


luvin the rivi Panchito.....u know how i luv pink paint jobs.lol :h5:


----------



## rollindeep408

pancho1969 said:


> Thanks for the comps fellas  I've been fighting with these pics trying to load them :banghead:


Photo bucket is a bitch now lol


----------



## a408nutforu

pancho1969 said:


>


:bowrofl:


----------



## rollindeep408

a408nutforu said:


> luvin the rivi Panchito.....u know how i luv pink paint jobs.lol :h5:


Truth!! Ere thang pink


----------



## COAST2COAST

:thumbsup:Nice rides panch!!!


----------



## a408nutforu

pancho1969 said:


>


is there a trick to putn those 59 windshields.lol i built 2 before n couldnt do for shit.:dunno:


----------



## rollindeep408

a408nutforu said:


> is there a trick to putn those 59 windshields.lol i built 2 before n couldnt do for shit.:dunno:


Nope your the only trick ....... You should go back to building rocks hahaha


----------



## a408nutforu

rollindeep408 said:


> Nope your the only trick ....... You should go back to building rocks hahaha


wheres ur 59 to show n not a diecast build too:finger:


----------



## rollindeep408

a408nutforu said:


> wheres ur 59 to show n not a diecast build too:finger:




You mad bruh? Post your shit ! Do I need to build one to show you how it's done


----------



## rollindeep408

Also why you hating on diecast Pancho did one too I don't see you hating on him ....... Lol


----------



## a408nutforu

rollindeep408 said:


> Also why you hating on diecast Pancho did one too I don't see you hating on him ....... Lol


lol why u putn pancho out there.dirty vato:yessad: lol u dont want to b the only person building diecast.lol:shh:







rollindeep408 said:


> You mad bruh? Post your shit ! Do I need to build one to show you how it's done


nope.not mad .show us how its done then:drama:


----------



## rollindeep408

a408nutforu said:


> lol why u putn pancho out there.dirty vato:yessad: lol u dont want to b the only person building diecast.lol:shh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nope.not mad .show us how its done then:drama:


Just saying bruh ....... Since you full of hate ! If you spent more time building then in here jaw jackin you might finish a build or two ....


----------



## a408nutforu

rollindeep408 said:


> Just saying bruh ....... Since you full of hate ! If you spent more time building then in here jaw jackin you might finish a build or two ....


u must got as much spare time as me fool if u in here as much but more fool.lol u whoring on everyones post lmfao:rofl:


----------



## rollindeep408

a408nutforu said:


> u must got as much spare time as me fool if u in here as much but more fool.lol u whoring on everyones post lmfao:rofl:


Bish I'm building at my desk checking in on my iphone .....whiles you on your fuckin fisher price speak and spell lap top trying to troll for new ideas fo your builds


----------



## COAST2COAST

:drama:


----------



## pancho1969

X2 ^^^ :drama: :drama: :cheesy:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Lmao....speak n spell wow.


----------



## pancho1969

a408nutforu said:


> luvin the rivi Panchito.....u know how i luv pink paint jobs.lol :h5:


:h5:


----------



## a408nutforu

see my girl got her panties in a bunch:yessad:


----------



## rollindeep408

Hahaha go play on your speak and spell homie this grown folks stuff in here


----------



## a408nutforu




----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

pancho1969 said:


>


hella clean!!!


----------



## a408nutforu

ok heres my other shit im workin on.too many projects....


----------



## CE 707

i just picked up something new ill post pics in a bit


----------



## a408nutforu

did a lil striping today on my stepside....damn im a lil rusty.hno:


----------



## CE 707

pick this stuff up today


----------



## CE 707

did a lilttle bit to the chrome stuff


----------



## a408nutforu

CE 707 said:


> pick this stuff up today


sick.thats my fave year of impalas.i was jus telling Ronnie that earlier today:yes:


----------



## COAST2COAST

a408nutforu said:


> View attachment 588135
> View attachment 588136
> View attachment 588137
> did a lil striping today on my stepside....damn im a lil rusty.hno:


:thumbsup:Lil rusty homie...should let me send u somethin to practice on :biggrin:
Lookin good:thumbsup:


----------



## a408nutforu

COAST2COAST said:


> :thumbsup:Lil rusty homie...should let me send u somethin to practice on :biggrin:
> Lookin good:thumbsup:


....i tried something a lil different cuz the lines blead a lil thru the tape.so i fixed it with some nail art strips.it gives it a leafing look.should look dope when cleared :thumbsup:


----------



## CE 707

a408nutforu said:


> sick.thats my fave year of impalas.i was jus telling Ronnie that earlier today:yes:


its mine to this one is going to be something simple ima order a 62 from the homie in the next day or 2


----------



## CE 707

anybody know were i can get a chrome parts kit for a 67


----------



## a408nutforu

CE 707 said:


> anybody know were i can get a chrome parts kit for a 67


u gotta send out n get done bro...i think all that info is on the front model page.u gotta look:thumbsup:http://www.chrometechusa.com/


----------



## CE 707

a408nutforu said:


> u gotta send out n get done bro...i think all that info is on the front model page.u gotta look:thumbsup:http://www.chrometechusa.com/


good looking out bro


----------



## rollindeep408

a408nutforu said:


> View attachment 588135
> View attachment 588136
> View attachment 588137
> did a lil striping today on my stepside....damn im a lil rusty.hno:


Fuckin love it looks good . Lays nice too


----------



## rollindeep408

CE 707 said:


> pick this stuff up today


Nice e keep it up keep us updated homie


----------



## COAST2COAST

Happy new years fellas:thumbsup:..keep up the great work


----------



## rollindeep408

Happy new year we off to a good start Nnl coming fast


----------



## pancho1969

a408nutforu said:


> View attachment 588135
> View attachment 588136
> View attachment 588137
> did a lil striping today on my stepside....damn im a lil rusty.hno:


 :h5:


----------



## pancho1969

Happy new year fellas!!


----------



## pancho1969

Been workin on this cadi :cheesy:


----------



## COAST2COAST

:thumbsup:


----------



## CE 707

rollindeep408 said:


> Nice e keep it up keep us updated homie


 i will bro


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

pancho1969 said:


> Been workin on this cadi :cheesy:


damn you got that cadi working good!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## CE 707




----------



## rollindeep408

pancho1969 said:


> Been workin on this cadi :cheesy:


That's how they should look and work Pancho proper !


----------



## rollindeep408

CE 707 said:


>


Is this going yellow ?


----------



## pancho1969

Thanks fellas


----------



## a408nutforu

pancho1969 said:


> Been workin on this cadi :cheesy:


no bueno no bueno.:rofl: ur gonna get hooked on hoppers now.lolhno:


----------



## CE 707

rollindeep408 said:


> Is this going yellow ?


yea i started doing a couple things last night


----------



## CE 707

:thumbsup:


pancho1969 said:


> Been workin on this cadi :cheesy:


----------



## rollindeep408

CE 707 said:


> yea i started doing a couple things last night


Clean start gee


----------



## rollindeep408

a408nutforu said:


> no bueno no bueno.:rofl: ur gonna get hooked on hoppers now.lolhno:


Right ....... That's why I don't want to do em


----------



## PINK86REGAL

lookin good in here!!


----------



## Christopher J

That chassis is clean, nice work.


----------



## pancho1969

a408nutforu said:


> no bueno no bueno.:rofl: ur gonna get hooked on hoppers now.lolhno:


Lol :h5:


----------



## pancho1969

CE 707 said:


> yea i started doing a couple things last night


Clean!


----------



## pancho1969

Gonna try to get these done for the nnl :biggrin:


----------



## COAST2COAST

That truck is gonna b a showstopper...great work..as always


----------



## rollindeep408

Is that your east bay muscle Pancho nice start bro


----------



## CE 707

Christopher J said:


> That chassis is clean, nice work.


thanks bro


----------



## CE 707

rollindeep408 said:


> Clean start gee


thanks bro


----------



## CE 707

pancho1969 said:


> Clean!


thank you not half as clean as your guys builds but hope get there one of these days


----------



## CE 707

pancho1969 said:


> Gonna try to get these done for the nnl :biggrin:


 cant wait to see thses done


----------



## CE 707

anyone got an axel they want to sell thats hollowed in the middle to run the metal rod inside to mount the wheels ima lookin a see if i got one but not sure if i do


----------



## Deecee

INCREDIBLE pattern work on that truck, some skill there, would love to see that baby finished.:thumbsup:


----------



## Tonioseven

Everything up in here is CLEAN!!! I love it!!


----------



## PINK86REGAL

Vert Regal im doin.....








sanded,primered again and now ready for paint...


----------



## PINK86REGAL

based the vert 60 for the patterns.....








suspension i did for it....









guess im back....lol


----------



## rollindeep408

I loves progress in this topic ......... It's been a min that's for sure I have some shit to post too later


----------



## COAST2COAST

Damn homie ....u r back!!! That regal is hard!!


----------



## pancho1969

Lookin good jay!!

Thanks for The comps fellas I'm trying to get the truck done just keep losing untreated in it :-/



rollindeep408 said:


> Is that your east bay muscle Pancho nice start bro


:yes: :cheesy:


----------



## Lowridingmike

OMG is that 60 silver? Looks like you came to my house and jacked my 60 verbatim except the interior and rims! Mine is a vert, cut open and has cruiser skirts as well but its silver/charcoal. Hella nice build guys! Love that vert regal that uptop is whats up!


----------



## a408nutforu

rollindeep408 said:


> I loves progress in this topic ......... It's been a min that's for sure I have some shit to post too later


pics or it aint happening


----------



## a408nutforu

PINK86REGAL said:


> Vert Regal im doin.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sanded,primered again and now ready for paint...


sick :thumbsup:


----------



## mrsdirtyred

how did you get a cutlass I want one


----------



## rollindeep408

mrsdirtyred said:


> how did you get a cutlass I want one


That's a regal FYI ..........


----------



## a408nutforu

wheres them pics


----------



## PINK86REGAL

thanx for the comments homies! i got pics of a 71 m doin but photobucket doesnt alow me to do shit since yesturday


----------



## MARINATE

What up Evan and jayson? 
Can I get my red 67 shipped? Or something! LOL


----------



## rollindeep408

MARINATE said:


> What up Evan and jayson?
> Can I get my red 67 shipped? Or something! LOL


I know right I still gotta send your Malibu back


----------



## a408nutforu

rollindeep408 said:


> I know right I still gotta send your Malibu back


hope u havent had it as long as Santos' limo.:rofl: i had it 2 years now.lol


----------



## rollindeep408

a408nutforu said:


> hope u havent had it as long as Santos' limo.:rofl: i had it 2 years now.lol


I've had Ronnie's lac for about a year smh ....... At least I let people know from the get go its gonna be awhile but I get it done . As far as Eddie Mali the body is resin warped to shit I soaked it in Hott ass water and got it more straight but for some reason it just went back to a warped shape a few days later ..... So I give up lol I nned to send it back it already traveled to Vegas and back with me but lowrider would not let me carry it into show


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

PINK86REGAL said:


> Vert Regal im doin.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sanded,primered again and now ready for paint...





PINK86REGAL said:


> based the vert 60 for the patterns.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> suspension i did for it....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guess im back....lol


looking good!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## PINK86REGAL

MARINATE said:


> What up Evan and jayson?
> Can I get my red 67 shipped? Or something! LOL


i know G. 



OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> looking good!!!:thumbsup:


thank you


----------



## PINK86REGAL

got some color on the regal...


----------



## a408nutforu

hno:thats gonna b sick


PINK86REGAL said:


> got some color on the regal...


----------



## rollindeep408

PINK86REGAL said:


> got some color on the regal...


Sick work jay nice work on the area where top goes looks legit


----------



## DEUCES76

had my caddy for 2 years


----------



## darkside customs

rollindeep408 said:


> Sick work jay nice work on the area where top goes looks legit


X2


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Projects looking clean homie


----------



## MARINATE

I will take that regal


----------



## a408nutforu

got sum bmf done lastnite on a couple bodies.gotta take pics of my chevelle still


----------



## CE 707

DEUCES76 said:


> had my caddy for 2 years


 hey bro get at me when you can bro


----------



## CE 707

heres a little progress with mine


----------



## COAST2COAST

Truck is lookin good homieuffin:


----------



## rollindeep408

CE 707 said:


> heres a little progress with mine


Looks clean e


----------



## PINK86REGAL

MARINATE said:


> I will take that regal


i will send u something else. the regal im keeping. you'll sell it anyways. just a phone call or text away no need to blast off


----------



## rollindeep408

east bay muscle updates

























so i wasnt feeling big ass hole in hood 408nut talked me into fixing


----------



## rollindeep408

took piece from sunroof to fix hole


----------



## rollindeep408

quick mock up








cut sunroof bigger to fit glass top








making standard offset daytons for right look








not much done since these been jumping around


----------



## rollindeep408

back on redrum
















something i wanted to do for awhile now just lazy lol


----------



## rollindeep408

lil more work primer to see where its at
































final stance now everything else left lol


----------



## CE 707

thanks bro


----------



## CE 707

rollindeep408 said:


> lil more work primer to see where its at
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> final stance now everything else left lol


 thats looking tight bro


----------



## CE 707

rollindeep408 said:


> quick mock up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cut sunroof bigger to fit glass top
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> making standard offset daytons for right look
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not much done since these been jumping around


:thumbsup:


----------



## a408nutforu

bout time u post.lol:thumbsup: damn bro u in same boat like me.lol shit are we even gonna b finish by then.?:facepalm:


----------



## rollindeep408

a408nutforu said:


> bout time u post.lol:thumbsup: damn bro u in same boat like me.lol shit are we even gonna b finish by then.?:facepalm:


Right I need to paint badly but I have to get past my 59 and frame and shit to get to my airbrush I'm working at it but then that takes build time away


----------



## pancho1969

Lookin good fellas glad to see the builds goin again!! :h5:


----------



## a408nutforu

damn bro now i see why u want me to paint at ur pad.to move shit around .lol


rollindeep408 said:


> Right I need to paint badly but I have to get past my 59 and frame and shit to get to my airbrush I'm working at it but then that takes build time away







pancho1969 said:


> Lookin good fellas glad to see the builds goin again!! :h5:


finally huh


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

rollindeep408 said:


> lil more work primer to see where its at
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> final stance now everything else left lol


nice work! looking good


----------



## COAST2COAST

always some nice work goin on in this thread


----------



## rollindeep408

a408nutforu said:


> damn bro now i see why u want me to paint at ur pad.to move shit around .lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> finally huh


Lol right ill have you clean while I airbrush my shit ...... Then you can use it after you clean up hahahahaa


----------



## rollindeep408

pancho1969 said:


> Lookin good fellas glad to see the builds goin again!! :h5:


Agreed


----------



## rollindeep408

COAST2COAST said:


> always some nice work goin on in this thread


Likewise homie


----------



## pancho1969

Got some color on the chevelle went with brandy wine :cheesy:


----------



## VICTOR0509

rollindeep408 said:


> lil more work primer to see where its at
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> final stance now everything else left lol


 damn that top looks real good


----------



## rollindeep408

pancho1969 said:


> Got some color on the chevelle went with brandy wine :cheesy:


Shit I need to get my candy so I can paint the cougar lol


----------



## rollindeep408

VICTOR0509 said:


> damn that top looks real good


Thanks man


----------



## VICTOR0509

keep it up man


----------



## Tonioseven

It's great to see this thread poppin' fresh shit again!!:thumbsup:


----------



## CE 707

just messing around


----------



## rollindeep408

CE 707 said:


> just messing around


Man that don't look like you messing around homie look serious to me


----------



## rollindeep408

Tonioseven said:


> It's great to see this thread poppin' fresh shit again!!:thumbsup:


Ya it is still ain't the same as back in the day but its coo to see something at all in here haha


----------



## COAST2COAST

Man.....this is lookin good homie!!


----------



## a408nutforu

CE 707 said:


> just messing around


o wow.....sick.:nicoderm: lookin pretty tight bro:thumbsup:


----------



## pancho1969

X2 ^^^ :wow:


----------



## a408nutforu

pancho1969 said:


> X2 ^^^ :wow:


what up panch.ur chevelle lookin sick bro.this show is comin too fast now.lol i got something new n different comin out.hopefully it will start a new model fest i will post pics when almost done.:thumbsup:


----------



## CE 707

thanks everyone it means alot its not done yet just wanted to show some progress i was going to do decals but just desided to try doing my own thing


----------



## a408nutforu

CE 707 said:


> thanks everyone it means alot its not done yet just wanted to show some progress i was going to do decals but just desided to try doing my own thing


:thumbsup: good.im not a decal fan.only if murals its gonna look way tighter if painted


----------



## COAST2COAST

a408nutforu said:


> what up panch.ur chevelle lookin sick bro.this show is comin too fast now.lol i got something new n different comin out.hopefully it will start a *new model fest* i will post pics when almost done.:thumbsup:


:wow::drama:


----------



## rollindeep408

Looks good in tape already


----------



## rollindeep408

a408nutforu said:


> what up panch.ur chevelle lookin sick bro.this show is comin too fast now.lol i got something new n different comin out.hopefully it will start a new model fest i will post pics when almost done.:thumbsup:



The celebrity has spoken ........ Hahaha


----------



## a408nutforu

:finger:


rollindeep408 said:


> Lol right ill have you clean while I airbrush my shit ...... Then you can use it after you clean up hahahahaa








rollindeep408 said:


> The celebrity has spoken ........ Hahaha


:finger:lol


----------



## pancho1969

a408nutforu said:


> what up panch.ur chevelle lookin sick bro.this show is comin too fast now.lol i got something new n different comin out.hopefully it will start a new model fest i will post pics when almost done.:thumbsup:


Suup Yea its gettin close gonna try to at least get the bodies and interiors done. Can't wait to see what u comin out with :cheesy:



CE 707 said:


> thanks everyone it means alot its not done yet just wanted to show some progress i was going to do decals but just desided to try doing my own thing


:h5:



rollindeep408 said:


> The celebrity has spoken ........ Hahaha


Lol


----------



## rollindeep408

a408nutforu said:


> :finger:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :finger:lol


Lmao


----------



## a408nutforu

pancho1969 said:


> Suup Yea its gettin close gonna try to at least get the bodies and interiors done. Can't wait to see what u comin out with :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> :h5:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol


lol.u know me,im like u n Evan always doin something different from everyone else..i get tired of seeing the same thing.sometimes u gotta switch it up sometime.:wave:


----------



## rollindeep408

a408nutforu said:


> lol.u know me,im like u n Evan always doin something different from everyone else..i get tired of seeing the same thing.sometimes u gotta switch it up sometime.:wave:


That's what's up !


----------



## pancho1969

a408nutforu said:


> lol.u know me,im like u n Evan always doin something different from everyone else..i get tired of seeing the same thing.sometimes u gotta switch it up sometime.:wave:


:yes:


----------



## OLDTOWN

CE 707 said:


> just messing around


:thumbsup:


----------



## pancho1969

:wow:


----------



## a408nutforu

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/30-model-cars/180004-408nut-projects.html



http://www.layitlow.com/forums/30-model-cars/37423-jus-few-my-models-check-out.html





http://www.layitlow.com/forums/30-model-cars/60404-a408nut-s-lost-memories.html


my old skool shit:facepalm:


----------



## rollindeep408

You board homie ? Work on your truck lol


----------



## BigMoneyTexas

CE707 LOOKIN DAME GOOD BRO


----------



## a408nutforu

rollindeep408 said:


> You board homie ? Work on your truck lol


:rofl: i was,lol


----------



## rollindeep408

a408nutforu said:


> :rofl: i was,lol


I know ...... I haven't done shit in 3 days  this cold is buming me out


----------



## a408nutforu

rollindeep408 said:


> I know ...... I haven't done shit in 3 days  this cold is buming me out


i was feeln sick yesturday myself.now im tired as hell.i had to take my daughter to school for drivers ed at 6:30am plus i tatted earlier.:420:


----------



## Dre1only

CE 707 said:


> just messing around


jus mess'n around huh :thumbsup:


----------



## rollindeep408

a408nutforu said:


> i was feeln sick yesturday myself.now im tired as hell.i had to take my daughter to school for drivers ed at 6:30am plus i tatted earlier.:420:


I'll get some work done tonight I need to get back on the cougar


----------



## PINK86REGAL

Cleared the 71...








Got some tires on the forgiatos


----------



## rollindeep408

PINK86REGAL said:


> Cleared the 71...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got some tires on the forgiatos


I don't really car for this style ride ........ But on the reals I would drive the shit out of anyone of the ones you have built lol


----------



## PINK86REGAL

thanx. I love lowriders. but being born and raised in miami (big rim infested) i like SOME of them and I dont like many 70's caprice as lowriders lol


----------



## Tonioseven

rollindeep408 said:


> I'll get some work done tonight _*I need to get back on the cougar*_












:rofl: Sorry bro, couldn't help it.


----------



## rollindeep408

Tonioseven said:


> :rofl: Sorry bro, couldn't help it.


The one on the left dont let the looks fool you she a bitch


----------



## Tonioseven

:werd::thumbsup:


----------



## a408nutforu

Tonioseven said:


> :rofl: Sorry bro, couldn't help it.


the" pocket full of sunshine" type:roflmao:


----------



## rollindeep408

a408nutforu said:


> the" pocket full of sunshine" type:roflmao:


Your right bro but it sure is better then your " hand full of pocket pull " just saying !


----------



## a408nutforu

rollindeep408 said:


> Your right bro but it sure is better then your " hand full of pocket pull " just saying !


guilty as charged:fool2:


----------



## rollindeep408

a408nutforu said:


> guilty as charged:fool2:


Did you go Mimi's foo answer your texts lol


----------



## pancho1969

Quick paint job should get it done today :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

:shocked: Chit looks sweet pancho :thumbsup:


----------



## COAST2COAST

I dont like it....











Joking:worship::worship:king of the airbrush:thumbsup:!!


----------



## rollindeep408

pancho1969 said:


> Quick paint job should get it done today :biggrin:


Killin it all day everyday


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

pancho1969 said:


> Quick paint job should get it done today :biggrin:


bad ass!!!


----------



## pancho1969

Thanks fellas :cheesy:


----------



## Backhand

CE 707 said:


> just messing around


That is badass sir :thumbsup:


----------



## rollindeep408

E where is the updates homie


----------



## sneekyg909

pancho1969 said:


> Quick paint job should get it done today :biggrin:


Thats tight pancho...:thumbsup:
What airbrush do you use?


----------



## josh 78

sick stuff in here :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## darkside customs

Bad ass work Pancho!


----------



## pancho1969

sneekyg909 said:


> Thats tight pancho...:thumbsup:
> What airbrush do you use?


Thanks fellas i use the harbor freight air brush


----------



## MrHernandez

I got a iwata eclipse hp bcs dual action airbrush and iwata smartjet compressor. Looking for $225 or trade for 78 el camino parts


----------



## CE 707

pancho1969 said:


> Quick paint job should get it done today :biggrin:


thats tight bro i wish i could could get down on the paint like that bro


----------



## CE 707

rollindeep408 said:


> E where is the updates homie


 i will post some more stuff tomorrow bro ive been trying to figureout how im going to go over it ive been wanting to try the tape shade affect but dont want to mess it up so im going to do a lil pratice tomorrow


----------



## a408nutforu

:thumbsup:


CE 707 said:


> i will post some more stuff tomorrow bro ive been trying to figureout how im going to go over it ive been wanting to try the tape shade affect but dont want to mess it up so im going to do a lil pratice tomorrow


----------



## rollindeep408

a408nutforu said:


> :thumbsup:


X2


----------



## CE 707

it didnt come out the way i wanted but im happy with it my first time doing patterns on a model the shitty part as now i had to change the color on everything eles i planned on doing a mist of flake but some areas were a little off so i said fuck it an sprayed it


----------



## CE 707

just needs clears i might put a little gold leafing in it not sure though


----------



## rollindeep408

CE 707 said:


> it didnt come out the way i wanted but im happy with it my first time doing patterns on a model the shitty part as now i had to change the color on everything eles i planned on doing a mist of flake but some areas were a little off so i said fuck it an sprayed it


Shit homie tape off some more patterns it'll be coo. Looks good so far


----------



## pancho1969

Looks good to me !! 



CE 707 said:


> it didnt come out the way i wanted but im happy with it my first time doing patterns on a model the shitty part as now i had to change the color on everything eles i planned on doing a mist of flake but some areas were a little off so i said fuck it an sprayed it


----------



## pina's LRM replica

pancho1969 said:


> Looks good to me !!


X2 homie


----------



## a408nutforu

CE 707 said:


> it didnt come out the way i wanted but im happy with it my first time doing patterns on a model the shitty part as now i had to change the color on everything eles i planned on doing a mist of flake but some areas were a little off so i said fuck it an sprayed it


looks good for ur 1st time bro....everytime u do a build it gets better n better:thumbsup:


----------



## CE 707

thanks everyone i desided to add some gold to give it that gold leaf look


----------



## DEUCES76

lookin good bro


----------



## a408nutforu

CE 707 said:


> thanks everyone i desided to add some gold to give it that gold leaf look


:h5:


----------



## rollindeep408

Nice e that set it off


----------



## PINK86REGAL




----------



## rollindeep408

PINK86REGAL said:


>


Bad ass


----------



## pancho1969

Builds lookin good fellas!! :h5:


----------



## bigdogg323

PINK86REGAL said:


>


:shocked: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323

pancho1969 said:


> Builds lookin good fellas!! :h5:


X2!!


----------



## dig_derange

hell yeah x3. good looking projects


----------



## BigMoneyTexas

YALL BOYZ LOOKIN GOOD UP IN HERE :thumbsup:


----------



## a408nutforu

YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE:nicoderm:


----------



## CE 707

PINK86REGAL said:


>


Thats looking tight bro


----------



## PINK86REGAL

CE 707 said:


> Thats looking tight bro


thanx bro so is yours


----------



## curbside

pancho1969 said:


> Quick paint job should get it done today :biggrin:


Fantastic...!! :worship:


----------



## bigdogg323

:wave:


----------



## CE 707

PINK86REGAL said:


> thanx bro so is yours


thank you bro


----------



## pancho1969

Almost done with this :-D


----------



## pancho1969

Got this paint done too :biggrin:


----------



## josh 78

pancho1969 said:


> Almost done with this :-D


Nice i like it :thumbsup:


----------



## josh 78

pancho1969 said:


> Got this paint done too :biggrin:


Nice paint on that 62 brouffin:


----------



## a408nutforu

Panchito!!!!!! :worship:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

pancho1969 said:


> Almost done with this :-D





pancho1969 said:


> Got this paint done too :biggrin:


:wow: ay wey!!! damn!!!:worship:


----------



## darkside customs

Damn! Get down James Brown!


----------



## CE 707

pancho1969 said:


> Got this paint done too :biggrin:


:thumbsup:


----------



## rollindeep408

Wow such bad ass work . Everybody posting nice stuff . 

E can we get some mock up picks you hold out


----------



## CE 707

rollindeep408 said:


> Wow such bad ass work . Everybody posting nice stuff .
> 
> E can we get some mock up picks you hold out


i havent done much this week been sick an dealing with sick aint fun lol but ill post some stuff


----------



## rollindeep408

CE 707 said:


> i havent done much this week been sick an dealing with sick aint fun lol but ill post some stuff


It's cool man I'm just fuckin with ya and I'm still getting over being sick so I hear ya


----------



## a408nutforu

rollindeep408 said:


> It's cool man I'm just fuckin with ya and I'm still getting over being sick so I hear ya


sick in the head:rofl:


----------



## crooks

Pancho that trokita is sick man can't wait to see it done.


----------



## rollindeep408

a408nutforu said:


> sick in the head:rofl:


Go sniff some paint ! No really go paint something foo


----------



## CE 707

:roflmao:


rollindeep408 said:


> Go sniff some paint ! No really go paint something foo


----------



## CE 707

rollindeep408 said:


> It's cool man I'm just fuckin with ya and I'm still getting over being sick so I hear ya


all good ive been bullshitting lately i need to get back into it


----------



## rollindeep408

CE 707 said:


> all good ive been bullshitting lately i need to get back into it


Just got my cougar all hinged up finished sub box and 6x9 package tray closer but so far away


----------



## a408nutforu

layed a lil paint still not done.lot more todo


----------



## BigMoneyTexas

:thumbsup::thumbsup: 408


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

a408nutforu said:


> View attachment 598707
> View attachment 598708
> View attachment 598709
> layed a lil paint still not done.lot more todo


:shocked::thumbsup:


----------



## rollindeep408

Bout time you did something .......


----------



## COAST2COAST

Thats lookin good homie, what colors underneath the tape?


----------



## 87regal305

im going to give you A+ on this loving this shit fool.....


PINK86REGAL said:


> Cleared the 71...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got some tires on the forgiatos


----------



## CE 707

a408nutforu said:


> View attachment 598707
> View attachment 598708
> View attachment 598709
> layed a lil paint still not done.lot more todo


sick bro


----------



## a408nutforu

this weather is killn me:facepalm:


----------



## rollindeep408

a408nutforu said:


> this weather is killn me:facepalm:


I painted last night still got way more to do but man haven't done that for a long ass time


----------



## PINK86REGAL

lil work to the regal...


----------



## rollindeep408

PINK86REGAL said:


> lil work to the regal...


Ya buddy . Getting down


----------



## CE 707

PINK86REGAL said:


> lil work to the regal...


looking tight makes me want to go dig my regal out of the storage an build it


----------



## PINK86REGAL

87regal305 said:


> im going to give you A+ on this loving this shit fool.....


thanx Richie. knew u'd like this one. i got a 73 (not by choice butits a vert) imma do up soon


rollindeep408 said:


> Ya buddy . Getting down


thanx dawg. unsure if i wanna do any line work on this...


CE 707 said:


> looking tight makes me want to go dig my regal out of the storage an build it


thanx homie. dig her out


----------



## BigMoneyTexas

I LIKE DAT REGAL IT'S A SUPER TIGHT RAG GOOD WORK BRO:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::biggrin:


----------



## a408nutforu

PINK86REGAL said:


> lil work to the regal...


lookin pretty dope:thumbsup:


----------



## CE 707

PINK86REGAL said:


> thanx Richie. knew u'd like this one. i got a 73 (not by choice butits a vert) imma do up soon
> 
> thanx dawg. unsure if i wanna do any line work on this...
> 
> thanx homie. dig her out


i got to pay the bill 1st


----------



## 87regal305

PINK86REGAL said:


> thanx Richie. knew u'd like this one. i got a 73 (not by choice butits a vert) imma do up soon
> you doing a 73 to? nice


----------



## pancho1969

Regal is lookin good jay!! :thumbsup:


Workin in the chevelles interior


----------



## PINK86REGAL

thanx

looks nice Pancho! i like the ports on the box


----------



## a408nutforu

pancho1969 said:


> Regal is lookin good jay!! :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> Workin in the chevelles interior


:roflmao:ur killin me with then port holes in ur speaker box.:thumbsup:sick detail as always


----------



## pancho1969

Thanks fellas


----------



## rollindeep408

Looks good Pancho ! People didn't notice my ports hahahhaha


----------



## pancho1969

I noticed your ports that's y I had to add some to mine haha


----------



## rollindeep408

pancho1969 said:


> I noticed your ports that's y I had to add some to mine haha


I was gonna do slot ports but I was lazy lol wanted box to look store bought


----------



## rollindeep408

pancho1969 said:


> I noticed your ports that's y I had to add some to mine haha


I was gonna do slot ports but I was lazy lol wanted box to look store bought


----------



## TINGOS

pancho1969 said:


> Regal is lookin good jay!! :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> Workin in the chevelles interior
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> 
> getting down Pancho


----------



## TINGOS

PINK86REGAL said:


> lil work to the regal...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looks good,,,,,,,,,,,you pianted the 66 I'm working on right now


----------



## TINGOS

pancho1969 said:


> Almost done with this :-D[/QUOTE
> 
> the man dont play


----------



## a408nutforu

:dunno:


rollindeep408 said:


> Looks good Pancho ! People didn't notice my ports hahahhaha


----------



## a408nutforu

pancho1969 said:


> Almost done with this :-D


lol. jus noticed.did u do the antennas on back fender too.


----------



## rollindeep408

a408nutforu said:


> lol. jus noticed.did u do the antennas on back fender too.


That never got done ........


----------



## rollindeep408

a408nutforu said:


> :dunno:


It's been posted on Facebook I tried to text you pics but you don't know how to respond lol


----------



## a408nutforu

rollindeep408 said:


> It's been posted on Facebook I tried to text you pics but you don't know how to respond lol


lol facebook?i should of known:no:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Looking real good up in here homies!


----------



## pancho1969

a408nutforu said:


> lol. jus noticed.did u do the antennas on back fender too.


Yea the holes are there :cheesy:


----------



## pancho1969

a408nutforu said:


> lol. jus noticed.did u do the antennas on back fender too.


Yea the holes are there :cheesy:


----------



## pancho1969

Workin on a zapco board :cheesy:


----------



## BigMoneyTexas

uffin::nicodermAME PANCHO DAT TRUNK IS LOOKIN GOOD BRO PUT U A SERVO AND A LIGHT IN IT:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## pancho1969




----------



## rollindeep408

pancho1969 said:


> Workin on a zapco board :cheesy:


That's funny I did mine a little different cheating a bit on my board lol yours looks dope


----------



## rollindeep408

pancho1969 said:


> Yea the holes are there :cheesy:



Cool I never noticed them


----------



## pancho1969

Where the pics at fellas??? :cheesy:

Got the chevelle foiled gonna final clear it tomorrow :biggrin:


----------



## pancho1969

Mustard & Mayonnaise :cheesy:


----------



## CE 707

looking tight guys ill post some progress pics this weekend


----------



## rollindeep408

pancho1969 said:


> Where the pics at fellas??? :cheesy:
> 
> Got the chevelle foiled gonna final clear it tomorrow :biggrin:


Looks proper Pancho mine is almost done


----------



## rollindeep408

CE 707 said:


> looking tight guys ill post some progress pics this weekend


Good shit e


----------



## Tonioseven

_*Damn, this thread is FULL of*_


----------



## a408nutforu

gotta wait til they finish fixing a busted pipe at the pad.


----------



## rollindeep408

a408nutforu said:


> gotta wait til they finish fixing a busted pipe at the pad.


That sucks


----------



## a408nutforu

rollindeep408 said:


> That sucks


right.builds not goin too well.too many distractions.:dunno:


----------



## rollindeep408

a408nutforu said:


> right.builds not goin too well.too many distractions.:dunno:


Being miserable sick fucked me out of days


----------



## a408nutforu

rollindeep408 said:


> Being miserable sick fucked me out of days


im fuckn really hatin this 2 door caprice now:rant: damn paint pissin me off.n now my bumper broke on 1 side.:banghead:


----------



## rollindeep408

a408nutforu said:


> im fuckn really hatin this 2 door caprice now:rant: damn paint pissin me off.n now my bumper broke on 1 side.:banghead:



How do you break a bumper painting ? Smh ......


----------



## a408nutforu

rollindeep408 said:


> How do you break a bumper painting ? Smh ......


lol im still trying to figure that out myself too:rofl: i was jus taping to put paterns n it broke hella ez.maybe a air bubble in resin im thinkin:dunno:


----------



## rollindeep408

a408nutforu said:


> lol im still trying to figure that out myself too:rofl: i was jus taping to put paterns n it broke hella ez.maybe a air bubble in resin im thinkin:dunno:


You and your fuckin monster hands maybe .......


----------



## rollindeep408

pancho1969 said:


> Mustard & Mayonnaise :cheesy:


 69 ougar!!!! Is done just needs battery , cables , and radiator hoses ...... So happy to finish something caddy should follow soon after


----------



## rollindeep408

How's everyone doing Nnl is almost here


----------



## pancho1969

I got what I wanted done done just bouncing around on projects now haha


----------



## a408nutforu

not feelin the pics.i need to set up a mini studio ghetto style.lol


----------



## a408nutforu

i wanna give the homie Los props for sharing his engraving skills with us.thank u bro.man i wanna engrave everything.lol


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

a408nutforu said:


> View attachment 609184
> View attachment 609185
> View attachment 609186
> View attachment 609187
> View attachment 609188
> not feelin the pics.i need to set up a mini studio ghetto style.lol
> View attachment 609166
> View attachment 609167





a408nutforu said:


> View attachment 609178
> View attachment 609179
> View attachment 609180
> View attachment 609181
> View attachment 609182
> View attachment 609183
> View attachment 609175
> View attachment 609176
> View attachment 609177
> i wanna give the homie Los props for sharing his engraving skills with us.thank u bro.man i wanna engrave everything.lol


:wow:damn those are bad ass!!!


----------



## a408nutforu

thank u bro,they look better in person my pics suck.gonna take better 1s tomorrow.hopefully outside


----------



## BigMoneyTexas

Pancho were did u find those vogue tires need some if u have some INFO thanks bro Ya and don't stop those cars lookin same good bro much love


----------



## Compton1964

Nice.....beautiful paintjobs


----------



## dink

DOPE BUILDS HERE. LOVING THAT CAPRICE COUPE


a408nutforu said:


> View attachment 609178
> View attachment 609179
> View attachment 609180
> View attachment 609181
> View attachment 609182
> View attachment 609183
> View attachment 609175
> View attachment 609176
> View attachment 609177
> i wanna give the homie Los props for sharing his engraving skills with us.thank u bro.man i wanna engrave everything.lol


----------



## COAST2COAST

Nice work homie, rides r beautiful:thumbsup:


----------



## a408nutforu

thanx..


----------



## darkside customs

a408nutforu said:


> thanx..
> View attachment 609621
> View attachment 609622
> View attachment 609623
> View attachment 609624
> View attachment 609625
> View attachment 609626
> View attachment 609627
> View attachment 609628
> View attachment 609629



:fool2: badass builds mayne


----------



## a408nutforu

:fool2:right.lol:h5:thanks bro


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

:thumbsup:


those r baddass homie





:banghead: forgot bout the show


----------



## a408nutforu

o lookie here someone got lost and ended up in here:roflmao:


----------



## pancho1969

BigMoneyTexas said:


> Pancho were did u find those vogue tires need some if u have some INFO thanks bro Ya and don't stop those cars lookin same good bro much love


Got them a while back from mademan on here I think his name is mike mathers on Facebook


----------



## a408nutforu

pancho did u take pics at the show bro...i didnt.i dont think pocket full of sunshine did.lol ok fixed sunshine:wave:


----------



## rollindeep408

So you didn't take any pics cause you were playing pocket pull is that what I just read hard to tell when you type like a special needs kid


----------



## bigdogg323

a408nutforu said:


> pancho did u take pics at the show bro...i didnt.i dont think posket full of sunshine did.lol


:facepalm::facepalm: :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin: :buttkick: :twak: :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## a408nutforu

i bn checkn ppls posts lately.:thumbsdown: what happen to building clean ass builds.im seeing why ppl dont post or come up on LIL now.theres vary few up in here now building tight shit....:dunno:the good builders motivate me to build.n hope my builds do the same.:thumbsup:


----------



## rollindeep408

Post pics


----------



## a408nutforu

of what?i bn postn more then u sucka:roflmao:


----------



## a408nutforu

besides bn busy tatn


----------



## viejitocencoast

those r some nice models cars where do u guys get pearls , candys, and flake?


----------



## a408nutforu

i use nail polish,base is sparkle silver.hok candies & hotwheel candy.not sure what the other homies up in here are using.nail polishes are the way too go though cuz all the crazy colors they have.:thumbsup:


----------



## rollindeep408

Automotive paint


----------



## bigdogg323

:wave:


----------



## a408nutforu

bigdogg323 said:


> :wave:


:h5:


----------



## pancho1969

a408nutforu said:


> i use nail polish,base is sparkle silver.hok candies & hotwheel candy.not sure what the other homies up in here are using.nail polishes are the way too go though cuz all the crazy colors they have.:thumbsup:


x2 I use what ever I can find haha


----------



## pancho1969

a408nutforu said:


> i bn checkn ppls posts lately.:thumbsdown: what happen to building clean ass builds.im seeing why ppl dont post or come up on LIL now.theres vary few up in here now building tight shit....:dunno:the good builders motivate me to build.n hope my builds do the same.:thumbsup:


you got to go to facebook that's where everyone is at now haha


----------



## a408nutforu

pancho1969 said:


> you got to go to facebook that's where everyone is at now haha


thats what my big girl said:roflmao:i hate facebook.i might make 1 jus for builds:thumbsup:







pancho1969 said:


> x2 I use what ever I can find haha


lol im the same way.im a tight ass:rofl:


----------



## rollindeep408

a408nutforu said:


> thats what my big girl said:roflmao:i hate facebook.i might make 1 jus for builds:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol im the same way.im a tight ass:rofl:



Make a face book account with your name 408nut that way you do t have to deal with putting your whole life on blast like big mike bwhahahaha 


It's nice when you got a friend who kicked you down a gang of paint right !


----------



## pancho1969

a408nutforu said:


> thats what my big girl said:roflmao:i hate facebook.i might make 1 jus for builds:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol im the same way.im a tight ass:rofl:




yea that's all I pretty much use mine for LOL


----------



## a408nutforu

ok i deleted facebook.:thumbsupmg i dont have the patients for it.i was goin crazy trying to mess with it.plus my laptop was messing up n freezing until i deleted it.:facepalm:im stickin to layitlow


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

*how do i find yall on face book*

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## rollindeep408

a408nutforu said:


> ok i deleted facebook.:thumbsupmg i dont have the patients for it.i was goin crazy trying to mess with it.plus my laptop was messing up n freezing until i deleted it.:facepalm:im stickin to layitlow



All your gay porn downloads fucked your laptop not fb you Pedo !


----------



## COAST2COAST

a408nutforu said:


> ok i deleted facebook.:thumbsupmg i dont have the patients for it.i was goin crazy trying to mess with it.plus my laptop was messing up n freezing until i deleted it.:facepalm:im stickin to layitlow


:thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323

rollindeep408 said:


> All your gay porn downloads fucked your laptop not fb you Pedo !


:shocked: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl:


----------



## Tonioseven

pancho1969 said:


> x2 I use what ever I can find haha



:werd:


----------



## pancho1969

rollindeep408 said:


> All your gay porn downloads fucked your laptop not fb you Pedo !


lol :h5:


----------



## a408nutforu

:finger:


rollindeep408 said:


> All your gay porn downloads fucked your laptop not fb you Pedo !


:twak:



bigdogg323 said:


> :shocked: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl:


:buttkick:



pancho1969 said:


> lol :h5:


:buttkick:


----------



## a408nutforu




----------



## a408nutforu

i asked BIG GIRL what he thought about doing a build.i called it "set tripn" its a build on where u frm.nothing gang related.only positive shit.it can represent a state,city,side of town or a local sport in ur neck of the woods.or we can do military lows(bombs) but have to be on stocks.i think its a sick idea n it will keep us buildn.im trying not to fall off again as always


----------



## pancho1969

a408nutforu said:


> i asked BIG GIRL what he thought about doing a build.i called it "set tripn" its a build on where u frm.nothing gang related.only positive shit.it can represent a state,city,side of town or a local sport in ur neck of the woods.or we can do military lows(bombs) but have to be on stocks.i think its a sick idea n it will keep us buildn.im trying not to fall off again as always


I'm down for build :cheesy:. not much in my town to go off of maybe I can do a car that got shoot up haha


----------



## a408nutforu

pancho1969 said:


> I'm down for build :cheesy:. not much in my town to go off of maybe I can do a car that got shoot up haha


lol u can do cali build or a big Stocktone.:thumbsup:


----------



## rollindeep408

I didn't say I wasn't down fucker waiting for you to post it upsets do this


----------



## bigdogg323

:wave: supp fellas wurs the updates @ :dunno: :tears:


----------



## a408nutforu

:roflmao:i bn super busy lately.i put together a couple deek rims only n sanded a couple projects:dunno:


----------



## rollindeep408

I've done about the same I was messing around with Ronnie's predicta kit


----------



## a408nutforu

bn lazy too:drama:


----------



## bigdogg323

:finger::finger::finger: :shh: :nono: :biggrin:


----------



## a408nutforu

bigdogg323 said:


> :finger::finger::finger: :shh: :nono: :biggrin:


:buttkick::biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

a408nutforu said:


> :buttkick::biggrin:


:shocked: :twak:


----------



## bigdogg323

i can hear crickets in here wurs everybody at :dunno: :dunno::dunno:


----------



## a408nutforu




----------



## bigdogg323

a408nutforu said:


>


:naughty:


----------



## a408nutforu

i was gonna work on my ladies imai harley davidson classic 1/12 kit but it has the wrong instructions it has the "ultra classic" instructions.my kit is way more detailed.:facepalm:


----------



## rollindeep408

Maybe I can make a photo copy of mine cause I think it's the same kit hmu


----------



## a408nutforu

:dunno:


----------



## bigdogg323

:twak:  :wave:


----------



## a408nutforu

:finger: 


bigdogg323 said:


> :twak:  :wave:


----------



## rollindeep408

Shit topic ........ Close it


----------



## a408nutforu

rollindeep408 said:


> Shit topic ........ Close it


:finger:


----------



## bigdogg323

:shocked:


----------



## a408nutforu

bn lagn on postin heres my bomb build for build off


----------



## rollindeep408

a408nutforu said:


> :finger:


Sorry homie I don't get down like that but looks like frank got his mouth open ......... Just saying


----------



## rollindeep408

a408nutforu said:


> View attachment 641361
> View attachment 641362
> View attachment 641363
> View attachment 641364
> View attachment 641365
> View attachment 641366
> View attachment 641367
> bn lagn on postin heres my bomb build for build off


Looks good fucker


----------



## pancho1969

a408nutforu said:


> View attachment 641361
> View attachment 641362
> View attachment 641363
> View attachment 641364
> View attachment 641365
> View attachment 641366
> View attachment 641367
> bn lagn on postin heres my bomb build for build off


 :wow: :wow: :h5:


----------



## Tonioseven

a408nutforu said:


> View attachment 641361
> View attachment 641362
> View attachment 641363
> View attachment 641364
> View attachment 641365
> View attachment 641366
> View attachment 641367
> bn lagn on postin heres my bomb build for build off


----------



## bigdogg323

:wave:


----------



## a408nutforu

bigdogg323 said:


> :wave:


:wave:


----------



## 97xenissan

a408nutforu said:


> View attachment 609178
> View attachment 609179
> View attachment 609180
> View attachment 609181
> View attachment 609182
> View attachment 609183
> View attachment 609175
> View attachment 609176
> View attachment 609177
> i wanna give the homie Los props for sharing his engraving skills with us.thank u bro.man i wanna engrave everything.lol


Cool thanks homie, models lookin damn good !


----------



## rollindeep408




----------



## brantstevens

rollindeep408 said:


>



 that is goin to be clean ride homie!!


----------



## darkside customs

Looks good Evan!


----------



## rollindeep408

Thanks guys


----------



## CE 707

sup everyone hope all is well


----------



## rollindeep408

CE 707 said:


> sup everyone hope all is well


Sup e where your finished build pics man


----------



## CE 707

rollindeep408 said:


> Sup e where your finished build pics man


 lol came to a stop I just about have the engine done ready to put in ill try an post some pics


----------



## a408nutforu

:thumbsup:


CE 707 said:


> lol came to a stop I just about have the engine done ready to put in ill try an post some pics


----------



## Tonioseven

rollindeep408 said:


>


----------



## a408nutforu




----------



## COAST2COAST

Nice...bullet holes even, just noticed that:thumbsup:


----------



## a408nutforu

COAST2COAST said:


> Nice...bullet holes even, just noticed that:thumbsup:


thanks...wish i knew how to weather the body a lil bit.that would have bn dope


----------



## 408models

a408nutforu said:


> thanks...wish i knew how to *weather the body* a lil bit.that would have bn dope


easy bro, just leave it outside :rofl:


----------



## josh 78

a408nutforu said:


> View attachment 658837
> View attachment 658838
> View attachment 658839
> View attachment 658840
> View attachment 658841
> View attachment 658842
> View attachment 658843


Nice :thumbsup:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Builds an projects are lookin dope guys much props!


----------



## a408nutforu

pina's LRM replica said:


> Builds an projects are lookin dope guys much props!


:thumbsup:thanx bro


----------



## a408nutforu

408models said:


> easy bro, just leave it outside :rofl:


o damn there my long lost hynawhere u bn mija:dunno::roflmao:


----------



## a408nutforu

my new baby :thumbsup:


----------



## Los84

Damn those are sick!


----------



## a408nutforu

Los84 said:


> Damn those are sick!


thank u :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323

:wow: those look sweet johnny :thumbsup:


----------



## Tonioseven

So damn SICK!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## pancho1969

great builds johnny!! :h5:


:biggrin:


----------



## a408nutforu

thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## a408nutforu

pancho1969 said:


> great builds johnny!! :h5:
> 
> 
> :biggrin:


those white walls are super clean.cant believe u painted them on:worship:


----------



## pancho1969

a408nutforu said:


> those white walls are super clean.cant believe u painted them on:worship:


:h5: thanks I didn't think they would come out this clean haha


----------



## a408nutforu

pancho1969 said:


> :h5: thanks I didn't think they would come out this clean haha


:thumbsup:


----------



## Models IV Life

What up Scrapers!!!!!!!!!! Damn long time since I've been on LIL. Rides are all looking bad ass!!


----------



## a408nutforu

:wave:


----------



## pancho1969

:h5:


----------



## bigdogg323

:dunno: :tears:


----------



## Tonioseven

Models IV Life said:


> What up Scrapers!!!!!!!!!! Damn long time since I've been on LIL. Rides are all looking bad ass!!



:thumbsup:


----------



## rollindeep408

Models IV Life said:


> What up Scrapers!!!!!!!!!! Damn long time since I've been on LIL. Rides are all looking bad ass!!


 thanks g


----------



## bigdogg323

:wave: :h5: :wave: :h5: :wave:


----------



## a408nutforu

bigdogg323 said:


> :wave: :h5: :wave: :h5: :wave:


:wave:


----------



## machio

a408nutforu said:


> my new baby :thumbsup:


Your Style is Uniqe homie,the color sceam is right on point..


----------



## a408nutforu

machio said:


> Your Style is Uniqe homie,the color sceam is right on point..


thank u:thumbsup:


----------



## rollindeep408

Still the layitlow celebrity !!!!!!


----------



## pina's LRM replica

machio said:


> Your Style is Uniqe homie,the color sceam is right on point..


x2 homie digg ur style u got mad skills much props builds look dope!


----------



## a408nutforu

:thumbsup:thanx


pina's LRM replica said:


> x2 homie digg ur style u got mad skills much props builds look dope!


----------



## bigdogg323

rollindeep408 said:


> Still the layitlow celebrity !!!!!!


:nono: i am   :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rollindeep408

Sorry homie Johnny has been raining king for years wey


----------



## bigdogg323

rollindeep408 said:


> Sorry homie Johnny has been raining king for years wey


 lol.....


----------



## a408nutforu

bump:wave:


----------



## bigdogg323

a408nutforu said:


> bump:wave:


:uh: what no pics :twak:


----------



## noanoaenterprise

Esperate bigdogg, hes probably getting hes shit ready for all of us.......huh carnal.....


----------



## a408nutforu

bigdogg323 said:


> :uh: what no pics :twak:


not yet bro


noanoaenterprise said:


> Esperate bigdogg, hes probably getting hes shit ready for all of us.......huh carnal.....


:shh:


----------



## bigdogg323

a408nutforu said:


> not yet bro


:tears: ok lol.....


----------



## rollindeep408

Lol krittets up in here


----------



## a408nutforu

rollindeep408 said:


> Lol krittets up in here


:inout:


----------



## darkside customs

:facepalm::rimshot::dunno: pics??


----------



## a408nutforu




----------



## bigdogg323

CAME OUT SWEET JOHNNAE :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323

WUR DID U GET THE GRILL FROM BRO :cheesy:


----------



## a408nutforu

bigdogg323 said:


> WUR DID U GET THE GRILL FROM BRO :cheesy:


check ur pm


bigdogg323 said:


> CAME OUT SWEET JOHNNAE :thumbsup:


thanx meester mucho grassy ass


----------



## rollindeep408

Hahahaha


----------



## darkside customs

Badass!


----------



## a408nutforu




----------



## bigdogg323

damn this looks badass ja nae :thumbsup: :nicoderm:


----------



## lowrod

WICKED MON!


----------



## a408nutforu

thanx guys


----------



## bigdogg323

:wave:


----------



## PINK86REGAL

Looking good in here as always


----------



## a408nutforu

PINK86REGAL said:


> Looking good in here as always


what up stranger.how u been


----------



## TINGOS

a408nutforu said:


> [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> damn that hoe clean


----------



## pancho1969

:biggrin:


----------



## pancho1969

Better pic lol


----------



## pina's LRM replica

pancho1969 said:


> Better pic lol


damn very nice pancho clean ass paint job u got down wit openin those doors to much props homie


----------



## COAST2COAST

:thumbsup:Always great work pancho


----------



## jevries

SUPERB!!:thumbsup:



pancho
1969;18245409 said:


> Better pic lol


----------



## rollindeep408

Man this caddy build off is the shit !


----------



## darkside customs

Bad ass!!


----------



## pancho1969

Thanks fellas :cheesy:


----------



## a408nutforu




----------



## lowrod

Seeing sweet builds like da '70 impalas make 4g8 inspiration...thanx!


----------



## rollindeep408




----------



## rollindeep408

Shit I been working on for awhile haven't posted in here in a long ass time


----------



## rollindeep408




----------



## rollindeep408

Had paint reaction on belly so had to strip and re do smh


----------



## rollindeep408




----------



## rollindeep408

Caddy still not done I gotta take updated pics


----------



## rollindeep408

Club Bomb line up from Stockton several months ago forgot to get updated one at Nnl smh


----------



## rollindeep408

None of these pics are in order sorry just had to many to post so I'm skipping a few and bouncing around lol


----------



## rollindeep408




----------



## rollindeep408




----------



## rollindeep408

Also had a visit from Tonioseven his purple 51 made the trip to Nnl sweet build


----------



## rollindeep408

Just a couple of many scratch built parts on the 39


----------



## rollindeep408




----------



## rollindeep408

Couple updated pics on my 51


----------



## rollindeep408

Random pics 
Monte 408nut painted that i built


----------



## rollindeep408

Monte replica tryin to do for a homie was gonna try to finish for Nnl but needs pattern work


----------



## rollindeep408

More caddy random pics jeveries played spokes


----------



## rollindeep408

Something way diftent off my bench


----------



## rollindeep408

Future projects


----------



## rollindeep408

Other stuff in the works 


I'm sure I'm forgetting shit but this all what I been up too


----------



## bigdogg323

damn evan u went picture happy cabron :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


nice projects homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bugs-one

:thumbsup:


----------



## COAST2COAST

Good to c uback.......always nicely detailed kits in this thread:nicoderm:....well, from the club period...great work


----------



## rollindeep408

bigdogg323 said:


> damn evan u went picture happy cabron :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> 
> nice projects homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup:



Between you and Johnny crying I figure that I should post up to make up for not posting that's not even everything wey 

Thanks guys


----------



## 408models

Some sik projects & finished builds


----------



## 408models

rollindeep408 said:


> Other stuff in the works
> 
> 
> I'm sure I'm forgetting shit but this all what I been up too


Don't forget to remove those post on the side Windows, the burbs didn't have any


----------



## rollindeep408

There not posts there actually supposed to be the brackets that go between the windows I've noticed they should actually be painted black like where they slide probably need to be sanded down a bit but looks like these .?..


----------



## rollindeep408

Sick ass Burban


----------



## rollindeep408

408models said:


> Some sik projects & finished builds


Thanks


----------



## 1942aerosedan

where did you get that resin suburban ?


----------



## rollindeep408

1942aerosedan said:


> where did you get that resin suburban ?


I bought t it from al from Mcba he cast them and a bunch of accessories


----------



## bigdogg323

his name here is raiderpride


----------



## 408models

rollindeep408 said:


> There not posts there actually supposed to be the brackets that go between the windows I've noticed they should actually be painted black like where they slide probably need to be sanded down a bit but looks like these .?..


Oh I c , never noticed them, guess cus they are thin. So there like a guide almost.


----------



## 408models

But it slides with one of the windows I'm guessing


----------



## 1942aerosedan

yes they're mounted on the end of the glass with a small lip to slide them , they were available for the inside (slide with glass) and the outside which were permanent. And thanks for the info where to get them.


----------



## Daniel rubalcava

rollindeep408 said:


>


What year is this? And who makes them?


----------



## 408models

rollindeep408 said:


> Future projects


is it me or does that 59 trunk have a see thru window in the top pic??


----------



## rollindeep408

Daniel rubalcava said:


> What year is this? And who makes them?


It's a 68 impala and I'm not sure who makes it I got it from a club member


----------



## rollindeep408

408models said:


> is it me or does that 59 trunk have a see thru window in the top pic??


Just a spot on inside of trunk that didn't get primer in first pic


----------



## 408models

rollindeep408 said:


> Just a spot on inside of trunk that didn't get primer in first pic


oh, did it come like that or were u gonna do something custom?


----------



## a408nutforu

did u sell it or keep 59....


----------



## rollindeep408

a408nutforu said:


> did u sell it or keep 59....


I still have it just haven't had interest to build it right now


----------



## rollindeep408

408models said:


> oh, did it come like that or were u gonna do something custom?


I think the led light on my table make it look transparent it's just white plastic


----------



## rollindeep408

Up next


----------



## rollindeep408

Team build off for David myself , Gary seeds, Jeff bohin, and Tonioseven  my table 

Gary's table


----------



## Deecee

rollindeep408 said:


> Team build off for David myself , Gary seeds, Jeff bohin, and Tonioseven  my table
> 
> Gary's table


That paint is just GORGEOUS!! :wow:


----------



## bugs-one

Like always Gary Seeds killing the paint game.:worship: I take it he's only on Fakebook too.


----------



## a408nutforu

damn we haven't posted all our new builds up in here yet


----------



## rollindeep408

a408nutforu said:


> damn we haven't posted all our new builds up in here yet


Lol yeah I spent a whole afternoon uploading fuckin pics to post on here pain in the ass ! Way easier to take a pic on the fly and post on fb lol


----------



## rollindeep408

bugs-one said:


> Like always Gary Seeds killing the paint game.:worship: I take it he's only on Fakebook too.


Actually this is a team build build off bugs I think he still comes on here he just been busy with 1:1 jobs I believe


----------



## jevries

Ticket to the tropics!! NICE!!:thumbsup:



rollindeep408 said:


> Team build off for David myself , Gary seeds, Jeff bohin, and Tonioseven  my table
> 
> Gary's table


----------



## pancho1969

:h5:


----------



## rollindeep408

pancho1969 said:


> :h5:


Pancho we forget to post in here wey lol


----------



## pancho1969

I no huh takes to much time loading them here lol so much faster to share on facebook and instagram lol


----------



## bigdogg323

pancho1969 said:


> I no huh takes to much time loading them here lol so much faster to share on facebook and instagram lol


:facepalm: :twak: :biggrin:


----------



## 408models

been a while since i posted in here but heres my next WIP, 58 impala. Nothing fancy with this one.


----------



## bigdogg323

holy crap  


he smiley what brushes r using and paints homie :happysad:


----------



## 408models

bigdogg323 said:


> holy crap
> 
> 
> he smiley what brushes r using and paints homie :happysad:


there just regular small wide brushes, & the paints are all flat colors, i usally use the same spray can paint of flat colors but i'll spary like a lil puddle on a plate or something. i know i shud by the lil jars but sometimes i forget lol. The key to these seats is just masking them after u finish one colot and let it dry for a day or so.


----------



## pancho1969

:h5: sick colors on the interior :wow:


----------



## sinicle

408models said:


> been a while since i posted in here but heres my next WIP, 58 impala. Nothing fancy with this one.


What kit is this that it comes with the cruising skirts?
Looks cleaner than Skeeter's peter BTW!


----------



## lowrod

sinicle said:


> What kit is this that it comes with the cruising skirts?
> Looks cleaner than Skeeter's peter BTW!


Revell '58 impala lolow but beware: there ARE no wire wheels & whitewall tires included, but it comes w/ hideous looking 20"+ chrome wheels & ultra lo-pro tires which might look better on sum other car/truck but dam-sho not this or any other classic but 2eachizone (lol)...btw nice shade of gold, what's it called?


----------



## rollindeep408

Colors are clean on this 58


----------



## bigdogg323

rollindeep408 said:


> Colors are clean on this 58


X2!! :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## 408models

lowrod said:


> Revell '58 impala lolow but beware: there ARE no wire wheels & whitewall tires included, but it comes w/ hideous looking 20"+ chrome wheels & ultra lo-pro tires which might look better on sum other car/truck but dam-sho not this or any other classic but 2eachizone (lol)...*btw nice shade of gold, what's it called*?


it's an orange metalic, i think the pic makes it looks gold lol, but its an engine spraycan color from orielys 


rollindeep408 said:


> Colors are clean on this 58


thanks 



bigdogg323 said:


> X2!! :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## 408models

heres a lil update on the 58, still need to finish up trunk and engine


----------



## bigdogg323

That's looking sweet bro :thumbsup:


----------



## COAST2COAST

X2


----------



## pina's LRM replica

x3 homie se mira firme!


----------



## rollindeep408

Clean


----------



## Backhand

408models said:


> heres a lil update on the 58, still need to finish up trunk and engine


that's badass


----------



## warsr67

408models said:


> heres a lil update on the 58, still need to finish up trunk and engine



lookinnnnnnnnnnnnng good bro. as always.


----------



## pancho1969

:h5: lookin good!!


----------



## bigdogg323

Que pasa mi amigos :wave:


----------



## a408nutforu

bigdogg323 said:


> Que pasa mi amigos :wave:


sup holmes


----------



## bigdogg323

a408nutforu said:


> sup holmes


Wea u been at ese?


----------



## a408nutforu

bigdogg323 said:


> Wea u been at ese?


I fell off holmes .im gonna get back on track


----------



## bigdogg323

a408nutforu said:


> I fell off holmes .im gonna get back on track


Orale :thumbsup:


----------



## rollindeep408

We all fell off usually happens every summer lol


----------



## bigdogg323

rollindeep408 said:


> We all fell off usually happens every summer lol


:facepalm:


----------



## 408$eoulRider

badass builds!:thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323

:wave:


----------



## COAST2COAST

:inout:


----------



## bigdogg323

:dunno: :dunno:


----------

